# DREAM TEAM VS ALLSTARS



## C.E.O of LIMITED

Got a call from dena D said its going down be there or be square


----------



## milkbone

:cheesy:


----------



## mister x

Where's crisp burgers at thought it was chris burgers :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 AM~19972371
> *Where's crisp burgers at thought it was chris burgers :0
> *


it don't matter thou you stuff your face every sunday there


----------



## Eddie-Money

:0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 27 2011, 11:04 AM~19972481
> *it don't matter thou you stuff your face every sunday there
> *


 :0 Haha imma stuff u little beaver ass today :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE THAT BURGER PLACE AT ?


----------



## 2ndchance

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 27 2011, 01:44 PM~19972956
> *WHERE THAT BURGER PLACE AT ?
> *


vernon and crenshaw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 01:51 PM~19972992
> *vernon and crenshaw
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 27 2011, 01:52 PM~19972996
> *THANKS HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 27 2011, 10:44 AM~19972026
> *Got a call from dena D said its going down be there or be square
> *



SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico

AHHHHHSHIEEET !!!! DONT FORGET THE PICS AND VIDEOS :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 27 2011, 12:47 PM~19972371
> *Where's crisp burgers at thought it was chris burgers :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 27 2011, 01:04 PM~19972481
> *it don't matter thou you stuff your face every sunday there
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gracias


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 27 2011, 02:17 PM~19972844
> *:0 Haha imma stuff u little beaver ass today :0
> *


can u make it a chillchesse beaver :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 27 2011, 01:17 PM~19972844
> *:0 Haha imma stuff u little beaver ass today :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

so is it official? might have to cruise out


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 27 2011, 02:57 PM~19973335
> *AHHHHHSHIEEET !!!! DONT FORGET THE PICS AND VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~




----------



## 86cutt

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

roll'n gonna be there ? :happysad:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ANY UPDATES*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

That right team allstars took that sorry my boy NENE but not today you almost won chippin D didn't get to the bumper but got higher. SPIKE did put it down thou. Good day afterall thou


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 27 2011, 09:28 PM~19976283
> *That right team allstars took that sorry my boy NENE but not today you almost won chippin D didn't get to the bumper but got higher. SPIKE did put it down thou. Good day afterall thou
> *



*ANY PICS*


----------



## deesta

Just got in, it was pop'n out there


----------



## DREAM ON

DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:41 PM~19976419]:cheesy:  Just got back....from Crenshaw.....










[/quote]


DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:47 PM~19976487
]








[/quote]


DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19976551]








[/quote]


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Eddie-Money

> DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:41 PM~19976419]:cheesy:  Just got back....from Crenshaw.....


DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:47 PM~19976487
]








[/quote]
DREAM ON,Feb 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19976551]








[/quote]
[/quote]


*NICE PICS THANKS FOR SHARING.*


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 10:09 PM~19976729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*IS THAT NENE'S NEW LINCOLN *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 27 2011, 10:11 PM~19976744
> *IS THAT NENE'S NEW LINCOLN
> *


Yeah.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 09:02 PM~19976669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just a Rumor but I Heard Spike was out there Tearing assholes... :0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 27 2011, 09:27 PM~19976905
> *Just a Rumor but I Heard Spike was out there Tearing assholes... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Nice pics!!!


----------



## pinche chico

damn it still sunny out at 9 52 pm ? :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 11:12 PM~19977305
> *Nice pics!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 27 2011, 09:27 PM~19976905
> *Just a Rumor but I Heard Spike was out there Tearing assholes... :0  :0  :0
> *


he did that with a 2 pump car thats does not drive and the allstars brought out all street cars its kool him and big john is going 2 do it mondayat spike shop 1 pump caprice and spike 2 pump regal :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 10:06 PM~19977248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man is that some allstar junk :0 lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 27 2011, 08:28 PM~19976283
> *That right team allstars took that sorry my boy NENE but not today you almost won chippin D didn't get to the bumper but got higher. SPIKE did put it down thou. Good day afterall thou
> *


you no what it is


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 09:09 PM~19976729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 clean cars i must say :worship: :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good fotage!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 12:03 AM~19978054
> *2 clean cars i must say  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 12:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 12:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good clip perro that's myboy dee came in trippin we allstars homie u getting a allstar fine u cant have chrome :uh:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Feb 28 2011, 02:19 AM~19978123-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good fotage!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :biggrin: Great job on the pics Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 02:22 AM~19978133
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 02:34 AM~19978160
> *Good clip perro that's myboy dee came in trippin we allstars homie u getting a allstar fine u cant have chrome :uh:
> *


Thanks dogg.. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> Thanks :biggrin: Great job on the pics Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks good seeing you out there.....i knoe you got sick fotage of the regal..


----------



## 1sikMC

looks like a good hop nothing but clean cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



*ANY VIDEO OF THE ENTIRE HOP.*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 08:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice clean car D,my 82 lincoln would be a good hop for ya.Maybe later this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 01:03 AM~19978054
> *2 clean cars i must say  :worship:  :worship:
> *


3, the blue one in the back looks nice too :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 02:00 AM~19978045
> *man is that some allstar junk  :0 lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2011, 08:11 AM~19978999
> *3, the blue one in the back looks nice too :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha u crazy as hell 4 drop'n the top in that freeze'n as weather last night :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 12:58 AM~19978029
> *he did that with a 2 pump car thats does not drive and the allstars brought out all street cars its kool him and big john is going 2 do it mondayat spike shop 1 pump caprice and spike 2 pump regal  :0
> *


welll lucky for u guys theres ralllrod track in front of my shop for u guys to bring that Car here but let not play dum ''d'' my car looks just like urs lays on 155-80-13'S RUNS AND DRIVES JUST NO TAGS !! AND YES ITS 2 PUMPS NOW U GOING TO BRING LIL JHONS CAR ? LETS SEE WHEEL ALL IN THE BACK PUMPPER ON 14'S ON BACK SEAT DON'T DRIVE ! AND A TON OF LED! O ONE PUMP WIT 6500-PONDS OF LED YEA LETS DO THIS LETS NOT FOR GET TO POST PIC UP OF THEM CARS I GUESS ALLSTAERS NEED A MONSTER TO COME GET *US !!!*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2011, 08:11 AM~19978999
> *3, the blue one in the back looks nice too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THX


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 28 2011, 08:23 AM~19979048
> *Ha ha u crazy as hell 4 drop'n the top in that freeze'n as weather last night  :biggrin:
> *


Its cuz i got tired of standing , so i sat in the car n dropped the top to see the hopping action....but that shit went back up b4 i hit the frwy hno:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 08:28 AM~19979071
> *:thumbsup: THX
> *


Lmao.....ur car was workn....ill give u that !


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 09:27 AM~19979063
> *welll lucky for u guys theres ralllrod track in front of my shop for u guys to bring that Car here but let not play dum ''d'' my car looks just like urs lays on 155-80-13'S RUNS AND DRIVES  JUST NO TAGS !! AND YES ITS 2 PUMPS NOW U GOING TO BRING LIL JHONS CAR ? LETS SEE WHEEL ALL IN THE BACK PUMPPER ON 14'S ON BACK SEAT DON'T DRIVE ! AND A TON OF LED! O ONE PUMP WIT 6500-PONDS OF LED YEA LETS DO THIS LETS NOT FOR GET TO POST PIC UP OF THEM CARS I GUESS ALLSTAERS NEED A MONSTER TO COME GET US  !!!
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 08:59 AM~19979204
> *:tears:  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THAT MR.SO CALL'D HOPPER IN FACT U BRING UR SHIT TO !!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 AM~19979250
> *NEVER THAT MR.SO CALL'D HOPPER IN FACT U BRING UR SHIT TO !!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 03:27 PM~19979063
> *welll lucky for u guys theres ralllrod track in front of my shop for u guys to bring that Car here but let not play dum ''d'' my car looks just like urs lays on 155-80-13'S RUNS AND DRIVES  JUST NO TAGS !! AND YES ITS 2 PUMPS NOW U GOING TO BRING LIL JHONS CAR ? LETS SEE WHEEL ALL IN THE BACK PUMPPER ON 14'S ON BACK SEAT DON'T DRIVE ! AND A TON OF LED! O US  !!!*
> [/b]


Yeah we all seen that gas tank that fell off in vegas :0 :0 :0 .they should change the name from allstars to the heavyweights. :biggrin: :biggrin: get em spike. :biggrin: 

DREAMTEAM all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 28 2011, 04:17 PM~19979308
> *:0
> *


 :wave: Whats up homie.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:19 AM~19979324
> *:wave: Whats up homie.
> *


 WHATS CRACKIN DOGG


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:18 AM~19979315
> *Yeah we all seen that gas tank that fell off in vegas :0  :0  :0 .they should change the name from allstars to the heavyweights. :biggrin:  :biggrin: get em spike. :biggrin:
> 
> DREAMTEAM all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IS THAT WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO YOU ON A PLATTER BY THE BLUE MONTE


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 AM~19979250
> *NEVER THAT MR.SO CALL'D HOPPER IN FACT U BRING UR SHIT TO !!!!
> *


I'LL BE READY TO PLAY THIS WEEKEND IT WAS A STREET CAR. HOP AND U WANT TO PULL OUT A MONSTER YOURSELF WHO U TRYIN TO BULLY :angry:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19979063
> *welll lucky for u guys theres ralllrod track in front of my shop for u guys to bring that Car here but let not play dum ''d'' my car looks just like urs lays on 155-80-13'S RUNS AND DRIVES  JUST NO TAGS !! AND YES ITS 2 PUMPS NOW U GOING TO BRING LIL JHONS CAR ? LETS SEE WHEEL ALL IN THE BACK PUMPPER ON 14'S ON BACK SEAT DON'T DRIVE ! AND A TON OF LED! O ONE PUMP WIT 6500-PONDS OF LED YEA LETS DO THIS LETS NOT FOR GET TO POST PIC UP OF THEM CARS I GUESS ALLSTAERS NEED A MONSTER TO COME GET US  !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 04:31 PM~19979397
> *IS THAT WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO YOU ON A PLATTER BY THE BLUE MONTE
> *


lol we stuck when we hopped him,but later we didn't and even he knew we was alot higher. :0 :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:45 AM~19979486
> *lol we stuck when we hopped him,but later we didn't and even he knew we was alot higher. :0  :0
> *


So u lost ??? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 08:18 AM~19979315
> *Yeah we all seen that gas tank that fell off in vegas :0  :0  :0 .they should change the name from allstars to the heavyweights. :biggrin:  :biggrin: get em spike. :biggrin:
> 
> DREAMTEAM all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what thefuck are you talking about we broke your ass of with my 62 and you said i cant fuck with that


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 08:52 AM~19979513
> *So u lost ???  :biggrin:
> *


YES HE DID MY BOY :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 04:58 PM~19979554
> *what thefuck are you talking about we broke your ass of with my 62 and you said i cant fuck with that
> *


thats right i said it, i can't fuck with 6500 lbs of lead. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 08:34 AM~19979428
> *I'LL BE READY TO PLAY THIS WEEKEND IT WAS A STREET CAR. HOP AND U WANT TO PULL OUT A MONSTER YOURSELF WHO U TRYIN TO BULLY  :angry:
> *


AND TODAY HE IS GOING 2 PAY 4 THAT :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 04:52 PM~19979513
> *So u lost ???  :biggrin:
> *


lol that hop but really everyone was sticking that night at different times so?I know we had the second highest car out there,and we are from the midwest.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 09:00 AM~19979565
> *thats right i said it, i can't fuck with 6500 lbs of lead. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 09:58 AM~19979554
> *what thefuck are you talking about we broke your ass of with my 62 and you said i cant fuck with that
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 07:27 AM~19979063
> *welll lucky for u guys theres ralllrod track in front of my shop for u guys to bring that Car here but let not play dum ''d'' my car looks just like urs lays on 155-80-13'S RUNS AND DRIVES  JUST NO TAGS !! AND YES ITS 2 PUMPS NOW U GOING TO BRING LIL JHONS CAR ? LETS SEE WHEEL ALL IN THE BACK PUMPPER ON 14'S ON BACK SEAT DON'T DRIVE ! AND A TON OF LED! O ONE PUMP WIT 6500-PONDS OF LED YEA LETS DO THIS LETS NOT FOR GET TO POST PIC UP OF THEM CARS I GUESS ALLSTAERS NEED A MONSTER TO COME GET US  !!!
> *


IF YOU THINK YOUR REGAL LOOKS BETTER THEN JOHNS CAPRICE WE GOING 2 SEE TODAY SO GO WASH THAT TRASH BECAUSE WE GOING 2 SHOW YOU TODAY AND WE WILL BE POSTING UP PIC 2 DAY :0


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 28 2011, 08:28 AM~19979380
> *WHATS CRACKIN DOGG
> *


& ALS0 WHEN HE G0T HiS ASS HANDED 2 HiM BY DA BLUE MALiBU & EL MAT0N!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 28 2011, 08:08 AM~19979250
> *NEVER THAT MR.SO CALL'D HOPPER IN FACT U BRING UR SHIT TO !!!!
> *


HE DONT HAVE 2 WE GOING 2 CHEERLEAD 4 JOHN TODAY :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19979594
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Feb 28 2011, 05:06 PM~19979619
> *& ALS0 WHEN HE G0T HiS ASS HANDED 2 HiM BY DA BLUE MALiBU & EL MAT0N!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Can i get one of those gas tanks to help me hopp high? :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 08:31 AM~19979397
> *IS THAT WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO YOU ON A PLATTER BY THE BLUE MONTE
> *


*& ALS0 WHEN HE G0T HiS ASS HANDED 2 HiM BY DA BLUE MALiBU & EL MAT0N


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 09:18 AM~19979315
> *Yeah we all seen that gas tank that fell off in vegas :0  :0  :0 .they should change the name from allstars to the heavyweights. :biggrin:  :biggrin: get em spike. :biggrin:
> 
> DREAMTEAM all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 05:01 PM~19979580
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 09:11 AM~19979654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Can i get one of those gas tanks to help me hopp high? :biggrin:
> *


SURE iTS A D0LLAR A P0UND


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 28 2011, 05:12 PM~19979668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


When that shit hit the ground it felt like an earthquake,and i was on the other side of the lot. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 28 2011, 09:12 AM~19979668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO BACK 2 CARS 4 SELL AND TRY 2 SELL THAT 1981 LS 4 10000$ WHAT A ASS UP DATE ASS SHIT :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Feb 28 2011, 05:13 PM~19979676
> *SURE iTS A D0LLAR A P0UND
> *


damn so theres more money in the lead then in the car and hydros. :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Feb 28 2011, 09:13 AM~19979676
> *SURE iTS A D0LLAR A P0UND
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: AND HE CAN PUT IT IN HIS TRUNK IF HE DONT LIKE GAS TANKS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 09:15 AM~19979693
> *damn so theres more money in the lead then in the car and hydros. :0
> *


MAN STOP IT WELL MORE THEN YOUR 1972 TOWN CAR :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 10:59 AM~19979560
> *YES HE DID MY BOY  :0
> *


Not bad for a newbie he stepped his game up and still got served same went for Spike in Delano and they still owe me a trophy for that one. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 09:21 AM~19979736
> *Not bad for a newbie he stepped his game up and still got served same went for Spike in Delano and they still owe me a trophy for that one.  :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Feb 28 2011, 11:12 AM~19979667
> **& ALS0 WHEN HE G0T HiS ASS HANDED 2 HiM BY DA BLUE MALiBU & EL MAT0N
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: I will give credit for driving that far and trying though :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 09:24 AM~19979747
> *:0  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup: I will give credit for driving that far and trying though :biggrin:
> *


THATS ABOUT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRYING


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 09:25 AM~19979757
> *THATS ABOUT IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRYING
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT ON MY WAY 2 THE SHOP 2 HELP JOHN LOAD THE CAR UP 2 GO BRAKE SOME MORE CLOWNS OFF


----------



## fesboogie

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

LET ME GUESS, YOU GUYS TRIED TO DOUBLE AND TRIPLE TEAM NENE AND SPIKE SERVED YOUR ASSES AND YOUR CRYING?

TYPICAL.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 05:29 PM~19979779
> *IM OUT ON MY WAY 2 THE SHOP 2 HELP JOHN LOAD THE CAR UP 2 GO BRAKE SOME MORE  CLOWNS OFF
> *


Someone should tape that,it's more fun watching them try to load it up then it is to watch the hopp. :0 :biggrin: good luck D,be careful. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper+Feb 28 2011, 05:21 PM~19979736-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a newbie he stepped his game up and still got served same went for Spike in Delano and they still owe me a trophy for that one.   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:35 in the vid a REAL 100 inches up and down.2nd highest car in the lot that night. :0 :0 Ain't nothing new here remember we broke you off last year in vegas. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19979757
> *THATS ABOUT IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRYING
> *


And we trailed it over 2400 miles to put in work you allstars couldn't make it 4 hours with them cars. :0 And thats real talk.


----------



## mister x

Man hurry the fuck up shakeys buffet is over at2 :0


----------



## DIPN714

SOME BODY BETTER HOPE THE ELCO DONT GET LOADED UP :0 :0 :0 :0 ;;DOES SPIKE WANT TO HOP A REAL RADICAL///??? :biggrin: BIG AL SAID IT


> _Originally posted by prime-time-85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:26 PM~19714984
> *sgcKaH1irvI&feature
> *


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:47 AM~19979889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:35 in the vid a REAL 100 inches up and down.2nd highest car in the lot that night. :0  :0 Ain't nothing new here remember we broke you off last year in vegas. :biggrin:
> And we trailed it over 2400 miles to put in work you allstars couldn't make it 4 hours with them cars. :0 And thats real talk.
> *


I meant me as a newbie homie you say you won the year before I say it was to close to call but last year I served u with your 100 inches and I got Spike both of you within a few months


----------



## Yastuvo

> Thanks :biggrin: Great job on the pics Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks good seeing you out there.....i knoe you got sick fotage of the regal..
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be posting another video, with more of the Hops that nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANY VIDEO OF THE ENTIRE HOP.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll posting that video today later on homie :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

:drama:


----------



## babyshack

got this with my phone


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 11:37 AM~19979830
> *LET ME GUESS, YOU GUYS TRIED TO DOUBLE AND TRIPLE TEAM NENE AND SPIKE SERVED YOUR ASSES AND YOUR CRYING?
> 
> TYPICAL.
> *


That's exactly what happen..and they did the same thing last week


----------



## Big nene 1

Well its 2:30 and no ALL STARS.........THEY HAD TO B HERE AT 12PM AND NOTHING......


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 10:26 PM~19981594
> *Well its 2:30 and no ALL STARS.........THEY HAD TO B HERE AT 12PM AND NOTHING......
> *


I told you it takes them 3 hours to load the cars up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


DREAMTEAM. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 06:25 PM~19980134
> *I meant me as a newbie homie you say you won the year before I say it was to close to call but last year I served u with your 100 inches and I got Spike both of you within a few months
> *


it was close but we took it by a couple inches,and i wouldn't say we served your ass but we barely took it.This year we was dialed in at 95 which would have beat all of your team except D's 62.But we went for more inches and it was sticking sometimes.But we was higher by at leat 5-7 inches.if us sticking means you served our ass,then no one really won because all the cars in vegas stuck at some point that night. :biggrin:  But i'll give it to ya we are tied 1-1,see you next time. :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 05:51 PM~19982248
> *it was close but we took it by a couple inches,and i wouldn't say we served your ass but we barely took it.This year we was dialed in at 95 which would have beat all of your team except D's 62.But we went for more inches and it was sticking sometimes.But we was higher by at leat 5-7 inches.if us sticking means you served our ass,then no one really won because all the cars in vegas stuck at some point that night. :biggrin:   But i'll give it to ya we are tied 1-1,see you next time. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beto's tray rag

Fuck with BIG M you get burnt


----------



## BIGRUBE644

how did the hop go fellas.. any pictures or video's...


----------



## Big nene 1

It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 07:06 PM~19983327
> *It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 we got to see this...... let's see those video's fellas...


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 28 2011, 01:08 AM~19978084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *clean* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 07:06 PM~19983327
> *It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics
> *


 :wow:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 07:06 PM~19983327
> *It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics
> *


Tham no pics....


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 08:06 PM~19983327
> *It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics
> *


He has a shop he can fix it i'll be out on crenshaw this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 28 2011, 09:16 PM~19984124
> *He has a shop he can fix it i'll be out on crenshaw this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 28 2011, 07:14 PM~19983385
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 we got to see this...... let's see those video's fellas...
> *


I WAS THERE JOHN WAS HIGHER AND SPIKE KEPT GOING TRYING TO LAND ON JOHN AND JOHN GOT THE BEST OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

JOHN'S HOMIE HAS THE VIDEO IT'LL BE UP SOON


----------



## Juice88

I missed a good hop  :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 28 2011, 08:22 PM~19984194
> *I WAS THERE JOHN WAS HIGHER AND SPIKE KEPT GOING TRYING TO LAND ON JOHN AND JOHN GOT THE BEST OF IT :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see pics....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 MINE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 09:36 PM~19984364
> *THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oh no you didn't :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 08:36 PM~19984364
> *THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

:0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 08:36 PM~19984364
> *THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

:0


----------



## Juice88

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 07:36 PM~19984364
> *THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How did the quarter panel get fucked up I could understand the front clip need to see a video


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 28 2011, 08:37 PM~19984383
> *:0 Oh no you didn't  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: OH YES HE DID.... :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

AND MY BOY MIKE D GOT THE VIDEOS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Feb 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19984412
> *How did the quarter panel get fucked up I could understand the front clip need to see a video
> *


YOU WILL MY BOY MIKE IS GOING 2 PUT IT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT*


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 28 2011, 09:41 PM~19984421
> *:biggrin: OH YES HE DID.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Feb 28 2011, 05:34 PM~19982996
> *Fuck with BIG M you get burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT NOT THE BIG M ITS THE DREEMTEAM I GUESS YOU DID NOT NO :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

26 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, CHEVYMAN71/64, So.Cal Hopper, jessied, SGV-POMONA, Juice88, uso4vida, DENA4LIFE_SB, mrgervais, gmorg, dena4life-D, RedDog, lamazdita, 1 GANGSTA COUPE, streetkingz13, EastValleyLowLow, 80' DEVILLE', BiG J0HN 95, fons, Fleetangel, SEISKUATRO,SS, jojo67


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19984194
> *I WAS THERE JOHN WAS HIGHER AND SPIKE KEPT GOING TRYING TO LAND ON JOHN AND JOHN GOT THE BEST OF IT :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Juice88

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 07:43 PM~19984443
> *YOU WILL MY BOY MIKE IS GOING 2 PUT IT UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

:drama:


----------



## DREAM ON

28 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: SGV-POMONA, LONNDOGG, So.Cal Hopper, RedDog, jessied, dena4life-D, 70monte805, gmorg, uso4vida, 80' DEVILLE', GT~PLATING, chilango1964, EastValleyLowLow, Juice88, SEISKUATRO,SS, mannyjr520, fons, LUV ME OR HATE ME, jojo67, CHEVYMAN71/64, BiG J0HN 95, lamazdita, mrgervais


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 28 2011, 06:06 PM~19983327
> *It was a good hop.......john landed on spikes car twice....no pics
> *


MAN STOP IT YOU NO WE GOT THE VIDEO HOMIE YOU ABOUT 2 LOOK LIKE A ASS ON LAY IT LOW IN A MIN :0


----------



## 2ndchance

30 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
I wonder who that can be :scrutinize: :ninja: :sprint: :run: :fool2:


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:47 PM~19984479
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


D YALL OUT THEIR PUTTIN IT DOWN I SEE


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 09:52 PM~19984539
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG.  :biggrin:
> 
> HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP
> 
> $75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY
> 
> SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY
> 
> STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.
> 
> MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.
> 
> *


*
We'll be there *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 28 2011, 07:54 PM~19984562
> *D YALL OUT THEIR PUTTIN IT DOWN I SEE
> *


AND MY SHIT WAS NOT WORKING AND I STILL BEAT THE DREAMTEAM MY BOY ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:58 PM~19984625
> *AND MY SHIT WAS NOT WORKING AND I STILL BEAT THE DREAMTEAM MY BOY ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie$Money, SGV-POMONA, MUFASA, GT~PLATING, gordobig818, SEISKUATRO,SS, dena4life-D, LacN_Thru, jojo67, jessied, bigbodylac, chilango1964, matdogg, fons, sicksurside, mrgervais, BiG J0HN 95, mannyjr520, Juice88, gmorg, KC CLOWNIN*


----------



## dena4life-D

FAT MIKE WHAT THE FUCK MAN POST THAT SHIT UP :angry:


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:58 PM~19984625
> *AND MY SHIT WAS NOT WORKING AND I STILL BEAT THE DREAMTEAM MY BOY ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19984735
> *FAT MIKE WHAT THE FUCK MAN POST THAT SHIT UP  :angry:
> *


X65 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19984735
> *FAT MIKE WHAT THE FUCK MAN POST THAT SHIT UP  :angry:
> *


 :uh: x2


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19984735
> *FAT MIKE WHAT THE FUCK MAN POST THAT SHIT UP  :angry:
> *


X100000000000 HURRY UP FAT FUCK!!!!


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:07 PM~19984735
> *FAT MIKE WHAT THE FUCK MAN POST THAT SHIT UP  :angry:
> *


hold on foo the pizza spike had at the shop gave a ***** tha shits video being uploaded and produced  will be up shortly


----------



## mister x

its an ALLSTAR THANG by the way :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 08:11 PM~19984784
> *X100000000000 HURRY UP FAT FUCK!!!!
> *


hold on perra


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 10:34 PM~19984968
> *hold on foo the pizza spike had at the shop gave a ***** tha shits video being uploaded and produced   will be up shortly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuken Mike


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 09:11 PM~19984784
> *X100000000000 HURRY UP FAT FUCK!!!!
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG JOHN


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 09:34 PM~19984968
> *hold on foo the pizza spike had at the shop gave a ***** tha shits video being uploaded and produced   will be up shortly
> *


Produced :dunno:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2011, 08:47 PM~19985119
> *Produced :dunno:
> *


Its a long clip bout 10 min a lot of just talking


----------



## pinche chico

volume turned up !!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 10:03 PM~19985289
> *Its a long clip bout 10 min a lot of just talking
> *


U should edit the crenshaw talk bullshit.... :happysad:


----------



## 82gbody rider

this topic is gonna flood as soon as that video is posted :0 .......let the shit talking begin :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Feb 28 2011, 09:14 PM~19985397
> *this topic is gonna flood as soon as that video is posted :0  .......let the shit talking begin  :biggrin:
> *


nice pic on your avatar, :cheesy:


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 28 2011, 10:15 PM~19985412
> *nice pic on your avatar, :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Yastuvo

AllStar's vs DreamTeam


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


enjoy allstars putos :0


----------



## sicksurside

What's the name of the video on youtube?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


NICE AND CLEAR!!!! :wow:


----------



## pinche chico

nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


and its a single pump the allstars have and what was the regal 2 pumps :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 09:39 PM~19985621
> *enjoy allstars putos :0
> *


and we hatters man stop it you see what spike did :0


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 08:36 PM~19984364
> *THIS IS WHT HAPPEND 2 SPIKES CAR F0R TRYN 2 HATE AND LAND 0N MY CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Juice88

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

*21 User(s)* are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: 81_cutty, Skim, 1968IMPALACUSTOM, west west, allbluedup, Yastuvo, stevie d, 82gbody rider, KrAzE1, Juice88, 77regalridah, Dat fool Juan, NINETYSEXLAC, copone cad, mannyjr520
:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


 :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


 :wow: :0 *DAMN!!!!! big john and spike was both up there though* :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Damn whats up with all the cars hitting each other now?is that the cool thang to do?John looked alittle higher congrats.but i like the way spikes hit's better.Gets up there alot faster plus thats 2 days in a row for his car.But looked like it was a good hopp.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19985607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar's vs DreamTeam
> *


MY SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES AGAISNT CREAM TEAM D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19985621
> *enjoy allstars putos :0
> *


BIG MIKE THAT VIDEO IS ACTIVE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19985820
> *Damn whats up with all the cars hitting each other now?is that the cool thang to do?John looked alittle higher congrats.but i like the way spikes hit's better.Gets up there alot faster plus thats 2 days in a row for his car.But looked like it was a good hopp.
> *


WHAT D0 U EXPECT FRM A SINGLE PUMP SERVING D0UBLE PUMPS "D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES BETTER B W0RKING LIKE THAT"!!


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 11:02 PM~19985848
> *MY SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES AGAISNT CREAM TEAM D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES
> *


YOU DID THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:47 PM~19984479
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


ALL Stars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19985848
> *MY SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES AGAISNT CREAM TEAM D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES
> *


thats right my boy allstars dont give a fuck taking all fades  props to the homie yastuvo good footage he got footage from yesterday too :0


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:52 PM~19984546
> *MAN STOP IT YOU NO WE GOT THE VIDEO HOMIE YOU ABOUT 2 LOOK LIKE A ASS ON LAY IT LOW IN A MIN  :0
> *


Major................. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 28 2011, 10:04 PM~19985870
> *BIG MIKE THAT VIDEO IS ACTIVE
> *


yezzir sup morg they dont want it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 1 2011, 06:06 AM~19985884
> *thats right my boy allstars dont give a fuck taking all fades  props to the homie yastuvo good footage he got footage from yesterday too :0
> *


post those up also. :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:06 PM~19985884
> *thats right my boy allstars dont give a fuck taking all fades  props to the homie yastuvo good footage he got footage from yesterday too :0
> *


Thats da Buis ryt There!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Feb 28 2011, 10:06 PM~19985883
> *ALL Stars!!!!!!!!!
> *


yezzir da homie got footage of the grand prix from yesterday too will be up later


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19985898
> *post those up also. :biggrin:
> *


da homie working on it right now player


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 1 2011, 12:05 AM~19985873
> *WHAT D0 U EXPECT FRM  A SINGLE PUMP SERVING D0UBLE PUMPS "D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES BETTER B W0RKING LIKE THAT"!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x

spikes regal was moving too


----------



## babyshack

oye oye nice footage


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 11:05 PM~19985873
> *WHAT D0 U EXPECT FRM  A SINGLE PUMP SERVING D0UBLE PUMPS "D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES BETTER B W0RKING LIKE THAT"!!
> *




EXACTLY  that caprice would cause an earthquake if it had 2 pumps :wow:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

AND THEY SAY WE G0T JUNK..


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19985820
> *Damn whats up with all the cars hitting each other now?is that the cool thang to do?John looked alittle higher congrats.but i like the way spikes hit's better.Gets up there alot faster plus thats 2 days in a row for his car.But looked like it was a good hopp.
> *


Good Hop. Single vs Double. It should get ther Quicker.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:12 PM~19985930
> *spikes regal was moving too
> *


mikeee D.......... All Stars Foo...........


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 1 2011, 06:10 AM~19985917
> *da homie working on it right now player
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:09 PM~19985912
> *yezzir da homie got footage of the grand prix from yesterday too will be up later
> *


Good lookn........ [email protected] homie.... dam I missed a Good one!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Mar 1 2011, 06:13 AM~19985944
> *EXACTLY    that caprice would cause an earthquake if it had 2 pumps :wow:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Feb 28 2011, 10:18 PM~19985997
> *mikeee D.......... All Stars Foo...........
> *


oh you know it we got that today but we dont hate player


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 11:29 PM~19986088
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHTS UP MY B0Y


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 10:29 PM~19986088
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


whats up my boy with out you they not shit :0 :wave: :wave: :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 11:32 PM~19986113
> *WHTS UP MY B0Y
> *


shit just checkin it out dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it hated when tht happens lol


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 10:35 PM~19986128
> *whats up my boy with out you they not shit  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy  :biggrin:
> *


. :0 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:35 PM~19986128
> *whats up my boy with out you they not shit  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy  :biggrin:
> *


maybe we can work a deal before the trade dead line lol


----------



## BigVics58

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19986146
> *maybe we can work a deal before the trade dead line lol
> *


whats up with my sticker ? :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19986137
> *. :0  :0
> *


dont you have a car cooming out ? :0 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19986158
> *whats up with my sticker ? :0
> *


got'em right here i'll take them when i go to la


----------



## DREAM ON

:wow: 

27 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: DREAM ON, BiG J0HN 95, KING OF AZ!!!, dena4life-D, Skim, deesta, babyshack, Felon801, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Dat fool Juan, Teamblowme602, allbluedup, elca on ten switch, Ca11away$, 61dippin, BIGRUBE644, B Town Fernie, LONNDOGG, GT~PLATING


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19986171
> *got'em right here i'll take them when i go to la
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 10:40 PM~19986164
> *dot you have a car cooming out ?  :0  :0
> *


No I got 3 and one pending in AZ :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 10:43 PM~19986183
> *No I got 3 and one pending in AZ :0
> *


not on lay it low my boy we allstars


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 1 2011, 12:43 AM~19986183
> *No I got 3 and one pending in AZ :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:43 PM~19986183
> *No I got 3 and one pending in AZ :0
> *


yes sir he will be lookin good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 1 2011, 12:42 AM~19986178
> *:wow:
> 
> 27 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: DREAM ON, BiG J0HN 95, KING OF AZ!!!, dena4life-D, Skim, deesta, babyshack, Felon801, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Dat fool Juan, Teamblowme602, allbluedup, elca on ten switch, Ca11away$, 61dippin, BIGRUBE644, B Town Fernie, LONNDOGG, GT~PLATING
> *


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:43 PM~19986183
> *No I got 3 and one pending in AZ :0
> *


Waiting on that six tre :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 10:44 PM~19986190
> *yes sir he will be lookin good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:35 PM~19986128
> *whats up my boy with out you they not shit  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 DAMNIT !!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 28 2011, 10:47 PM~19986201
> *Waiting on that six tre  :biggrin:
> *


its in the shop me and john is doing something crazy 2 it watch and see


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:48 PM~19986213
> *its in the shop me and john is doing something crazy 2 it watch and see
> *


Awww shit :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THANKS FOR THE VIDEO AND GREAT HOPP PROPS BIG JOHN AND SPIKE  GT UP


----------



## mister x

O


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 10:44 PM~19986190
> *yes sir he will be lookin good
> *


yezzir


----------



## dena4life-D

back bummper juan its your turn this sunday my boy what it do


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 06:35 AM~19986128
> *whats up my boy with out you they not shit  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy  :biggrin:
> *


Really you only got 1 car thats higher,then us out in the midwest. :roflmao: :roflmao: Why didn't anyone want to hop the g-body from new jersey when they was out there?You all don't want to lose to the midwest/east coast. :0 :0


----------



## strictly ricc

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 28 2011, 11:23 PM~19986046
> *oh you know it we got that today but we dont hate player
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:55 PM~19986247
> *Really you only got 1 car thats higher,then us out in the midwest. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why didn't anyone want to hop the g-body from new jersey when they was out there?You all don't want to lose to the midwest/east coast. :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 10:55 PM~19986247
> *Really you only got 1 car thats higher,then us out in the midwest. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why didn't anyone want to hop the g-body from new jersey when they was out there?You all don't want to lose to the midwest/east coast. :0  :0
> *


stop it sd chio broke him off so talk what you no jack ass :0


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:55 PM~19986244
> *back bummper juan its your turn this sunday my boy what it do
> *


Yea can We Get bacc 2 bumper chkn juan??????????? ALL Stars Homieeeeeee! Tha streets call n youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 06:59 AM~19986267
> *stop it sd chio broke him off so talk what you no jack ass  :0
> *


With a Majestics car. :biggrin: why didn't no one else hopped him ????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

Team allstars put it down onemoere time


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:01 PM~19986274
> *no one else hopped him right????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


you dont no wtf your talking about big al broke him off 2 not just that that car did 95" it was singles out their doing that 1 again talk what you no


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

i'm out of here man both cars worked good ,but hopping happens, and fabain that cutlass was there all day and didn't pull out on nobody, if wanted to hopp he knew what to do


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 07:04 AM~19986290
> *you dont no wtf your talking about big al broke him off 2 not just that that car did 95" it was singles out their doing that 1 again talk what you no
> *


95 everyone said it did 100?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:01 PM~19986274
> *With a Majestics car. :biggrin:  why didn't no one else hopped him ????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


and after he hopped the first time it did not work the second time vegas got in his after that :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 1 2011, 07:06 AM~19986295
> *i'm out of here man both cars worked good ,but hopping happens, and fabain that cutlass was there all day and didn't pull out on nobody, if wanted to hopp he knew what to do
> *


I know homie i'm just fucking with D. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 08:58 PM~19984625
> *AND MY SHIT WAS NOT WORKING AND I STILL BEAT THE DREAMTEAM MY BOY ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 1 2011, 12:06 AM~19986295
> *i'm out of here man both cars worked good ,but hopping happens, and fabain that cutlass was there all day and didn't pull out on nobody, if wanted to hopp he knew what to do
> *


X2


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 11:06 PM~19986295
> *i'm out of here man both cars worked good ,but hopping happens, and fabain that cutlass was there all day and didn't pull out on nobody, if wanted to hopp he knew what to do
> *


thank you and thats real talk i dont no what the fuck is wrong with fabain he dont no shit out here he just be talking


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 07:07 AM~19986302
> *and after he hopped the first time it did not work the second time vegas got in his after that  :0
> *


lol so they got killed out there. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 07:08 AM~19986314
> *thank you and thats real talk i dont no what the fuck is wrong with fabain he dont no shit out here he just be talking
> *


lol just getting you worked up homie,but folks do be telling bullshit.because i heard they did 100 and that no one wanted any.Poeple can't keep it real.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:09 PM~19986315
> *lol so they got killed out there. :0
> *


yes they did but they did try :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2011, 11:11 PM~19986326
> *lol just getting you worked up homie,but folks do be telling bullshit.because i heard they did 100 and that no one wanted any.Poeple can't keep it real.
> *


its kool its all in fun


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:35 PM~19986128
> *whats up my boy with out you they not shit  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cali dreamteam is trash and so is the mid west az is the onley 1 that we respect because you dont care and dont give a fuck you should of ben a allstar my boy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 28 2011, 11:37 PM~19986146
> *maybe we can work a deal before the trade dead line lol
> *



LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 1 2011, 12:06 AM~19986300
> *95 everyone said it did 100?
> *


Only ones doing 100 that day were both chaio SD built


----------



## Yastuvo

Sunday at Crenshaw


----------



## DREAM ON

Yastuvo good fotage keep it up ....soon you can start making your own videos


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 11:31 PM~19986402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at Crenshaw
> *


Goos shit yastuvo


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Mar 1 2011, 01:39 AM~19986435-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yastuvo good fotage keep it up ....soon you can start making your own videos
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tony, Hopefully Soon on the videos :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mister x_@Mar 1 2011, 01:45 AM~19986467
> *Goos shit yastuvo
> *


Thanks Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2011, 11:05 PM~19985873
> *WHAT D0 U EXPECT FRM  A SINGLE PUMP SERVING D0UBLE PUMPS "D0UBLE PUMP 20 BATTERIES BETTER B W0RKING LIKE THAT"!!
> *


20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14 ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!! SORRY NOT A STREET CAS BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

ALL THE HOPPING IS GOOD BUT TOO MUCH CRYING AND EXCUSES AFTER LET THE CARS DO THE TALK


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 1 2011, 12:31 AM~19986402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at Crenshaw
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 1 2011, 07:43 AM~19987469
> *20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL  SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14  ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!!  SORRY NOT A STREET CAS  BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!
> *


SO WHO U LOOKING TO HOP ;;SPIKE>>>>??????


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 1 2011, 06:43 AM~19987469
> *20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL  SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14  ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!!  SORRY NOT A STREET CAS  BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!
> *


regals workin :thumbsup:


----------



## Beto's tray rag

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 1 2011, 07:43 AM~19987469
> *20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL  SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14  ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!!  SORRY NOT A STREET CAS  BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 11:48 PM~19986213
> *its in the shop me and john is doing something crazy 2 it watch and see
> *


Post up some sneek peek pics :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## 2ndchance




----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 1 2011, 12:45 AM~19986467
> *Goos shit yastuvo
> *


Great Street footage Homie.........! :biggrin:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 1 2011, 12:31 AM~19986402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at Crenshaw
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## 2ndchance

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:
> 
> *HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP
> 
> $75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY
> 
> SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY
> 
> STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.
> 
> MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.
> 
> *


*
HEY SPIKE YOU COMING OR WHAT ???*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 1 2011, 02:43 PM~19987469
> *20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL  SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14  ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!!  SORRY NOT A STREET CAS  BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!
> *


Ok not talking shit ,we all have some weight,but is this number for real?because i know of guys using 1000 or 1500 extra pounds.but if there are cars with 3000,4000 ect?damn is that even hoppin anymore?either way john was higher and it was a good hop,but i love the way spikes car gets up quick and kills the bumper.Good hop and much props to both of you guys doing it like that. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 1 2011, 07:43 AM~19987469
> *20 BATTERIES ? DON'T THINK SO !!! AND UR SINGLE IS ON 14'S MUCH LONGER CAR AND DON'T LAY AT ALL  SO LETS LOOK 14' BATTERIES 2 PUMPS AGINS'T 6500 POUNS 205-80-14  ? AND LAYS AT 37 INCH'S AND TIER BACK PAST THE WHEEL WEL HAAA!!  SORRY NOT A STREET CAS  BUT DON'T TRIP I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND FIX !!!!!!!!! BELIVE THAT !!!!!!!!
> *


COME ON HOMIE U STILL HATEN JUST LIKE U DID AT THE HOP TRY LANDING ON MY CAR!!!! COME ON SPIKE BE REAL HOMIE U LOST TO A SINGLE PUMP!!!!


----------



## BIGSINNER

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 AM~19986377
> *Only ones doing 100 that day were both chaio SD built
> *


Isn't that a MAJESTIC car.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Mar 1 2011, 10:18 PM~19994366
> *Isn't that a MAJESTIC car.
> *


ONE WAS YA THAT DONT MEAN SHIT THOUGH!!!! CREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH US!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 1 2011, 08:06 AM~19987925
> *ALL THE HOPPING IS GOOD BUT TOO MUCH CRYING AND EXCUSES AFTER LET THE CARS DO THE TALK
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Mar 1 2011, 09:18 PM~19994366
> *Isn't that a MAJESTIC car.
> *


NO IT WAS GT CHIO CUT DOG SINGLE PUMP 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19986532
> *Thanks Tony, Hopefully Soon on the videos :biggrin:
> Thanks Mike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU THE MAN :worship: :worship: :worship: SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY SPIKE MUST DID NOT NO WE HAVE A 2 PUMP CAR 2 :0


----------



## DREAM ON

I'LL BE THERE TAKING PIC'S


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 1 2011, 11:51 PM~19994658-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU THE MAN  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY SPIKE MUST DID NOT NO WE HAVE A 2 PUMP CAR 2  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be there w/ SickSide cc :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 2 2011, 12:07 AM~19994735
> *I'LL BE THERE TAKING PIC'S
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 1 2011, 12:55 AM~19986247-->
> 
> 
> 
> Really you only got 1 car thats higher,then us out in the midwest. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why didn't anyone want to hop the g-body from new jersey when they was out there?You all don't want to lose to the midwest/east coast. :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 1 2011, 01:06 AM~19986300
> *95 everyone said it did 100?
> *


Andrew did 96 and Matt Cutty was doing like 101??? 

You fools is crazy,,, :wow: :0 

Big Jon dont go landin on my holmes, I want my car stayin clean


Looking GOOD homie


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 1 2011, 10:43 PM~19994597
> *REAL TALK
> *


whats good all stars......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 2 2011, 03:01 AM~19995537
> *whats good all stars......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WATTUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY AFTER I GET OUT OF CHURCH ILL SAY A PRAYER FOR US AND THE CARS YOU ALL LAND ON. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 2 2011, 01:01 AM~19995537
> *whats good all stars......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 2 2011, 08:35 AM~19996776
> *SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY AFTER I GET OUT OF CHURCH ILL SAY A PRAYER FOR US AND THE CARS YOU ALL LAND ON. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1

Just added 1000 pound of lead...I'm ready


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 AM~19996956
> *Just added 1000 pound of lead...I'm ready
> *


 :0 see now thats what in talking about :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 AM~19996956
> *Just added 1000 pound of lead...I'm ready TO PUT THE OTHER 5000 in....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

I SOLD OUT TO THE DREAM TEAM I SOLD THEM THE 5000 POUNDS I HAD LOL YEA RIGHT


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 2 2011, 05:09 PM~20000231
> *I SOLD OUT TO THE DREAM TEAM I SOLD THEM THE 5000 POUNDS I HAD LOL YEA RIGHT
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 2 2011, 05:09 PM~20000231
> *I SOLD OUT TO THE DREAM TEAM I SOLD THEM THE 5000 POUNDS I HAD LOL YEA RIGHT
> *


Again first to locos now this :0


----------



## DIPN714

where and when??? so all the chippers can bring out there cars;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:47 PM~20000560
> *:twak:
> *


WHAT IT DO MY BOY


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 2 2011, 07:52 PM~20001930
> *WHAT IT DO MY BOY
> *


WUD UP BIG DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19994287
> *COME ON HOMIE U STILL HATEN JUST LIKE U DID AT THE HOP TRY LANDING ON MY CAR!!!! COME ON SPIKE BE REAL HOMIE U LOST TO A SINGLE PUMP!!!!
> *


HEY JOHN, CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHY IF YOUR CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTERIES. WHY IS IT THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP IN THE FRONT OF YOUR CORE SUPPORT OF YOUR CAR. I MEAN IT IS A CAPRISE AND YOU CAN FIT 20 BATTERIES AND SIX GATES SO WHY WOULD YOU WANT A BACK PUMP IN THE FRONT HMM????????????


----------



## fesboogie

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

lets see pics of this hidden pump ??


----------



## 2ndchance

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:
> 
> *HOP RULES. </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP
> 
> $75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY
> 
> SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY
> 
> STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.
> 
> MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.
> 
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 3 2011, 05:07 AM~20003066
> *HEY JOHN, CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHY IF YOUR CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTERIES. WHY IS IT THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP IN THE FRONT OF YOUR CORE SUPPORT OF YOUR CAR. I MEAN IT IS A CAPRISE AND YOU CAN FIT 20 BATTERIES AND SIX GATES SO WHY WOULD YOU WANT A BACK PUMP IN THE FRONT HMM????????????
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 But spike the trunk has the 6500 lbs of lead though. :biggrin:


----------



## ogregal

6500 come on


----------



## west west

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2011, 07:28 PM~20000954
> *where and when??? so all the chippers can bring out there cars;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


X2


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2011, 07:04 AM~20005180
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 But spike the trunk has the 6500 lbs of lead though. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 48221

What is this ? 

So it takes 4 and 5 clubs and a few solos to come after the dream team? Or should I say Nene?

Weak.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARNE ASADA




----------



## CARNE ASADA




----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20003066
> *HEY JOHN, CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHY IF YOUR CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTERIES. WHY IS IT THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP IN THE FRONT OF YOUR CORE SUPPORT OF YOUR CAR. I MEAN IT IS A CAPRISE AND YOU CAN FIT 20 BATTERIES AND SIX GATES SO WHY WOULD YOU WANT A BACK PUMP IN THE FRONT HMM????????????
> *


Hidden pumps?????so that how they win...hmmmmm


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 3 2011, 03:44 PM~20008071
> *What is this ?
> 
> So it takes 4 and 5 clubs and a few solos to come after the dream team? Or should I say Nene?
> 
> Weak.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Real talk..nobody was doing anything untill I came out...now evrybody want a piece of me


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 3 2011, 02:44 PM~20008071
> *What is this ?
> 
> So it takes 4 and 5 clubs and a few solos to come after the dream team? Or should I say Nene?
> 
> Weak.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think its more then that :biggrin: :fool2:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 2 2011, 07:22 PM~20000877
> *Again first to locos now this :0
> *


SHHHHHHH I ONLY SOLD 800 POUNDS TO MY BOY JOHNIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2011, 10:07 PM~20003066
> *HEY JOHN, CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHY IF YOUR CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTERIES. WHY IS IT THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP IN THE FRONT OF YOUR CORE SUPPORT OF YOUR CAR. I MEAN IT IS A CAPRISE AND YOU CAN FIT 20 BATTERIES AND SIX GATES SO WHY WOULD YOU WANT A BACK PUMP IN THE FRONT HMM????????????
> *


U Lost Spike! :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

where and when??? so all the chippers can bring out there cars;;BIG AL SAID IT
[/b][/quote]</span>


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 1 2011, 03:09 AM~19986315
> *lol so they got killed out there. :0
> *


and kc got killed in kc!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 48221

Man, you fools beat a Majestics member once in a while and act like your doing something.

Majestics 99-1
You 1-99

Do the math baby's.


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 4 2011, 02:56 PM~20015100
> *Man, you fools beat a Majestics member once in a while and act like your doing something.
> 
> Majestics 99-1
> You 1-99
> 
> Do the math baby's.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beto's tray rag

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 4 2011, 12:56 PM~20015100
> *Man, you fools beat a Majestics member once in a while and act like your doing something.
> 
> Majestics 99-1
> You 1-99
> 
> Do the math baby's.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 4 2011, 08:49 PM~20018074
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


keep doing big out there homie :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

monday


----------



## big nuts

today 
















see u sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 4 2011, 11:41 PM~20019724
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see u sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20019724
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see u sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sunday im going 2 brake you the fuck off and you no this man :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20019724
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see u sunday  :biggrin:
> *


i guess you still have 20 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 1 2011, 12:01 AM~19986274
> *With a Majestics car. :biggrin:  why didn't no one else hopped him ????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


not a majestic car buddy its a SAN DIEGO STREET FAME CAR,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 1 2011, 12:11 AM~19986326
> *lol just getting you worked up homie,but folks do be telling bullshit.because i heard they did 100 and that no one wanted any.Poeple can't keep it real.
> *


TRUST ME THERE WAS CARS OUT THERE THAT WOULD OF SMASHED ON THAT CUTTY FROM THE EAST COAST,,, WEST COAST STYLE........


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

ITS GONA BE GOOD TOMORROW 805 TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAPRICE SO CITY TO CITY BRING YOUR CUTLASS


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 5 2011, 01:13 PM~20022296
> *ITS GONA BE GOOD TOMORROW 805 TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAPRICE SO CITY TO CITY BRING YOUR CUTLASS
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 5 2011, 02:13 PM~20022296
> *ITS GONA BE GOOD TOMORROW 805 TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAPRICE SO CITY TO CITY BRING YOUR CUTLASS
> *


 :wow: :wow: is going down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

Tham is gonna be good!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20023290
> *Tham is gonna be good!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 5 2011, 12:40 PM~20022175
> *not a majestic car buddy its a SAN DIEGO STREET FAME CAR,,,
> *


is it carlos s car?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Mar 5 2011, 01:12 PM~20022566
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


and my cut dog will be their 2 :0 allstars 2 the top


----------



## dena4life-D

dreamteam is going 2 be 2 cars and 50000000 cheerleaders :0


----------



## big nuts

TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY  
















































WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

GIVEM THE SPIKE DANCE WHILE YOU PAINT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310




----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20025185
> *TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS GOOD SPIKE!


----------



## DIPN714

SAID IT</span>


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20025185
> *TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WESS UP BIG SPIKE


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20023290
> *Tham is gonna be good!!!!!
> *


Cunado,vas a estar alli para tomar fotos pa que yo puedo mirar?? Ojala que SI!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20027931
> *Cunado,vas a estar alli para tomar fotos pa que yo puedo mirar??  Ojala que SI!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeap I will be out there.....taking pics aver como se pone!!!!! 
Se vale!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20025185
> *TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  : cool:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 4 2011, 12:56 PM~20015100
> *Man, you fools beat a Majestics member once in a while and act like your doing something.
> 
> Majestics 99-1
> You 1-99
> 
> Do the math baby's.
> *


LMFAO!!!! U GUYS AINT SHIT!!!!COME ON HOIME BE REALISTIC!


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 6 2011, 04:01 PM~20028307
> *LMFAO!!!! U GUYS AINT SHIT!!!!COME ON HOIME BE REALISTIC!
> *


Is this being referred to the Majestics C.C. or the Dream Team?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP WITH THE UPDATE DID THEY HOP*.


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 6 2011, 08:23 PM~20030941
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE UPDATE DID THEY HOP.
> *


Yes they did AllStars broke off Dream Team again. How High Hydraulics can't be fucked with


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 6 2011, 09:15 PM~20031363
> *Yes they did AllStars broke off Dream Team again. How High Hydraulics can't be fucked with
> *



*ANY PICS.*


----------



## deesta

Good function tonight :biggrin: It was crac'n.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 6 2011, 09:23 PM~20031449
> *ANY PICS.
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What he said


----------



## pinche chico

video ? :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 6 2011, 09:15 PM~20031363
> *Yes they did AllStars broke off Dream Team again. How High Hydraulics can't be fucked with
> *


''Y'' COUSE U SAID SO OR ONE CALL'D U AND TOLD U 

LET SEE ONE CAR DOING IT ALL WEEK AND ALL OF UR TEAM LOL LOOKS LIKE ONE MAJESTIC CAR GIVEING U GUYS HEADACHE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 6 2011, 10:17 PM~20032017
> *''Y'' COUSE U SAID SO OR ONE CALL'D U AND TOLD U
> 
> LET SEE ONE CAR DOING IT ALL WEEK AND ALL OF UR TEAM LOL LOOKS LIKE ONE MAJESTIC CAR GIVEING U GUYS HEADACHE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah homie I was right there and saw it go down. Yea your car was working and you busted a hose aint hating pimp just answering a question. But you gotta admit D's cutty took it today


----------



## toons

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20032210
> *Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 6 2011, 10:42 PM~20032210
> *Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......
> *


NENE DID THAT TODAY STREET TO STREET GOT HIT TODAY


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 6 2011, 09:05 PM~20031929


wat'chu know bout folsom? :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

city to city single pump vs spike's double pump.


----------



## ROBLEDO

city to city vs nene


----------



## ROBLEDO

Darrell vs spike


----------



## ROBLEDO

Darrell acting a foo..... :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2011, 10:52 PM~20032711
> *Darrell vs spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nuff said :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 6 2011, 03:24 PM~20028779
> *Is this being referred to the Majestics C.C. or the Dream Team?
> *


THIS IS A HOPP TOPIC HOMIE


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2011, 01:22 AM~20033031
> *THIS IS A HOPP TOPIC HOMIE
> *


true. leave clubs out of this


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2011, 02:22 AM~20033031
> *THIS IS A HOPP TOPIC HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 6 2011, 03:19 AM~20024422
> *dreamteam is going 2 be 2 cars and 50000000 cheerleaders  :0
> *


sounds like the way you guys usally are. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 7 2011, 06:56 AM~20032737
> *Darrell acting a foo.....  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Much props win or lose Chipper D is good for hopping,he's always out there puttin it down.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 7 2011, 06:52 AM~20032711
> *Darrell vs spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm pretty sure spikes ain't on the bumper in this pic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 7 2011, 05:42 AM~20032210
> *Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Dreamteam. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Love Ones r.i.p. L.A. Car Club (Certified Customs equipped) showing what it could do.


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 07:37 AM~20033697
> *I'm pretty sure spikes ain't on the bumper in this pic.
> *


U KNOW THEY GOING TO PUT PICS THAT MAKE THEM LOOK GOOD ONLY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 03:13 PM~20033834
> *U KNOW THEY GOING TO PUT PICS THAT MAKE THEM LOOK GOOD ONLY
> *


i know homie. :biggrin: DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We still running thangs.


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 7 2011, 12:52 AM~20032711
> *Darrell vs spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both these cars were on the bumper in this pic


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 7 2011, 03:47 PM~20034034
> *Both these cars were on the bumper in this pic
> *


????????Spikes car looks higher in this pic?????And i don't mean compared to the cutty i know thats a different cutty.But spikes justs looks higher in this pic then in that other one??


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 10:07 AM~20034159
> *????????Spikes car looks higher in this pic?????And i don't mean compared to the cutty i know thats a different cutty.But spikes justs looks higher in this pic then in that other one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: we weren't talking about this car it was spike vs darrels car


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 4 2011, 11:41 PM~20019724
> *today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see u sunday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20025185
> *TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 08:13 AM~20033834
> *U KNOW THEY GOING TO PUT PICS THAT MAKE THEM LOOK GOOD ONLY
> *


Wait till you see the videos :wow: They will show it all :uh:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20034462
> *Wait till you see the videos :wow: They will show it all :uh:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Hoss is one talk mofo homie and just look where the tires at


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 08:07 AM~20034159
> *????????Spikes car looks higher in this pic?????And i don't mean compared to the cutty i know thats a different cutty.But spikes justs looks higher in this pic then in that other one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was city to city single playboy


----------



## mister x

Spike did come back painted like he said he would that's some gee shit :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 09:07 AM~20034159
> *????????Spikes car looks higher in this pic?????And i don't mean compared to the cutty i know thats a different cutty.But spikes justs looks higher in this pic then in that other one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it was but not that much! dont 4 get he was hopping a single! and spikes is a dubble!!! so there is not shit to brag about!! but it was a good hop!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 6 2011, 10:42 PM~20032210
> *Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......
> *


 come on now nene you my boy and all but you no you did not break shit off!! both of you guys did good!! come on keep it real!! nene!!! lol you funny


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20025185
> *TEAM GATOR'S WILL BE READY JUST FINISH PAINTING EL ENEMIGO AFTER A LONG DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE EVEN GOT JOE FORM UP NORTH GIVEING A HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: spike you did that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2011, 11:07 AM~20034897
> *Spike did come back painted like he said he would that's some gee shit :0
> *


Yes sir gotta give him props there....


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2011, 11:07 AM~20034897
> *Spike did come back painted like he said he would that's some gee shit :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 6 2011, 03:24 PM~20028779
> *Is this being referred to the Majestics C.C. or the Dream Team?
> *


TAKE IT H0W EVER U WANT H0MIE!


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 7 2011, 02:03 PM~20035319
> *TAKE IT H0W EVER U WANT H0MIE!
> *


Why would I do that? You made the statement not me, I just asked If you were talking to the whole club or the Dream Team...........So which one is it?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 12:15 PM~20035393
> *Why would I do that? You made the statement not me, I just asked If you were talking to the whole club or the Dream Team...........So which one is it?
> *


LIKE I SAID TAKE IT H0WEVER U WANT!


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 07:36 AM~20033695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Much props win or lose Chipper D is good for hopping,he's always out there puttin it down.
> *


u are right man. he does put it down even if he looses most of the time :biggrin: just kidding homes :thumbsup: d


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

ITS 0NLY 0BVI0US WHAT CAR IS HIGHER!
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...06-15-59-52.mp4


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20035475
> *ITS 0NLY 0BVI0US WHAT CAR IS HIGHER!
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...06-15-59-52.mp4
> *


ya, darrell got that :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 01:15 PM~20035393
> *Why would I do that? You made the statement not me, I just asked If you were talking to the whole club or the Dream Team...........So which one is it?
> *


This is a Dream Team n All Stars hop topic why even ask that question homie? This is a hop topic not a club vs club topic so no need to Get clubs involved.


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 7 2011, 02:49 PM~20035634
> *This is a Dream Team  n All Stars hop topic why even ask that question homie? This is a hop topic not a club vs club topic so no need to Get clubs involved.
> *


Was that hard :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 7 2011, 11:29 AM~20035475
> *ITS 0NLY 0BVI0US WHAT CAR IS HIGHER!
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...06-15-59-52.mp4
> *


 :yes: how high and the all stars.


----------



## SET-U-STRAIGHT

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20035475
> *ITS 0NLY 0BVI0US WHAT CAR IS HIGHER!
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...06-15-59-52.mp4
> *




CUTTY GOT THAT WITHOUT A DOUBT :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 01:53 PM~20035664
> *Was that hard :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 6 2011, 09:24 PM~20032060
> *Nah homie I was right there and saw it go down. Yea your car was working and you busted a hose aint hating pimp just answering a question. But you gotta admit D's cutty took it today
> *


real talk and he busted a hose after i busted his ass :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 7 2011, 11:49 AM~20035634
> *This is a Dream Team  n All Stars hop topic why even ask that question homie? This is a hop topic not a club vs club topic so no need to Get clubs involved.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 07:13 AM~20033834
> *U KNOW THEY GOING TO PUT PICS THAT MAKE THEM LOOK GOOD ONLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what about the videos john put up and at 8:00 my homie from sick side got the videos from day 2 night :0 so now lets see what you guys are going 2 say after that and you got stuck did you tell lay it low that :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 7 2011, 07:47 AM~20034034
> *Both these cars were on the bumper in this pic
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: and the video will show you that it was :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2011, 08:07 AM~20034159
> *????????Spikes car looks higher in this pic?????And i don't mean compared to the cutty i know thats a different cutty.But spikes justs looks higher in this pic then in that other one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea because spike car does 86" and that single does 82" thats why :0


----------



## mrtungring6622

GO BY NEXT LEVEL PAGE IN CAR CLUBS. I GOT VIDS OF ALL THE HOPS YESTERDAY ENJOY


----------



## TONELOCO

:0 :0 allstars.......got that


----------



## TRU*SA*67

wess up d u finally doin sum rite lol :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20032210
> *Between spikes snd Ds car it was a real close one..bothe cars were up there but spikes car busted a hose......but come on homie who got the real power?we hittin back bumper 5 time while u guys hittin 2 times....and I did break city to city all day long......
> *


2 times man stop it the video is going 2 make you look like a ass :0 and you no i told john 2 brake my shit if we have 2 and thats what the allstars do we put on a good show like we do all the time so stop it


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 7 2011, 01:49 PM~20036463
> *wess up d u finally doin sum rite lol :biggrin:
> *


when i do i dont and when i dont i do lol :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 01:42 PM~20036413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what about the videos john put up and at 8:00 my homie from sick side got the videos from day 2 night  :0 so now lets see what you guys are going 2 say after that and you got stuck did you tell lay it low that  :0
> *


Bout 930 pm gotta go play handball


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2011, 10:52 PM~20032711
> *Darrell vs spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got his fat ass :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 7 2011, 01:55 PM~20036516
> *Bout 930 pm gotta go play handball
> *


thats whats up


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 03:53 PM~20036501
> *when i do i dont and when i dont i do lol  :0
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 01:45 PM~20036436
> *GO BY NEXT LEVEL PAGE IN CAR CLUBS. I GOT VIDS OF ALL THE HOPS YESTERDAY ENJOY
> *


big jay post that video on here 4 me so they can see spike is a lie


----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## mrtungring6622

enjoy tha footage yall


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:09 PM~20036619
> *
> *


 didnt work


----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## SEMS87CUTT

WHAT UP YALL LOOKS LIKE ALL STARS GOT THAT ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622

click the pic to see the video


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:12 PM~20036635
> *
> *


did not work


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:12 PM~20036635
> *
> *


video no worky


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 7 2011, 02:13 PM~20036638
> *WHAT UP YALL LOOKS LIKE ALL STARS GOT THAT ASS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 7 2011, 03:12 PM~20036631
> *didnt work
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 03:14 PM~20036648
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GIVE CREDIT WERE IT`S DUE... BIG SPIKE CAME RIGHT AFTER HIS SHIT GOT FUCKED UP LAST WEEK.... YALL DOING THE DAMM THANG!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 7 2011, 02:17 PM~20036669
> *GIVE CREDIT WERE IT`S DUE... BIG SPIKE CAME RIGHT AFTER HIS SHIT GOT FUCKED UP LAST WEEK.... YALL DOING THE DAMM THANG!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i told him that on video and not just that i sold the front end 2 him :0


----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:20 PM~20036685
> *
> *


now look at the video and thats the same pic :0


----------



## mrtungring6622

IT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:22 PM~20036693
> *
> *


and the single was no that much off :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 7 2011, 02:23 PM~20036706
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY
> *


yes it was


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20036690
> *i told him that on video and not just that i sold the front end 2 him  :0
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## harborarea310

:yessad: yep fuckin D got em! its about inches not how many times you on the bumper


----------



## Beto's tray rag

Big up's to all the hoppers :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Mar 7 2011, 04:13 PM~20037451
> *Big up's to all the hoppers  :h5:
> *


thats what up :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 7 2011, 03:34 PM~20037159
> *:yessad: yep fuckin D got em!  its about inches not how many times you on the bumper
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: on the video you see we did not get stuck you see spike did and we did not say shit :0


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 06:02 PM~20037803
> *thats what up  :thumbsup:
> *


DENA 4 LIFE DID THAT !!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Mar 7 2011, 05:13 PM~20037451
> *Big up's to all the hoppers  :h5:
> *


X2


----------



## dena4life-D

video please fat boy


----------



## big nuts

WELL *GOT SHIT TO HOP !!* OR IF THEY DO THEY WANT TO PIC AND CHOOSE WHO THEY WANT TO HOP AND CRY !!!! SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF U !!!! MAD PROOPS TO CHIPPER ''D'' AND JHON BUT LET SEE WHO GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY WIT US!!!!! U DID THAT ''D''


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20038984
> * video please fat boy
> *


MAYBE HE GOT THE SHITS AGAIN AND IS STUCK IN THE RESTROOM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 10:06 PM~20039143
> *MAYBE HE GOT THE SHITS AGAIN AND IS STUCK IN THE RESTROOM  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha video should be up in a few he adding music


----------



## DREAM ON

YASTUVO IS GETTING DOWN ON THE VIDEOS


----------



## Yastuvo

Sunday Hops '11


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 8 2011, 12:45 AM~20039535
> *YASTUVO IS GETTING DOWN ON THE VIDEOS
> *


Thanks Tony :thumbsup: 

Much Props on ur Pics Homie!!


----------



## alex75

good video and editing. :thumbsup: 


that rag cutlass i fucken bad :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


yastuvo you the man how much 4 a video  and you show every thing as it is :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 7 2011, 10:45 PM~20039535
> *YASTUVO IS GETTING DOWN ON THE VIDEOS
> *


shit dream on you got good pic you and him should hook up and take over :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 10:02 PM~20039115
> *WELL GOT SHIT TO HOP !! OR IF THEY DO THEY WANT TO PIC AND CHOOSE WHO THEY WANT TO HOP AND CRY !!!! SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF U !!!! MAD PROOPS TO CHIPPER ''D'' AND JHON  BUT LET SEE WHO GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY WIT US!!!!!  U DID THAT ''D''
> *


shit spike you no its all in fun when i was working at your shop years ago we stayed doing this shit its nothing 2 me and you :0


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 8 2011, 12:27 AM~20039943
> *shit dream on you got good pic you and him should hook up and take over  :0
> *


Thank's D"











:cheesy:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


dam good shit :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 7 2011, 11:29 PM~20039966
> *Thank's D"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


PROPS ON THE VIDEO HOMIE AND PROPS 2 ALL THEM HOPPERS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by alex75+Mar 8 2011, 01:24 AM~20039915-->
> 
> 
> 
> good video and editing. :thumbsup:
> that rag cutlass i fucken bad :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 01:25 AM~20039926
> *yastuvo you the man how much 4 a video   and you show every thing as it is  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS D, IM WORKING ON THE DVD VIDEOS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mister [email protected] 8 2011, 01:30 AM~20039975
> *dam good shit :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 8 2011, 01:33 AM~20039998
> *PROPS ON THE VIDEO HOMIE AND PROPS 2 ALL THEM HOPPERS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


SICK AS FOTAGE RIGHT HERE!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 12:12 AM~20039795
> *Thanks Tony  :thumbsup:
> 
> Much Props on ur Pics Homie!!
> *


Thank's


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 8 2011, 12:29 AM~20039962-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit spike you no its all in fun when i was working at your shop years ago we stayed doing this shit its nothing 2 me and you  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEAVER IS IS NEXT SO LETS DO LV :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OVERNIGHT [email protected] 8 2011, 12:33 AM~20039998
> *PROPS ON THE VIDEO HOMIE AND PROPS 2 ALL THEM HOPPERS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X13
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 8 2011, 12:44 AM~20040068
> *SICK AS FOTAGE RIGHT HERE!!!!
> *


YASTUVO ! THE NEXT TRRUCHA GREAT FOTAGE HOMIE  LETS NOT FOR GET GOOD MUSIC


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 11:02 PM~20039115
> *WELL GOT SHIT TO HOP !! OR IF THEY DO THEY WANT TO PIC AND CHOOSE WHO THEY WANT TO HOP AND CRY !!!! SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF U !!!! MAD PROOPS TO CHIPPER ''D'' AND JHON  BUT LET SEE WHO GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY WIT US!!!!!  U DID THAT ''D''
> *


Big ups to you Spike for keeping fair game & 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 7 2011, 05:07 PM~20037835
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: on the video you see we did not get stuck you see spike did and we did not say shit  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: keep it 100%


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 8 2011, 01:19 AM~20040212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you LIKE the pics of the Linc!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx for bringing us all the pics/videos from you and yastuvo!!! From those of us that can't be there all the time, to all the hoppers, thanx for all your work for us to enjoy!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 8 2011, 01:41 PM~20043311
> *I see you LIKE the pics of the Linc!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanx for bringing us all the pics/videos from you and yastuvo!!!  From those of us that can't be there all the time, to all the hoppers, thanx for all your work for us to enjoy!!
> *


Thank's Robert glad everyone likes all the fotage we put in!!!! se vale!!!!!
Yeap its work but all worth it when you get complements like this!!!! :h5:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20039780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops '11
> *


 GOOD JOB ON THE FOOTAGE HOMEBOY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 8 2011, 12:30 AM~20039975
> *dam good shit :0
> *


x2


----------



## Yastuvo

Thanks Fellas for ur comments.. Much props to all 
the TRUE Hoppers!! Out there!!!! That don't just talk 
about it, but be about it!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

PROPS TO ALL THA HOPERS


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 28 2011, 10:48 PM~19985700
> *and its a single pump the allstars have and what was the regal 2 pumps  :thumbsdown:
> *


good shit..


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 8 2011, 03:31 PM~20044049
> *Thanks Fellas for ur comments.. Much props to all
> the TRUE Hoppers!! Out there!!!! That don't just talk
> about it, but be about it!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 7 2011, 11:02 PM~20039115
> *WELL GOT SHIT TO HOP !! OR IF THEY DO THEY WANT TO PIC AND CHOOSE WHO THEY WANT TO HOP AND CRY !!!! SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF U !!!! MAD PROOPS TO CHIPPER ''D'' AND JHON  BUT LET SEE WHO GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY WIT US!!!!!  U DID THAT ''D''
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 8 2011, 01:41 PM~20043311
> *I see you LIKE the pics of the Linc!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanx for bringing us all the pics/videos from you and yastuvo!!!  From those of us that can't be there all the time, to all the hoppers, thanx for all your work for us to enjoy!!
> *



X2 WE TEXAS BOYS LOVE YALL'S WORK ON THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.THANX DREAM ON,YASTUVO AND THE HOPPERS :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 9 2011, 12:42 PM~20051317
> *X2 WE TEXAS BOYS LOVE YALL'S WORK ON THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.THANX DREAM ON,YASTUVO AND THE HOPPERS :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro :h5:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 8 2011, 12:27 AM~20039943
> *shit dream on you got good pic you and him should hook up and take over  :0
> *


Yastuvo west up homie.......... Good work as usuaL carnal........ :biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS &90 OR &85 AT SHOWS. 818-471-5820


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 9 2011, 07:00 PM~20053496
> *PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS &90 OR &85 AT SHOWS.  818-471-5820
> *


Are trying to say that you have motors for $85 & $95?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GREAT PIX HOMIE KEEP IT UP AND DA VIDEOS TO


----------



## JUST2C

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20055366
> *Are trying to say that you have motors for $85 & $95?
> *


HEED SOME MOTORS? 818-471-5820


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Mar 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20043621-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB ON THE FOOTAGE HOMEBOY !!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by strictly [email protected] 9 2011, 04:12 PM~20052310
> *Yastuvo west up homie.......... Good work as usuaL carnal........ :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 11:03 PM~20055563
> *GREAT PIX HOMIE KEEP IT UP AND DA VIDEOS TO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:0


----------



## harborarea310

BUMP


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

its sunday you no we out today looks like we going 2 brake off some vegas allstars off today if they show up :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2011, 10:21 AM~20080596
> *its sunday you no we out today looks like we going 2 brake off some vegas allstars off today if they show up  :0
> *


COME ON HOMIE U KNOW THOSE CLOWNS ARENT GOING TO SHOW :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2011, 10:21 AM~20080596
> *its sunday you no we out today looks like we going 2 brake off some vegas allstars off today if they show up  :0
> *


Bever boy said he was coming talked to him last night. But the I maybe scared him away I told him I got a clean bigbody n was ready to break him off


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95+Mar 13 2011, 11:21 AM~20080962-->
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON HOMIE U KNOW THOSE CLOWNS ARENT GOING TO SHOW  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C.E.O of [email protected] 13 2011, 02:46 PM~20082030
> *Bever boy said he was coming talked to him last night. But the I maybe scared him away I told him I got a clean bigbody n was ready to break him off
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20082638
> *JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE ITS GOIN DOWN LIKE A TEENAGE GIRLS DRESS ON PROM NIGHT :0 :0 :0 

DAMN THAT VEGAS LINE UP IS LOOKING GOOD AND ALL OF THEM DRIVIN TO THE SHAW...NO TRAILORS FOR THEM VEGAS BOYS


----------



## TRU*SA*67

WES UP D U ROLLIN


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 13 2011, 05:37 PM~20082824
> *LOOKS LIKE ITS GOIN DOWN LIKE A TEENAGE GIRLS DRESS ON PROM NIGHT :0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN THAT VEGAS LINE UP IS LOOKING GOOD AND ALL OF THEM DRIVIN TO THE SHAW...NO TRAILORS FOR THEM VEGAS BOYS
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 04:01 PM~20082638
> *JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RITE CALIRIDERS UP IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20082824
> *LOOKS LIKE ITS GOIN DOWN LIKE A TEENAGE GIRLS DRESS ON PROM NIGHT :0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN THAT VEGAS LINE UP IS LOOKING GOOD AND ALL OF THEM DRIVIN TO THE SHAW...NO TRAILORS FOR THEM VEGAS BOYS
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE AINT SCAERD TO DRIVE hno: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Mar 13 2011, 05:52 PM~20082920
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE AINT SCAERD TO DRIVE hno:  :twak:
> *


I KNOW THAT'S WHAT I WAS SAYIN FOOL!!!! :twak:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20082638
> *JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20082638
> *JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 13 2011, 05:40 PM~20082837
> *WES UP D U ROLLIN
> *


Yea I'm out here on imperial and western


----------



## tru2thagame

Pics?


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 13 2011, 07:31 PM~20084274
> *Pics?
> *


x2


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 13 2011, 08:31 PM~20084274
> *Pics?
> *


I don't have any the bowling alley packed so alot of us parked on western Chill'n


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 04:01 PM~20082638
> *JUST GOT HERE TO THE SHAW AND VEGAS IS HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 13 2011, 10:20 PM~20085727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 13 2011, 10:20 PM~20085727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real clean...
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ricndaregal

man what a good azz sunday to welcome the time change! !


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 13 2011, 10:39 PM~20085877
> *man what a good azz sunday to welcome the time change! !
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

GOOD PICS ROBLEDO!


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Mar 13 2011, 10:51 PM~20085960
> *GOOD PICS ROBLEDO!
> *


 :thumbsup: i'm trying homie.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## DREAM ON

JUST GOT HOME.....WHAT A GOOD SUNDAY AFTERNOON.......ANGELBOY FROM VEGAS CAME DOWN....HIS REGAL LOOKING GOOD AT CRENSHAW!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 13 2011, 11:39 PM~20085871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 14 2011, 12:14 AM~20086069
> *JUST GOT HOME.....WHAT A GOOD SUNDAY AFTERNOON.......ANGELBOY FROM VEGAS CAME DOWN....HIS REGAL LOOKING GOOD AT CRENSHAW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so who got whoo :biggrin:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 14 2011, 12:14 AM~20086069
> *JUST GOT HOME.....WHAT A GOOD SUNDAY AFTERNOON.......ANGELBOY FROM VEGAS CAME DOWN....HIS REGAL LOOKING GOOD AT CRENSHAW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 13 2011, 11:42 PM~20085905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20086122
> *so who got whoo :biggrin:
> *


You know big John took it as usual. Beavers shits hot and working but stuck looks really good too. SD out there putting in work too.


----------



## Big nene 1

All I want to know is what is up with all this ALL STARTS having extra pumps under the spare tires,in front of the core supports.....we don't have to be scrare to say your car is not what u say it is.................not hatting!just wondering..........GOOD TO SEE WE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN .......


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 10:35 AM~20087662
> *All I want to know is what is up with all this ALL STARTS having extra pumps under the spare tires,in front of the core supports.....we don't have to be scrare to say your car is not what u say it is.................not hatting!just wondering..........GOOD TO SEE WE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN .......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST2C

ph stamp saco motors. $90 or $85 at shows 818 471-5820


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

5 ON 1 TO BEAT NENE, YET ONE FAT BOY FROM SAN DIEGO SERVED Y'ALL?


----------



## TUKINSTANG

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 12:35 PM~20087662
> *All I want to know is what is up with all this ALL STARTS having extra pumps under the spare tires,in front of the core supports.....we don't have to be scrare to say your car is not what u say it is.................not hatting!just wondering..........GOOD TO SEE WE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN .......
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Mar 13 2011, 06:50 PM~20082904
> *THATS RITE CALIRIDERS UP IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:
> *


Big props on caliriders.........you guys brought some clean hoppers......


----------



## Big nene 1

And for the record!All you city to city chippers!I DID SERVE YOU GUYS EVEN WHEN I HAD THE TWO FIRST WEEKS OF BAD LUCK WITH MOTORS...LOOK AT BIG FISH VIDEO AND YOU'LL SEE........


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:06 AM~20087915
> *And for the record!All you city to city chippers!I DID SERVE YOU GUYS EVEN WHEN I HAD THE TWO FIRST WEEKS OF BAD LUCK WITH MOTORS...LOOK AT BIG FISH VIDEO AND YOU'LL SEE........
> *


Like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 14 2011, 09:52 AM~20087819
> *5 ON 1 TO BEAT NENE, YET ONE FAT BOY FROM SAN DIEGO SERVED Y'ALL?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: here we go so i guess he got big john car and the allstar regal from vegas right :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 10:03 AM~20087892
> *Big props on caliriders.........you guys brought some clean hoppers......
> *


why the dream team was not out their you no some of the caliriders are all stars that red ls was their 4 you :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 09:35 AM~20087662
> *All I want to know is what is up with all this ALL STARTS having extra pumps under the spare tires,in front of the core supports.....we don't have to be scrare to say your car is not what u say it is.................not hatting!just wondering..........GOOD TO SEE WE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN .......
> *


so go get 1 not just that if you have money we will show you why we do that fuck it next time we see you you can see 4 free just like i did last time :0 my ls dont have 1 do you want 2 see it this sunday :0


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 12:22 PM~20088017
> *why the dream team was not out their you no some of the caliriders are all stars that red ls was their 4 you  :0
> *


Maybe cuz you guys didn't say anything.....and my back hose broke from the fittin yesterday....I'm glad you guuys are coming out more often...let's keep doing this and we should have a good summer.................and if we would of came out......we would of shut it down last night....we can't win all the time


----------



## Big nene 1

[At Vquote=dena4life-D,Mar 14 2011, 12:26 PM~20088043]
so go get 1 not just that if you have money we will show you why we do that fuck it next time we see you you can see 4 free just like i did last time :0 my ls dont have 1 do you want 2 see it this sunday :0
[/quote]
But come on,how much weight are you guys shuving in thoes trunks that you guys can't fit the pumps in the trunk?


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 AM~20087892
> *Big props on caliriders.........you guys brought some clean hoppers......
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 10:27 AM~20088050
> *Maybe cuz you guys didn't say anything.....and my back hose broke from the fittin yesterday....I'm glad you guuys are coming out more often...let's keep doing this and we should have a good summer.................and if we would of came out......we would of shut it down last night....we can't win all the time
> *


me and spike are going 2 vegas this saturday are you in


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 10:35 AM~20087662
> *All I want to know is what is up with all this ALL STARTS having extra pumps under the spare tires,in front of the core supports.....we don't have to be scrare to say your car is not what u say it is.................not hatting!just wondering..........GOOD TO SEE WE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN .......
> *


ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHY DID YOU CHEESE UP ON THAT RED LUXURY SPORT??? YOU MY BOY NENE IT WAS FOR THE COMMUNITY


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:27 AM~20088050
> *Maybe cuz you guys didn't say anything.....and my back hose broke from the fittin yesterday....I'm glad you guuys are coming out more often...let's keep doing this and we should have a good summer.................and if we would of came out......we would of shut it down last night....we can't win all the time
> *


sTOP LYING NENE we got you cheesing up on video!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1

Lets do it!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20088169
> *me and spike are going 2 vegas this saturday are you in
> *


*AND WHERE WAS SPIKE AT?????????????? FATASS SAID HE WAS ON CRENSHAW EVERY SUNDAY.... HE KNEW WE WAS COMING TO HIT HIM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 AM~20087892
> *Big props on caliriders.........you guys brought some clean hoppers......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *tHATS WHATS UP NENE!! THAT TC IS HOTT HOMEBOY*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:46 AM~20088207
> *sTOP LYING NENE we got you cheesing up on video!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yes you guys did 
:0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

CAN SD GET IN ON THIS?????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 11:56 AM~20088281
> *CAN SD GET IN ON THIS?????
> *


*BRING YOUR ASS TOO FUNBOY!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

pix are tight that blue regal is clean ass fuck props to all the hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:50 AM~20088246
> *AND WHERE WAS SPIKE AT?????????????? FATASS SAID HE WAS ON CRENSHAW EVERY SUNDAY.... HE KNEW WE WAS COMING TO HIT HIM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i cant say where he was at sunday im a allstar like you he is dream team he said this saturday he is going 2 get you and dan im going 2 brake off dan and that lv wagon :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 10:56 AM~20088281
> *CAN SD GET IN ON THIS?????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 11:57 AM~20088284
> *BRING YOUR ASS TOO FUNBOY!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU BRINGING YOUR CAR,,,,, HAHAHA YOUR NEW NAME IS ROADKILL HAHA


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 11:57 AM~20088289
> *i cant say where he was at sunday im a allstar like you he is dream team he said this saturday he is going 2 get you and dan im going 2 brake off dan and that lv wagon  :0
> *


*ONLY THING HES GONNA BRAKE IS HIS SHOES FROM HIS FAT ASS WALKING ON THEM!!*


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 11:58 AM~20088295
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 11:59 AM~20088302
> *YOU BRINGING YOUR CAR,,,,,     HAHAHA        YOUR NEW NAME IS ROADKILL       HAHA
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *NO YOUR BRINGING MY CAR!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 11:00 AM~20088309
> *ONLY THING HES GONNA BRAKE IS HIS SHOES FROM HIS FAT ASS WALKING ON THEM!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 12:01 PM~20088318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  NO YOUR BRINGING MY CAR!!!
> *


YOU BETTER HURRY,,,


----------



## 2ndchance

TTT TO ALL THE CHIPPERS


----------



## dena4life-D

I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL VIDEOS WILL BE UP AT 8:00 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 14 2011, 12:07 PM~20088385
> * TTT TO ALL THE CHIPPERS
> *


CHIPPERS R PEOPLE TOO ,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 12:46 PM~20088207
> *sTOP LYING NENE we got you cheesing up on video!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


If you say so....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 14 2011, 11:07 AM~20088385
> * TTT TO ALL THE CHIPPERS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 12:10 PM~20088402
> *I JUST GOT A PHONE  CALL  VIDEOS  WILL BE  UP AT 8:00  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 13 2011, 11:20 PM~20085727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch looks hard


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 01:11 PM~20088408
> *CHIPPERS R PEOPLE TOO  ,,,,,,,      :biggrin:
> *


YES WE ARE :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 01:11 PM~20088419
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WATTUP D :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 14 2011, 11:18 AM~20088468
> *WATTUP D  :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT 2 GO 2 THE SHOP :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 14 2011, 11:18 AM~20088468
> *WATTUP D  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:50 AM~20088246
> *AND WHERE WAS SPIKE AT?????????????? FATASS SAID HE WAS ON CRENSHAW EVERY SUNDAY.... HE KNEW WE WAS COMING TO HIT HIM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HE WAS RUNNIN AROUND . :run: WAITIN FOR YOU GUYS TO BRAKE DOWN


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 11:56 AM~20088281
> *CAN SD GET IN ON THIS?????
> *


yes sir


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2011, 01:18 PM~20088797
> *yes  sir
> *


See u sunday


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 01:23 PM~20088826
> *See u sunday
> *


sounds good,,bring out the 4


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2011, 01:25 PM~20088843
> *
> sounds good,,bring out the 4
> *


I HOPE NOT FOR THE ELCO


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2011, 01:25 PM~20088843
> *
> sounds good,,bring out the 4
> *


I HOPE NOT FOR THE ELCO


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 01:30 PM~20088881
> *I HOPE NOT FOR THE ELCO
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2011, 01:25 PM~20088843
> *
> sounds good,,bring out the 4
> *


BRING UR RULER,,,,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 12:11 PM~20088408
> *CHIPPERS R PEOPLE TOO  ,,,,,,,      :biggrin:
> *


look like it went down this past sunday.. i miss'd all the action but ill get to see a re-play this week'n in vegas..


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 12:43 PM~20088622
> *ABOUT 2 GO 2 THE SHOP  :0
> *


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 14 2011, 12:00 PM~20088309
> *ONLY THING HES GONNA BRAKE IS HIS SHOES FROM HIS FAT ASS WALKING ON THEM!!
> *


 :0


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 AM~20087892
> *Big props on caliriders.........you guys brought some clean hoppers......
> *


Wud up beaver......... I see u homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Mar 14 2011, 03:48 PM~20089886
> *Wud up beaver......... I see u homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HIS NEW NAME IS ROAD KILL


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 03:57 PM~20089989
> *HIS NEW NAME IS ROAD KILL
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 14 2011, 09:52 AM~20087819
> *5 ON 1 TO BEAT NENE, YET ONE FAT BOY FROM SAN DIEGO SERVED Y'ALL?
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 02:57 PM~20089989
> *HIS NEW NAME IS ROAD KILL
> *


FUK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!CUZ WHEN HE GOES ON THE KILLZ THE COMPETITION :machinegun:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 14 2011, 11:40 AM~20088161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sick pic bro!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 14 2011, 12:57 PM~20088289-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant say where he was at sunday im a allstar like you he is dream team he said this saturday he is going 2 get you and dan im going 2 brake off dan and that lv wagon  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: imma have to go camping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:00 PM~20088313
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup g
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:01 PM~20088318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  NO YOUR BRINGING MY CAR!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you fools putt it down...You guys lookin good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big nene 1_@Mar 14 2011, 01:11 PM~20088412
> *If you say so....
> *


Sup Big NeNe


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Mar 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20090304
> *FUK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!CUZ WHEN HE GOES ON THE KILLZ THE COMPETITION :machinegun:
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## THE CRITIC

A NO ONE CAN FIND SPIKE :dunno: SUPPOSEDLY HE S ON HIS WAY TO VEGAS,BUT I THINK HE S STILL RUNNIN AROUND :run: :run: LIKE A CHIKEN WITH HIS HEAD CUT OFF


----------



## dena4life-D

MIKE WTF FAT ASS WHERE IS THE FUCKING VIDEO :0


----------



## dena4life-D

YASTUVO WHAT THE FUCK MAN YOU AND MIKE AT RED LOBSTER ITS PAST 8 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 11:32 PM~20093528
> *YASTUVO WHAT THE FUCK MAN YOU AND MIKE AT RED LOBSTER ITS PAST 8  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20093528
> *YASTUVO WHAT THE FUCK MAN YOU AND MIKE AT RED LOBSTER ITS PAST 8  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It will be up in a few minutes


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093722
> *It will be up in a few minutes
> *


WE WAITING HOMIE SOBRES


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093722
> *It will be up in a few minutes
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: What up Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 14 2011, 09:51 PM~20093722
> *It will be up in a few minutes
> *


WHAT THE LEMON CAKE OR THE VIDEO :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Yastuvo

Sunday Hops II


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20093800
> *WHAT THE LEMON CAKE OR THE VIDEO  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHUT UP FOO


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20093821
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHUT UP FOO
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


great video compa i see u going TTMFT.... YASTUVO...


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## I SPY ON U

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD+Mar 14 2011, 09:58 PM~20093789-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE WAITING HOMIE SOBRES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup foolio
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:58 PM~20093790
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  What up Big Homie  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup perro u guys didnt leave til the pisto was all gone yesterday que no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20093800
> *WHAT THE LEMON CAKE OR THE VIDEO  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemon cake
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


dam yastuvo u got this shit craccin


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: I NEED THAT STICKER YASTUVO!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *



RIGHT ON JOSER....VIDEO LOOKS SICK!!! :h5: THANK'S FOR ADDING MY PICS


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *



GOOD SHIT..DOG.. EVERY ONE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE.....SEE YOU GUYZ SOON....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


SOME GOOD FOOTAGE HOMIE


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


THAT VIDEO IS THE BIZZNESS!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 *bad ass video YASTUVO* :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

BIG AL YOUR GONNA GET SERVED!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 07:01 AM~20095659
> *BIG AL YOUR GONNA GET SERVED!!!
> *


big al :0 what car is big al talking about :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:59 AM~20096398
> *big al  :0  what car is big al talking about  :0
> *


?? BIG AL WHAT CAR R YOU TALKING ABOUT,,,,,,


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 14 2011, 01:28 PM~20088862
> *I HOPE NOT FOR THE ELCO
> *


yea da elco


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Mar 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20090227-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad ass pix big dogg!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


This video is sick homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20096485
> *
> yea  da  elco
> *


ITS A WAIST OF TIME BUT HEY IF YOU WANNA SMASHED INFRONT OF EVERYONE THATS ON YOU,,,, SEE YOU SUNDAY SUCKA,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 10:50 AM~20096700
> *ITS A WAIST OF TIME BUT HEY IF YOU WANNA SMASHED INFRONT OF EVERYONE THATS ON YOU,,,, SEE YOU SUNDAY SUCKA,,,,
> *


 :0


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 10:52 AM~20096710
> *:0
> *


YOU A FOO...... :biggrin: ...LINCOLNS WAITING


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 11:57 AM~20096731
> *YOU A FOO...... :biggrin: ...LINCOLNS WAITING
> *


 :0 another GT hopper


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20096809
> *:0 another GT hopper
> *


JUST A LITTLE STREET CHIPPER


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 12:15 PM~20096835
> *JUST A LITTLE STREET CHIPPER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 15 2011, 12:17 PM~20096855
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 15 2011, 11:17 AM~20096855
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: but finished this chipper last night


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20096885
> *:biggrin: but finished this chipper last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 15 2011, 11:37 AM~20096969
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you member :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 15 2011, 11:37 AM~20096969
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST IT WASN'T HIDING BEHIND YOUR SHED FOO WITH A CAR COVER ON :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 12:41 PM~20096998
> *ATLEAST IT WASN'T HIDING BEHIND YOUR SHED FOO WITH A CAR COVER ON  :roflmao:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## DREAM ON

> Bad ass pix big dogg!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's :h5:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20093818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Hops II
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20096885
> *:biggrin: but finished this chipper last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GT ...up!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> Bad ass pix big dogg!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats up GEE!! That pix is hard as fuck!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 12:41 PM~20096998
> *ATLEAST IT WASN'T HIDING BEHIND YOUR SHED FOO WITH A CAR COVER ON  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 15 2011, 01:28 PM~20097284
> *Thats whats up GEE!! That pix is hard as fuck!!!
> *


Qvo Angelboy I don't see u down there :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 15 2011, 12:46 AM~20094190
> *RIGHT ON JOSER....VIDEO LOOKS SICK!!! :h5: THANK'S FOR ADDING MY PICS
> *


thanks Tony, also for sharing ur pics, Great Work as always :thumbsup: 

@Big John, i'm working on gettin stickers done homie, once im done i'll shoot 
you a couple down ur way.. :biggrin: 


Thanks Fellas once again for ur comments.. glad u guys liked the video..
Much Props to ALL you guys out there PUTTIN IT DOWN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20097299
> *Qvo Angelboy I don't see u down there  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


HES IN HERE
4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DREAM ON TIGHT ASS PIX HOMIE KEEP IT GOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 01:46 PM~20097840
> *DREAM ON TIGHT ASS PIX HOMIE KEEP IT GOING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DIPN714

<span style='color:red'>


> _Originally posted by prime-time-85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:26 PM~19714984
> *sgcKaH1irvI&feature
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

A AL DID YOU USE THEM FENDERS


----------



## DIPN714

which ones


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THA ONES I DROP OFF AT KOOLAID DID YOU USE THEM


----------



## DIPN714

yea bent those up


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SO WHAT HAPPEN TO MY BREAD YOU NEVER CALLED BIG DOG


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 15 2011, 07:53 PM~20100804
> *only way u win is that u ask big john for a pass :0
> 
> *


YEAH SURE TOOK U LONG ENOUGH TO COME UP WITH THAT,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 15 2011, 08:04 PM~20100953
> *which ones
> *


YOU A CLOWN ,,,,,,,,, YOU NEED TO PAY UP SUCKA AND BRING MY RIME BACK,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

JOHN AND D ,,,,,,,,,,,,, WHAT DID I ASK YOU FOR?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

ima brake you off chaio again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wat up fam


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THIS DUDE NEVER GOT AT ME AND I LOST MY PHONE WIT THE NUMBER AL GET AT ME :angry:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20101353
> *ima brake you off chaio again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wat up fam
> *


SHIT DOGG JUST HERE HAVING A DINNER WHATCHEN SOME TV,,, WHAT UP WITH U,


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 08:44 PM~20101425
> *SHIT DOGG JUST HERE HAVING A DINNER WHATCHEN SOME TV,,,      WHAT UP WITH U,
> *


you know me laughing at u pick on big al


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20101352
> *JOHN AND D  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,    WHAT DID I ASK YOU FOR??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A PASS TOO PUT THE SMASH DOWN ON BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 08:54 PM~20101518
> *A PASS TOO PUT THE SMASH DOWN ON BIG AL :biggrin:
> *


JUST LIKE AL PASSEN THE SWITCH TO EVERYONE TOO


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 08:57 PM~20101554
> *JUST LIKE AL PASSEN THE SWITCH TO EVERYONE  TOO
> *


HE'S A REAL HOPPER FOO....HOPS CARS, SHOPS...... :0 :roflmao: RAN OUT OF SPACE FOR STICKERS......SO HE GOT A NEW BODY :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20101580
> *HE'S A REAL HOPPER FOO....HOPS CARS, SHOPS...... :0  :roflmao: RAN OUT OF SPACE FOR STICKERS......SO HE GOT A NEW BODY  :biggrin:
> *


SO IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THE SEEN THE NEW BODY,, HAHA AL TAKE YO ASS BACK TO KOOL AID,,,,,,,,OR REDS!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

SUP FAM WHATS GOOD


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:10 PM~20101700
> *SUP FAM WHATS GOOD
> *


Chillen chillen what up dogg


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:10 PM~20101700
> *SUP FAM WHATS GOOD
> *


JUST HERE TALKING SHIT G....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 09:11 PM~20101713
> *Chillen chillen what up dogg
> *


KEEPING UP WITH THE FAM DOING A QUICK DRIVE BY LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

WHAT'S UP ANGIE....I SEE YOU DOWN THERE..... :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:12 PM~20101731
> *JUST HERE TALKING SHIT G....
> *


THATS KOO HOPP GAME GETTING LIVE


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 08:17 PM~20101786
> *WHAT'S UP ANGIE....I SEE YOU DOWN THERE..... :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: SHiT CHiLLN SEE'N WHTS G0iN 0N!!!…C U HAVE A H0PPER!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20101793
> *THATS KOO HOPP GAME GETTING LIVE
> *


Oh yeah! About time,,,,,


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Mar 15 2011, 09:19 PM~20101802
> *:biggrin: SHiT CHiLLN SEE'N WHTS G0iN 0N!!!…C U HAVE A H0PPER!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: SUP FAM


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20101793
> *THATS KOO HOPP GAME GETTING LIVE
> *


IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER... :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:21 PM~20101812
> *:wave:  :wave: SUP FAM
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Mar 15 2011, 09:19 PM~20101802
> *:biggrin: SHiT CHiLLN SEE'N WHTS G0iN 0N!!!…C U HAVE A H0PPER!!
> *


IT'S IN THE WORKS......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 09:21 PM~20101811
> *Oh yeah!  About time,,,,,
> *


ANYTHING GOING DOWN IN SD ANYTIME SOON


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 08:22 PM~20101826
> *IT'S IN THE WORKS......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:21 PM~20101814
> *IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER... :biggrin:
> *


HOPE ALL THE CARS STAY WORKIN TILL THEN SEEMS LIKE EVERY WEEK ITS GOING DOWN NOW :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:22 PM~20101831
> *ANYTHING GOING DOWN IN SD ANYTIME SOON
> *


CHUCH LET'S GO TOO T.J. FOO...


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:23 PM~20101840
> *HOPE ALL THE CARS STAY WORKIN TILL THEN SEEMS LIKE EVERY WEEK ITS GOING DOWN NOW :biggrin:
> *


IF THEY BREAK THEN WE CAN BUST OUT THAT ORANGE 61 RAG U GOT HIDING :0 :biggrin:  AND BUST THEY ASS TOPLESS....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 07:37 PM~20101352
> *JOHN AND D  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,    WHAT DID I ASK YOU FOR??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


a pass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no on the real nothing but big al is not going 2 do nothing till we get our you no :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20101857
> *CHUCH LET'S GO TOO T.J. FOO...
> *


ME AND TJ DONT GET ALONG FOO IM KOO :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:28 PM~20101893
> *a pass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no on the real nothing but big al is not going 2 do nothing till we get our you no  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:27 PM~20101880
> *IF THEY BREAK THEN WE CAN BUST OUT THAT ORANGE 61 RAG U GOT HIDING :0  :biggrin:   AND BUST THEY ASS TOPLESS....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: IM NOT THAT CRAZY FOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WOULD BE NICE 2 SEE IT DONE JUST NOT WITH MINES :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 07:57 PM~20101554
> *JUST LIKE AL PASSEN THE SWITCH TO EVERYONE  TOO
> *


 :0


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:29 PM~20101909
> *ME AND TJ DONT GET ALONG FOO IM KOO :biggrin:
> *


WE GOTTA GO GET A TON OF THERE CANDY AND MELT THE MOFO IT'S GOT LEAD...... :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20101940
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:32 PM~20101946
> *WE GOTTA GO GET A TON OF THERE CANDY AND MELT THE MOFO IT'S GOT LEAD...... :0
> *


WTF :0


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20101922
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: IM NOT THAT CRAZY FOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WOULD BE NICE 2 SEE IT DONE JUST NOT WITH MINES  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MY 63......LET'S HOPE THEY DONT BREAK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:34 PM~20101967
> *:0  :0  :0  MY 63......LET'S HOPE THEY DONT BREAK THEN :biggrin:
> *


YOUR MOTOR WAY 2 HEAVY FOO SHIT GOING 2 FLY OUT 3RD LICK :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:28 PM~20101893
> *a pass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no on the real nothing but big al is not going 2 do nothing till we get our you no  :0
> *


WHAT'S UP D......YA'LL MAKE IT WITH THAT TIRE SUNDAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:35 PM~20101980
> *WHAT'S UP D......YA'LL MAKE IT WITH THAT TIRE SUNDAY
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:35 PM~20101972
> *YOUR MOTOR WAY 2 HEAVY FOO SHIT GOING 2 FLY OUT 3RD LICK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: AS LONG AS WE LOOK GOOD DOING IT FUCK IT....GT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO....  JUST MAKE SURE YOU PICK UP THE SUPERCHARGER FUCK THE BLOCK.... :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:38 PM~20102015
> *:biggrin: AS LONG AS WE LOOK GOOD DOING IT FUCK IT....GT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO....  JUST MAKE SURE YOU PICK UP THE SUPERCHARGER FUCK THE BLOCK.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:40 PM~20102039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CHAIO WHAT THE FUCK YOU CHOCKING ON DINNER SAY SOMETHING FUCKER.


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:28 PM~20101893
> *a pass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no on the real nothing but big al is not going 2 do nothing till we get our you no  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 08:35 PM~20101980
> *WHAT'S UP D......YA'LL MAKE IT WITH THAT TIRE SUNDAY
> *


yes we did and i dont no what was up because its still up i told you some 1 let that shit out :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:41 PM~20102053
> *CHAIO WHAT THE FUCK YOU CHOCKING ON DINNER SAY SOMETHING FUCKER.
> *


AT THE MOVIES GEE,,,,,, GETTING THE EVIL EYE HAHA,,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:41 PM~20102053
> *CHAIO WHAT THE FUCK YOU CHOCKING ON DINNER SAY SOMETHING FUCKER.
> *


AT THE MOVIES GEE,,,,,, GETTING THE EVIL EYE HAHA,,,,,


----------



## GT~PLATING

WHAT'S CRACKING BIGJOHN.....EL MATON PUT'N WORK ON SUNDAY


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 15 2011, 09:45 PM~20102087
> *yes we did and i dont no what was up because its still up i told you some 1 let that shit out  :0
> *


I DONT KNOW D CHICKEN LITTLE WASN'T THERE G.... :roflmao: THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT .......


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 15 2011, 07:53 PM~20100804
> *only way u win is that u ask big john for a pass :0
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THIS CHAIO NEVER ASKED ME FOR A PASS!!!! :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:52 PM~20102148
> *WHAT'S CRACKING BIGJOHN.....EL MATON PUT'N WORK ON SUNDAY
> *


SHIT KICKEN BACK HOMIE!!!! HOW U DOING G?YES IT WAS JUST LIKE IT DOES EVERYTIME I BRING EL MATON OUT!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:57 PM~20102207
> *I DONT KNOW D CHICKEN LITTLE WASN'T THERE G.... :roflmao: THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT .......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 15 2011, 10:03 PM~20102263
> *SHIT KICKEN BACK HOMIE!!!! HOW U DOING G?YES IT WAS JUST LIKE IT DOES EVERYTIME I BRING EL MATON OUT!!!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT G THAT MOTHAFUCKER KILL'N EM AND NOT ONLY IN THE MOVIES... :biggrin: .....SINGLE NOT STUCK .....KILL'N THEM DOUBLES EVERY SUNDAY...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 08:57 PM~20102207
> *I DONT KNOW D CHICKEN LITTLE WASN'T THERE G.... :roflmao: THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT .......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ok well steven was over their :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 15 2011, 07:53 PM~20100804
> *only way u win is that u ask big john for a pass :0
> 
> *



*MY HOMIE NEVER ASK NOONE FOR ANY PASSES IN THIS HOPPIN GAME. :nono:
WHY IN THE HELL WOULD HE NEED A PASS WHEN HE BROUGHT BOTH BELTS BACK TO SUNNY SAN DIEGO. :h5:

AIN'T CHAIO THE REASON WHY U WON THE BELT IN 2010 AND A BUNCH OF OTHER 1ST PLACE PRIZES? :run:

COME ON NOW U KNOW LIKE I KNOW CHAIO IS THE TRUTH!!! :yes: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*I HEARD THEM GAME OVER BOYS FROM S.D CAME AND DID THE DAAMN THANG IN THAT WAGON..












THERE IS NOT A SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE ROCKIN UP AND HITTIN THE BUMPER HARD AS THIS BITCH.




*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 10:59 PM~20103269
> *I HEARD THEM GAME OVER BOYS FROM S.D CAME AND DID THE DAAMN THANG IN THAT WAGON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NOT A SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE ROCKIN UP AND HITTIN THE BUMPER HARD AS THIS BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so i guess its fuck the " its first 1 on the bumper :0 the sd wagon was working but a single doing 80" is kool down here my friend but i see you guys go crazy over that i can say he gets their before some of those 2 pump cars but not no how high cars :0 i have a single caprice that drives and does over 80" if you guys want 2 try that with that wagon and my shit is clean and gas hop let me no so i can stop all this bull shit i will be in lv saturday and sunday with my cut dog so let me no what you guys want 2 do


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 15 2011, 08:49 PM~20102132
> *AT THE MOVIES GEE,,,,,,    GETTING THE EVIL EYE  HAHA,,,,,
> *


sd must not no what 2 be going crazy over your single does 100" and i did not see no 1 from sd saying shit now a 80" wagon is working good and the hole sd is going crazy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you should look in 2 this and see why


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 10:59 PM~20103269
> *I HEARD THEM GAME OVER BOYS FROM S.D CAME AND DID THE DAAMN THANG IN THAT WAGON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NOT A SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE ROCKIN UP AND HITTIN THE BUMPER HARD AS THIS BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mr fa sho ridaz where was you at ? and next time sd is out in la are you going 2 bring a single out here so we can see what a single is post 2 look like and do or if la goes out 2 sd can you show la please :0


----------



## MUMBLES84




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Mar 16 2011, 05:37 AM~20104228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 11:24 PM~20102976
> *MY HOMIE NEVER ASK NOONE FOR ANY PASSES IN THIS HOPPIN GAME. :nono:
> WHY IN THE HELL WOULD HE NEED A PASS WHEN HE BROUGHT BOTH BELTS BACK TO SUNNY SAN DIEGO. :h5:
> 
> AIN'T CHAIO THE REASON WHY U WON THE BELT IN 2010 AND A BUNCH OF OTHER 1ST PLACE PRIZES? :run:
> 
> COME ON NOW U KNOW LIKE I KNOW CHAIO IS THE TRUTH!!! :yes:
> *


SHOW U RIGHT PIMP JUICE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 12:43 AM~20103528
> *so i guess its fuck the " its first 1 on the bumper  :0  the sd wagon was working but a single doing 80" is  kool  down here my friend but i see you guys go crazy over that  i can say he gets their before some of those 2 pump cars but not no how high cars  :0 i have a single caprice that drives and does over 80" if you guys want 2 try that with that wagon and my shit is clean and gas hop let me no so i can stop all this bull shit i will be in lv saturday and sunday with my cut dog  so let me no  what you guys want 2 do
> *


*
SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BRA BRA... GO HEAD AND DO UR LV THANG AND HOLLA SOON AS U GET BACK AND WE WILL WORK WAT EVER FOATER UR GONNA BRING!!

AND WHAT DO U MEAN FIRST TO THE BUMPER? THAT WAGON WAS JUMPING SAME OR NOT HIGHER THAN ANY CAR IT JUMPED WITH. VIDEO'S DON'T LIE. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 12:51 AM~20103564
> *sd must not no what 2 be going crazy over your single does 100" and i did not see no 1 from sd saying shit now a 80" wagon is working good and the hole sd is going crazy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you should look in 2 this and see why
> *


*WE GO STUPID AND :worship: MY PATNAS 100 INCH G-BODY!!

BUT WE GO DUMP AND STUPID FOR ANY S.D RIDA THAT GOES IN WAR MODE AND LET HIS SHIT BUMPER CHECK AND SWANG ON ANY AND EVERYBODY THAT AIN'T FROM THE GAME OVER MOVEMENT!! :naughty:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*



Originally posted by dena4life-D@Mar 16 2011, 12:56 AM~20103592
mr fa sho ridaz where was you at ? and next time sd is out in la are you going 2 bring a single out here so we can see what a single is post 2 look like and do or if la goes out 2 sd can you show la please  :0


Click to expand...


COME ON NOW I BEEN GIVING L.A AND THE LOWRIDER WORD ALL TYPES OF INCHES AND BUMPERS TO LOOK AT. BUT IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE.
OH YEA I BEEN MIA BECAUSE I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THESE BAD ASS KIDS OF MINE. THESE LIL ****** IS STARTING TO GET HAIR ON THERE BALLS NOW THEY THINK THERE TUFF!! :yes:*


































































TAKE A LOOK AND SEE WHY THEY DIDNT WANNA HOP THE DEATH WAGON!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 14 2011, 10:10 AM~20087462
> *You know big John took it as usual. Beavers shits hot and working but stuck looks really good too. SD out there putting in work too.
> *


YA but no hopper BIG JOHN ever built in them inches could ever do this!!!!That why Chaio calls me road kill cuz we on the road killing it


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:45 AM~20106234
> *YA but no hopper BIG JOHN ever built in them inches could ever do this!!!!That why Chaio calls me road kill cuz we on the road killing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 AM~20106234
> *YA but no hopper BIG JOHN ever built in them inches could ever do this!!!!That why Chaio calls me road kill cuz we on the road killing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP ANGELBOY............... :h5:


----------



## mister x




----------



## DIPN714

rest in peace bro


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 16 2011, 03:37 PM~20107048
> *rest in peace bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 12:45 PM~20106234
> *YA but no hopper BIG JOHN ever built in them inches could ever do this!!!!That why Chaio calls me road kill cuz we on the road killing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job homies...now that's what I'm talking about...heavy and drivable.....when will we ever see Darel and John ever drive a hopper on the road???


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 05:49 PM~20108085
> *Good job homies...now that's what I'm talking about...heavy and drivable.....when will we ever see Darel and John ever drive a hopper on the road???
> *


DAAMN U MEAN TO TELL ME HOW HIGH DON'T DRIVE THERE 85 PLUS INCH CARS?
TELL ME UR JOKEING?


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 16 2011, 06:55 PM~20108126
> *DAAMN U MEAN TO TELL ME HOW HIGH DON'T DRIVE THERE 85 PLUS INCH CARS?
> TELL ME UR JOKEING?
> *


They can't even lay them,so what makes u think they drive them?


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20101580
> *HE'S A REAL HOPPER FOO....HOPS CARS, SHOPS...... :0  :roflmao: RAN OUT OF SPACE FOR STICKERS......SO HE GOT A NEW BODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 05:59 PM~20108166
> *They can't even lay them,so what makes u think they drive them?
> *


:no: :no: i here a wave coming hold on to your lincdog perrito.. they coming  driven


----------



## big fish

Thats riight Big Fish got All the Footage vol 54


----------



## BIGJOE619

sup alex


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 16 2011, 08:30 PM~20109562
> *sup alex
> *


chilling big homie....hit me up tomorrow....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BEAVER BOY FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER U LEARNED FROM ME HOMIE SO U WOULDENT BE DOING WHAT UR DOING NOW IF IT WASNT FOR ME!!!!AND FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!AND U NENE IM NOT EVEN GOING TO WASTE MY TIME ON YOU HOMIE!!!!HOPEFULLY U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20110051
> *BEAVER BOY FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER U LEARNED FROM ME HOMIE SO U WOULDENT BE DOING WHAT UR DOING NOW IF IT WASNT FOR ME!!!!AND FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!AND U NENE IM NOT EVEN GOING TO WASTE MY TIME ON YOU HOMIE!!!!HOPEFULLY U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 04:49 PM~20108085
> *Good job homies...now that's what I'm talking about...heavy and drivable.....when will we ever see Darel and John ever drive a hopper on the road???
> *


hello that car was build at how high same lock up just the tires back and more pumps and if you look at a big fish jack ass my lil bro called you out with it and i hop spike with that car when it was a single and we stayed busting ass on the shaw with that regal thats why they bought it so stop with the bull shit man you looking like a hatter :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:45 AM~20106234
> *YA but no hopper BIG JOHN ever built in them inches could ever do this!!!!That why Chaio calls me road kill cuz we on the road killing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAVER B0Y C0ME 0N H0MIE B TRUTHFUL WE BUILT THT CAR AT H0W HIGH 4 CHIPS BR0THER ALL U DID 2 IT WAS CLEAN IT UP SAME INTERI0R SAME CHR0ME & THTS IT U WNT 2 TAKE CREDIT 4 SUMTHN U DIDNT BUILT :0 :0 ""I WANT 2 C U BUILD SUMTHN FRM GR0UND UP""!!….0H YEA,, U CANT!!:0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 16 2011, 10:23 AM~20106072
> *
> COME ON NOW I BEEN GIVING L.A AND THE LOWRIDER WORD ALL TYPES OF INCHES AND BUMPERS TO LOOK AT.  BUT IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE.
> OH YEA I BEEN MIA BECAUSE I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THESE BAD ASS KIDS OF MINE.  THESE LIL ****** IS STARTING TO GET HAIR ON THERE BALLS NOW THEY THINK THERE TUFF!!  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE A LOOK AND SEE WHY THEY DIDNT WANNA HOP THE DEATH WAGON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not 1 car you just posted up is clean or chromed out you should not be showing lay it low all the junks you have and when is the last time you hade a car out please tell me fun :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110051
> *BEAVER BOY FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER U LEARNED FROM ME HOMIE SO U WOULDENT BE DOING WHAT UR DOING NOW IF IT WASNT FOR ME!!!!AND FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!AND U NENE IM NOT EVEN GOING TO WASTE MY TIME ON YOU HOMIE!!!!HOPEFULLY U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

HEY NENE I GOT A LINCOLN....ITS PRETTY CLEAN TOO


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 16 2011, 04:55 PM~20108126
> *DAAMN U MEAN TO TELL ME HOW HIGH DON'T DRIVE THERE 85 PLUS INCH CARS?
> TELL ME UR JOKEING?
> *


so you mean 2 tell me that car we build 4 straight game the orange town car that you bought dont drive or lay down :thumbsdown: and what are you fucking talking about you did 95" with a malibu 3 yrs ago we did 106" long time ago and you junked the car after that not 1 of your cars have a frame just like that trash ass spray can red and black town car man i see you just want 2 talk :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 PM~20110413
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> HEY NENE I GOT A LINCOLN....ITS PRETTY CLEAN TOO
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 08:45 PM~20110413
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> HEY NENE I GOT A LINCOLN....ITS PRETTY CLEAN TOO
> *


dont do it he going 2 call ron on you my boy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:39 PM~20110361
> *hello that car was build at how high same lock up just the tires back and more pumps and if you look at a big fish jack ass my lil bro called you out with it and i hop spike with that car when it was a single and we stayed busting ass on the shaw with that regal thats why they bought it so stop with the bull shit man you looking like a hatter  :0
> *


CHIPPER NO YOU JUST DIDN'T .............OH I GUESS U DID :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20110475
> *dont do it he going 2 call ron on you my boy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDD.............LOL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 28 2011, 12:11 AM~19978093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck is this no trailer on the shaw doing what it do watch the new big fish and you will see it pull up with every 1 on the shaw see ne ne you looking like a hatter or are you ? and you saw me drive in the home depo and i gas hoped on western in front of the police man you a real clown now its on every time i see you 4 saying some shit like tha :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 16 2011, 08:52 PM~20110485
> *CHIPPER NO YOU JUST DIDN'T .............OH I GUESS U DID  :biggrin:
> *


you no that the same day we finished that regal you broke me off with your car that day :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20110498
> *ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDD.............LOL
> *


so are you saying you want 2 hop him :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:02 PM~20110594
> *you no that the same day we finished that regal you broke me off with your car that day  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND I WAS ON THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:03 PM~20110600
> *so are you saying you want 2 hop him  :0
> *


UUMMM...I HAVE A TOWN CAR...HE HAS A TOWN CAR....MY SHIT IS CLEAN...HIS SHIT IS CLEAN....YA I THINK THATS WHAT IM SAYIN.....I WILL BE DOWN REAL SOON AND YOU KNOW ME D....I AINT NEVER BEEN SCARED OF THAT DRIVE ON THE 14 FROM YOUR HOUSE TO THE SHAW SO THERE SHOULD BE NO REASON I CANT GET A FADE!!! IM JUST SAYIN :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 09:08 PM~20110635
> *UUMMM...I HAVE A TOWN CAR...HE HAS A TOWN CAR....MY SHIT IS CLEAN...HIS SHIT IS CLEAN....YA I THINK THATS WHAT IM SAYIN.....I WILL BE DOWN REAL SOON AND YOU KNOW ME D....I AINT NEVER BEEN SCARED OF THAT DRIVE ON THE 14 FROM YOUR HOUSE TO THE SHAW SO THERE SHOULD BE NO REASON I CANT GET A FADE!!! IM JUST SAYIN :uh:
> *


on new years didint you drive down the 14 with dena4life-ted gold ls on the freeway in the snow ? :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:19 PM~20110741
> *on new years didint you drive down the 14 with dena4life-ted gold ls on the freeway in the snow ? :0
> *


YA THAT WAS ME........DIDNT WE HAVE THOSE BAD ASS KIDS OF YOUR IN THE BACK SEAT TOO..... :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110051
> *BEAVER BOY FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER U LEARNED FROM ME HOMIE SO U WOULDENT BE DOING WHAT UR DOING NOW IF IT WASNT FOR ME!!!!AND FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!AND U NENE IM NOT EVEN GOING TO WASTE MY TIME ON YOU HOMIE!!!!HOPEFULLY U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*I swear to god the only thing you ever taught me was how to junk my car!!! and thats it......* :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 09:39 PM~20110361
> *hello that car was build at how high same lock up just the tires back and more pumps and if you look at a big fish jack ass my lil bro called you out with it and i hop spike with that car when it was a single and we stayed busting ass on the shaw with that regal thats why they bought it so stop with the bull shit man you looking like a hatter  :0
> *


*MAn we redid that whole car everything frame off... all new suspencion...everything.... that car is a complete car now.... trunk, beat everything ... the homie did get it from you but its a whole new ar..... dummie!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20110794
> *YA THAT WAS ME........DIDNT WE HAVE THOSE BAD ASS KIDS OF YOUR IN THE BACK SEAT TOO..... :biggrin:
> *


and thats another car that drives that me and john did nene im starting 2 think diffrent about you my friend :0 and my kids will be at your house this friday when i get 2 lv 4 the hop saturday


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:29 PM~20110836
> *MAn we redid that whole car  everything frame off... all new suspencion...everything.... that car is a complete car now.... trunk, beat everything ... the homie did get it from you but its a whole new ar..... dummie!!!
> *


stop it same frame and same lock up should i post up pic please dont make me you are a allstar it started at your house so act like it :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20110385
> *BEAVER B0Y C0ME 0N H0MIE B TRUTHFUL WE BUILT THT CAR AT H0W HIGH 4 CHIPS BR0THER ALL U DID 2 IT WAS CLEAN IT UP SAME INTERI0R SAME CHR0ME & THTS IT U WNT 2 TAKE CREDIT 4 SUMTHN U DIDNT BUILT :0  :0 ""I WANT 2 C U BUILD SUMTHN FRM GR0UND UP""!!….0H YEA,, U CANT!!:0  :0  :0
> *


*You bafune!!! That car has a new mounts for the back..... You always tryin to take credit for shit you couldnt do!!!!and you gonna get what i do from the gound up!!!!*


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20110839
> *and thats another car that drives that me and john did nene im starting 2 think diffrent about you my friend  :0 and my kids will be at your house this friday when i get 2 lv 4 the hop saturday
> *


BRING THEM I GOT A TRICK FOR THEM...I WILL HAVE HOME COURT ADVANTAGE THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 PM~20110413
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> HEY NENE I GOT A LINCOLN....ITS PRETTY CLEAN TOO
> *


Bring it!I'm ready....and jonh yeah don't waste your time with me I m just a chipper.and I hope u can hurry up with the lincoln so I can break you off!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:34 PM~20110872
> *Bring it!I'm ready....and jonh yeah don't waste your time with me I m just a chipper.and I hope u can hurry up with the lincoln so I can break you off!
> *


KOOL....IM JUST A CHIPPER TOO SO IT SHOULD BE A GOOD HOP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 16 2011, 09:07 PM~20110630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND I WAS ON THE SWITCH  :biggrin:
> *


man its on now so i guess we have 2 do this at the shop with my cut dog :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20110872
> *Bring it!I'm ready....and jonh yeah don't waste your time with me I m just a chipper.and I hope u can hurry up with the lincoln so I can break you off!
> *


take your car 2 lv me and spike will be out their saturday drive your shit down 2 lv mr street car :0


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:37 PM~20110897
> *man its on now so i guess we have 2 do this at the shop with my cut dog  :0
> *


SEE YOU SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:03 PM~20110600
> *so are you saying you want 2 hop him  :0
> *


Yeah !he can take this fade....my single 10batteries u seen D my shit is verry light,working with power not lead against his double...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20110856
> *BRING THEM I GOT A TRICK FOR THEM...I WILL HAVE HOME COURT ADVANTAGE THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


lol i cant their probation dont let them go out of state :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20110566
> *what the fuck is this no trailer on the shaw doing what it do watch the new big fish and you will see it pull up with every 1 on the shaw see ne ne you looking like a hatter or are you ? and you saw me drive in the home depo and i gas hoped on western in front of the police man you a real clown now its on every time i see you 4 saying some shit like tha  :0
> *


*You fucking idoit when the fuck did i say chipper d?????????? I said john couldnt do it.....hahahahahahahahahahhaa i know you can i seen it!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:40 PM~20110912
> *take your car 2 lv me and spike will be out their saturday drive your shit down 2 lv mr street car  :0
> *


I'm going to LV also...trying to get a truck to pull my shit......three week of driving I already went. Throug fron tires


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20110929
> *Yeah !he can take this fade....my single 10batteries u seen D my shit is verry light,working with power not lead against his double...
> *


man here we go why do you guys allways look 4 something 2 make you lose just do it he might not work you did not here me say that when spike broke my ls off with his 2 pump regal and be like big john brake a 2 pump car off so you can look good because you look bad crying about this and that i guess thats why you from the dreamteam :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20110933
> *lol i cant their probation dont let them go out of state  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*A D why everytime i talk shit to John he calls you for back up??????????//// *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:47 PM~20110960
> *You fucking idoit when the fuck did i say chipper d?????????? I said john couldnt do it.....hahahahahahahahahahhaa i know you can i seen it!!!
> *


i did not see that my bad fuck it get him john :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20110385
> *BEAVER B0Y C0ME 0N H0MIE B TRUTHFUL WE BUILT THT CAR AT H0W HIGH 4 CHIPS BR0THER ALL U DID 2 IT WAS CLEAN IT UP SAME INTERI0R SAME CHR0ME & THTS IT U WNT 2 TAKE CREDIT 4 SUMTHN U DIDNT BUILT :0  :0 ""I WANT 2 C U BUILD SUMTHN FRM GR0UND UP""!!….0H YEA,, U CANT!!:0  :0  :0
> *


*Bring that caprice out here sat so we can breakk you off again!!!!!! Dont weinie up camel back!!!*


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:42 PM~20110929
> *Yeah !he can take this fade....my single 10batteries u seen D my shit is verry light,working with power not lead against his double...
> *


LOOK AT YOU NENE....LIGHT FOR WHO???MEMBER YOU MEMBER YOUR THE ONE WHO TOLD ME THE LA STREET RULES A LONG TIME AGO.... 2 20 FOOTERS AND IM WAY UNDER THAT....AND YOUR A SINGLE AND MINE IS DOUBLE.... SOUNDS LIKE YOUR GETTIN YOUR EXCUSES READY IN ADVANCE......THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSED IF YOU WANT TO GET DOWN ALL THAT SHIT SHOULDNT MATTER IT NOT LIKE MY SHIT IS A RADICAL....AND LEAD NOT ME BIG DOGG!!!! I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE YOU SEE I POP THE TRUNK EVERY CHANCE I GET :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:50 PM~20110990
> *A D why everytime i talk shit to John he calls you for back up??????????////
> *


its not that we be around each other all the time thats all :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:48 PM~20110977
> *man here we go why do you guys allways look 4 something 2 make you lose just do it he might not work you did not here me say that when spike broke my ls off with his 2 pump regal and be like big john brake a 2 pump car off so you can look good because you look bad crying about this and that i guess thats why you from the dreamteam  :0
> *


Never cry homie!


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20111009
> *its not that we be around each other all the time thats all  :cheesy:
> *


Do you remeber that old doll..My Buddy?that's them....lol.......


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:52 PM~20111009
> *its not that we be around each other all the time thats all  :cheesy:
> *


*What the fuck is up with your boy??? wanted to see who stronger.... well you know what come after that..... gotTA CALL YOU KNOW WHO!!!!!HAHHAHAHAAHAH*


----------



## gmorg

what it do all-stars :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 16 2011, 10:54 PM~20111025
> *what it do all-stars    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*wHAT UP MY BOY!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20111010
> *Never cry homie!
> *


thats all you do i guess you just dont no what crying is lets see im single your a doubble what do you call that ? :0 i would say crying if you ask me


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20111008
> *LOOK AT YOU NENE....LIGHT FOR WHO???MEMBER YOU MEMBER YOUR THE ONE WHO TOLD ME THE LA STREET RULES A LONG TIME AGO.... 2 20 FOOTERS AND IM WAY UNDER THAT....AND YOUR A SINGLE AND MINE IS DOUBLE.... SOUNDS LIKE YOUR GETTIN YOUR EXCUSES READY IN ADVANCE......THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSED IF YOU WANT TO GET DOWN ALL THAT SHIT SHOULDNT MATTER IT NOT LIKE MY SHIT IS A RADICAL....AND LEAD NOT ME BIG DOGG!!!!  I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE YOU SEE I POP THE TRUNK EVERY CHANCE I GET :biggrin:
> *


Same here.I stay with my trunk open..Darel seen it.he keep telling me I need to add about 1000 of lead....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:53 PM~20111018
> *Do you remeber that old doll..My Buddy?that's them....lol.......
> *


you right about that he is my boy 2 bad you dont have 1 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:57 PM~20111052
> *you right about that he is my boy 2 bad you dont have 1  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:56 PM~20111042
> *Same here.I stay with my trunk open..Darel seen it.he keep telling me I need to add about 1000 of lead....
> *


and i tell him the same :0 and its not 1000 its 2000 :0


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:57 PM~20111052
> *you right about that he is my boy 2 bad you dont have 1  :0
> *


Awww youuur going to make me cry.....how sweet......real ****!lol


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:54 PM~20111020
> *What the fuck is up with your boy??? wanted to see who stronger.... well you know what come after that..... gotTA CALL YOU KNOW WHO!!!!!HAHHAHAHAAHAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:59 PM~20111064
> *Awww youuur going to make me  cry.....how sweet......real ****!lol
> *


you just got that see you saturday the ls will be in vegas 2 now :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:56 PM~20111042
> *Same here.I stay with my trunk open..Darel seen it.he keep telling me I need to add about 1000 of lead....
> *


YA I SAW YOU GIVE A QUICK PEAK ON BIG FISH....THAT WAS LIKE GIVIN A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL KID A PEEK IN THE BACK DOOR OF A STRIP CLUB....I OPEN THE FRONT DOORS AND INVITE THEM IN FOR A DRINK AND A LAP DANCE....LOL...IT WILL BE GOOD


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 16 2011, 09:54 PM~20111025
> *what it do all-stars    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 10:04 PM~20111104
> *YA I SAW YOU GIVE  A QUICK PEAK ON BIG FISH....THAT WAS LIKE GIVIN A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL KID A PEEK IN THE BACK DOOR OF A STRIP CLUB....I OPEN THE FRONT DOORS AND INVITE THEM IN FOR A DRINK AND A LAP DANCE....LOL...IT WILL BE GOOD
> *


and im not a cheerleader but your shit looks good ass fuck with sounds 2 and not just that fuck it post up your trunk and show him what it is post 2 look like and watch him start crying :0 and not post his :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:07 PM~20111129
> *and im not a cheerleader but your shit looks good ass fuck with sounds 2 and not just that fuck it post up your trunk and show him what it is post 2 look like and watch him start crying  :0 and not post his  :0
> *





















AND HERE IS A PIC OF IT IN ACTION :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 11:14 PM~20111168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS A PIC OF IT IN ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 AND IT WORKS


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 11:14 PM~20111168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS A PIC OF IT IN ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good my boy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 17 2011, 12:14 AM~20111168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS A PIC OF IT IN ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im scared now'.im not going to take my chipper


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING+Mar 16 2011, 11:18 PM~20111181-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :0 AND IT WORKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gmorg_@Mar 16 2011, 11:20 PM~20111188
> *lookin good my boy  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FELLAS...ITS JUST A CHIPPER THOUGH....BUT A CLEAN ONE


----------



## 619sick duece

I ant no dream team or all star can my 64 get a hop D or big AL. :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 17 2011, 12:18 AM~20111181
> *:wow:  :0 AND IT WORKS
> *


It better work with them 2 pistons


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 11:22 PM~20111198
> *Im scared now'.im not going to take my chipper
> *


STOP IT....YOU AINT SCARED :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 11:23 PM~20111203
> *I ant no dream team or all star can my 64 get a hop D or big AL.    :cheesy:
> *


WHAT'S UP LOZANO....


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 11:23 PM~20111207
> *It better work with them 2 pistons
> *


IM NOT A BALLER...I CANT AFFORD TO BUY MOTORS EVERY WEEK....2 PUMPS LESS MAINTANCE....THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 11:23 PM~20111203
> *I ant no dream team or all star can my 64 get a hop D or big AL.    :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP BOSS MAN!


----------



## GT~PLATING

:0 SD NEW YEAR KINGS BOTH IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20111203
> *I ant no dream team or all star can my 64 get a hop D or big AL.    :cheesy:
> *


i took the lock up off and the weight out and put the back seat back on it im doing a 63 wagon it should be done in a few more weeks if you want i no my cut dog cant win but im down if you are :0


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 17 2011, 12:26 AM~20111225
> *IM NOT A BALLER...I CANT AFFORD TO BUY MOTORS EVERY WEEK....2 PUMPS LESS MAINTANCE....THATS ALL  :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it!spent already $1000 just in mottors in 3 weeks


----------



## 619sick duece

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 17 2011, 12:26 AM~20111224
> *WHAT'S UP LOZANO....
> *


Wutz up dog just tryn to get a date!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20111207
> *It better work with them 2 pistons
> *


see crying :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20111241
> *Tell me about it!spent already $1000 just in mottors in 3 weeks
> *


SEE FUCK ALL THAT :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20111242
> *Wutz up dog just tryn to get a date!!
> *


ITS THEM SD ACES OUT TOO PLAY......IM SURE D WILL GO OUT WITH YOU SOON


----------



## 619sick duece

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:29 AM~20111238
> *i took the lock up off and the weight out and put the back seat back on it im doing a 63 wagon it should be done in a few more weeks if you want i no my cut dog cant win but im down if you are  :0
> *


Wuz up D let's do this. Win or lose its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 16 2011, 11:29 PM~20111233
> *:0 SD NEW YEAR KINGS BOTH IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20111241
> *Tell me about it!spent already $1000 just in mottors in 3 weeks
> *


shit man your shit must dont work or some 1 is working the shit out of you :0


----------



## 619sick duece

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 12:33 AM~20111263
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 10:32 PM~20111258
> *Wuz up D let's do this. Win or lose its all good. :biggrin:
> *


kool sunday when i get back i will be on the shaw lets do it


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:34 PM~20111268
> *shit man your shit must dont work or some 1 is working the shit out of you  :0
> *


HES GETTING WORKED!


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin: YES SIR. !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 16 2011, 10:32 PM~20111255
> *ITS THEM SD ACES OUT TOO PLAY......IM SURE D WILL GO OUT WITH YOU SOON
> *


you no im down im vegas super show king and so is big john my 63 will be out i just cant see me keep fucking up my 62 like that its 2011 its time 2 drive all my shit :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 16 2011, 11:39 PM~20111296
> *:biggrin:  YES SIR. !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20111288
> *HES GETTING WORKED!
> *


in a real way if it dont work he should bring it 2 you or me :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 10:14 PM~20111168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS A PIC OF IT IN ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man his trunk dont look shit like this thats why he not going 2 post his shit up :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:43 PM~20111314
> *in a real way if it dont work he should bring it 2 you or me  :0  :0  :0
> *


OR ITS SOME SERIOUS JOB SECURITY!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:43 PM~20111314
> *in a real way if it dont work he should bring it 2 you or me  :0  :0  :0
> *


OR ITS SOME SERIOUS JOB SECURITY!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 PM~20111325
> *OR ITS SOME SERIOUS JOB SECURITY!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you got me thinking now is that what the dreamteam do :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:47 PM~20111336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you got me thinking now is that what the dreamteam do  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :dunno:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:45 AM~20111323
> *man his trunk dont look shit like this thats why he not going 2 post his shit up  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Come on homie!I got more crome and paint just in my trunk than what u ever had in any of your cars fool.......I'm out. Its just like the streets in here....one DREAM TEAM AGAIGMST EVERYBODY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 10:53 PM~20111351
> *Come on homie!I got more crome and paint just in my trunk than what u ever had in any of your cars fool.......I'm out.  Its just like the streets in here....one DREAM TEAM AGAIGMST EVERYBODY
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: ok now back 2 oj not me i dont have a car with chrome talk 2 him a post up a pic or show up in lv saturday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and please stop crying on lay it low we dont care about the 2 man dream team you girls are some junk :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 10:58 PM~20111370
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ok now back 2 oj not me i dont have a car with chrome talk 2 him a post up a pic or show up in lv saturday  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and please stop crying on lay it low we dont care about the 2 man dream team you girls are some junk  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: if i keep this up can i get in the dream team :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:00 AM~20111381
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: D YOU FOO DAWG....


----------



## dena4life-D

if you want 2 get in the dreamteam do this and your in and not just that you dont have 2 have a car look at a video and you will see what im talking about just do this :tears: :tears: :tears: and hate on others doing good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

I SEE ALOT :tears: :tears: IN HERE!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 11:05 PM~20111404
> *I SEE ALOT  :tears:  :tears: IN HERE!!!!
> *


if you do that 1 more time and sell your cars you in the dreamteam :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:tears: OH SHIT THAT MAKES ME A DREAM TEAM MEMBER NOW? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## dena4life-D

im out its 12 i have a new job im about 2 start on sundays so i have 2 go 2 bed and the job is :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:09 AM~20111419
> *if you do that 1 more time and sell your cars you in the dreamteam  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> *











BLOW YOUR NOSE IT'LL BE ALRIGHT .... :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)15 Members: CALI_LAC, dena4life-D, BiG J0HN 95, allbluedup, BIGRUBE644, igorilla, GT~PLATING, viciousj, GT~CHAIO, big $uge, TONELOCO, Combat K9 Inc, st1984, SEMS87CUTT, TUKINSTANG i see you ne ne :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 16 2011, 11:11 PM~20111431
> *SALT LAKE UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 16 2011, 08:11 PM~20109347
> *:no:  :no: i here a  wave coming hold on to your lincdog perrito.. they coming  driven
> *


what a wave ..... is everybody okay... goood luck to you all... super hop fest ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:15 AM~20111447
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)15 Members: CALI_LAC, dena4life-D, BiG J0HN 95, allbluedup, BIGRUBE644, igorilla, GT~PLATING, viciousj, GT~CHAIO, big $uge, TONELOCO, Combat K9 Inc, st1984, SEMS87CUTT, TUKINSTANG                                                                    i see you ne ne  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up homie...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 16 2011, 11:33 PM~20111509
> *what up homie...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 16 2011, 11:53 PM~20111351
> *Come on homie!I got more crome and paint just in my trunk than what u ever had in any of your cars fool.......I'm out.  Its just like the streets in here....one DREAM TEAM AGAIGMST EVERYBODY
> *



*DAAAMN LIKE THAT?!?!?!
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/shocked.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS DUDE DENA JUST GOT ON OUR **** POST TELLING ME ABOUT CROME AND PAINT AND U GOT MORE IN UR TRUNK THAN EVERY BUCKET ASS HOPPER HE EVER HAD.


I CAN'T SPEAK ON THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE. BUT FAR AS U AGAINST EVERYBODY THAT'S A WRAP BECAUSE IT'S SOME GAME OVER HOMIES THAT THESE DUDES NEED TO WORRY ABOUT AND THAT'S FA !!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 11:29 PM~20111238
> *i took the lock up off and the weight out and put the back seat back on it im doing a 63 wagon it should be done in a few more weeks if you want i no my cut dog cant win but im down if you are  :0
> *



*U SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES..
WE KNOW THAT 62,63 OR CUT DOG CANT AND WON'T WIN.

AND I AIN'T JUST SPEAKING FOR MY GAME OVER HOMIE. I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF ALSO!!

U AND UR HOW HIGH HOMIES BE READY BECAUSE STEFEEZY AND FRIENDS IS COMING TO PLAY. BUT I'M COMING FOR U BIG DAWGS FIRST THAN I WILL WORK MY WAY DOWN!!!!
GAME OVER!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110051
> * FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER  FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!
> U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



*CLOWNS?? IMMA SHO U CLOWN WHEN A STREET ***** BEATS A SHOP IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT.
WHO IN THE HELL U THOUGHT I BUILT THIS FOR? IT DAAMN SURE WASN'T FOR DENA OR STR8 GAME.
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1254355515870.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i52.tinypic.com/2epuejd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
U SEE THE VIDEO UR HOMIE WAS SCARED TO NOSE THAT STUCK WAGON UP WHEN I CHANGED THEM MOTORS.
U KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS. GAME OVER





AND IF NENE AIN'T READY WITH HIS LINCOLN, I WILL BE READY WITH THE ONE YA'LL HELP BUILD AND BEAT U WITH UR OWN SHIT!!**















*


----------



## big $uge

*STILL BRINGING UP THIS HOP FROM DAMN NEAR 2 YEARS AGO... LOL U GOT SERVED ***** GET OVER IT!*

rf5cMs-Jiqk&feature


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Mar 17 2011, 11:13 AM~20113571
> * IF U LISTEN AT 35 SEC U HERE SOME ONE SAY I BET HE WON'T HOP THE WAGON AGAIN!! :nono: AND HE WAS FUCKIN RIGHT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY U SHOULD BE THINKING WHAT CHA GOING TO DO BECAUSE U KNOW UR NAME STAY ON MY HIT LIST 4 LIFE..
> MY CARS ARE COMING FAST AND UR NAME WILL BE IN MY MOUTH SO IF I WAS U GET SOMETHING READY STREET OR TRAILER. GAME OVER *****!! :biggrin:*


----------



## E

Allstars puttn it down


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 12:56 AM~20103592
> *mr fa sho ridaz where was you at ?
> *



*I WAS BULLSHITING AT HOME.
I WISH I WOULD HAVE CAME TO L.A LAST WEEK SO I COULD HAVE TOLD THAT 80 PLUS INCH FAST BACK WAGON TO PULL UP ON THAT SUPPOSE TO BE 97 INCH FLOAT CAPRICE OF YA'LLS.




THERE IS NOT A SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE ROCKIN UP AND HITTIN THE BUMPER HARD AS THIS BITCH. 





AIGHT I'M OUTTA HERE LAYITLOW IT'S HOPPIN WAR TIME AND I NEED TO GET SOME SHIT READY.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.
YOUR NEW GAME OVER PATNA
STEFEEZY FROM FA RIDAZ!*


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## dena4life-D

you the man what can i say 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we dont get down like this :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


what was that mr fasho :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 09:12 AM~20113231
> *U SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES..
> WE KNOW THAT 62,63 OR CUT DOG CANT AND WON'T WIN.
> 
> AND I AIN'T JUST SPEAKING FOR MY GAME OVER HOMIE.  I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF ALSO!!
> 
> U AND UR HOW HIGH HOMIES BE READY BECAUSE STEFEEZY AND FRIENDS IS COMING TO PLAY.  BUT I'M COMING FOR U BIG DAWGS FIRST THAN I WILL WORK MY WAY DOWN!!!!
> GAME OVER!!
> *


i think i told him we could do it sunday when i get back what the fuck are you talking about allstar dont run we run up i no you no that and what year are you going 2 do something please let me no :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 09:31 AM~20113343
> *CLOWNS??  IMMA SHO U CLOWN WHEN A STREET ***** BEATS A SHOP IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT.
> WHO IN THE HELL U THOUGHT I BUILT THIS FOR? IT DAAMN SURE WASN'T FOR DENA OR STR8 GAME.
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1254355515870.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i52.tinypic.com/2epuejd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> U SEE THE VIDEO UR HOMIE WAS SCARED TO NOSE THAT STUCK WAGON UP WHEN I CHANGED THEM MOTORS.
> U KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.  GAME OVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IF NENE AIN'T READY WITH HIS LINCOLN, I WILL BE READY WITH THE ONE YA'LL HELP BUILD AND BEAT U WITH UR OWN SHIT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we build that town car at the shop fun boy and thats the best thing you have how about me and you do it with my ls this sunday because you talk and dont do shit :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


can you tell me about this please this is some new shit 2 how high :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 09:12 AM~20113231
> *U SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES..
> WE KNOW THAT 62,63 OR CUT DOG CANT AND WON'T WIN.
> 
> AND I AIN'T JUST SPEAKING FOR MY GAME OVER HOMIE.  I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF ALSO!!
> 
> U AND UR HOW HIGH HOMIES BE READY BECAUSE STEFEEZY AND FRIENDS IS COMING TO PLAY.  BUT I'M COMING FOR U BIG DAWGS FIRST THAN I WILL WORK MY WAY DOWN!!!!
> GAME OVER!!
> *


what year are we going 2 hop please tell me


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 17 2011, 12:08 PM~20114328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fasho see here goes some clean shit and it dont have crome can you post up the same i can :roflmao: :roflmao: and make sure it has a front end on it please :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


I NO YOU SEE THIS VIDEO FUN BOY PLEASE TELL ME ABOUT THIS PLEASE I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THIS  :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

WHAT UP D...YOU UP IN HERE CLOWNING ALREADY HOMIE......WELL CLOWNING IS BETTER THAN CRYING...LOL


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 17 2011, 12:55 PM~20114660
> *WHAT UP D...YOU UP IN HERE CLOWNING ALREADY HOMIE......WELL CLOWNING IS BETTER THAN CRYING...LOL
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 17 2011, 01:36 PM~20114531-->
> 
> 
> 
> fasho see here goes some clean shit and it dont have crome can you post up the same i can  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and make sure it has a front end on it please  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 17 2011, 01:08 PM~20114328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO D HIS FRONT END IS CHROMED OUT AND HE WAS FREEWAY RIDIN THAT ALL OVER LA.....THAT WAGON IS A TRAILOR QUEEN FOR SURE :wow:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


*
WHY NOT POST THE GOOD WITH THE BAD. U POST THE BAD NOW HERES THE GOOD. CAR IS STILL WORKING AND U WILL SEE IT SOONER THAN THINK!









<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1259684980124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2LIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/FREDDY%201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/r70vt2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/TURTLE/138-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
** :x:


















OH YES YA'LL DO. BUT YA'LL LIKE TO STAND STILL LIKE THIS!!  *[/SIZE]


----------



## Big nene 1

Ok fellas I just found the perfect piece of shit at the junk yard..I'm about to put 4k pounds of lead in it 1 pump to the front and three for the back...might just put it in th core support since that's the new way to go....maybe I can join the all stars


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 17 2011, 12:11 AM~20111429
> *:tears: OH SHIT THAT MAKES ME A DREAM TEAM MEMBER NOW? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wait can i get in the dream team :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0   :drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> wait can i get in the dream team :cheesy:
> [/quote
> Says the guy with the 50k Gbody... Learn to speak when spoken to...


----------



## Mr.Negrito

> wait can i get in the dream team :cheesy:
> [/quote
> Says the guy with the 50k Gbody... Learn to speak when spoken to...
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calmala wey no te aceleres
Click to expand...


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 17 2011, 03:16 PM~20114802
> *wait can i get in the dream team  :cheesy:
> *


Hold on!we don't pay people to join..either you get jumped in or raped..we haven't raped anybody yet....so let me know what it is....lol


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 01:57 PM~20115063
> *Hold on!we don't pay people to join..either you get jumped in or raped..we haven't raped anybody yet....so let me know what it is....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 02:36 PM~20114531
> *fasho see here goes some clean shit and it dont have crome can you post up the same i can  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and make sure it has a front end on it please  :0
> *


d didnt you buy this front clip :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20114693
> *NO D HIS FRONT END IS CHROMED OUT AND HE WAS FREEWAY RIDIN THAT ALL OVER LA.....THAT WAGON IS A TRAILOR QUEEN FOR SURE :wow:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:10 PM~20115460
> *:|
> *


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:|


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:| :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20115517
> *:|  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


sup dawg u komin to play to in vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20115537
> *sup dawg u komin to play to in vegas
> *


NO BODY TO PLAY WITH,.,,,,,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

I MIGHT AS WELL HOP MYSELF,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

2011 IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR!


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:22 PM~20115551
> *NO BODY TO PLAY WITH,.,,,,,,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 17 2011, 04:25 PM~20115572
> *:roflmao:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 17 2011, 04:25 PM~20115572
> *:roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 17 2011, 04:34 PM~20115632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:30 PM~20115608
> *WHAT UP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Wud up Chaio :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:22 PM~20115551
> *NO BODY TO PLAY WITH,.,,,,,,,,
> *


*THEN GO PLAY WITH YOURSELF FAGBOY!!!!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110051
> * FASHO AND U TO NENE ARE FUCKEN CLOWNS!!!!IF I WANTED TO I COULD BUILD AND DRIVE MY SHIT IF I REALLY WANTED TO!!!!BEAVER  FASHO U COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH ME HOMIE U AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL!!!!STEP UR GAME UP HOMIE!!!!
> U STILL HAVE UR LINCOLN WHEN I BUST MINE OUT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



*CLOWNS?? IMMA SHO U CLOWN WHEN A STREET ***** BEATS A SHOP IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT.
WHO IN THE HELL U THOUGHT I BUILT THIS FOR? 
IT DAAMN SURE WASN'T FOR DENA OR STR8 GAME. :nono::nono:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1254355515870.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i52.tinypic.com/2epuejd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
U SEE THE VIDEO UR HOMIE WAS SCARED TO NOSE THAT STUCK WAGON UP WHEN I CHANGED THEM MOTORS.
U KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS. GAME OVER





AND IF NENE AIN'T READY WITH HIS LINCOLN, I WILL BE READY WITH THE ONE YA'LL HELP BUILD AND BEAT U WITH UR OWN SHIT!!**















*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2011, 12:56 AM~20103592
> *mr fa sho ridaz where was you at ?
> *



*I WAS BULLSHITING AT HOME.
I WISH I WOULD HAVE CAME TO L.A LAST WEEK SO I COULD HAVE TOLD THAT 80 PLUS INCH FAST BACK WAGON TO PULL UP ON THAT SUPPOSE TO BE 97 INCH FLOAT CAPRICE OF YA'LLS.




THERE IS NOT A SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE ROCKIN UP AND HITTIN THE BUMPER HARD AS THIS BITCH. 





AIGHT I'M OUTTA HERE LAYITLOW IT'S HOPPIN WAR TIME AND I NEED TO GET SOME SHIT READY.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.
YOUR NEW GAME OVER PATNA
STEFEEZY FROM FA RIDAZ!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 01:25 PM~20114442
> *we build that town car at the shop fun boy and thats the best thing you have how about me and you do it with my ls this sunday because you talk and dont do shit  :0
> *


DID'NT BUILD IT BUILDER...</span>  
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/b]


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 04:48 PM~20116114
> *DID'NT BUILD IT BUILDER...</span>
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/snoopsmh.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if you no so much ask happy we did the frame put it back on the car powder coat and the lock up next time you going 2 talk talk what you no :0 and fuck that 62 when are you going 2 hop me like i said you keep saying the same shit :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 01:08 PM~20114746
> *Ok fellas I just found the perfect piece of shit at the junk yard..I'm about to put 4k pounds of lead in it 1 pump to the front and three for the back...might just put it in th core support since that's the new way to go....maybe I can join the all stars
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: you back crying see you saturday in vegas if you go i no oj is down their so i no you not going


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *



ok now we past all the bull shit please tell me what is this are you thinking of something 2 say i see you post up more pic but you cant tell how high what the fuck this junk is


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 01:01 PM~20114699
> *
> WHY NOT POST THE GOOD WITH THE BAD. U POST THE BAD NOW HERES THE GOOD. CAR IS STILL WORKING AND U WILL SEE IT SOONER THAN THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1259684980124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2LIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/FREDDY%201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/r70vt2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/TURTLE/138-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YES YA'LL DO. BUT YA'LL LIKE TO STAND STILL LIKE THIS!!   [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not 1 of those cars you just posted up i clean not even johns wagon please post up 1 car that you have hade clean with a real paint man fuck all this shit can me and you hop sunday when i get back from lv yes or no if not stop talking about old shit and other cars thats not yours


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *



hello fasho is this your car or not just tell me that and im will not say shit just 2 let you no my sd homie gave me some more pic of your other cars 2 keep up the good work and i have a pic of your malibu 2 man i thought you sold that car well the pic i got its in pieces and no frame under it keep on talking fun boy im going 2 make you look real bad :0 you must dont no me i talk shit because i can back it up you talk shit because you think no 1 noes the real you well i do and so does some of my sd homies 2 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 05:54 PM~20116161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: if you no so much ask happy we did the frame put it back on the car powder coat and the lock up next time you going 2 talk talk what you no  :0 and fuck that 62 when are you going 2 hop me like i said you keep saying the same shit  :0
> *



*OH MY BAD I DID'NT KNOW BIG JOHN AND HAUSS HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT.
THEY DID THE SAME THANG TO MY NEW LINCOLN. WHY DON'T U GUYS DO THE WIRING AND TESTING AT THE SHOP. WHY DO THEY ALWAYS END UP AND STREET FAME OR STREET LIFE FOR THE FINAL TOUCH?

WHAT PART DID U DO? DETAIL THE CAR WHEN IT WAS DONE? :rofl: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 06:04 PM~20116222
> *not 1 of those cars you just posted up i clean not even johns wagon please post up 1 car that you have hade clean with a real paint man fuck all this shit can me and you hop sunday when i get back from lv yes or no if not stop talking about old shit and other cars thats not yours
> *



*OFCOURSE I CAN BRA BRA. WAS THIS CLEAN ENOUGH?
LIKE I SAID DO YOUR LV THANG AND I SEE YA SOON BRA BRA. 
AND U KNOW LIKE I KNOW EVERY CAR I POSTED IS MINE. SINCE U KNOW SO MUCH TELL ME WHO OWNS THEM*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 06:14 PM~20116293
> *hello fasho is this your car or not just tell me that and im will not say shit just 2 let you no my sd homie gave me some more pic of your other cars 2 keep up the good work and i have a pic of your malibu 2 man i thought you sold that car well the pic i got its in pieces and no frame under it keep on talking fun boy im going 2 make you look real bad  :0 you must dont no me i talk shit because i can back it up you talk shit because you think no 1 noes the real you well i do and so does some of my sd homies 2  :0 [/size][/color]
> *



*U KNOW DAAMN WELL AINT NO S.D CAT TOLD U SHIT OTHER THAN IMMA BUMPER CHECK U.
I OWN EVERY THING I POSTED. THERES NO FUTURE IN A FRONT. MATTER OF FACT U ARE ANYBODY CAN COME BUY ONE RIGHT NOW. AND POST THEM PICS IF U CAN. WE WILL BE WAITING.. :biggrin: 

I GOT S.D AND L.A HOMIES THAT KEEP TELLING ME U RIDE HELLA RAGADY SHIT AND CLAIM SHIT THAT AIN'T NEAR YOURS. COME ON NOW BRA BRA. WE CAN DO THIS SHIT ALL DAY LONG.

THE CLEANEST SHIT U EVER HAD WERE UR CUSTOMERS AND JOHN SHIT. I FORGOT THAT COUNTS AS YOURS IN YOUR BOOK BECAUSE U WASHED IT. :rofl:*


----------



## matdogg

Maaan this shit is funny :roflmao: I wish we had more hoppers out here yall be hop'n every weekend :cheesy:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 01:57 PM~20115063
> *Hold on!we don't pay people to join..either you get jumped in or raped..we haven't raped anybody yet....so let me know what it is....lol
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THIS FOO NEEDS 2 GET THA FUCK OUT OF HERE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:barf: :barf:


----------



## Big nene 1

Sound like a cheerleader....oj oj oj.....john. john. John! Give a O,give me a J...oj!........ill b there.what time this hop starting?want to make sure ill b there on time


----------



## THA LIFE

As many of you guys know Japan was attack by Tsunami and Earthquakes the past week.. And Now they have a Nuclear Disaster also...

Me as a Lowrider have deep concerns for my friends in Japan...If it wasnt for Japan i wouldnt have paid alot of Bills and been able to exceed further in my career as a Clothing Designer...

So myself and fellow friends from Japan and the states aswell are putting together this project to donate to the RELIEF FUND....

We are asking lowrider clubs to participate in this movement by submitting your car club logos to Tommy D of T&T Jackets of Logos 2 in Paramount
The logos will be on the back of the T shirt....

[email protected] or (562) 634-3009

In order to get your logo on the shirt as a sponser,we are asking each club to purchase a minimum of 5 shirts..In addition to being a sponser your club will be interviewed and photgraphed to be featured in 38 Timez Magazine and Video interview will also be filming this project.
THE SHIRTS WILL BE $10.00

DEAD LINE is March 31,2011


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 17 2011, 01:09 AM~20111419-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you do that 1 more time and sell your cars you in the dreamteam  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BiG J0HN [email protected] 17 2011, 01:11 AM~20111429
> *:tears: OH SHIT THAT MAKES ME A DREAM TEAM MEMBER NOW? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont cry...But I dont have car ready yet so i plead the 5th
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 08:09 PM~20116778
> *Sound like a cheerleader....oj oj oj.....john.    john.    John!    Give a O,give me a J...oj!........ill b there.what time this hop starting?want to make sure ill b there on time
> *


 :wow: Gonna be crackin in Vegas..Look what Dan and Angel started


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 17 2011, 09:05 PM~20117417
> *it starts at 10 /10:30
> *


10 pm? Or 10am?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOD DAM FASHO DIDNT THAT HAPPEN MORE THEN ONCE? :0 AND COME ON HOMIE UR SUPER WOMAN COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH MY MALIBLUE WHEN IT WAS DOUBLE ARE EVEN NOW THAT IT IS SINGLE AGAIN!!!!LIKE I SAID UR A CLOWN!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20118453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOD DAM FASHO DIDNT THAT HAPPEN MORE THEN ONCE? :0 AND COME ON HOMIE UR SUPER WOMAN COULDNT EVEN FUCK WITH MY MALIBLUE WHEN IT WAS DOUBLE ARE EVEN NOW THAT IT IS SINGLE AGAIN!!!!LIKE I SAID UR A CLOWN!!!!
> *


*YEA UR RIGHT. EACH TIME IT HAPPEN IT CAME BACK DOING MORE INCHES AND HITTIN THE BUMPER EVEN HARDER. AS WE ALL CAN SEE UR VERY FOCUSED WATCHING MY 2 LIC BETTY DOING WAT SHE DO BEST....









I FINALLY MADE MY MIND UP ON WHAT CAR SHOULD I BRING TO SHOW THE WORLD WHO'S REALLY THE CLOWN AND WHO DOES THE CLOWNIN.
AND GUESS WHAT JOHN....
I FEEL GOOD!!! :naughty: :biggrin: *


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 09:13 PM~20118141
> *10 pm? Or 10am?
> *


COME ON NOW HOMIE THIS IS VEGAS YOU KNOW ITS PM


----------



## BigVics58

Ill be in vegas this weekend, where is the hop going down


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20117424
> *As many of you guys know Japan was attack by Tsunami and Earthquakes the past week.. And Now they have a Nuclear Disaster also...
> 
> Me as a Lowrider have deep concerns for my friends in Japan...If it wasnt for Japan i wouldnt have paid alot of Bills and been able to exceed further in my career as a Clothing Designer...
> 
> So myself and fellow friends from Japan and the states aswell are putting together this project to donate to the RELIEF FUND....
> 
> We are asking lowrider clubs to participate in this movement by submitting your car club logos to Tommy D of T&T Jackets of Logos 2 in Paramount
> The logos will be on the back of the T shirt....
> 
> [email protected] or (562) 634-3009
> 
> In order to get your logo on the shirt as a sponser,we are asking each club to purchase a minimum of 5 shirts..In addition to being a sponser your club will be interviewed and photgraphed to be featured in 38 Timez Magazine and Video interview will also be filming this project.
> THE SHIRTS WILL BE $10.00
> 
> DEAD LINE is March 31,2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY HEART GOES OUT TO THEM,,,,,,, IT COULD OF HAPPEND HERE, I COULD ONLY IMAGINE WHAT THEY R GOING THRW, IM IN HOMIE ,,,


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20118709
> *YEA UR RIGHT. EACH TIME IT HAPPEN IT CAME BACK DOING MORE INCHES AND HITTIN THE BUMPER EVEN HARDER. AS WE ALL CAN SEE UR VERY FOCUSED WATCHING MY 2 LIC BETTY DOING WAT SHE DO BEST....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FINALLY MADE MY MIND UP ON WHAT CAR SHOULD I BRING TO SHOW THE WORLD WHO'S REALLY THE CLOWN AND WHO DOES THE CLOWNIN.
> AND GUESS WHAT JOHN....
> I FEEL GOOD!!!  :naughty: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA LMFAO U ARE REALLY A FUCKEN CLOWN MAN U CANT FUCK WITH ME HOMIE!!!!AND THAT LINCOLN U BOUGHT FROM STRAIT GAME THAT WAS HOW HIGH BUILT IM GOING TO BUST UR ASS IN LOOKS AND INCH WISH WHEN MY LINCOLN COMES OUT PATNA!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 18 2011, 12:36 AM~20119399
> *HAHAHA LMFAO U ARE REALLY A FUCKEN CLOWN MAN U CANT FUCK WITH ME HOMIE!!!!AND THAT LINCOLN U BOUGHT FROM STRAIT GAME THAT WAS HOW HIGH BUILT IM GOING TO BUST UR ASS IN LOOKS AND INCH WISH WHEN MY LINCOLN COMES OUT PATNA!!!!
> *


*IF I'M A CLOWN UR WHAT WE CALL A JABRONEE... :rimshot:
THAT LINCOLN DID NOT LEAVE UR SHOP ON THE BUMPER? IF U BUILT EVERYTHING ABOUT IT!! IT SHOULD HAVE LEFT THE SHOP ON THE BUMPER RIGHT ALONG WITH HAPPY'S 62 SINCE DENA SAID YA'LL BUILT THAT TO. NOT TAKING NOTHING AWAY FROM YA'LL BUT IT'S CALLED HELP BUILD NOT BUILT.

TRUTH IS JOHN I KNOW IN MY HEART AND SOUL I CAN FUCK WITH U IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT. IF I WAS SMART I WOULD HAVE SERVED U BACK THAN. THAN THIS CONVO WOULD BE DONE ALREADY. AND LETS LEAVE THE LINCOLNS OUT OF IT FOR NOW. 
I WANT THAT MALIBU/CAPRICE OR WHAT EVER CAR U CLAIM I CAN'T FUCK WITH.

OTHERS MAY FEAR U IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT. hno: :worship: BUT I DON'T!! :nono: :no: :nicoderm:

P.S DON'T GET IT TWISTED LAYITLOW. JOHN AND DENA OR MY PATNAS AND I RESPECT THERE MOVEMENT. BUT SOME ONE HAS TO GIVE THEM A DOSE OF THERE OWN MEDS BECAUSE UR NOT.*


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 17 2011, 10:09 PM~20118737
> *COME ON NOW HOMIE THIS IS VEGAS YOU KNOW ITS PM
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama: :drama: :drama: 
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

:drama: :drama: :fool2:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2011, 07:53 AM~20120649
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TIC TOC TIC TOC lil al ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YOUR ON THE CLOCK ,,,,, LIKE A PIG WAITING HIS TURN TO GET SLAUTERED!


----------



## BIGRUBE644

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 18 2011, 08:53 AM~20120964
> *TIC TOC TIC TOC,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,            YOUR ON THE CLOCK ,,,,,      LIKE A PIG WAITING HIS TURN TO GET SLAUTERED!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 18 2011, 10:02 AM~20121456
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: cochito you next loko...


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 18 2011, 12:22 PM~20121997
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow: cochito you next loko...
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: pinche Alex


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 18 2011, 11:05 AM~20122254
> *:wow:    :biggrin:  pinche Alex
> *


LMAO


----------



## uso4vida

Cunado, vas a ir a Vegas manana?? Hope so!  :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 18 2011, 01:01 PM~20122541
> *Cunado, vas a ir a Vegas manana??  Hope so!   :thumbsup:
> *


No voy a ir...me la voy a perder tambien..aver quien toma fotos..
Saludos Robert


----------



## uso4vida

Oh well :squint: Aver quien nos ayuda?? ja ja ja


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 18 2011, 11:22 AM~20121997
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow: cochito you next loko...
> *


fuck you alex hahah.. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 18 2011, 08:53 AM~20120964
> *TIC TOC TIC TOC lil al  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,            YOUR ON THE CLOCK ,,,,,      LIKE A PIG WAITING HIS TURN TO GET SLAUTERED!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

what it dew my peoples cant wait to see some more back bumper bangers in action... have a good one out in vegas..


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2011, 03:31 PM~20123475
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


YOU NEED A PASS!! OR R U GONNA TUCK TAIL AND NOT SHOW FACE!


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2011, 09:13 PM~20118141
> *10 pm? Or 10am?
> *


pm homie


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 18 2011, 04:45 PM~20123876
> *YOU NEED A PASS!! OR R U GONNA TUCK TAIL AND NOT SHOW FACE!
> *


no sir :buttkick: :run: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2011, 06:43 PM~20124617
> *no sir :buttkick:  :run: :nono:  :nono:
> *


SO..................... DOES THAT MEAN YOU GONNA BRING YOUR CAR,, YOU CAN JUST ASK FOR A PASS,, ILL LET YOU SLIDE??? :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:rimshot:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 18 2011, 06:49 PM~20124655
> *SO..................... DOES THAT MEAN YOU GONNA BRING YOUR CAR,,     YOU CAN JUST ASK FOR A PASS,,  ILL LET YOU SLIDE??? :0
> *


yes sir;;thats the plan;;; :drama: 








see u sunday


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*THIS TOPIC IS FOR DREAM TEAM AND ALLSTAR BEEF..
I STARTED A NEW TOPIC SAN DIEGO VS LOS ANGELES VS LAS VEGAS IN LOWRIDER GENERAL.

WHO U THINK GONNA WIN THE WAR? TUNE IN ON THE NEXT HOTTEST TOPIC PERIOD!!!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## mister x

At tha nevada state :0


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20131678
> *At tha nevada state  :0
> *


Y'all already out there? :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 19 2011, 08:24 PM~20131973
> *Y'all already out there?  :biggrin:
> *


Should be hittin this parking lot in bout 10 min


----------



## THE CRITIC

PICS


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 19 2011, 09:38 PM~20132056
> *Should be hittin this parking lot in bout 10 min
> *


Aight homie do what u do. Y'all be safe out there. See y'all when y'all get back on the BLVD


----------



## deesta

Crac'n, pics coming soon Yastuvo is working :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

Vegas was cracking!big props to all the hoppers that showed up


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by deesta+Mar 19 2011, 11:24 PM~20132847-->
> 
> 
> 
> Crac'n, pics coming soon Yastuvo is working  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was .....now we gotta go bail out tha homie we got hemd up gracias :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big nene 1_@Mar 20 2011, 12:43 AM~20133004
> *Vegas was cracking!big props to all the hoppers that showed up
> *


X2 shit was popping yastuvo and fish got it all


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E

pics n vids


----------



## Eddie-Money

*X4*


----------



## mister x

Looking like no crenshaw n no sandiego gotta go bail da homie big john :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 20 2011, 09:09 AM~20134293
> *Looking like no crenshaw n no sandiego gotta go bail da homie big john :wow:
> *


its gonna be raining off and on all day anyway.


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 20 2011, 10:09 AM~20134293
> *Looking like no crenshaw n no sandiego gotta go bail da homie big john :wow:
> *


WTF big John got hem'd up....


----------



## drockone619




----------



## deesta




----------



## deesta




----------



## Eddie-Money

*NICE VIDEOS THANKS FOR SHARING.*


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20134360
> *its gonna be raining off and on all day anyway.
> *


out here 2


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 20 2011, 11:25 AM~20134371
> *WTF big John got hem'd up....
> *


what happn


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 20 2011, 10:09 AM~20134293
> *Looking like no crenshaw n no sandiego gotta go bail da homie big john :wow:
> *



*DAAAMN THAT'S FUCK UP..  
LAYITLOW DON'T WISH THAT ON NO MAN.
HOPE YA'LL GET SHIT STR8, LET US KNOW IF YA'LL NEED ANY SD HOMIE LUV.

MUCH LOVE,GOOD LUCK, GOD BLESS AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT SD/LV WE AIN'T GOING NOWHERE NO TIME SOON HOMIEZ.
*


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 20 2011, 11:17 AM~20134608
> *NICE VIDEOS THANKS FOR SHARING.
> *


X2  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

Ttt


----------



## deesta

Flics taken by Rosa G


----------



## E

nice pics


----------



## Rob @ RNL

looks like i need to come to vegas and break some fools off. lol

big dan is holdin it down for sure!!!!


----------



## mister x

more hopping today yastuvo will have footage tomorrow  :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 20 2011, 05:47 PM~20136911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flics taken by Rosa G
> *




*GREAT PICS.*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 20 2011, 06:19 PM~20137907
> * more hopping today yastuvo will have footage tomorrow    :uh:
> *


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 20 2011, 07:19 PM~20137907
> *more hopping today yastuvo will have footage tomorrow    :uh:
> *


Dam still out there huh weather coo still? Ain't the bizz out here


----------



## deesta

Spike chec'n the bumper


----------



## sideshowfour

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Mar 20 2011, 09:48 PM~20138707
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nice selection of tv's Dre :biggrin:


----------



## jorge63

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 20 2011, 08:19 PM~20139069
> *Nice selection of tv's Dre  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310

ALLSTARS SHUT IT DOWN????


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E

spike's shit lookn gud


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SPIKE LOOKS HIGHER 2 ME


----------



## Big nene 1

Faininaly made it home after 9 hours of driving ...traffic,wind,and rain.....BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS WEEKEND THE SHIT!ALL STARS,DREAM TEAM AND ALL THEM CATS FROM LV.......


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 10:22 AM~20142559
> *Faininaly made it home after 9 hours of driving ...traffic,wind,and rain.....BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS WEEKEND THE SHIT!ALL STARS,DREAM TEAM AND ALL THEM CATS FROM LV.......
> *


glad you made it back safe.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GLAD EVERY BODY MADE IT BACK SAFE GREAT PIX :thumbsupREAM TEAM


----------



## big nuts

I SEE THERES NOT A HOLE LET OF CRYING IN HERE ABOUT THE DREAM TEAM !!! WE PUT IT ON THEM THIS WEEKEND EVERY ONE DID GOOD BIG PROPS TO ALL EVERYONE LOOK GOOD


----------



## Big nene 1

We did Vegas,next stop....San Diego.....LA.Vs SD


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

glad you guys came out.. we all a really good time this weekend.. lets keep it go'n :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 01:53 PM~20143521
> *We did Vegas,next stop....San Diego.....LA.Vs SD
> *


LV. AZ LA. vs SD :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 01:53 PM~20143521
> *We did Vegas,next stop....San Diego.....LA.Vs SD
> *


*DAAAMN LIKE THAT PIMP JUICE? NOW UR INVITING AZ. AZ HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS WAR. IF THEY WANT SOME I'M SURE THEY WILL LET US ALL KNOW.

I GUESS IT WOULD TAKE FOUR COUNTY'S TO TRY TO BEAT ONE.
WHY WOULD U WANNA TEAM UP WITH L.A AND YA'LL GOT SERVED IN THE WORST WAY? :dunno: TRY REGROUPING FIRST..
WE GOT A 62 WAITING FOR U ANYWAY.. COME ON WITH IT!!  *


----------



## keola808

*ROYALS...LAS VEGAS</span>*

mEj40vF-F5Y?fs

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>video from my phone so not to clear* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808

*DREAM TEAM....SPIKE...LA*

/v/QpwDw62P6bQ?fs


----------



## keola808

*HHH/ALL STARS VS VEGAS MOST WANTED...*

v/xZRaZq9_7hQ?fs


----------



## dena4life-D

WE JUST GOT BACK TODAY I MUST SAY THE ALLSTARS AND THE DREAMTEAM DID PUT IT DOWN AND WHAT DO YOU NO WE DID NOT HOP EACHOTHER :0 NOW WE PAST THAT IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 GO 2 SD AND SHOW LA IS THE BEST I SEE :0


----------



## dena4life-D

VIDEO WILL BE UP AT 10 IM OUT GOT 2 GET SOME SLEEP WE DID IT BIG SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WHEN JOHN GOT OUT  :0


----------



## keola808

*2 HITTA QUITTAH* :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 03:05 PM~20143969
> *WE JUST GOT BACK TODAY I MUST SAY THE ALLSTARS AND THE DREAMTEAM DID PUT IT DOWN  AND WHAT DO YOU NO WE DID NOT HOP EACHOTHER  :0  NOW WE PAST THAT IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 GO 2 SD AND SHOW  LA IS THE BEST I SEE  :0
> *


THAT VIDEO SHOWING YOUR CUTTY DOING LITTLE OVER 90'S :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808

*ROYALS VS GHETTO FABULOUS...*

/v/7yk0nIHJzyU?


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 04:05 PM~20143969
> *WE JUST GOT BACK TODAY I MUST SAY THE ALLSTARS AND THE DREAMTEAM DID PUT IT DOWN  AND WHAT DO YOU NO WE DID NOT HOP EACHOTHER  :0  NOW WE PAST THAT IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 GO 2 SD AND SHOW  LA IS THE BEST I SEE  :0
> *


I'm ready...let us know when???


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 04:05 PM~20143969
> *WE JUST GOT BACK TODAY I MUST SAY THE ALLSTARS AND THE DREAMTEAM DID PUT IT DOWN  AND WHAT DO YOU NO WE DID NOT HOP EACHOTHER  :0  NOW WE PAST THAT IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 GO 2 SD AND SHOW  LA IS THE BEST I SEE  :0
> *


We even helped each


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 04:31 PM~20144623
> *We even helped each
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 03:06 PM~20143984
> *VIDEO WILL BE UP AT 10 IM OUT GOT 2 GET SOME SLEEP WE DID IT BIG SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WHEN JOHN GOT OUT  :0
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 02:06 PM~20143984
> *VIDEO WILL BE UP AT 10 IM OUT GOT 2 GET SOME SLEEP WE DID IT BIG SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WHEN JOHN GOT OUT  :0
> *


X2 shit was craccin for 2 days and when da homie john got out it was on and popping like them champagne bottles at ojs pad :0


----------



## mister x

Almost that 50 piece chicken nugget dammmm :uh: and hurry up wit da video GUSTAVO hahaha


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 21 2011, 03:05 PM~20143969-->
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST SAY THE ALLSTARS AND THE DREAMTEAM DID PUT IT DOWN  AND WHAT DO YOU NO WE DID NOT HOP EACHOTHER  :0  NOW WE PAST THAT IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 GO 2 SD AND SHOW  LA IS THE BEST I SEE  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big nene [email protected] 21 2011, 04:28 PM~20144597
> *I'm ready...let us know when???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 04:31 PM~20144623
> *We even helped each
> *



*AHH... AIN'T THAT SPECIAL! :rofl:
GLAD TO SEE THAT U CATS OR HOLDIN HANDS AND KICKIN CANS TOGETHER. :rimshot:

MATTER OF FACT LAYITLOW LETS CLAP IT UP FOR THE ALLSTARS/DREAMTEAM FOR SHARING SUCH A SPECIAL MOMENT IN VEGAS. :tears:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

NOW RALLY UP AND COME TO SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN DO THIS..*


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 07:07 PM~20145399
> *AHH... AIN'T THAT SPECIAL!
> GLAD TO SEE THAT U CATS OR HOLDIN HANDS AND KICKIN CANS TOGETHER. :rimshot:
> 
> MATTER OF FACT LAYITLOW LETS CLAP IT UP FOR THE ALLSTARS/DREAMTEAM FOR SHARING SUCH A SPECIAL MOMENT IN VEGAS. :tears:
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> NOW RALLY UP AND COME TO SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN DO THIS..
> *


We said it was LA vs Vegas and that's what happen...they broke down and we helped them.they got their car working and did what they had to do..spike broke Sunday and they help us and we did what we did....so now its LA vs SD and the same thing is going to happen.....WE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN!


----------



## dena4life-D

SHIT IM BACK UP I CANT SLEEP WHATS UP LAY IT LOW DREAMTEAM AND THE ALLSTARS ARE DOING IT 4 LA WHATS UP WITH THE REST OF LA :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 05:32 PM~20145595
> *We said it was LA vs Vegas and that's what happen...they broke down and we helped them.they got their car working and did what they had to do..spike broke Sunday and they help us and we did what we did....so now its LA vs SD and the same thing is going to happen.....WE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN!
> *



DONT TALK 2 THIS CLOWN YOU SEE HIS BULLSHIT TOPIC WITH ALL OUR PIC ON IT HE IS A CLOWN LETS DO WHAT WE DO AND LET HIM POST UP DOGS AND OLD PIC OF CARS WE ON THE ROAD MY BOY


----------



## deesta

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 06:32 PM~20145595
> *We said it was LA vs Vegas and that's what happen...they broke down and we helped them.they got their car working and did what they had to do..spike broke Sunday and they help us and we did what we did....so now its LA vs SD and the same thing is going to happen.....WE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN!
> *



*OK MY BAD U GOT A POINT THERE PIMP. IT IS A CITY THANG AND YA'LL ARE GONNA NEED TO UNITE TO PUT IT DOWN AS ONE UNIT.

U KNOW LIKE I KNOW YA'LL AIN'T GONNA SHUT DOWN SHIT...
TRUTH IS IT AIN'T GOING TO BE EASY TO BEAT STEFEEZY ALONE.
ME PLUS THE SD CITY EQUAL DISASTER PERIOD!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20145651
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20145608
> *SHIT IM BACK UP I CANT SLEEP WHATS UP LAY IT LOW DREAMTEAM AND THE ALLSTARS ARE DOING IT 4 LA WHATS UP WITH THE REST OF LA  :0
> *


What up D...... :wave:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:39 PM~20145660
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Fam Y'all did ya thang out there can't wait till the L.A. S.D. showdown!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:36 PM~20145629
> *DONT TALK 2 THIS CLOWN YOU SEE HIS BULLSHIT TOPIC WITH ALL OUR PIC ON IT HE IS A CLOWN LETS DO WHAT WE DO AND LET HIM POST UP DOGS AND OLD PIC OF CARS WE ON THE ROAD MY BOY   [/size][/color]
> *



*IT WOULD NOT BE YA'LLS PIC IF U WOULD HAVE CAME TO SD LIKE U SAID U WERE.
IT WOULD HAVE BEEN OUR PIC WITH MY CAR BUMPER CHECKIN THE SHIT OUTTA URS.

U DON'T WANNA JOIN THE REAL POST BECAUSE U KNOW DAAMN WELL U CAN'T FUCK WITH ME.
PLUS IT SEEMS LIKE YA'LL MADE UP ANYWAY SO WHY SIT ON A FRIENDLY POST WHEN U CAN JOIN A HOPPIN WAR POST WHERE SOME REAL BUMPER CHECKERS ARE AT. *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 21 2011, 02:09 PM~20144005
> *THAT VIDEO SHOWING YOUR CUTTY DOING LITTLE OVER 90'S :thumbsup:
> *


I NO BUT THEY GAVE ME 90" ITS KOOL THE VIDEO WILL BE IN SLOW MO AND YOU WILL SEE IT REAL GOOD :thumbsup: WHATS UP WITH THAT TOWN CAR YOU GOT :0 I NO YOU GOING 2 MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 02:13 PM~20143644
> *DAAAMN LIKE THAT PIMP JUICE? NOW UR INVITING AZ.  AZ HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS WAR. IF THEY WANT SOME I'M SURE THEY WILL LET US ALL KNOW.
> 
> I GUESS IT WOULD TAKE FOUR COUNTY'S TO TRY TO BEAT ONE.
> WHY WOULD U WANNA TEAM UP WITH L.A AND YA'LL GOT SERVED IN THE WORST WAY? :dunno: TRY REGROUPING FIRST..
> WE GOT A 62 WAITING FOR U ANYWAY.. COME ON WITH IT!!
> *


*
:ugh: :around:  hno: :loco:  :nicoderm: :sprint: 
LV was jus in LA.. put'n it down.. LA came to vegas to get sum get back.. we all had sum fun.. i was jus fun'n bout the road trip  .. but LV & AZ STICK 2gether :cheesy: its all fun playboy.. u kno how i do it.. & that 62 u kno me i never back down from a hop.. :cheesy: :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 21 2011, 05:41 PM~20145684
> *What up D...... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO MY BOY IM NOT GOING 2 BRING THIS CAR OUT NO MORE I HAVE SOME REAL SHIT I HAVE 2 BRING OUT NOW 2 MUCH CLOWNS ON MY DICK TALKING CRAZY YOU FILL ME :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20145701
> *:ugh:   :around:    hno:  :loco:    :nicoderm:  :sprint:
> LV was jus in LA.. put'n it down.. LA came to vegas to get sum get back.. we all had sum fun.. i was jus fun'n bout the road trip  .. but LV & AZ STICK 2gether :cheesy:  its all fun playboy.. u kno how i do it.. & that 62 u kno me i never back down from a hop.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


*HOW DID LV PUT IT DOWN IN LA OR LA CAME TO GET SOME GET BACK WHEN SD CAME DOWN THERE AND BUMPER CHECK ALL YA'LL WITH ONE SINGLE WAGON?*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20145701
> *:ugh:  :around:    hno:  :loco:    :nicoderm:  :sprint:
> LV was jus in LA.. put'n it down.. LA came to vegas to get sum get back.. we all had sum fun.. i was jus fun'n bout the road trip  .. but LV & AZ STICK 2gether :cheesy:  its all fun playboy.. u kno how i do it.. & that 62 u kno me i never back down from a hop.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GET THE MEMO WE DONT TALK 2 1 YEAR LOW RIDERS TRYING 2 GET A NAME DONT WASTE YOUR TIME MY BOY YOU NO WHATS UP AND THAT BLACK MAGIC CUT DOG WAS WORKING :0


----------



## dena4life-D

I JUST WANT 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 LAY IT LOW THE DREAMTEAM THE ALLSTARS AND THE REAL LOW RIDERS THAT JUST DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT BE ABOUT IT :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:44 PM~20145716
> *WHAT IT DO MY BOY IM NOT GOING 2 BRING THIS CAR OUT NO MORE I HAVE SOME REAL SHIT I HAVE 2 BRING OUT NOW 2 MUCH CLOWNS ON MY DICK TALKING CRAZY YOU FILL ME  :0
> *



*HELL NAA U AIN'T GONNA JUMP THAT FLOAT NOMORE. U KNOW DAAMN WELL THAT SHIT AIN'T GONNA CUTT IT. ON UR DICK NEVER...
THE THING WAS U THOUGHT U COULD CLOWN A CLOWNER AND U FINALLY MEET THE CLOWNER SO LET THIS FRIENDLY TOPIC GO AND COME WERE THE REAL HOPPIN SHIT IS GOING DOWN AT... SD VS LA VS LV.

WERE WE DON'T GOT TIME TO HOLD HANDS AND KICK CANS OR DICK RIDE AS U WOULD SAY... *


----------



## dena4life-D

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow


----------



## dena4life-D

VIDEO OF THE REAL LV AND LA HOPPERS WILL BE UP AT 10 :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 06:07 PM~20145399
> *AHH... AIN'T THAT SPECIAL! :rofl:
> GLAD TO SEE THAT U CATS OR HOLDIN HANDS AND KICKIN CANS TOGETHER. :rimshot:
> 
> MATTER OF FACT LAYITLOW LETS CLAP IT UP FOR THE ALLSTARS/DREAMTEAM FOR SHARING SUCH A SPECIAL MOMENT IN VEGAS. :tears:
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> NOW RALLY UP AND COME TO SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN DO THIS..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hhahahahah


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 21 2011, 12:33 PM~20143392
> *I SEE THERES NOT A HOLE LET OF CRYING IN HERE ABOUT THE DREAM TEAM !!! WE PUT IT ON THEM THIS WEEKEND EVERY ONE DID GOOD BIG PROPS TO ALL EVERYONE LOOK GOOD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20145741
> *DID YOU GET THE MEMO WE DONT TALK 2 1 YEAR LOW RIDERS TRYING 2 GET A NAME DONT WASTE YOUR TIME MY BOY YOU NO WHATS UP AND THAT BLACK MAGIC CUT DOG WAS WORKING  :0
> *



*CHECK MY FILES. I'M ALREADY HOOD FAMOUS IN THIS BUMPER CHECKIN SHIT.
YOUNG HOG WHEN IT WAS VHS ONLY.
CALI SWAGING VHS.
TRUUCHA U SEEN THE HEAVY HITTER VID.
BIG FISH KILLIN THE BUMPER. THE FIRST ***** TO EVER 2 LIC A RIDA AND BEAT EVERY CAR THAT CAME FROM UR STAFF.
AND TO MANY HOME VIDEOS.

AIN'T NOTHING NEW ABOUT ME OTHER THAN THE INCHES I CHOOSE TO HIT!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 21 2011, 05:56 PM~20145854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hhahahahah
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY DONT GET THIS CLOWN STARTED HE WILL POST UP DOGS OLD PIC OF HIS CARS AND FUCK THIS TOPIC UP :0 IF YOU WANT 2 TALK 2 A NO BOADY GO 2 WHAT EVER TOPIC HE KEEP TALKING ABOUT  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

TROUBLESOME DONT DO IT YOU NO LV WAS DOING SOME LA " SUNDAY :0 FUCK WHAT THE CLOWNS THAT WAS NOT THEIR SAY THE VIDEO WILL BE UP :0 OF THAT BLACK MAGIC CUT DOG :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145787
> *I JUST WANT 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 LAY IT LOW THE DREAMTEAM THE ALLSTARS AND THE REAL LOW RIDERS THAT JUST DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT BE ABOUT IT  :0
> *


*
WELL LETS BE ABOUT IT THAN CHAMP.
WE CAN DO THIS SHIT ASAP AND I WILL SHOW U WHOS THE REAL LOWRIDER/BUMPER CHECKER AND WHO AIN'T.
U JUMPED ON MY SD POST AND TALK THAT NONE SINCE. NOW IMMA TALK SOME REAL SHIT.

U MUST BE OUT UR MIND IF U THINK I'M ON HERE TALKING FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES.
I WANNA HOP AGAINST U AND JOHN PERIOD. I DONT EVEN CARE FOR THE REST OF LA OR LV ANYMORE. *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145787
> *I JUST WANT 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 LAY IT LOW THE DREAMTEAM THE ALLSTARS AND THE REAL LOW RIDERS THAT JUST DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT BE ABOUT IT  :0
> *


ALL the hoppers out there be put'n in work :thumbsup: I wish it was like that out here ...looks like we going to try to make it to the super show this year so we can hop with the big dogs


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20145741
> *DID YOU GET THE MEMO WE DONT TALK 2 1 YEAR LOW RIDERS TRYING 2 GET A NAME DONT WASTE YOUR TIME MY BOY YOU NO WHATS UP AND THAT BLACK MAGIC CUT DOG WAS WORKING  :0
> *


 good look'n D.. thanks for the props


----------



## dena4life-D

IF SOME 1 WANTS 2 HOP HOW HIGH IS OPEN FROM 10 AM 2 7 PM SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES BEFORE SUNDAY PLEASE POST UP TIME AND DAY YOU WILL BE STOPING BY AND WE WILL BE THEIR THANKS :0  AND WE DONT SAY NO WE JUST SAY YEAH :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 21 2011, 06:08 PM~20145962
> *ALL the hoppers out there be put'n in work :thumbsup: I wish it was like that out here ...looks like we going to try to make it to the super show this year so we can hop with the big dogs
> *


THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:00 PM~20145889
> *WHATS UP MY BOY DONT GET THIS CLOWN STARTED HE WILL POST UP DOGS OLD PIC OF HIS CARS AND FUCK THIS TOPIC UP   :0 IF YOU WANT 2 TALK 2 A NO BOADY GO 2 WHAT EVER TOPIC HE KEEP TALKING ABOUT    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*WELL FUCK IT THIS NO BODY WILL BE THERE BEFORE SUNDAY AND YA'LL CAN STILL COME TO SD FOR SOME MORE FUN...

TRUTH IS ME POSTING DOGS GOT ME 7 PMS TODAY.. :biggrin: 
AND THANKS FOR LETTING US ALL KNOW PEAK BUT DON'T SPEAK!!*


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:00 PM~20145889
> *WHATS UP MY BOY DONT GET THIS CLOWN STARTED HE WILL POST UP DOGS OLD PIC OF HIS CARS AND FUCK THIS TOPIC UP  :0 IF YOU WANT 2 TALK 2 A NO BOADY GO 2 WHAT EVER TOPIC HE KEEP TALKING ABOUT    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


eazyiee pistol d... you know i dont dick ride any body in here.. but that shit was funny.... do your thang pimp show him what city you really from nukka.. "PASADENA" theres only one shit talker i know .....


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:03 PM~20145916
> *TROUBLESOME DONT DO IT YOU NO LV WAS DOING SOME LA " SUNDAY  :0 FUCK WHAT THE CLOWNS THAT WAS NOT THEIR SAY THE VIDEO WILL BE UP  :0 OF THAT BLACK MAGIC CUT DOG  :0
> *


DONT TRIP MY BOY....YOU KNOW ITS EASY TO MAKE THE KEYBOARD CLICK LOAD BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING TO RIDE THE STREETS MEAN AND CLEAN AND SET THE CROWD OFF....IM JUST A CHIPPER THESE DAYS BUT I STILL KNOW HOW TO GET SHIT CRACKIN WHEN I HIT THE PARKIN LOT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 21 2011, 06:14 PM~20146000
> *eazyiee pistol d... you know i dont dick ride any body in here.. but  that shit was funny.... do your thang pimp show him what city you really from nukka.. "PASADENA" theres only one shit talker i know .....
> *


MAN STOP IT YOU NO I NO YOU DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT I WAS JUST SAYING :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 06:16 PM~20146010
> *DONT TRIP MY BOY....YOU KNOW ITS EASY TO MAKE THE KEYBOARD CLICK LOAD BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING TO RIDE  THE STREETS MEAN AND CLEAN AND SET THE CROWD OFF....IM JUST A CHIPPER THESE DAYS BUT I STILL KNOW HOW TO GET SHIT CRACKIN WHEN I HIT THE PARKIN LOT :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK MY BOY REAL TALK


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145787
> *I JUST WANT 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 LAY IT LOW THE DREAMTEAM THE ALLSTARS AND THE REAL LOW RIDERS THAT JUST DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT BE ABOUT IT  :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20145973
> *good look'n D.. thanks for the props
> *



IM NOT LIKE THE REST IF SOMETHING IS DOING IT IM GOING 2 SAY IT EVEN IF ITS FROM THE MID WEST THE DREAMTEAM SD AND SO ON  :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146010
> *DONT TRIP MY BOY....YOU KNOW ITS EASY TO MAKE THE KEYBOARD CLICK LOAD BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING TO RIDE  THE STREETS MEAN AND CLEAN AND SET THE CROWD OFF....IM JUST A CHIPPER THESE DAYS BUT I STILL KNOW HOW TO GET SHIT CRACKIN WHEN I HIT THE PARKIN LOT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:17 PM~20146027
> *REAL TALK MY BOY REAL TALK
> *


YOU JUST GET THAT LITTLE PROJECT READY FOR ME SO I CAN HAVE A REAL FUN SUMMER


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146019
> *MAN STOP IT YOU NO I NO YOU DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT I WAS JUST SAYING  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOT TO LOVE ME SOME HOPP SOUPS.. BUMPER CHECKIN IS A MUST..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THIS TOPIC IS ALWAYS HOTT THANKS FOR THE PICS AND VIDEOS HOMIES PROPS 2 ALL THEM HOPPERS DOING IT BIG


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:10 PM~20145979
> *IF SOME 1 WANTS 2 HOP HOW HIGH IS OPEN FROM 10 AM 2 7 PM SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES BEFORE SUNDAY PLEASE  POST UP TIME AND DAY YOU WILL BE STOPING BY AND WE WILL BE THEIR THANKS  :0  AND WE DONT SAY NO WE JUST SAY YEAH  :0
> *



*FUCK IT I'M FEELING MYSELF AND I THINK I'M THAT SOME 1 BRA BRA PLUS EVERY ONE WILL SEE I DON'T JUST TALK TO TALK. STEFEEZY WALKS THE WALK.
HOW ABOUT THE CHRIS BURGER THIS THURSDAY?*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 06:21 PM~20146066
> *YOU JUST GET THAT LITTLE PROJECT READY FOR ME SO I CAN HAVE A REAL FUN SUMMER
> *


YOU GOT IT TOYOTA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

JUST 2 LET FAKE LOW RIDERS NO WE DO NOT LOWRIDE AT CHRIS BURGERS IN LESS ITS SUNDAY I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT WE HOUSE CALL AND SHOP CALL WHEN WE WANT 2 HOP DOWN HERE AND WE SET TIME PLACE AND DATE LAY IT LOW IM JUST SAYING JUST IN CASE SOME NEW LOW RIDERS WANT SOME OR WANT 2 MAKE A NAME :0 IM JUST SAYING IF THEY DONT NO AND TALK THE THE TALK THATS ALL AND I DID NOT SAY NO NAME :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 08:16 PM~20146010
> *DONT TRIP MY BOY....YOU KNOW ITS EASY TO MAKE THE KEYBOARD CLICK LOAD BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING TO RIDE  THE STREETS MEAN AND CLEAN AND SET THE CROWD OFF....IM JUST A CHIPPER THESE DAYS BUT I STILL KNOW HOW TO GET SHIT CRACKIN WHEN I HIT THE PARKIN LOT :biggrin:
> *


U did good OJ....and big props to LV.most of you guys hoppers drove and worked good.....


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 06:32 PM~20145595
> *We said it was LA vs Vegas and that's what happen...they broke down and we helped them.they got their car working and did what they had to do..spike broke Sunday and they help us and we did what we did....so now its LA vs SD and the same thing is going to happen.....WE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN!
> *


YOU JUST MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT LINCOLN,,,, LET THE CARS SPEAK,,,,,,, I AM SD!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146092
> *YOU GOT IT TOYOTA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SSSSSHHHHHHHHH.....YOU WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT YOU AND BIG JOHN BUILDING ME THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WITH THAT REAL WEST COAST FLAVOR TO BUST THAT KENTUCKY TRUCKY'S ASS.....FUCK THE KAT IS OUT OF THE BAG NOW


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20146197
> *YOU JUST MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT LINCOLN,,,,    LET THE CARS SPEAK,,,,,,,    I AM SD!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO IS IT YOU OR THE CLOWN ON THIS SITE POSTING UP DOGS 4 SALE SEE WE CAN TALK I NO YOU TALK THE TALK AND WALK IT BUT YOU CAN GET IT 2 :0


----------



## Big nene 1

Were gonna hit the coast of San Diego, just like the tsunami hit the coast of Japan....we wiping everything out on site


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20146196
> *U did good OJ....and big props to LV.most of you guys hoppers drove and worked good.....
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG!!! CANT WAIT TO MAKE THAT TRIP WEST BOUND SO I CAN GET SOME ACTION


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 06:36 PM~20146212
> *SSSSSHHHHHHHHH.....YOU WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT YOU AND BIG JOHN BUILDING ME THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WITH THAT REAL WEST COAST FLAVOR TO BUST THAT KENTUCKY TRUCKY'S ASS.....FUCK THE KAT IS OUT OF THE BAG NOW
> *


LOL I WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THAT :0 YOU SAID IT NOT ME TOYOTA IS MY NEW SHIT THAT I SAY NOW I JUST LEFT YOUR HOUSE AND I WAS SAYING IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146221
> *Were gonna hit the coast of San Diego, just like the tsunami hit the coast of Japan....we wiping everything out on site
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 06:36 PM~20146221
> *Were gonna hit the coast of San Diego, just like the tsunami hit the coast of Japan....we wiping everything out on site
> *


IN A REAL WAY AND IF WE DONT YOU NO WE WILL BE RIGHT BACK BUT I DONT THINK WE GOING 2 HAVE 2 DO THAT :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146091
> *FUCK IT I'M FEELING MYSELF AND I THINK I'M THAT SOME 1 BRA BRA PLUS EVERY ONE WILL SEE I DON'T JUST TALK TO TALK. STEFEEZY WALKS THE WALK.
> HOW ABOUT THE CHRIS BURGER THIS THURSDAY?
> *


YOU GUYS GET DOWN AT CHRIS BURGER ON THURSDAYS NOW :uh: THAT MUST BE SOME NEW SHIT!!! NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OFF DURING THE WEEK


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO IS IT YOU OR THE CLOWN ON THIS SITE POSTING UP DOGS 4 SALE SEE WE CAN TALK I NO YOU TALK THE TALK AND WALK IT BUT YOU CAN GET IT 2  :0
> *


YOU KNOW YOU DONT SCARE ME,,,, IV BEEN WAITING FOR YOU


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Mar 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20146196-->
> 
> 
> 
> U did good OJ....and big props to LV.most of you guys hoppers drove and worked good.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:34 PM~20146197
> *YOU JUST MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT LINCOLN,,,,    LET THE CARS SPEAK,,,,,,,    I AM SD!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:34 PM~20146197
> *YOU JUST MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT LINCOLN,,,,    LET THE CARS SPEAK,,,,,,,    I AM SD!
> *


Ill B there....and don't try to over load then cars with lead..my car has been sitting the same way since I 1st brought it out.......


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:38 PM~20146239
> *LOL I WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THAT  :0 YOU SAID IT NOT ME TOYOTA IS MY NEW SHIT THAT I SAY NOW I JUST LEFT YOUR HOUSE AND I WAS SAYING IT  :biggrin:
> *


OH.....FUCK I THREW MYSELF UNDER THE BUS THEN....I THOUGHT YOUR NEW SAYIN WAS....EEEEEEASY!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20145787
> *I JUST WANT 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 LAY IT LOW THE DREAMTEAM THE ALLSTARS AND THE REAL LOW RIDERS THAT JUST DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT BE ABOUT IT  :0
> *


fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146221
> *Were gonna hit the coast of San Diego, just like the tsunami hit the coast of Japan....we wiping everything out on site
> *


YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOUR RIDING ALLSTAR _ICK! COME N GET IT DREAMSTAR!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 06:40 PM~20146261
> *YOU GUYS GET DOWN AT CHRIS BURGER ON THURSDAYS NOW :uh: THAT MUST BE SOME NEW SHIT!!! NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OFF DURING THE WEEK
> *



MAN STOP IT WHAT VIDEO HAVE YOU EVER SAW A HOP ON A THURSDAY ON THE SHAW THATS WHAT CLOWNS THAT DONT NO WHATS GOING ON DOWN HERE THINK THATS WHY I DONT TALK 2 FUN BOYS TRYING 2 BE IN THE MIX IT LIKE TALKING 2 A CUP ITS NOT GOING 2 TALK BACK :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20146282
> *OH.....FUCK I THREW MYSELF UNDER THE BUS THEN....I THOUGHT YOUR NEW SAYIN WAS....EEEEEEASY!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO THATS MY BOY JOHN THAT THINKS HE MEXICAN BUT HE IS A OTHER :0


----------



## deesta

28 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) 22 Members: .TERRY., deesta, TROUBLESOME, CHEVYMAN71/64, ROBLEDO, BigSlim818, rick383, streetplayer, SEMS87CUTT, GT~CHAIO, thestrongsurvive, Eddie$Money, Big nene 1, dena4life- D, PHUKET, EBAY, BigVics58, Combat K9 Inc, statutorygrape, GT~PLATING, BIG AL 310, bigswanga


Thic in here :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:43 PM~20146302
> *fixed.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20146281
> *Ill B there....and don't try to over load then cars with lead..my car has been sitting the same way since I 1st brought it out.......
> *


SAVE THE SAD STORYS FOR SOMEONE THATS GONNA LISTEN TO EM,


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:28 PM~20146153
> *JUST 2 LET FAKE LOW RIDERS NO WE DO NOT LOWRIDE AT CHRIS BURGERS IN LESS ITS SUNDAY I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT WE HOUSE CALL AND SHOP CALL WHEN WE WANT 2 HOP DOWN HERE AND WE SET TIME PLACE AND DATE LAY IT LOW IM JUST SAYING JUST IN CASE SOME NEW LOW RIDERS WANT SOME OR WANT 2 MAKE A NAME  :0 IM JUST SAYING IF THEY DONT NO AND TALK THE THE TALK THATS ALL AND I DID NOT SAY NO NAME  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fixed again :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

* Eddie$Money, EBAY, dena4life-D, GT~PLATING, BigVics58, ROBLEDO, deesta, SEMS87CUTT, GT~CHAIO, 70monte805, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, thestrongsurvive, blackcherry 84, statutorygrape, bigswanga, DREAM ON, Combat K9 Inc, TROUBLESOME, BigSlim818, streetplayer, PHUKET, BIG AL 310*


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:46 PM~20146333
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 48221

AND IF AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN IN ****, CAN WE NOT EMBARRASS OUR CITY BY HAVING 200 DAILY DRIVERS FILLING UP THE PARKING LOT, AND 10 LOW-LOWS.

AND ALL YOU AIR BAG **** (NO ****) GO TO A DUB SHOW OR SOMETHING.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:41 PM~20146273
> *YOU KNOW YOU DONT SCARE ME,,,,  IV BEEN WAITING FOR YOU
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE GOT 2 LIL GIRLS BY ME :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:49 PM~20146370
> *AND IF AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN IN ****, CAN WE NOT EMBARRASS OUR CITY BY HAVING 200 DAILY DRIVERS FILLING UP THE PARKING LOT, AND 10 LOW-LOWS.
> 
> AND ALL YOU AIR BAG **** (NO ****) GO TO A DUB SHOW OR SOMETHING.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20146397
> *:buttkick:
> *



I KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING, TRYING TO SET ME UP FOR A PHOTOSHOP POST :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:49 PM~20146374
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE GOT 2 LIL GIRLS BY ME  :0
> *


You a fool :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:49 PM~20146370
> *AND IF AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN IN ****, CAN WE NOT EMBARRASS OUR CITY BY HAVING 200 DAILY DRIVERS FILLING UP THE PARKING LOT, AND 10 LOW-LOWS.
> 
> AND ALL YOU AIR BAG **** (NO ****) GO TO A DUB SHOW OR SOMETHING.
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY WHAT YOU DOING ON A REAL TOPIC ? SOME CLOWN FROM SD HAS A TOPIC WITH ALL THE PIC FROM THIS 1 DO YOU NO HIM IM JUST SAYING BECAUSE HE HAS DOGS FROM PET CO ON THAT SITE AND OLD PIC AND SHIT :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20146411
> *I KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING, TRYING TO SET ME UP FOR A PHOTOSHOP POST  :biggrin:
> *


naw....its cool. i just wanna see pics of your room mates. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:53 PM~20146424
> *WHATS UP MY BOY  WHAT YOU DOING ON A REAL TOPIC ? SOME CLOWN FROM SD HAS A TOPIC WITH ALL THE PIC FROM THIS 1 DO YOU NO HIM IM JUST SAYING BECAUSE HE HAS DOGS FROM PET CO ON THAT SITE AND OLD PIC AND SHIT  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:53 PM~20146424
> *WHATS UP MY BOY  WHAT YOU DOING ON A REAL TOPIC ? SOME CLOWN FROM SD HAS A TOPIC WITH ALL THE PIC FROM THIS 1 DO YOU NO HIM IM JUST SAYING BECAUSE HE HAS DOGS FROM PET CO ON THAT SITE AND OLD PIC AND SHIT  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


WHAT IT DO DARRYL? (SPELL THAT RIGHT?) FA-SHO IS GOOD PEEPS. HE HAS A LOT OF SPIRIT. GO EASY ON HIM. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146212
> *SSSSSHHHHHHHHH.....YOU WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT YOU AND BIG JOHN BUILDING ME THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WITH THAT REAL WEST COAST FLAVOR TO BUST THAT KENTUCKY TRUCKY'S ASS.....FUCK THE KAT IS OUT OF THE BAG NOW
> *


 :wow: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20146330
> *28 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) 22 Members: .TERRY., deesta, TROUBLESOME, CHEVYMAN71/64, ROBLEDO, BigSlim818, rick383, streetplayer, SEMS87CUTT, GT~CHAIO, thestrongsurvive, Eddie$Money, Big nene 1, dena4life- D, PHUKET, EBAY, BigVics58, Combat K9 Inc, statutorygrape, GT~PLATING, BIG AL 310, bigswanga
> Thic in here  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:54 PM~20146431
> *naw....its cool. i just wanna see pics of your room mates.  :biggrin:
> *



I POSTED THEM IN OFFTOPIC!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:49 PM~20146374
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE GOT 2 LIL GIRLS BY ME  :0
> *


I MAKE BOYS HAHA!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20146337
> *SAVE THE SAD STORYS FOR SOMEONE THATS GONNA LISTEN TO EM,
> *


CHAIO I MUST SAY YOU DO PUT IT DOWN 4 SD WITH YOUR CAR OR A CUSTOMER CAR AND MY BOY THE SD GUY AND STRAIGHT GAME :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20146460
> *I POSTED THEM IN OFFTOPIC!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 06:55 PM~20146451
> *WHAT IT DO DARRYL? (SPELL THAT RIGHT?) FA-SHO IS GOOD PEEPS. HE HAS A LOT OF SPIRIT. GO EASY ON HIM. :biggrin:
> *


I CANT SPELL IM DOING MY BEST 2 MUCH LEAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND I DONT NO A FA SHO WHAT CITY IS HE OUT OF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

ANGELGIRL I C U


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:54 PM~20146431
> *naw....its cool. i just wanna see pics of your room mates.  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MY NEW DENA4LIFE MEMBER :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 48221

4User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and Anonymous Users)
4 M Members:EBAY, bthang64, .TERRY. Big nene 1, 

WHAT DAT M LIKE?


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 10:03 PM~20146540
> *4User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and  Anonymous Users)
> 4 M Members:EBAY, bthang64, .TERRY. Big nene 1,
> 
> WHAT DAT M LIKE?
> *


sup big homie :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:01 PM~20146518
> *ANGELGIRL I C U
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ABOUT 2 MAKE HIM START TALKING SHIT LIKE ME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:03 PM~20146539
> *WHATS UP MY NEW DENA4LIFE MEMBER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



LOL, I THOUGHT HE WAS YOUR MOUTHPIECE EARLIER.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 21 2011, 08:04 PM~20146552
> *sup big homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:03 PM~20146540
> *4User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and  Anonymous Users)
> 4 M Members:EBAY, bthang64, .TERRY. Big nene 1,
> 
> WHAT DAT M LIKE?
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:03 PM~20146539
> *WHATS UP MY NEW DENA4LIFE MEMBER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 Dena4Life member? :rofl: if we wasn't from opposite sides of the tracks.... maybe. :biggrin: but its still Dena Love. beside you know i had to stay with that WESTSIDE alta some way or another. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:57 PM~20146467
> *I MAKE BOYS HAHA!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK YOU :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:04 PM~20146555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU ABOUT 2 MAKE HIM START TALKING SHIT LIKE ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE MUST THINK HES LOGGED IN AS INVISABLE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:07 PM~20146580
> *:0 Dena4Life member?  :rofl: if we wasn't from opposite sides of the tracks.... maybe. :biggrin: but its still Dena Love. beside you know i had to stay with that WESTSIDE alta some way or another. :biggrin:
> *


WELL LOOKS LIKE WE GOING 2 HAVE 2 KICK YOU OUT BECAUSE YOU STARTING OFF ON THE WRONG FOOT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST TALKED 2 THE PRESIDENT AND HE SAID WE CANT HAVE YOU IN THE CLUB BECAUSE YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR CAR SO BRING ALL THE SHIT WE GAVE YOU BACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR OUT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:10 PM~20146604
> *HE MUST THINK HES LOGGED IN AS INVISABLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:12 PM~20146632
> *WELL LOOKS LIKE WE GOING 2 HAVE 2 KICK YOU OUT BECAUSE YOU STARTING OFF ON THE WRONG FOOT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I JUST TALKED 2 THE PRESIDENT AND HE SAID WE CANT HAVE YOU IN THE CLUB BECAUSE YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR CAR SO BRING ALL THE SHIT WE GAVE YOU BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR OUT
> *



GIVE HIM BACK THE LEAD FIRST. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:08 PM~20146589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:05 PM~20146560
> *LOL, I THOUGHT HE WAS YOUR MOUTHPIECE EARLIER.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ME 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:13 PM~20146645
> *GIVE HIM BACK THE LEAD FIRST. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4 WHAT YOU TRYING 2 BRAKE HIS CAR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

EBAY TO THE MUTHERFUCKING TOP


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20146643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You fuckers scared him away :wow:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 21 2011, 08:16 PM~20146675
> *You fuckers scared him away  :wow:
> *


YOU MUST NOT KNOW ROBLEDO. THAT FOOL CAN CLOWN BETTER THEN ANYBODY ON THIS SITE, HANDS DOWN.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:12 PM~20146632
> *WELL LOOKS LIKE WE GOING 2 HAVE 2 KICK YOU OUT BECAUSE YOU STARTING OFF ON THE WRONG FOOT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I JUST TALKED 2 THE PRESIDENT AND HE SAID WE CANT HAVE YOU IN THE CLUB BECAUSE YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR CAR SO BRING ALL THE SHIT WE GAVE YOU BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146675
> *You fuckers scared him away  :wow:
> *


BULLSHIT HE DONT HAVE SHIT 2 DO HE WILL BE BACK WATCH OUT 4 OLD PIC AND DOGS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:19 PM~20146700
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ROBLEDO. THAT FOOL CAN CLOWN BETTER THEN ANYBODY ON THIS SITE, HANDS DOWN.
> *


HE TALKING ABOUT THAT FASO GUY :0


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2011, 07:56 PM~20146458
> *:wave:
> *


What up Loc


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:19 PM~20146700
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ROBLEDO. THAT FOOL CAN CLOWN BETTER THEN ANYBODY ON THIS SITE, HANDS DOWN.
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146672
> *4 WHAT YOU TRYING 2 BRAKE HIS CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was at Wil-bones house the other day and he said he's coming for you with a 2000 linc. :0


----------



## 48221

26 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: EBAY *has* big nuts,


----------



## big nuts

*GRRACIAS*CATOS PUTOS


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146722
> *HE TALKING ABOUT THAT FASO GUY  :0
> *


Foo I was talking about Beaver... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:19 PM~20146700
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ROBLEDO. THAT FOOL CAN CLOWN BETTER THEN ANYBODY ON THIS SITE, HANDS DOWN.
> *


pay attention sweet tits! they're not talking bout me. :biggrin: but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:23 PM~20146745
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: EBAY has big nuts,in him
> *


fixd


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 21 2011, 07:24 PM~20146749
> *Foo I was talking about Beaver... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:25 PM~20146762
> *pay attention sweet tits! they're not talking bout me.  :biggrin: but thanks for the compliment.
> *


OK OG LEAKY


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 21 2011, 08:24 PM~20146747
> *GRRACIASCATOS PUTOS
> *


WHAT IT DO FAT BOY!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:25 PM~20146762
> *pay attention sweet tits! they're not talking bout me.  :biggrin: but thanks for the compliment.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 21 2011, 08:25 PM~20146769
> *fixd
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts

to much talking not enough hoppen :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:23 PM~20146741
> *i was at Wil-bones house the other day and he said he's coming for you with a 2000 linc.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN YOU NO ITS NOT GOING 2 WORK :0


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20146370
> *AND IF AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN IN ****, CAN WE NOT EMBARRASS OUR CITY BY HAVING 200 DAILY DRIVERS FILLING UP THE PARKING LOT, AND 10 LOW-LOWS.
> 
> AND ALL YOU AIR BAG **** (NO ****) GO TO A DUB SHOW OR SOMETHING.
> *


On the real!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:26 PM~20146785
> *OK OG LEAKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm not gonna ruin this topic with p-shops of you......ok maybe just one.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20146825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN YOU NO ITS NOT GOING 2 WORK  :0
> *


you know that and i know but he don't know that. :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:31 PM~20146831
> *i'm not gonna ruin this topic with p-shops of you......ok maybe just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 07:34 PM~20146844
> *you know that and i know but he don't know that.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20146823
> *to much talking not enough hoppen :biggrin:
> *


just waiting for the vids....so in the meantime...... :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:35 PM~20146857
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146866
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2011, 08:36 PM~20146873
> *:0  :0  :0  :rimshot:
> *


THIS GUY :uh: LET ME SEE DA ELCO AHAH


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:37 PM~20146230
> *THANKS BIG DOGG!!! CANT WAIT TO MAKE THAT TRIP WEST BOUND SO I CAN GET SOME ACTION
> *


oj the Lincoln looking real good home!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:35 PM~20146861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he put the caddy back in the paint shop. he says its gonna look better than when i had it. thats not gonna happen. this is how it looked when i had it.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146873
> *:0  :0  :0  :rimshot:
> *



SANTA ANA IN THE HOUSE WHAT YOU GOING 2 DO BIG GAL BIG D SAID IT :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:55 PM~20146451
> *WHAT IT DO DARRYL? (SPELL THAT RIGHT?) FA-SHO IS GOOD PEEPS. HE HAS A LOT OF SPIRIT. GO EASY ON HIM. :biggrin:
> *


*COME ON EBAY... DO U WANT SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS?

I DONT NEED HIM TO GO EASY I NEED HIM TO CONTINUE ACTING LIKE HE DON'T KNOW WHO'S A S.D FACTOR IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT.
DON'T TELL ME THE CRENSHAW IS COMING OUT U?*


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:37 PM~20146883
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


d whats up big dog!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146866
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up gmorg? whats good wit'cha?


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20146883
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


d i heard you went up their and put it down for dena 4 life


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 07:41 PM~20146929
> *d whats up big dog!
> *


NOT SHIT JUST DOING WHAT ITS POST 2 DO


----------



## DIPN714

<span style='color:red'>gona let it do what it do;;and u no that[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:41 PM~20146932
> *what up gmorg? whats good wit'cha?
> *


same old shit my boy about to break out that big body for the summer


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20146329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO THATS MY BOY JOHN THAT THINKS HE MEXICAN BUT HE IS A OTHER  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146010
> *DONT TRIP MY BOY....YOU KNOW ITS EASY TO MAKE THE KEYBOARD CLICK LOAD BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING TO RIDE  THE STREETS MEAN AND CLEAN AND SET THE CROWD OFF....IM JUST A CHIPPER THESE DAYS BUT I STILL KNOW HOW TO GET SHIT CRACKIN WHEN I HIT THE PARKIN LOT :biggrin:
> *



*COME ON NOW FELLA.. I PROBABLY HAVE MORE LOWRIDERS IN MY YARD THAN U EVER OWNED IN UR LOWRIDER CAREER BUD.

DON'T TRIP U WILL ALSO KNOW THIS KEYBOARD IS REALLY ABOUT THIS BUMPER CHECKIN SHIT.*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20146941
> *d i heard you went up their and put it down for dena 4 life
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN THATS WHAT WE DO I GOT THAT OTHER THANG READY 2 AND THEY THINK ITS THE 63 OR MY 62 :dunno: :dunno: IT COULD BE A G BOADY WELL GUESS WHAT IT IS :0


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146724
> *What up Loc
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146954
> *gona let it do what it do;;and u no that</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THIS SUNDAY OR WHEN :0


----------



## DIPN714

MAN NOTHING BUT HEAVY HITTERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

YEZZIRR!!!!DA ALLSTARS AND DA DREAM TEAM DID PUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!NOW WE GOING TO S.D TO DO THE SAME!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:48 PM~20147000
> *:0  :0  :0 THIS SUNDAY OR WHEN  :0
> *


SOON AS I CAN :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146956
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


OK WHAT ARE YOU BECAUSE YOUR DAD HAS A JOB AT 711 :0


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20147010
> *YEZZIRR!!!!DA ALLSTARS AND DA DREAM TEAM DID PUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!NOW WE GOING TO S.D TO DO THE SAME!!!!
> *


CHECK UR MAIL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146955
> *same old shit my boy about to break out that big body for the summer
> *


yeah i seen the pics....you doing the damn thang wit that. i can't even compete. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 07:49 PM~20147010
> *YEZZIRR!!!!DA ALLSTARS AND DA DREAM TEAM DID PUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!NOW WE GOING TO S.D TO DO THE SAME!!!!
> *


DID YOU PUT IT DOWN IN JAIL 2 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:28 PM~20146153
> *JUST 2 LET FAKE LOW RIDERS NO WE DO NOT LOWRIDE AT CHRIS BURGERS IN LESS ITS SUNDAY  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I FIGURED U WERE GOING TO SAY SOMETHIN LIKE THAT. GOOD ONE THO.
IT'S ALL GOOD I GUESS WE WILL BE WAITING.
BUT JUST KNOW THE LONGER IT TAKES FOR US THE HOP THE MORE PET CO DAWGS I SELL AND THE MORE RIDAZ,PUMPS AND WEIGHT I GET.. :biggrin: 

SEE YA SOON HOMIE!*


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147025
> *yeah i seen the pics....you doing the damn thang wit that. i can't even compete. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:28 PM~20146153
> *JUST 2 LET FAKE LOW RIDERS NO WE DO NOT LOWRIDE AT CHRIS BURGERS IN LESS ITS SUNDAY I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT WE HOUSE CALL AND SHOP CALL WHEN WE WANT 2 HOP DOWN HERE AND WE SET TIME PLACE AND DATE LAY IT LOW IM JUST SAYING JUST IN CASE SOME NEW LOW RIDERS WANT SOME OR WANT 2 MAKE A NAME  :0 IM JUST SAYING IF THEY DONT NO AND TALK THE THE TALK THATS ALL AND I DID NOT SAY NO NAME  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:41 PM~20146925
> *COME ON EBAY... DO U WANT SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS?
> 
> I DONT NEED HIM TO GO EASY I NEED HIM TO CONTINUE ACTING LIKE HE DON'T KNOW WHO'S A S.D  FACTOR IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT.
> DON'T TELL ME THE CRENSHAW IS COMING OUT U?
> *


IT WAS A COMPLIMENT TO YOU FOOL.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 21 2011, 07:53 PM~20147047
> *thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221

EBAY TO THE MUTHERFUCKING TOP


----------



## DIPN714

MY NEW GURL;;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20147010
> *YEZZIRR!!!!DA ALLSTARS AND DA DREAM TEAM DID PUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND!!!!NOW WE GOING TO S.D TO DO THE SAME!!!!
> *



*CAN YA'LL PLEASE AND I MEAN PRETTY PLEASE COME THIS SUNDAY?
SO SD CAN GIVE THE WAR POST SOMETHING TO LOOK AT SINCE D WANNA STAY ON THE HOLD HANDS KICK CANS TOPIC.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL. I RATHER WAIT UNTILL SD MAKE SUM FOOTAGE HAPPEN SO LAYITLOW CAN SEE WHERE THE REAL BUMPER CHECKIN SHIT GOES DOWN AT....

PS. IF YALL DO THE SAME THANG TO S.D I WILL RETIRE!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:55 PM~20147068
> *IT WAS A COMPLIMENT TO YOU FOOL.
> *


*OH... MY BAD! :uh: 
U KNOW WHEN YA BOY IN WAR MODE I DON'T NEED NO MAN TO GO EASY.
THE MORE THEY TALK THE HARDER MY BUMPERS GOING TO HIT.
MARK MY WORDS PIMP!!!!*


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## dena4life-D

HOW HIGH IS READY FIRST IT WAS THURSDAY NOW ITS SUNDAY YOU SEE WHAT I BE SAYING LAY IT LOW :0 </span>THATS WHY I DONT TALK I JUST DO IT BECAUSE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS WHEN YOU JUST SAID SOMETHING YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAMES :0 </span>


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20146823
> *to much talking not enough hoppen :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD BE READY FOR WAR AFTER YOU REBUILT YOUR WHOLE CAR AT THE BEAVER DAMN YESTERDAY....LOL


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:01 PM~20147124
> *OH... MY BAD!  :uh:
> U KNOW WHEN YA BOY IN WAR MODE I DON'T NEED NO MAN TO GO EASY.
> THE MORE THEY TALK THE HARDER MY BUMPERS GOING TO HIT.
> MARK MY WORDS PIMP!!!!
> *


I AINT MAD ATYA


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 08:40 PM~20146905
> *oj the Lincoln looking real good home!
> *


THANKS HOMIE....APPRECIATE THE LOVE IM JUST TRYIN TO DO MY PART :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 08:08 PM~20147207
> *YOU SHOULD BE READY FOR WAR AFTER YOU REBUILT  YOUR WHOLE CAR AT THE BEAVER DAMN YESTERDAY....LOL
> *


I DID THE SAME IN THAT LOT SATURDAY AND HE DID SUNDAY :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:46 PM~20146971
> *COME ON NOW FELLA.. I PROBABLY HAVE MORE LOWRIDERS IN MY YARD THAN U EVER OWNED IN UR LOWRIDER CAREER BUD.
> 
> DON'T TRIP U WILL ALSO KNOW THIS KEYBOARD IS REALLY ABOUT THIS BUMPER CHECKIN SHIT.
> *


DAMN BIG DOGG I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES....HOW YOU FIGURE I WAS TALKING TO YOU I WAS MAKIN A STATEMENT!!!! I KNOW YOU NOT FEELIN GUILTY??? I DONT THINK YOU WANT TO HAVE ANY YARD WARS IM STACKED IN THAT AREA....NOT A BUNCH OF G BODIES EITHER I GOT CHEVY'SSSSSSSS.....

YOU MIGHT HAVE HAD A FEW MORE CARS BUT I ONLY BUILD FULL FRAMERS AND NO JUNKS OR TRAILOR TRASH....I BUILD FREEWAY RIDIN BUMPER CHECKERS :biggrin: OH THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD TOO....I SEE YOUR IN WAR MODE BUT DONT TAKE SHIT TO HEART IF I WAS REFERRING TO YOU I WOULD HAVE ADDRESSED YOU DIRECTLY BIG DOGG...ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE ANYWAY AND IM THE PEOPLES CHAMP :biggrin: I NEVER TAKE IT TO HEART AND THESE CITY BATTLES ARE GONNA MAKE THE SUMMER A BANGER


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 08:17 PM~20147300
> *DAMN BIG DOGG I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES....HOW YOU FIGURE I WAS TALKING TO YOU I WAS MAKIN A STATEMENT!!!! I KNOW YOU NOT FEELIN GUILTY??? I DONT THINK YOU WANT TO HAVE ANY YARD WARS IM STACKED IN THAT AREA....NOT A BUNCH OF G BODIES EITHER I GOT CHEVY'SSSSSSSS.....
> 
> YOU MIGHT HAVE HAD FEW MORE CARS BUT I ONLY BUILD FULL FRAMERS AND NO JUNKS OR TRAILOR TRASH....I BUILD FREEWAY RIDIN BUMPER CHECKERS :biggrin: OH THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD TOO....I SEE YOUR IN WAR MODE BUT DONT TAKE SHIT TO HEART IF I WAS REFERRING TO YOU I WOULD HAVE ADDRESSED YOU DIRECTLY BIG DOGG...ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE ANYWAY I NEVER TAKE IT TO HEART AND THESE CITY BATTLES ARE GONNA MAKE THE SUMMER A BANGER
> *



THATS WHY I STOP TALKING 2 HIM MAN STOP TALKING 2 THIS GUY HE DONT NO WHATS UP YOU SEE NO 1 TALKS 2 HIM LET HIM TALK 2 HIM SELF MY BOY :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 07:00 PM~20145889
> *WHATS UP MY BOY DONT GET THIS CLOWN STARTED HE WILL POST UP DOGS OLD PIC OF HIS CARS AND FUCK THIS TOPIC UP  :0 IF YOU WANT 2 TALK 2 A NO BOADY GO 2 WHAT EVER TOPIC HE KEEP TALKING ABOUT    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY U KEEP SPEAKING ON MY DOGS...
I HEARD U OWN A FEW YOURSELF.

I SEE YOU DO THEM JUST LIKE U DO UR CARS.
FILL UMM UP WIT WIEGHT. * :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 06:28 PM~20146153
> *JUST 2 LET FAKE LOW RIDERS NO WE DO NOT LOWRIDE AT CHRIS BURGERS IN LESS ITS SUNDAY I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT WE HOUSE CALL AND SHOP CALL WHEN WE WANT 2 HOP DOWN HERE AND WE SET TIME PLACE AND DATE LAY IT LOW IM JUST SAYING JUST IN CASE SOME NEW LOW RIDERS WANT SOME OR WANT 2 MAKE A NAME  :0 IM JUST SAYING IF THEY DONT NO AND TALK THE THE TALK THATS ALL AND I DID NOT SAY NO NAME  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

SOME 1 BUY A DOG FROM THIS LAME SO HE OR SHE CAN GET OFF THIS TOPIC :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 08:17 PM~20147300
> *DAMN BIG DOGG I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES....HOW YOU FIGURE I WAS TALKING TO YOU I WAS MAKIN A STATEMENT!!!! I KNOW YOU NOT FEELIN GUILTY??? I DONT THINK YOU WANT TO HAVE ANY YARD WARS IM STACKED IN THAT AREA....NOT A BUNCH OF G BODIES EITHER I GOT CHEVY'SSSSSSSS.....
> 
> YOU MIGHT HAVE HAD A FEW MORE CARS BUT I ONLY BUILD FULL FRAMERS AND NO JUNKS OR TRAILOR TRASH....I BUILD FREEWAY RIDIN BUMPER CHECKERS :biggrin: OH THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD TOO....I SEE YOUR IN WAR MODE BUT DONT TAKE SHIT TO HEART IF I WAS REFERRING TO YOU I WOULD HAVE ADDRESSED YOU DIRECTLY BIG DOGG...ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE ANYWAY AND IM THE PEOPLES CHAMP :biggrin: I NEVER TAKE IT TO HEART AND THESE CITY BATTLES ARE GONNA MAKE THE SUMMER A BANGER
> *



YOU DONT HAVE 2 SAY NO NAME WHEN YOU A HATER YOU NO ITS YOU AND LOOK AT WHAT HE SAID :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## BigVics58

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fukn comedy


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20147346
> *THATS WHY I STOP TALKING 2 HIM MAN STOP TALKING 2 THIS GUY HE DONT NO WHATS UP YOU SEE NO 1 TALKS 2 HIM LET HIM TALK 2 HIM SELF MY BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*U STOP TALKING BECAUSE U FINALLY MET SOMEONE THAT TALKS AS MUCH AS U.
U FINALLY SEE HOW THE DREAM TEAM USE TO FEEL.  *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:26 PM~20147402
> *SOME 1 BUY A DOG FROM THIS LAME SO HE OR SHE CAN GET OFF THIS TOPIC  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20147346
> *THATS WHY I STOP TALKING 2 HIM MAN STOP TALKING 2 THIS GUY HE DONT NO WHATS UP YOU SEE NO 1 TALKS 2 HIM LET HIM TALK 2 HIM SELF MY BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:17 PM~20147300
> *DAMN BIG DOGG I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES....HOW YOU FIGURE I WAS TALKING TO YOU I WAS MAKIN A STATEMENT!!!! I KNOW YOU NOT FEELIN GUILTY??? I DONT THINK YOU WANT TO HAVE ANY YARD WARS IM STACKED IN THAT AREA....NOT A BUNCH OF G BODIES EITHER I GOT CHEVY'SSSSSSSS.....
> 
> YOU MIGHT HAVE HAD A FEW MORE CARS BUT I ONLY BUILD FULL FRAMERS AND NO JUNKS OR TRAILOR TRASH....I BUILD FREEWAY RIDIN BUMPER CHECKERS :biggrin: OH THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD TOO....I SEE YOUR IN WAR MODE BUT DONT TAKE SHIT TO HEART IF I WAS REFERRING TO YOU I WOULD HAVE ADDRESSED YOU DIRECTLY BIG DOGG...ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE ANYWAY AND IM THE PEOPLES CHAMP :biggrin: I NEVER TAKE IT TO HEART AND THESE CITY BATTLES ARE GONNA MAKE THE SUMMER A BANGER
> *



*U DIDN'T HAVE TO MENTION NAME PIMP JUICE.
I'M THE ONLY RIDA TALKING THIS HOPPIN SHIT BEHIND THIS KEYBOARD TO DENA.
I CAN READ BETWEEN THE LINES. U SENT THE QUOTE TO HIM BRO.
KEEP IT 100 IT'S ALL GOOD.
AND TRUST ME U AIN'T THE ONLY ONE WITH CHEVY'S BRO OR FULL FRAMERS OR ANYTHING ELSE U WANNA THROW OUT THERE.

BUT IF U SAY IT WASNT TO ME. MY BAD BUT WE KNOW THE REAL.
IT'S STILL ALL FUN AND GAMES AT THE END OF THE DAY. :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:05 PM~20147173
> *HOW HIGH IS READY FIRST IT WAS THURSDAY NOW ITS SUNDAY YOU SEE WHAT I BE SAYING LAY IT LOW  :0 </span>THATS WHY I DONT TALK I JUST DO IT BECAUSE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS WHEN YOU JUST SAID SOMETHING YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAMES  :0 </span>
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20147346
> *THATS WHY I STOP TALKING 2 HIM MAN STOP TALKING 2 THIS GUY HE DONT NO WHATS UP YOU SEE NO 1 TALKS 2 HIM LET HIM TALK 2 HIM SELF MY BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzu9JZrE1Z4
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20147402
> *<span style='color:red'>U SHOULD BY A DOG FROM ME PIMP U KNOW THAT ?? WILL FUCK UP UR DOGS LIFE JUST LIKE IT FUCKS UP UR CARS... :rimshot: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:26 PM~20147402
> *SOME 1 BUY A DOG FROM THIS LAME SO HE OR SHE CAN GET OFF THIS TOPIC  :0
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20114352
> *you the man what can i say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont get down like this  :0
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:47 PM~20147648
> *
> *


 :x: :h5: :x: :h5: :x: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *



THANKS MY BOY I DID NOT NO HOW 2 DO IT NOW HE ABOUT 2 TRY AND SELL YOU A DOG OR TALK SHIT 2 YOU :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:42 PM~20147582
> *U DIDN'T HAVE TO MENTION NAME PIMP JUICE.
> I'M THE ONLY RIDA TALKING THIS HOPPIN SHIT BEHIND THIS KEYBOARD TO DENA.
> I CAN READ BETWEEN THE LINES. U SENT THE QUOTE TO HIM BRO.
> KEEP IT 100 IT'S ALL GOOD.
> AND TRUST ME U AIN'T THE ONLY ONE WITH CHEVY'S BRO OR FULL FRAMERS OR ANYTHING ELSE U WANNA THROW OUT THERE.
> 
> BUT IF U SAY IT WASNT TO ME. MY BAD BUT WE KNOW THE REAL.
> IT'S STILL ALL FUN AND GAMES AT THE END OF THE DAY.  :biggrin:
> *


THE SHIT YOU AND D GOT IS U AND HIM...IM LOOKIN FOR MY OWN BATTLES....I SMELL YOU HOMIE I DO KEEP IT 110% ALWAYS  AS FOR THE FULL FRAMERS AND CHEVYS YOU SHOT AT ME ABOUT CARS AND QUANTITIES AND SO ON SO I SHOT BACK.....I HAD A FADE WITH NENE THIS WEEKEND AND HE HAD SOME ISSUES SO HE DIDNT BRING HIS CAR AND THATS THE REAL PIMPER NICKLE PICKLE :biggrin: AND YOU ARE RIGHT AT THE END OF THE DAY IS ALL FUN AND YOU STILL OWE ME SOME GET BACK FROM THE OLD DAYS SO I THINK WE NEED TO PUT THEM LINCOLNS NOSE TO NOSE :0 :0 :0 ...LIKE I TOLD MY BOY BIG NENE,,,,YOU GOT A LINCOLN I GOT A LINCOLN,,,,YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND MY SHIT IS CLEAN,,,,SO WE NEED TO DO THIS MAN :wow:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:47 AM~20147648
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 21 2011, 08:52 PM~20147705
> *:x:  :h5:  :x:  :h5:  :x:  :h5:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## redline

> THE SHIT YOU AND D GOT IS U AND HIM...IM LOOKIN FOR MY OWN BATTLES....I SMELL YOU HOMIE I DO KEEP IT 110% ALWAYS  AS FOR THE FULL FRAMERS AND CHEVYS YOU SHOT AT ME ABOUT CARS AND QUANTITIES AND SO ON SO I SHOT BACK.....I HAD A FADE WITH NENE THIS WEEKEND AND HE HAD SOME ISSUES SO HE DIDNT BRING HIS CAR AND THATS THE REAL PIMPER NICKLE PICKLE :biggrin: AND YOU ARE RIGHT AT THE END OF THE DAY IS ALL FUN AND YOU STILL OWE ME SOME GET BACK FROM THE OLD DAYS SO I THINK WE NEED TO PUT THEM LINCOLNS NOSE TO NOSE :0 :0 :0 ...LIKE I TOLD MY BOY BIG NENE,,,,YOU GOT A LINCOLN I GOT A LINCOLN,,,,YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND MY SHIT IS CLEAN,,,,SO WE NEED TO DO THIS MAN :wow:
> [ :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:54 PM~20147715
> *THANKS MY BOY I DID NOT NO HOW 2 DO IT NOW HE ABOUT 2 TRY AND SELL YOU A DOG OR TALK SHIT 2 YOU  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


i don't give a fuck...he can jump off this bridge. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 08:55 PM~20147727
> *:0
> *


YOU SEE THAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND HE TALKING SHIT 2 ME AND JOHN SEE IM NOT JOHN IF YOU FUCK WITH ME IM GOING 2 BE ON THAT ASS JOHN HE JUST JOHN I GUESS BUT IM NOT GOING 2 LET A FUN BOY TALK DOWN ON ME :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20147722
> *THE SHIT YOU AND D GOT IS U AND HIM...IM LOOKIN FOR MY OWN BATTLES....I SMELL YOU HOMIE I DO KEEP IT 110% ALWAYS   AS FOR THE FULL FRAMERS AND CHEVYS YOU SHOT AT ME ABOUT CARS AND QUANTITIES AND SO ON SO I SHOT BACK.....I HAD A FADE WITH NENE THIS WEEKEND AND HE HAD SOME ISSUES SO HE DIDNT BRING HIS CAR AND THATS THE REAL PIMPER NICKLE PICKLE :biggrin: AND YOU ARE RIGHT AT THE END OF THE DAY IS ALL FUN AND YOU STILL OWE ME SOME GET BACK FROM THE OLD DAYS SO I THINK WE NEED TO PUT THEM LINCOLNS NOSE TO NOSE :0  :0  :0 ...LIKE I TOLD MY BOY BIG NENE,,,,YOU GOT A LINCOLN I GOT A LINCOLN,,,,YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND MY SHIT IS CLEAN,,,,SO WE NEED TO DO THIS MAN :wow:
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN YOU TRYED TO PULL A SNEAK ATTACK AND REGREATED IT,


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:00 PM~20147799
> *i don't give a fuck...he can jump off this bridge. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ABOUT A DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*AIGHT I'M OUTTA HERE LAYITLOW.. :biggrin: 
I'M DONE MAKING YA'LL LAUGH. :roflmao:

DENA,JOHN,LA IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMIES BUT ITS GOING DOWN LIKE AIRPLANE CRASHES.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL

SD WE GOT THIS DONT EVEN TRIP!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:01 PM~20147812
> *I REMEMBER WHEN YOU TRYED TO PULL A SNEAK ATTACK AND REGREATED IT,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


SO THIS IS HOW YOU GET HIM OFF THIS TOPIC :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20147825
> *WHAT ABOUT A DOG  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he can hug that fucker on the way down.... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

Just talked to GUSTAVO I mean YASTUVO video will be up shortly its gonna be two videos one for sat night and one for Sunday


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20147829
> *AIGHT I'M OUTTA HERE LAYITLOW..  :biggrin:
> I'M DONE MAKING YA'LL LAUGH. :roflmao:
> 
> DENA,JOHN,LA IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMIES BUT ITS GOING DOWN LIKE AIRPLANE CRASHES.
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL
> 
> SD WE GOT THIS DONT EVEN TRIP!!
> *


like that caddy did? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20147874
> *Just talked to GUSTAVO I mean YASTUVO video will be up shortly its gonna be two videos one for sat night and one for Sunday
> *



WELL WHAT THE FUCK FAT ASS :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20147722
> *THE SHIT YOU AND D GOT IS U AND HIM...IM LOOKIN FOR MY OWN BATTLES....I SMELL YOU HOMIE I DO KEEP IT 110% ALWAYS   AS FOR THE FULL FRAMERS AND CHEVYS YOU SHOT AT ME ABOUT CARS AND QUANTITIES AND SO ON SO I SHOT BACK.....I HAD A FADE WITH NENE THIS WEEKEND AND HE HAD SOME ISSUES SO HE DIDNT BRING HIS CAR AND THATS THE REAL PIMPER NICKLE PICKLE :biggrin: AND YOU ARE RIGHT AT THE END OF THE DAY IS ALL FUN AND YOU STILL OWE ME SOME GET BACK FROM THE OLD DAYS SO I THINK WE NEED TO PUT THEM LINCOLNS NOSE TO NOSE :0  :0  :0 ...LIKE I TOLD MY BOY BIG NENE,,,,YOU GOT A LINCOLN I GOT A LINCOLN,,,,YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND MY SHIT IS CLEAN,,,,SO WE NEED TO DO THIS MAN :wow:
> *


*SOUNDS GOOD TO ME PIMP JUICE..
WAT HOP WE HAD BACK IN THE DAY?* :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20147812
> *I REMEMBER WHEN YOU TRYED TO PULL A SNEAK ATTACK AND REGREATED IT,
> *


STOP IT HOMIE....SNEAK ATTACK NEVER....I HAD TO LOCK THE BACK OF CAR UP TO AND SHOW THE WHOLE LOT WHAT I WAS WORKIN WITH JUST TO GET THAT FADE....THEN WHEN YOU GOT THERE YOU DID FOOL ME WITH THE WHEELS BUT I STILL TOOK THAT SHIT AND GAVE IT UP BECAUSE THATS ME ALWAYS ON THE 100....I NEVER GOT MY GET BACK SO THIS IS LIKE COLLECTIN ON A OLD DEBT AND MAYBE I GET SNUCK AGAIN BUT EITHER WAY I NEED THAT FADE :biggrin: I NEVER REGRET IT LIKE I TOLD SPIKE THERE IS ONLY TWO OUT COMES....I WIN OR I LOOSE BUT EITHER WAY YOU WILL SEE ME AGAIN


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20147892
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME PIMP JUICE..
> WAT HOP WE HAD BACK IN THE DAY? :dunno:
> *


YOUR BLACK CUTTY AND MY YELLOW LS...YOU MEMBER NOW??? WHEN I WAS GONNA GET THAT FADE BACK IN LA YOU BROKE SO I HAD TO BREAK BIRDIE OFF INSTEAD :wow: AGAIN....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


OFCOURSE HE FIXED... :cheesy: 
SOUNDS LIKE U WANNA JOIN THE FUN.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:06 PM~20147896
> *STOP IT HOMIE....SNEAK ATTACK NEVER....I HAD TO LOCK THE BACK OF CAR UP TO AND SHOW THE WHOLE LOT WHAT I WAS WORKIN WITH JUST TO GET THAT FADE....THEN WHEN YOU GOT THERE YOU DID FOOL ME WITH THE WHEELS BUT I STILL TOOK THAT SHIT AND GAVE IT UP BECAUSE THATS ME ALWAYS ON THE 100....I NEVER GOT MY GET BACK SO THIS IS LIKE COLLECTIN ON A OLD DEBT AND MAYBE I GET SNUCK AGAIN BUT EITHER WAY I NEED THAT FADE :biggrin: I NEVER REGRET IT LIKE I TOLD SPIKE THERE IS ONLY TWO OUT COMES....I WIN OR I LOOSE BUT EITHER WAY YOU WILL SEE ME AGAIN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHIPPER :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:09 PM~20147921
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CHIPPER  :0
> *


ITS A CLEAN CHIPPER THOUGH :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:08 PM~20147912
> *YOUR BLACK CUTTY AND MY YELLOW LS...YOU MEMBER NOW??? WHEN I WAS GONNA GET THAT FADE BACK IN LA YOU BROKE SO I HAD TO BREAK BIRDIE OFF INSTEAD :wow: AGAIN....
> *


*HEY WATS GOING ON PIMP. WHY DIDN'T U SAY THAT MOFO, :biggrin: 
IS THIS THE PIMP WITH THE GLASSES. TJ BOY RIGHT?*


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:09 PM~20147919
> *OFCOURSE HE FIXED...  :cheesy:
> SOUNDS LIKE U WANNA JOIN THE FUN.
> *


I know Darrell's pops. he told me to look after him. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

NOW SOME 1 FOUND A FRIEND IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAME NO I GUESS IM GOING 2 HAVE 2 WATCH OUT FROM A MUTBULL AT MY BOY OJ HOUSE NEXT TIME I GO OVER THEIR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 PM~20147942
> *HEY WATS GOING ON PIMP. WHY DIDN'T U SAY THAT MOFO,  :biggrin:
> IS THIS THE PIMP WITH THE GLASSES. TJ BOY RIGHT?
> *


YES SIR THATS ME.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ALREADY FOLKS....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20147722
> * AND YOU STILL OWE ME SOME GET BACK FROM THE CAN U READ THAT DENA...
> IT'S SAYS THE OLD DAYS.
> 
> U KNOW IT AIN'T NOTHING NEW ABOUT THIS HOPPIN BUT THE INCHES.*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:13 PM~20147975
> *I know Darrell's pops. he told me to look after him. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:13 PM~20147976
> *NOW SOME 1 FOUND A FRIEND IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAME NO I GUESS IM GOING 2 HAVE 2 WATCH OUT FROM A MUTBULL AT MY BOY OJ HOUSE NEXT TIME I GO OVER THEIR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU ARE A FOOL FOR REAL...... :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:05 PM~20147173
> *HOW HIGH IS READY FIRST IT WAS THURSDAY NOW ITS SUNDAY YOU SEE WHAT I BE SAYING LAY IT LOW  :0 </span>THATS WHY I DONT TALK I JUST DO IT BECAUSE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS WHEN YOU JUST SAID SOMETHING YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAMES  :0 </span>
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:14 PM~20147994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20147896
> *STOP IT HOMIE....SNEAK ATTACK NEVER....I HAD TO LOCK THE BACK OF CAR UP TO AND SHOW THE WHOLE LOT WHAT I WAS WORKIN WITH JUST TO GET THAT FADE....THEN WHEN YOU GOT THERE YOU DID FOOL ME WITH THE WHEELS BUT I STILL TOOK THAT SHIT AND GAVE IT UP BECAUSE THATS ME ALWAYS ON THE 100....I NEVER GOT MY GET BACK SO THIS IS LIKE COLLECTIN ON A OLD DEBT AND MAYBE I GET SNUCK AGAIN BUT EITHER WAY I NEED THAT FADE :biggrin: I NEVER REGRET IT LIKE I TOLD SPIKE THERE IS ONLY TWO OUT COMES....I WIN OR I LOOSE BUT EITHER WAY YOU WILL SEE ME AGAIN
> *


THE GOOD OL DAYS,,,


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:15 PM~20148007
> *THE GOOD OL DAYS,,,
> *


YEAH 1998 AND HE WAS TRYING 2 BE LIKE ME ASKING 4 A ADEX I GOT IT 4 BRAKEING CLOWNS OFF LIKE HIM :0 I DID NOT HAVE 2 ASK :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:13 PM~20147983
> *YES SIR THATS ME.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ALREADY FOLKS....
> *



*HELL NAA....
U KNOW U CANT TELL WHO WHOS WITH THESE SCREEN NAMES.
MAN U GOT ME FEELING LIKE A JABRONEE NOW.
U BEEN DOING THIS HOPPIN SHIT SINCE ALOT OF THESE JABRONEES WAS AT HOME WATCHING THE SMUFFS ALSO.

AIGHT THIS BITCH KEEP YELLING LAYITLOW. 
I GOTTA ROLL OUT.

MORE FUN AND CLOWNIN TOMORROW AND DON'T FORGET S.D #1 :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:05 PM~20147874
> *Just talked to GUSTAVO I mean YASTUVO video will be up shortly its gonna be two videos one for sat night and one for Sunday
> *


Yustavo! :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:10 PM~20147932
> *
> *


you took off homie...waited around....theres always next time strippers aint going nowhere :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

20 minutes


----------



## ROBLEDO

i'm out....you guys play nice and be good to darrell.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20148086
> *Yustavo! :roflmao:
> *


haha u a fool for that one


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20148090
> *you took off homie...waited around....theres always next time strippers aint going nowhere :biggrin:
> *


WELL WILL BE BACK 4 SUNDAY THE KING OF THE STREETS IS OUT THEIR


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:00 AM~20147806
> *YOU SEE THAT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND HE TALKING SHIT 2 ME AND JOHN SEE IM NOT JOHN IF YOU FUCK WITH ME IM GOING 2 BE ON THAT ASS JOHN HE JUST JOHN I GUESS BUT IM NOT GOING 2 LET A FUN BOY TALK DOWN ON ME  :0
> *


i wish i was out there to get in on the action!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 22 2011, 01:13 AM~20147983
> *YES SIR THATS ME.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ALREADY FOLKS....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 09:32 PM~20148133
> *i wish i was out there to get in on the action!
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG JOHN YOU OK :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 10:21 PM~20148052
> *HELL NAA....
> U KNOW U CANT TELL WHO WHOS WITH THESE SCREEN NAMES.
> MAN U GOT ME FEELING LIKE A JABRONEE NOW.
> U BEEN DOING THIS HOPPIN SHIT SINCE ALOT OF THESE JABRONEES WAS AT HOME WATCHING THE SMUFFS ALSO.
> 
> AIGHT THIS BITCH KEEP YELLING LAYITLOW.
> I GOTTA ROLL OUT.
> 
> MORE FUN AND CLOWNIN TOMORROW AND DON'T FORGET S.D #1  :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA KEEP THE PEACE IN THE HOME.....DONT TRIP HOMIE I DIDNT TAKE IT PERSONAL I FIGURED YOU WASNT KNOWIN....I FEEL YOU I HAD TO TAKE SOME FOOLS TO SCHOOL THIS WEEKEND THAT WAS NEW TO THE TOWN AND TOOK ME FOR SOME NEW BOOTY....I HAD TO DRAGG THEIR WHOLE CREW.... :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:34 AM~20148147
> *
> *


where the deuce at?


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:37 PM~20148180
> *BIG JOHN YOU OK  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



HE MUST HAVE JUST GOT UNCUFFED FROM THE BED....HE HAS BEEN ON TIME OUT SINCE HE GOT HOME TODAY....LOL....SHE DIDNT WHOOP YOU WITH ANY WIRE HANGEE'S ....MY BAD I MEANT HANGERS DID SHE....DAMN I NEED TO GET SPELL CHECK ON THIS OLD ASS LAP TOP....LMAO


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20148194
> *where the deuce at?
> *


ITS AT THE SHOP IM MAKEING IT A STREET CAR RIGHT NOW


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20148180
> *BIG JOHN YOU OK  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dam the homie hasnt checked still wonder why he woke up ass up face down this morning at ojs pad :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:40 PM~20148216
> *HE MUST HAVE JUST GOT UNCUFFED FROM THE BED....HE HAS BEEN ON TIME OUT SINCE HE GOT HOME TODAY....LOL....SHE DIDNT WHOOP YOU WITH ANY WIRE HANGEE'S ....MY BAD I MEANT HANGERS DID SHE....DAMN I NEED TO GET SPELL CHECK ON THIS OLD ASS LAP TOP....LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE WILL BE BACK THIS SATURDAY I DONT NO ABOUT JOHN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS WEEK IS HIS CAR TURN OR SHOULD I SAY HOSS CAR :0


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:40 AM~20148217
> *ITS AT THE SHOP IM MAKEING IT A STREET CAR RIGHT NOW
> *


  it was a beast as a radical tho...


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20148228
> *dam the homie hasnt checked still wonder why he woke up ass up face down this morning at ojs pad :0
> *


WAS HE SITTIN ON THE COOLER AFTER 3 BEERS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:37 PM~20148180
> *FUCK U!!!!*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:43 PM~20148253
> *WAS HE SITTIN ON THE COOLER AFTER 3 BEERS
> *


hahaha then the mini van :0


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:43 PM~20148253
> *WAS HE SITTIN ON THE COOLER AFTER 3 BEERS
> *


 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:40 PM~20148216
> *HE MUST HAVE JUST GOT UNCUFFED FROM THE BED....HE HAS BEEN ON TIME OUT SINCE HE GOT HOME TODAY....LOL....SHE DIDNT WHOOP YOU WITH ANY WIRE HANGEE'S ....MY BAD I MEANT HANGERS DID SHE....DAMN I NEED TO GET SPELL CHECK ON THIS OLD ASS LAP TOP....LMAO
> *


AND FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20148228
> *dam the homie hasnt checked still wonder why he woke up ass up face down this morning at ojs pad :0
> *



I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHN HE SAID HE WILL NOT BE ON LAY IT LOW 4 SOME TIME BECAUSE THIS IS FUCKING UP HIS LIFE AND HE ABOUT 2 STOP GOING OUT OF TOWN WITH OUT HIS FUCK IT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY THIS IS LAY IT LOW :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20148228
> *dam the homie hasnt checked still wonder why he woke up ass up face down this morning at ojs pad :0
> *


AND FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20148263



YOU BACK OK THATS WHATS UP I GUESS :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:45 PM~20148274
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHN HE SAID HE WILL NOT BE ON LAY IT LOW 4 SOME TIME BECAUSE THIS IS FUCKING UP HIS LIFE AND HE ABOUT 2 STOP GOING OUT OF TOWN WITH OUT HIS FUCK IT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY THIS IS LAY IT LOW  :0[/size][/color]
> *


hahaha dam tha walk of shame was funny when he got home :uh:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20148274
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHN HE SAID HE WILL NOT BE ON LAY IT LOW 4 SOME TIME BECAUSE THIS IS FUCKING UP HIS LIFE AND HE ABOUT 2 STOP GOING OUT OF TOWN WITH OUT HIS FUCK IT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY THIS IS LAY IT LOW  :0[/size][/color]
> *


 :angry: :angry: :guns: :nono: :rant:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20148271
> *AND FUCK YOU!!!!
> *


MAN SOMEONE IS SENSITIVE TONIGHT.....

YOU COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND TOO? THEN YOU GOTTA COME BACK THE NEXT WEEK TO SEE THE JUDGE....SHIT YOU GUYS MIGHT AS WELL RENT THE HOUSE UP THE STREET......


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:48 PM~20148293
> *hahaha dam tha walk of shame was funny when he got home :uh:
> *


NO WALK OF SHAME OVER HERE FAT BOY!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 09:43 PM~20148249
> * it was a beast as a radical tho...
> *


I NO IF THEY KEEP IT UP IM GOING 2 BRING IT BACK JUST 1 MORE TIME THEY HAVE NOT GOT ME THEIR YET :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 09:46 PM~20148278
> *AND FUCK YOU!!!!
> *


haha relax perro


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:48 PM~20148298
> *MAN SOMEONE IS SENSITIVE TONIGHT.....
> 
> YOU COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND TOO?  THEN YOU GOTTA COME BACK THE NEXT WEEK TO SEE THE JUDGE....SHIT YOU GUYS MIGHT AS WELL RENT THE HOUSE UP THE STREET......
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!SHIT MY AS WELL HOW MUCH


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:48 PM~20148298
> *MAN SOMEONE IS SENSITIVE TONIGHT.....
> 
> YOU COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND TOO?  THEN YOU GOTTA COME BACK THE NEXT WEEK TO SEE THE JUDGE....SHIT YOU GUYS MIGHT AS WELL RENT THE HOUSE UP THE STREET......
> *


IF HE KEEP IT UP HE GOING 2 BE BUYING A HOUSE OUT THEIR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:50 PM~20148320
> *IF HE KEEP IT UP HE GOING 2 BE BUYING A HOUSE OUT THEIR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 09:49 PM~20148314
> *YEZZIRR!!!!SHIT MY AS WELL HOW MUCH
> *


haha i know why too :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:48 PM~20148293
> *hahaha dam tha walk of shame was funny when he got home :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:48 PM~20148294
> *:angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :nono:  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:49 PM~20148314
> *YEZZIRR!!!!SHIT MY AS WELL HOW MUCH
> *


CHEAP....YOU KNOW ITS THE HOOD SHIT GOES FOR THE LOW AROUND THESE PARTS :wow:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:52 PM~20148337
> *haha i know why too :0
> *


A BITCH EDIT THIS :angry:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20148338
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:53 PM~20148350
> *A BITCH EDIT THIS  :angry:
> *


HEY FAT BOY WHY DONT YOU EDIT THESE NUTTS TO!!!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D

VIDEO


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 09:54 PM~20148363
> *HEY FAT BOY WHY DONT YOU EDIT THESE NUTTS TO!!!! :0
> *


u dont got any u the reason we went back home :uh:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20148369
> *VIDEO
> *


X100000000000000 WTF FAT BOY!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 09:54 PM~20148363
> *HEY FAT BOY WHY DONT YOU EDIT THESE NUTTS TO!!!! :0
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU TOLD THE MAN IN LV JAIL :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20148369
> *VIDEO
> *


im bout to post yastuvo number so everyone can call him and tell him to hurry


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:49 AM~20148308
> *I NO IF THEY KEEP IT UP IM GOING 2 BRING IT BACK JUST 1 MORE TIME THEY HAVE NOT GOT ME THEIR YET  :0
> *


it wasnt to many cars fucking wit that deuce! :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:56 PM~20148386
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU TOLD THE MAN IN LV JAIL  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20148372
> *u dont got any u the reason we went back home :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 PM~20148390
> *it wasnt to many cars fucking wit that deuce! :0
> *


SD ALMOST GOT ME READY 2 PUT IT BACK :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 09:56 PM~20148386
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU TOLD THE MAN IN LV JAIL  :0
> *


haha they shouldve seen his mug when he was waiting for us outside the jail


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20148372
> *u dont got any u the reason we went back home :uh:
> *


NO IT WAS ALL U ****!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:58 PM~20148401
> *haha they shouldve seen his mug when he was waiting for us outside the jail
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 PM~20148389
> *im bout to post yastuvo number so everyone can call him and tell him to hurry
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: FASHO MIGHT TRY AND SELL HIM A DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20148372
> *u dont got any u the reason we went back home :uh:
> *


NO YOU DIDNT!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:58 AM~20148400
> *SD ALMOST GOT ME READY 2 PUT IT BACK  :0
> *


i think u should bring it back!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20148401
> *haha they shouldve seen his mug when he was waiting for us outside the jail
> *


HIM OR THE MAN HE WANTED 2 TAKE BACK WITH HIM :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 10:00 PM~20148415
> *NO YOU DIDNT!
> *


yes i did hahah


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 21 2011, 10:00 PM~20148419
> *i think u should bring it back!
> *


YEAH DOING 65" OR 70" SINGLE


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20148423
> *HIM OR THE MAN HE WANTED 2 TAKE BACK WITH HIM  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 02:02 AM~20148430
> *YEAH DOING 65" OR 70" SINGLE
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:02 PM~20148426
> *yes i did hahah
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

MAN FUCK THIS POST UP THE VIDEO FUN BOYS :0


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 17 2011, 02:01 PM~20114699
> *
> WHY NOT POST THE GOOD WITH THE BAD. U POST THE BAD NOW HERES THE GOOD. CAR IS STILL WORKING AND U WILL SEE IT SOONER THAN THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1259684980124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2LIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/FREDDY%201.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/r70vt2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/TURTLE/138-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YES YA'LL DO. BUT YA'LL LIKE TO STAND STILL LIKE THIS!!   [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mister x

YASTUVO WTF


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20148337
> *haha i know why too :0
> *


*
hE WANTS TO LIVE ON A BLOCK MIKE??????????????LMAO*


----------



## GT~CHAIO

WHAT UP JONH WHY THESE FOOLS GIVING YOU A HARDTIME!


----------



## dena4life-D

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow LETS ALL KICK MIKE AND YASTUVO ASS


----------



## TROUBLESOME

ANGELBOY...................HERE COMES THE BEAVER :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 11:06 PM~20148459
> *ANGELBOY...................HERE COMES THE BEAVER :biggrin:
> *


*OK FUNBOY!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20148459
> *ANGELBOY...................HERE COMES THE BEAVER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 11:05 PM~20148450
> *WHAT UP JONH WHY THESE FOOLS GIVING YOU A HARDTIME!
> *


THEY HATEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 11:08 PM~20148471
> *OK FUNBOY!!
> *


USE YOUR OWN SHIT LIL DARYLL......I MEAN CAN-TANK-ER-US....LMAO


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> THEY HATEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:09 PM~20148476
> *THEY HATEN!!!!javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')
> *


YEAH ON MEN IN LOVE WITH MEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 11:10 PM~20148480
> *USE YOUR OWN SHIT LIL DARYLL......I MEAN CAN-TANK-ER-US....LMAO
> *


*YOU STUPID!LMAO!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 PM~20148480
> *USE YOUR OWN SHIT LIL DARYLL......I MEAN CAN-TANK-ER-US....LMAO
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:10 PM~20148484
> *YEAH ON MEN IN LOVE WITH MEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 11:11 PM~20148487
> *YOU STUPID!LMAO!!
> *


DOGG WHEN YOU GONNA PUT THE NEW NAME OF YOUR SHOP IN YOUR SIGNATURE??


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 11:11 PM~20148493
> *DOGG WHEN YOU GONNA PUT THE NEW NAME OF YOUR SHOP IN YOUR SIGNATURE??
> *


*IMMA FUCK YOU UP *


----------



## dena4life-D

VIDEO ITS FUCKING 11:13


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:10 PM~20148484
> *YEAH ON MEN IN LOVE WITH MEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS THAT WHAT BEAVER AID IS ON THE DATE SITE THAT HE IS ON! :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:12 PM~20148499
> *IS THAT WHAT BEAVER AID IS ON THE DATE SITE! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BEAVER IS IT :thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:13 PM~20148506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BEAVER IS IT  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I THINK SO!!!! :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20148457
> *
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: dena4life-D, rolandos67, deesta, LILSPEEDY1, SPARKYTKT, SEMS87CUTT, matdogg, KIPPY, .TERRY., BIGRUBE644, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, WestTexas_lowlow LETS ALL KICK MIKE AND YASTUVO ASS
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 11:12 PM~20148499
> *IS THAT WHAT BEAVER AID IS ON THE DATE SITE THAT HE IS ON! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 11:14 PM~20148511
> *I THINK SO!!!! :rofl:
> *


*IM A BARTENDER !!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 10:22 PM~20148547
> *IM A BARTENDER !!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA OVER 100K A YEAR :uh:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 10:13 PM~20147991
> *CAN U READ THAT DENA...
> IT'S SAYS THE OLD DAYS.
> 
> U KNOW IT AIN'T NOTHING NEW ABOUT THIS HOPPIN BUT THE INCHES.
> *


 SINCE UR TALKEN BOUT THE OLD DAYS HOPS.... THAT BLACK ACE FROM SAN BERNARDINO GOT THAT LINCOLN NOT IN LA IN IF YOU THINK DIFFERENT ITS READY ANY TIME


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 PM~20148554
> *HAHAHA OVER 100K A YEAR :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 PM~20148554
> *HAHAHA OVER 100K A YEAR :uh:
> *


*HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95+Mar 21 2011, 10:25 PM~20148564-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 10:26 PM~20148566
> *HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> *


SIGN ME UP I MEAN IF ITS OK WITH H H HOGGING


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 PM~20148554
> *HAHAHA OVER 100K A YEAR :uh:
> *


AND NO KIDS......MIKE YOUR WANGEE MUST HAVE GOT CAUGHT IN THE DOOR WHILE YOU WAS IN SCHOOL.....


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 PM~20148576
> *SIGN ME UP I MEAN IF ITS OK WITH H H HOGGING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:27 PM~20148578
> *AND NO KIDS......MIKE YOUR WANGEE MUST HAVE GOT CAUGHT IN THE DOOR WHILE YOU WAS IN SCHOOL.....
> *


HAHAHA COMES WITH GIRLFRIEND TOO


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 PM~20148578
> *AND NO KIDS......MIKE YOUR WANGEE MUST HAVE GOT CAUGHT IN THE DOOR WHILE YOU WAS IN SCHOOL.....
> *


*YOU LOST YOUR DAM WHANGGEE*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 PM~20148576
> *SIGN ME UP I MEAN IF ITS OK WITH H H HOGGING
> *


VIDEO WTF FATBOY!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:29 PM~20148587
> *HAHAHA COMES WITH GIRLFRIEND TOO
> *


*IT MUST BE BASIC INSTINK!!!!!*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 10:30 PM~20148589
> *VIDEO WTF FATBOY!!!!
> *


WAITING ON YASTUVO


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 10:31 PM~20148598
> *IT MUST BE BASIC INSTANK!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Yastuvo

almost done w/vid it will be up in 10 mins


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 21 2011, 11:29 PM~20148587
> *HAHAHA COMES WITH GIRLFRIEND TOO
> *


IM REAL GOOD AT MATH I NEVER WENT TO COLLEGE OR ANYTHING BUT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 OR MORE LIKE A 1 FOR *ALL*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 10:33 PM~20148611
> *almost done w/vid it will be up in 10 mins
> *


 :0   :0


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 PM~20148611
> *almost done w/vid it will be up in 10 mins
> *


se vale!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 10:33 PM~20148616
> *IM REAL GOOD AT MATH I NEVER WENT TO COLLEGE OR ANYTHING BUT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 OR MORE LIKE A 1 FOR ALL
> *


IF ITS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE IT PROBABLY IS MEAN WHILE BACK AT THE RANCH.....


----------



## HATE ME

14 Members: DREAM ON, JR.70IMPALA.SD, mister x, v.i.p.1, viciousj, HOP AND SERVE, ANGELBOY, alex75, TROUBLESOME, GT~CHAIO, RF LIFE, HATE ME, BiG J0HN 95, 58RAG, 81cutty


----------



## TUKINSTANG

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 22 2011, 01:33 AM~20148611
> *almost done w/vid it will be up in 10 mins
> *


 hno: On the edge of my seat hno:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 PM~20148616
> *IM REAL GOOD AT MATH I NEVER WENT TO COLLEGE OR ANYTHING BUT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 OR MORE LIKE A 1 FOR ALL
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Yastuvo

L.A. vs L.V.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20148555
> *SINCE UR TALKEN BOUT THE OLD DAYS HOPS.... THAT BLACK ACE FROM SAN BERNARDINO  GOT THAT LINCOLN NOT IN LA IN    IF YOU THINK DIFFERENT ITS READY ANY TIME
> *



WHAT ABOUT THAT SD 64 THEY SAID THEY CANT GET A HOP WITH IT :0


----------



## HATE ME

IM FALLING ASLEEP GASTUVO,, I HAD TO WAKE UP EARLY HAHAHA PURO FART


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 PM~20148697
> *WHAT ABOUT THAT SD 64 THEY SAID THEY CANT GET A HOP WITH IT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


WE READYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 PM~20148697
> *WHAT ABOUT THAT SD 64 THEY SAID THEY CANT GET A HOP WITH IT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *



I TALKED THE HIM ALREADY HES GUNNA LET ME KNOW BUT I WAS TALKEN BOUT THE TOWN CAR N THE ACE


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 11:48 PM~20148711
> *WE READYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *




THE 64 I READY


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:54 PM~20148735
> *THE 64 I READY
> *


WE READY FOR YOU GEE,


----------



## I SPY ON U

:wow: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


 :0


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 21 2011, 11:57 PM~20148748
> *WE READY FOR YOU GEE,
> *



WE NEED TO MEET HALF WAY THO HOMIE ...I BEEN ALL THE WAY OUT THE BEFORE GAS PRICES HIGH


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20148775
> *WE NEED TO MEET HALF WAY THO HOMIE ...I BEEN ALL THE WAY OUT THE BEFORE GAS PRICES HIGH
> *


WHATS HALF WAYS?


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: yastuvo in the mix... lookin real good homie.. great video.. props to all the hoppers putting it down for this movement... bigjohn suerte :biggrin: lets take care of those tickets.. my boy..


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


RIGHT ON JOSER.....LOOKING GOOD SICK AS FOTAGE!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

and cant forget about dream on...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2011 belongs to yahh..  keep up these great pictures pimp..


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


YOU THE MAN :worship: :worship:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 12:08 AM~20148798
> *WHATS HALF WAYS?
> *


IT WOULD B NICE IF U BRANG IT OUT HERE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YASTUVO U GOT SOME SICK FOOTAGE HOMIE!!!!I NEED THAT STICKER ON MY CARS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:53 PM~20148725
> *I TALKED THE HIM ALREADY HES GUNNA LET ME KNOW BUT I WAS TALKEN BOUT THE TOWN CAR N THE ACE
> *


OK THATS WHATS UP BUT I THINK THEY TRASHED THAT JUNK MOST OF HIS CARS ARE NOT FULL FRAMES :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:20 PM~20148853
> *IT WOULD B NICE IF U BRANG IT OUT HERE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

WHAT ABOUT THE VIDEO FROM SUNDAY :0


----------



## dena4life-D

:0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 22 2011, 12:11 AM~20148821
> *and cant forget about dream on......    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 2011 belongs to yahh..   keep up these great pictures pimp..
> *


THANK'S BRO......GLAD EVERYONE LIKES THEM PICS.... THATS COOL YASTUVO AND MY SELF ARE WORKING OUT!!!!


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:22 AM~20148862
> *OK THATS WHATS UP BUT I THINK THEY TRASHED THAT JUNK MOST OF HIS CARS ARE NOT FULL FRAMES  :0
> *


DAMN THAT FOO PUT THAT VIDEO UP SAYING HE SMASHED ON MY IMPALA IN LA IT WAS SB THAT VIDEO DONT SHOW MY TIRES WHEN I HIT BUMBER SO HE MADE IT LOOK GOOD BUT HE CANT FUCK WITH THAT CLEAN ASS ACE


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 12:20 AM~20148855
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YASTUVO U GOT SOME SICK FOOTAGE HOMIE!!!!I NEED THAT STICKER ON MY CARS HOMIE!!!!
> *



 RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

SHISTE 1 CAN I GET A HOP WITH YOUR 62 YOU TOLD MY DAD NOTHING BUT LIES :0


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:25 AM~20148879
> *:0  :0
> *


D TELL THAT FOO FO WE HAVE REAL DOGS IN LA


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148897
> *DAMN THAT FOO PUT THAT VIDEO UP SAYING HE SMASHED ON MY IMPALA IN LA IT WAS SB THAT VIDEO DONT SHOW MY TIRES WHEN I HIT BUMBER SO HE MADE IT LOOK GOOD BUT HE CANT FUCK WITH THAT CLEAN ASS ACE
> *



THATS WHAT HE DOES :nosad: :nosad: THATS WHY I DONT TALK 2 HIM ON HERE AND I DONT GO ON HIS TOPIC HIS TOPIC IS 4 LAMES THAT WANT 2 BUY A DOG OR TALK ABOUT THE PAST :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148911
> *D TELL THAT FOO FO WE HAVE REAL DOGS IN LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 22 2011, 12:33 AM~20148923
> *nice.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:30 PM~20148911
> *D TELL THAT FOO FO WE HAVE REAL DOGS IN LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW HE ABOUT BE ON YOU ABOUT THIS WATCH :0 FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YOU SHOULD SELL HIM A DOG :0


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:32 AM~20148919
> *THATS WHAT HE DOES  :nosad:  :nosad: THATS WHY I DONT TALK 2 HIM ON HERE AND I DONT GO ON HIS TOPIC HIS TOPIC IS 4 LAMES THAT WANT 2 BUY A DOG OR TALK ABOUT THE PAST  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


IM KOO ON THE DOGGS IM JUST TRYEN TO KEEP IT REAL BOUT THE PAST THO


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:35 PM~20148932
> *IM KOO ON THE DOGGS IM JUST TRYEN TO KEEP IT REAL BOUT THE PAST THO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:29 PM~20148907
> *SHISTE 1 CAN I GET A HOP WITH YOUR 62 YOU TOLD MY DAD NOTHING BUT LIES  :0
> *


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:29 AM~20148907
> *SHISTE 1 CAN I GET A HOP WITH YOUR 62 YOU TOLD MY DAD NOTHING BUT LIES  :0
> *


I don't got a g-body but u got it I am ready .....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:37 PM~20148940


HELLO YES OR NO :0


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148928
> *NOW HE ABOUT BE ON YOU ABOUT THIS WATCH  :0  FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YOU SHOULD SELL HIM A DOG  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20148895
> *THANK'S BRO......GLAD EVERYONE LIKES THEM PICS.... THATS COOL YASTUVO AND MY SELF ARE WORKING OUT!!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT DREAM ON U GOT SOME SICK AS FLICKS TO !!!!WHY DONT U GET ME A STICKER TO FOR MY CARS!!!!YOU AND YASTUVO TOGETHER WILL TAKE OVER THE VIDEO SEEN!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:38 PM~20148946
> *I don't got a g-body but u got it I am ready .....
> *


I THINK I SAID 62 I NO WHAT YOU HAVE WHAT DAY TIME AND PLACE :0


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:38 AM~20148946
> *I don't got a g-body but u got it I am ready .....
> *


Is ur 62 street u will most definitely get one


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148958
> *I THINK I SAID 62 I NO WHAT YOU HAVE WHAT DAY TIME AND PLACE  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148960
> *Is ur 62 street u will most definitely get one
> *



:nono: :nono: NO NOT MY 62 ITS DOWN RIGHT NOW I DONT WANT IT LOOKING LIKE YOUR CAR WHAT TIME AND PLACE IS ALL I WANT 2 NO THANKS


----------



## v.i.p.1

JUST INCASE (FA $HO RIDAZ) WANT TO BRING ANY MORE ANIMALS TO THIS HOP TOPIC WE ALSO HAVE SOME OF THESE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:43 AM~20148975
> *JUST INCASE (FA $HO RIDAZ) WANT TO BRING ANY MORE ANIMALS TO THIS HOP TOPIC WE ALSO HAVE SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY FOO U BETTER GET AT ME HOMIE!!!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:43 PM~20148975
> *JUST INCASE (FA $HO RIDAZ) WANT TO BRING ANY MORE ANIMALS TO THIS HOP TOPIC WE ALSO HAVE SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHIT I NO WHAT THAT WILL DO WITH THE RIGHT SHIT IN ITS HAND :roflmao: :roflmao: LETS SEE DOES HE WANT 2 LET HIS DOG HOP THIS :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:43 PM~20148971
> *:nono:  :nono: NO NOT MY 62 ITS DOWN RIGHT NOW I DONT WANT IT LOOKING LIKE YOUR CAR WHAT TIME AND PLACE IS ALL I WANT 2 NO THANKS   [/size]*





> *
> *



HELLO


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 12:44 AM~20148978
> *HEY FOO U BETTER GET AT ME HOMIE!!!! :0
> *


FOR SURE THIS WEEKEND DOG


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:46 AM~20148994
> *FOR SURE THIS WEEKEND DOG
> *


SHIT I HEARD THAT BEFORE!!!!


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 12:47 AM~20148998
> *SHIT I HEARD THAT BEFORE!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL BUT SERIO ILL GET AT YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20148998
> *SHIT I HEARD THAT BEFORE!!!!
> *


PM THAT SHIT 2 HIM FUN BOY :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:48 AM~20149008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL BUT SERIO ILL GET AT YOU THIS WEEKEND
> *


OK COO!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 12:39 AM~20148956
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM ON U GOT SOME SICK AS FLICKS TO !!!!WHY DONT U GET ME A STICKER TO FOR MY CARS!!!!YOU AND YASTUVO TOGETHER WILL TAKE OVER THE VIDEO SEEN!!!!
> *


FOOOO SURE JOHN I WILL LOOK INTO THE STICKER THANK'S FOR THE FEED BACK!!!AND PUTTING MY NAME OUT THERE!! :thumbsup:

YASTUVO AND I BEEN TALKING AND GLAD WE CAN WORK OUT TOGETHER!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:38 PM~20148946
> *I don't got a g-body but u got it I am ready .....
> *



ANOTHER FASHO JUST TALK READY MY ASS LETS DO THIS YES OR NO YOU FROM SD SO I NO YOU NOT GOING 2 SAY NO RIGHT :0 JUST GIVE ME TIME AND DAY


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:46 AM~20148992
> *
> HELLO[/size]
> *



See u when u get here....


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT TIME 2 GO 2 BED NO HOP JUST TALKING ON THIS TOPIC FROM NOSHOW AND :0 SHISTE1 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: CHIO AND THE SD GUY AND STRAIGHT GAME AND BIG BOY PUT IT DOWN 4 SD NOT FANO AND FISTE1 :0 GOOD NIGHT LAY IT LOW IM OUT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:56 PM~20149062
> *See u when u get here....
> *



SEE NOT READY I SAID DAY AND TIME AND YOU SAY SHIT LIKE THIS SEE U WHEN YOU GET HERE GO 2 YOUR BOY TOPIC WE DOING IT BIG ON THIS 1 ALL BIG DOGS NOT LIL DOGS TRYING :0


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 22 2011, 12:50 AM~20149025
> *
> 
> YASTUVO AND I BEEN TALKING AND GLAD WE CAN WORK OUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

"IT'S GOT DODGER LOGOS" :roflmao:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 01:23 AM~20148871
> *WHAT ABOUT THE VIDEO FROM SUNDAY  :0
> *







L.A. vs L.V. PT 2


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 22 2011, 01:50 AM~20149025
> *FOOOO SURE JOHN I WILL LOOK INTO THE STICKER THANK'S FOR THE FEED BACK!!!AND PUTTING MY NAME OUT THERE!! :thumbsup:
> 
> YASTUVO AND I BEEN TALKING AND GLAD WE CAN WORK OUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 22 2011, 01:34 AM~20149199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs L.V. PT 2
> *


Thammmm!!! Back to back footage!!!!


----------



## harborarea310

bump


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20148685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs  L.V.
> *


shits tight homie....i see you got that nate dogg tribute going too...


----------



## ROBLEDO

That regal from Caliriders be working non stop.....and Spike shit be hitting the bumper so hard the back wheels come off the ground....as for Darrell, he talks the most shit. although that 1 and half lick to the bumper cutlass he got ain't no joke. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ALL DA HOPPER DID WELL'''''BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:52 AM~20149035
> *ANOTHER FASHO JUST TALK READY MY ASS LETS DO THIS YES OR NO YOU FROM SD SO I NO YOU NOT GOING 2 SAY NO RIGHT  :0 JUST GIVE ME TIME AND DAY   [/size]
> *



*THE TIME AND DAY IS NOW BRA BRA..
U STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WIT ALL THESE EXCUSES.

FIRST IT HAS TO BE SUNDAY TO DO IT AT CHRIS BURGER.
THAN IT HAS TO BE AT A SHOP OR A HOUSE.

CUTT IT OUT AND LETS DO THIS!!!

HEY BIG AL CAN U TALK TO KOOLAID OR ANYONE WHO HAS A LOT,PARKING SPACE OR HOME THAT WE CAN MEET THIS DUDE AT.
BECAUSE WE AIN'T DRIVING WAY OUT TO LIL HICKORY. MEET US HALF WAY AND WE WILL BE ON OUR WAY PERIOD,.*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20150229
> *That regal from Caliriders be working non stop.....and Spike shit be hitting the bumper so hard the back wheels come off the ground....as for Darrell, he talks the most shit. although that 1 and half lick to the bumper cutlass he got ain't no joke. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20150229
> * Darrell, he talks the most shit. although that 1 and half lick to the bumper cutlass he got ain't no joke. :biggrin:
> *



*SPECIAL THANKS TO SAN DIEGO. D KEEP IT REAL WITH UR PEOPLES OUT THERE.
LET HIM KNOW WHO STARTED THIS 2 LIC SHIT AND WHERE DID THEM PUMPS COME FROM! :0  *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 22 2011, 01:34 AM~20149199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs L.V. PT 2
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:14 AM~20150340
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i'm just a spectator (no cheer leader)......and i'z keeps it real.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 07:16 AM~20150352
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO SAN DIEGO. D KEEP IT REAL WITH UR PEOPLES OUT THERE.
> LET HIM KNOW WHO STARTED THIS 2 LIC SHIT AND WHERE DID THEM PUMPS COME FROM!  :0
> *


thats cool. you started the 2 kick. but i said 1 and half lick. so he got by half a lick. i'm just saying :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 12:57 AM~20149066
> *IM OUT TIME 2 GO 2 BED NO HOP JUST TALKING ON THIS TOPIC FROM NOSHOW AND :0  SHISTE1  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: CHIO AND THE SD GUY AND STRAIGHT GAME AND BIG BOY PUT IT DOWN 4 SD NOT FANO AND FISTE1  :0 GOOD NIGHT LAY IT LOW IM OUT
> *



*I GUESS U FORGOT ABOUT THIS TOPIC I MADE FOR U AWHILE BACK UHH?
SINCE U DID GO HEAD AND CLICK ON IT... RIDAZ THAT DON'T PUT IT DOWN FOR THERE CITY DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THIS..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=517360&hl=

U KNOW I DON'T NEED NO PROPS FROM NO MAN OFTHER THAN MY KIDS AND GOD.
PLUS U KNOW I PUT IT DOWN THAT'S WHY U DON'T WANNA MEET AT CRIS BURGER.
WE ALL KNOW U NEED MORE TIME TO ADD WIEGHT AND ANOTHER GATE WE AIN'T THAT DUMB BRABRA.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:27 AM~20150431
> *thats cool. you started the 2 kick. but i said 1 and half lick. so he got by half a lick. i'm just saying :biggrin:
> *


*
I BET HE WON'T BRING THAT 1 AND HALF LICK OUT THIS SUNDAY. 
HE CAN USE THAT SHIT ON VEGAS BUT HE KNOW THAT SHIT WON'T RIDE IN SD.

AND MAKE SURE U COME AND INJOY THE SHOW ALSO PIMP.
IMMA MAKE U SAY GOT DAAMN THAT ***** FA $HO IS THE TRUTH.... :0 *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 07:33 AM~20150462
> *
> I BET HE WON'T BRING THAT 1 AND HALF LICK OUT THIS SUNDAY.
> HE CAN USE THAT SHIT ON VEGAS BUT HE KNOW THAT SHIT WON'T RIDE IN SD.
> 
> AND MAKE SURE U COME AND INJOY THE SHOW ALSO PIMP.
> IMMA MAKE U SAY GOT DAAMN THAT ***** FA $HO IS THE TRUTH....  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148897
> *DAMN THAT FOO PUT THAT VIDEO UP SAYING HE SMASHED ON MY IMPALA IN LA IT WAS SB THAT VIDEO DONT SHOW MY TIRES WHEN I HIT BUMBER SO HE MADE IT LOOK GOOD BUT HE CANT FUCK WITH THAT CLEAN ASS ACE
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 11:32 PM~20148919
> *THATS WHAT HE DOES  :nosad:  :nosad: THATS WHY I DONT TALK 2 HIM ON HERE AND I DONT GO ON HIS TOPIC HIS TOPIC IS 4 LAMES THAT WANT 2 BUY A DOG OR TALK ABOUT THE PAST  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*WHAT IT DO SWITCH MEZZY AND ALL OF L.A MUCH PROPS TO ALL YA'LL REAL RIDAZ THAT BEEN FLIPIN WHIPS AND HITTIN DIPS ALL UR LIFE :biggrin: 
LONG TIME HOMIE, 

AS OF NOW MY FOCUS IS ON DARREL AND JOHN ONLY.
I WILL START HIGH AND WORK MY WAY DOWN PERIOD.*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

LA LA LA LA LA LA HOMETEAM ALL THA WAY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147684
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:05 PM~20147173
> *HOW HIGH IS READY FIRST IT WAS THURSDAY NOW ITS SUNDAY YOU SEE WHAT I BE SAYING LAY IT LOW  :0 </span>THATS WHY I DONT TALK I JUST DO IT BECAUSE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS WHEN YOU JUST SAID SOMETHING YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAMES  :0 </span>
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:28 AM~20148897
> *DAMN THAT FOO PUT THAT VIDEO UP SAYING HE SMASHED ON MY IMPALA IN LA IT WAS SB THAT VIDEO DONT SHOW MY TIRES WHEN I HIT BUMBER SO HE MADE IT LOOK GOOD BUT HE CANT FUCK WITH THAT CLEAN ASS ACE
> *



*WE DID'NT MAKE NOTHING LOOK GOOD HOMIE. 
I KNOW WE CAN AND DID FUCK WITHT THAT ACE AND I WASNT EVEN THERE BRA.

AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT. AND I JUST KNOW U DID'NT ASK FOR THE 64?*


----------



## Y-TEE

:wave: TOP OF THE MORNING TO U FUCKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20147675


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:57 AM~20150631
> *:wave: TOP OF THE MORNING TO U FUCKERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 22 2011, 07:48 AM~20150564-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 07:50 AM~20150578


when you quote this highlight the youtube, right click and copy then paste it in your own post. that way you don't have to keep bumping my post cause you cant see the video when you do that.


----------



## Y-TEE

MAN....ITS COLD AS CHRISTMAS OUTSIDE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:01 AM~20150652
> *when you quote this highlight the youtube, right click and copy then paste it in your own post. that way you don't have to keep bumping my post cause you cant see the video when you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS I DONT LIKE TALKING 2 CLOWNS CAN YOU ASK HIM WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS 4 ME PLEASE BECAUSE WHEN I DO HE TRY AND SELL ME DOGS AND START POSTING UP OLD PIC OF THIS RED AND BLACK SPRAY CAN :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 08:50 AM~20150583
> *HOW HIGH IS READY FIRST IT WAS THURSDAY NOW ITS SUNDAY YOU SEE WHAT I BE SAYING LAY IT LOW  THATS WHY I DONT TALK I JUST DO IT BECAUSE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS WHEN YOU JUST SAID SOMETHING YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY NO NAMES
> *



*FUCK IT I SEE WE AIN'T GETTIN NO WHERE.
THE BALL IS IN UR HANDS NOW..

I SAID THURSDAY AT CHRIS BURGER U CAILM U CANT JUMP THERE ON THE WEEKDAYS.
TELL KOOLAID I WILL PAY HIM TO OPEN HIS SHOP FOR US.
OR ANYBODY PLEASE SPEAK UP SO SD CAN BE ON THERE WAY.

CAN U PLEASE TELL US ALL WHEN AND WHERE D.*


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 08:54 AM~20150608
> *WE DID'NT MAKE NOTHING LOOK GOOD HOMIE.
> I KNOW WE CAN AND DID FUCK WITHT THAT ACE AND I WASNT EVEN THERE BRA.
> 
> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT.  AND I JUST KNOW U DID'NT ASK FOR THE 64?
> *


YOU SHOULD ASK SOMEONE WHO WAS THERE SD WAS LOUDER CAUSE OF THE 2 LICK SHIT BUT THE INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS AND IM TALKEN BOUT A DIFFERNT CAR N THE 64 I DIDNT ASK FOR SHIT I BEEN IN LINE WAITING SO KNOW WHATS UP BEFORE U TALK ON IT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 07:27 AM~20150431
> *thats cool. you started the 2 kick. but i said 1 and half lick. so he got by half a lick. i'm just saying :biggrin:
> *



AND HE KEEP ON TALKING ABOUT PUMPS CHIO NO WHATS UP SHE SHOULD ASK HIS BOY CHIO BEFORE HE START TALKING BUT IM GOING 2 LEAVE CHIO OUT OF THIS AND LET HIM ASK CHIO WHATS UP :0


----------



## Y-TEE

Is l.a commin to s.d?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 22 2011, 08:04 AM~20150670-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS I DONT LIKE TALKING 2 CLOWNS CAN YOU ASK HIM WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS 4 ME PLEASE BECAUSE WHEN I DO HE TRY AND SELL ME DOGS AND START POSTING UP OLD PIC OF THIS RED AND BLACK SPRAY CAN  :0 [/size][/color]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 08:07 AM~20150685
> *AND HE KEEP ON TALKING ABOUT PUMPS CHIO NO WHATS UP SHE SHOULD ASK HIS BOY CHIO BEFORE HE START TALKING BUT IM GOING 2 LEAVE CHIO OUT OF THIS AND LET HIM ASK CHIO WHATS UP  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:07 AM~20150682
> *YOU SHOULD ASK SOMEONE WHO WAS THERE SD WAS LOUDER CAUSE OF THE 2 LICK SHIT BUT THE INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS AND IM TALKEN BOUT A DIFFERNT CAR N THE 64 I DIDNT ASK FOR SHIT I BEEN IN LINE WAITING SO KNOW WHATS UP BEFORE U TALK ON IT
> *



:0 :0 :0 IN LINE SD SAID THEY COULD NOT GET A HOP THATS WHY THEY WANTED MY 62 OR BIG AL WHO MADE YOU WAIT IN LINE :0


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:09 AM~20150704
> *:0  :0  :0 IN LINE  SD SAID THEY COULD NOT GET A HOP THATS WHY THEY WANTED MY 62 OR BIG AL WHO MADE YOU WAIT IN LINE  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


THEY KNOW IVE BEEN WAITING


----------



## 2ndchance

SHIT U GUYS WERE MOVING PAGES IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA THIS TOPIC IS ON FIRE :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 09:13 AM~20150716
> *THEY KNOW IVE BEEN WAITING
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:04 AM~20150670
> *THANKS I DONT LIKE TALKING 2 CLOWNS CAN YOU ASK HIM WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS 4 ME PLEASE BECAUSE WHEN I DO HE TRY AND SELL ME DOGS AND START POSTING UP OLD PIC OF THIS RED AND BLACK SPRAY CAN  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*
OFCOUSE I TRYIED TO SELL U A DOG BECAUSE UR DOG HAS TO MUCH WIEGHT JUST LIKE UR CARS. I TOLD U THIS ALREADY! 
I MEAN LOOK AT THIS SHIT!!









WHY DON'T U COME BEAT THIS SPRAY CAN..*


----------



## dena4life-D

1 MORE TIME IF SOME 1 CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY HOW HIGH STAY OPEN PLEASE LET US NO IF YOU WANT 2 GET BROKE OF SO WE CAN HAVE FISH A YASTOVO THEIR AND IM NOT SAYING NAMES BUT WE DONT SAY NO THATS WHY WE SAY BRING IT OR SHUT UP AND PLEASE NO DOGS AT THE SHOP WE HAVE 1 THAT WILL KILL ANOTHER DOG :0 IF ITS ON OUR LOT THANKS


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 09:15 AM~20150736
> *
> OFCOUSE I TRYIED TO SELL U A DOG BECAUSE UR DOG HAS TO MUCH WIEGHT JUST LIKE UR CARS. I TOLD U THIS ALREADY!
> I MEAN LOOK AT THIS SHIT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DON'T U COME BEAT THIS SPRAY CAN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a buff ass dog... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Aye D, he seen ur dogs


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:13 AM~20150716
> *THEY KNOW IVE BEEN WAITING
> *



DID YOU CALL CHIO HE ALLWAYS ASK ME 4 A HOP WITH THE 64 :0 AND I TOLD HIM I WOULD HOP WITH MY CUT DOG AND HE SAID WE COULD BUT WE GOT STUCK IN LV BECAUSE OF JOHN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:07 AM~20150685
> *AND HE KEEP ON TALKING ABOUT PUMPS CHIO NO WHATS UP SHE SHOULD ASK HIS BOY CHIO BEFORE HE START TALKING BUT IM GOING 2 LEAVE CHIO OUT OF THIS AND LET HIM ASK CHIO WHATS UP  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*
DON'T TELL US U WANT US TO LISTEN TO THIS...

U CAN'T POST NO CAR TWO LICKIN OTHER THAN THAT CUTTY THAT CHAIO REDID.

I CAN POST 3 OF MY OWN THAT STREET FAME BUILT FOR ME ALONE.*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:18 AM~20150761
> *Thats a buff ass dog... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Aye D, he seen ur dogs
> *


MAN HE DONT N O PLEASE BY A DOG FROM HIM BECAUSE HE LIKES POSTING DOGS AND OLD ASS PIC JUST LOOK AT WHAT HE IS DOING RIGHT NOW LOOK UP :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 AM~20150741
> *1 MORE TIME IF SOME 1 CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY HOW HIGH STAY OPEN PLEASE LET US NO IF YOU WANT 2 GET BROKE OF SO WE CAN HAVE FISH A YASTOVO THEIR AND IM NOT SAYING NAMES BUT WE DONT SAY NO  THATS WHY WE SAY BRING IT OR SHUT UP AND PLEASE NO DOGS AT THE SHOP WE HAVE 1 THAT WILL KILL ANOTHER DOG :0  IF ITS ON OUR LOT THANKS
> *



*FUCK IT I CAN WAIT YA'LL SHOP TO FAR...
IT'S TIME FOR ME TO GO TO WORK ANYWAY.

PLEASE SHOW UP AND BRING FISH WIT CHA!

MUCH LUV TO YA'LL BUT IMMA WHERE THAT ASS OUT!!*


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:18 AM~20150763
> *DID YOU CALL CHIO HE ALLWAYS ASK ME 4 A HOP WITH THE 64  :0 AND I TOLD HIM I WOULD HOP WITH MY CUT DOG AND HE SAID WE COULD BUT WE GOT STUCK IN LV BECAUSE OF JOHN [/size][/color]
> *


YEA I TALKED TO HIM BUT TYHATS NOT HIS CARHE WAS GUNNA GET BACK AT ME ON HERE HE SAID HE WAS READY JUS GOT TO AGREE ON A SPOT TO MEET SD IS TO FAR PLUS WE PUT IT ON THE BUMBER OUT THERE ALREADY AND NOBODY WANTED TO HOP IT


----------



## Y-TEE

Where is this going down and what time?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 08:19 AM~20150765
> *
> DON'T TELL US U WANT US TO LISTEN TO THIS...
> 
> U CAN'T POST NO CAR TWO LICKIN OTHER THAN THAT CUTTY THAT CHAIO REDID.
> 
> I CAN POST 3 OF MY OWN THAT STREET FAME BUILT FOR ME ALONE.
> *



OK FUCK IT THIS IS MY LAST POST 2 YOU JACK ASS BIG JOHN WAGON HIS MALIBU STRAIGHT GAME CARS MIKES CAPRICE MY OLD CUT DOG I GOT FROM MIKES BOY TRACY SD TOWN CAR I DID AND MY 62 IN VEGAS :0 SEE THATS WHY I DONT TALK 2 YOU YOUR JUST A CLOWN IM DONE AND MY BOY GOLD SINGLE LS SINGLE DOES IT 2 MAN YOU LOOKING LIKE A ASS RIGHT NOW :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

S


> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 09:13 AM~20150716
> *THEY KNOW IVE BEEN WAITING
> *


IMMA MAKE IT PLANE AND SIMPLE,, YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT, WE CAN BET MONEY BELTS WHATEVER,,, SEE YOU SOON ,,,


----------



## Y-TEE

DATE, TIME AND LOCATION PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 09:30 AM~20150836
> *S
> IMMA MAKE IT PLANE AND SIMPLE,,    YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT,    WE CAN BET MONEY BELTS WHATEVER,,,    SEE YOU SOON ,,,
> *


IN S.D?????


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 08:21 AM~20150774
> *FUCK IT I CAN WAIT YA'LL SHOP TO FAR...
> IT'S TIME FOR ME TO GO TO WORK ANYWAY.
> 
> PLEASE SHOW UP AND BRING FISH WIT CHA!
> 
> MUCH LUV TO YA'LL BUT IMMA WHERE THAT ASS OUT!!
> *



THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT IM READY RIGHT NOW I CANT WAIT I TOLD YOU STOP TALKING ABOUT SHIT YOU NO YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO MAN IM NOT GOING 2 REPLY 2 YOU NO MORE YOU JUST WANT 2 TALK ANG POST UP OLD PIC AND DOGS GO 2 YOUR TOPIC WITH THE PIC AND VIDEOS OFF THIS TOPIC AND TALK 2 YOUR SELF YOU WILL HAVE MORE FUN DOING THAT BECAUSE IM NOT REPLYING 2 YOUR DUMB ASS NO MORE ITS 2 FAR WELL I GUESS WE WILL NOT SEE YOU OUT OF TOWN DOING SHIT FUN BOY I GUESS LA IS THE ONLEY PLACE YOU CAN GO 2HRS AWAY :yessad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:30 AM~20150836
> *S
> IMMA MAKE IT PLANE AND SIMPLE,,    YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT,    WE CAN BET MONEY BELTS WHATEVER,,,    SEE YOU SOON ,,,
> *



CHIO YOU SAID YOU GUYS WOULD COME 2 ME HE IS 10 MIN AWAY FROM THE SHOP WHY DONT YOU GUYS DO IT IN LA :0


----------



## I SPY ON U

:wow: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 22 2011, 01:34 AM~20149199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. vs L.V. PT 2
> *


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 09:30 AM~20150836
> *S
> IMMA MAKE IT PLANE AND SIMPLE,,    YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT,    WE CAN BET MONEY BELTS WHATEVER,,,    SEE YOU SOON ,,,
> *


THATS RIGHT BUT DAMN THAT CAR BEEN OUT THERE ALREADY COME DOWN HERE LETS DO THE BELT THING AND GET THIS OVER WITH


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:07 AM~20150682
> *YOU SHOULD ASK SOMEONE WHO WAS THERE SD WAS LOUDER CAUSE OF THE 2 LICK SHIT BUT THE INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS AND IM TALKEN BOUT A DIFFERNT CAR N THE 64 I DIDNT ASK FOR SHIT I BEEN IN LINE WAITING SO KNOW WHATS UP BEFORE U TALK ON IT
> *



HE DONT NO SHIT HE THINK SD WAS THE FIRST 2 DO 2 LICKS IF HE NEW SO MUCH HE WOULD OF SAID HOP SHOP MIKE WAS THE FIRST 1 THAT DID IT BUT HE NEW 2 THIS SHIT SO DONT DO HIM 2 BAD I THINK ITS THE DOG SHIT GOING 2 HIS HEAD :0 AND IN SD THEY THINK WELL SOME THINK IF YOU 2 LICK YOU WIN THE HOP FUCK THE " :roflmao: :roflmao: WE DONT DO THAT DOWN HERE WE GO BY THE "


----------



## GT~CHAIO

WHO EVER WANT THE GREEN 64 FROM SAN DIEGO COME AND GET IT ITS READY (ENYBODY) YOU GOTTA COME TO US DIESEL AINT CHEAP,,,,,,,,,, COME AND GET IT,,,


----------



## dena4life-D

CHAIO HE TALKING 2 YOU :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:55 AM~20150999
> *WHO EVER WANT THE GREEN 64 FROM SAN DIEGO    COME AND GET IT ITS READY  (ENYBODY)  YOU GOTTA COME TO US DIESEL AINT CHEAP,,,,,,,,,,      COME AND GET IT,,,
> *



CHAIO DONT BE LIKE FASHO HOW IS SD GOING OUT OF TOWN IF YOU GUYS KEEP TRYING 2 HAVE CAR GO 2 YOU BE A RIDER AND GO 2 HIM FUCK IT :0


----------



## dena4life-D

SD CHAIO WHATS UP DOG WE GOT YOUR BACK WHATS UP :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:58 AM~20151034
> *CHAIO DONT BE LIKE FASHO HOW IS SD GOING OUT OF TOWN IF YOU GUYS KEEP TRYING 2 HAVE CAR GO 2 YOU BE A RIDER AND GO 2 HIM FUCK IT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


IM NOT TRYING TO DRIVE TO EGYPT FOO HE OUT THERE BY YOU GUYS,,,,, IF WE GO OUT THERE WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO HOP, :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 09:02 AM~20151060
> *IM NOT TRYING TO DRIVE TO EGYPT FOO HE OUT THERE BY YOU GUYS,,,,,    IF WE GO OUT THERE WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO HOP,  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT I WILL GET IN IT 2 AND SO WILL JOHN IS THAT MORE CARS


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 10:03 AM~20151069
> *FUCK IT WILL GET IN IT 2 AND SO WILL JOHN IS THAT MORE CARS
> *


MORE!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 09:02 AM~20151060
> *IM NOT TRYING TO DRIVE TO EGYPT FOO HE OUT THERE BY YOU GUYS,,,,,    IF WE GO OUT THERE WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO HOP,  :biggrin:
> *



MAN THEIR IS NO CARS OUT HERE LIKE THAT 64 OR THAT COP CAR THATSWHY IM DOING MY 62 THE WAY IM DOING IT BECAUSE THEIR IS NO 1 WITH SHIT LIKE WE HAVE :0 YOU NOT GOING 2 FIND MORE PEOPLE 2 HOP WITH SHIT DOING 195" CARS THATS WHY I DONT DO CARS LIKE THAT NO MORE :0


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 22 2011, 10:04 AM~20151074
> *MORE!
> *


I GOT THAT BUBBLE TOP ACE DOULBLE STRREET 63 RAG SINGLE STREET WILL THAT MAKE IT BETTER


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 10:08 AM~20151102
> *MAN THEIR IS NO CARS OUT HERE LIKE THAT 64 OR  THAT COP CAR THATSWHY IM DOING MY 62 THE WAY IM DOING IT BECAUSE THEIR IS NO 1 WITH SHIT LIKE WE HAVE  :0 YOU NOT GOING 2 FIND MORE PEOPLE 2 HOP WITH SHIT DOING 195" CARS THATS WHY I DONT DO CARS LIKE THAT NO MORE  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


SHUT YO ASS UP FOO,,LETS HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT ON THE WAY 2 THE SHOP :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 09:10 AM~20151122
> *I GOT THAT BUBBLE TOP ACE DOULBLE STRREET 63 RAG SINGLE STREET WILL THAT MAKE IT BETTER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 10:08 AM~20151102
> *MAN THEIR IS NO CARS OUT HERE LIKE THAT 64 OR  THAT COP CAR THATSWHY IM DOING MY 62 THE WAY IM DOING IT BECAUSE THEIR IS NO 1 WITH SHIT LIKE WE HAVE  :0 YOU NOT GOING 2 FIND MORE PEOPLE 2 HOP WITH SHIT DOING 195" CARS THATS WHY I DONT DO CARS LIKE THAT NO MORE  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


SHUT YO ASS UP FOO,,LETS HAVE SOME FUN (no ****)


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 11:08 AM~20151102
> *MAN THEIR IS NO CARS OUT HERE LIKE THAT 64 OR  THAT COP CAR THATSWHY IM DOING MY 62 THE WAY IM DOING IT BECAUSE THEIR IS NO 1 WITH SHIT LIKE WE HAVE  :0 YOU NOT GOING 2 FIND MORE PEOPLE 2 HOP WITH SHIT DOING 195" CARS THATS WHY I DONT DO CARS LIKE THAT NO MORE  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


man yall keep doin what yall doin as far as hittn those inches, the hop game is about who's the highest period so cats need to b able to reach what ever the bar is set at to b king!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148911
> *D TELL THAT FOO FO WE HAVE REAL DOGS IN LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEXT!!!!</span> :buttkick:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


COME ON NOW SD DOES THIS SHIT FA SHO NOT FOR SURE.
BY THE WAY NICE LOOKING DOGS. :thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:43 AM~20148975
> *JUST INCASE (FA $HO RIDAZ) WANT TO BRING ANY MORE ANIMALS TO THIS HOP TOPIC WE ALSO HAVE SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS LUNCH?!?:roflmao:*


----------



## 619sick duece

64 IS READY WANT SOMe COME GET SOME. Fuck da bullshit calling chaio bring yo shit to SD  :biggrin: call me if YA READY for a date LOZANO said it 702 206 8190


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 22 2011, 09:33 AM~20150854
> *THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT IM READY RIGHT NOW I CANT WAIT I TOLD YOU STOP TALKING ABOUT SHIT YOU NO YOUR NOT GOING 2 DO MAN IM NOT GOING 2 REPLY 2 YOU NO MORE YOU JUST WANT 2 TALK ANG POST UP OLD PIC AND DOGS GO 2 YOUR TOPIC WITH THE PIC AND VIDEOS OFF THIS TOPIC AND TALK 2 YOUR SELF YOU WILL HAVE MORE FUN DOING THAT BECAUSE IM NOT REPLYING 2 YOUR DUMB ASS NO MORE ITS 2 FAR WELL I GUESS WE WILL NOT SEE YOU OUT OF TOWN DOING SHIT FUN BOY I GUESS LA IS THE ONLEY PLACE YOU CAN GO 2HRS AWAY  :yessad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: [/size][/color]
> *



*DAAMN UR FINALLY RIGHT.. I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT LAC FROM THE HOP SHOP.

FUCK OLD PICS AND VIDEOS I WILL POST THE NEW ONES ON THE WAR POST WHEN WE HOP.

ME TALK TO MYSELF NEVER. IMMA KEEP TALKING TO THE PEOPLE THAT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YO ASS LOSE. *


----------



## Bird

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151430
> *64 IS READY WANT SOMe COME GET SOME. Fuck da bullshit calling chaio bring yo shit to SD    :biggrin: call me if YA READY for a date LOZANO said it 702 206 8190
> *


----------



## 619sick duece

DON'T TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT. GOT $ & A BELT FOR YO NIKKAS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151430
> *64 IS READY WANT SOMe COME GET SOME. Fuck da bullshit calling chaio bring yo shit to SD    :biggrin: call me if YA READY for a date LOZANO said it 702 206 8190
> *



*THAT SHIT SOUNDED SUPER....*


----------



## 619sick duece

WENT 2 L.A. TWiCE SO LET ME SERVE YA IN S.D. NOW :wow:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 AM~20151521
> *WENT 2 L.A. TWiCE SO LET ME SERVE YA IN S.D. NOW :wow:
> *


*CHAIO GOES ALL THE TIME.
MY CARS WENT AT LEAST 5 TIMES.
BIG BOY WENT 3 TIMES.
STR8 GAME WENT AT LEAST 5 TIMES.

ALL THESE SD VISITS WAS IN THE PAST 12 MONTH.

NOW ASK URSELFS HOW MANY TIMES HAVE U CAME TO SD IN THE PAST 12 MONTHS?
*


----------



## Y-TEE

IS IT GOING DOWN IN S.D THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Y-TEE

DATE, TIME AND LOCATION PLEASE :thumbsup:


----------



## hollywoodcole

fasho orange lincoln vs nene's lincoln...now that wouldl be a good hop!!!


----------



## hollywoodcole

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151430
> *64 IS READY WANT SOMe COME GET SOME. Fuck da bullshit calling chaio bring yo shit to SD    :biggrin: call me if YA READY for a date LOZANO said it 702 206 8190
> *


***** ur king of the streetz.. they should be comin' to u.. and if they dont u know there scared!!!! and hollywood said that!!!!


----------



## Y-TEE

THIS SUNDAY?????


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151430
> *64 IS READY WANT SOMe COME GET SOME. Fuck da bullshit calling chaio bring yo shit to SD    :biggrin: call me if YA READY for a date LOZANO said it 702 206 8190
> *


U forgot to say "no ****"


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151868
> *U forgot to say "no ****"
> *


 :0


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 22 2011, 11:35 AM~20151726
> *DATE, TIME AND LOCATION PLEASE :thumbsup:
> *


Cosign :werd:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 AM~20151521
> *WENT 2 L.A. TWiCE SO LET ME SERVE YA IN S.D. NOW :wow:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:29 AM~20151698
> *CHAIO GOES ALL THE TIME.
> MY CARS WENT AT LEAST 5 TIMES.
> BIG BOY WENT 3 TIMES.
> STR8 GAME WENT AT LEAST 5 TIMES.
> 
> ALL THESE SD VISITS WAS IN THE PAST 12 MONTH.
> 
> NOW ASK URSELFS HOW MANY TIMES HAVE U CAME TO SD IN THE PAST 12 MONTHS?
> 
> *


i'm not here to talk shit. but everyone knows where the hot spot is at.....and LA is where it all happens at. just my opinion.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

so whats up where's shit goin down at this weekend!!!can i get a anwser.......


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 12:39 AM~20148956
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM ON U GOT SOME SICK AS FLICKS TO !!!!WHY DONT U GET ME A STICKER TO FOR MY CARS!!!!YOU AND YASTUVO TOGETHER WILL TAKE OVER THE VIDEO SEEN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what he said!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you guys look to be forming a chingon team...."Equipo YASTUVOSUENOS". Those of us in and out of the game will benefit from your hard work :worship: :worship: :worship: oh, and "no ****"! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got to make sure that I don't get it twisted up in this biatch! Buena suerte as ustedes dos!!


Back to the action :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:48 AM~20151356
> *NEXT!!!!</span> :buttkick:
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> COME ON NOW SD DOES THIS SHIT FA SHO NOT FOR SURE.
> BY THE WAY NICE LOOKING DOGS. :thumbsup: *
> [/b]


come on my boy those ribbons are from sd dogs but those bloodlines came from la


----------



## v.i.p.1

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:50 AM~20151375
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS LUNCH?!?:roflmao:
> *


THATS A 2,500 DOLLAR LUNCH IF YOU WANT TO COME GET ONE :buttkick:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 01:40 PM~20152625
> *i'm not here to talk shit. but everyone knows where the hot spot is at.....and LA is where it all happens at. just my opinion.
> *


Yes they got some nice shit up there...... but **** has been pounding that ass in this hopp shit even in the dayz when Vmax was the shit taking lose's from ****....so don't get us twisted .....we ready....


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:29 AM~20151698
> *
> STR8 GAME WENT AT LEAST 5 TIMES.
> 
> *



WHAT? FASHO FINALLY GIVING THE GAME THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE? DID YOU FIND JESUS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20155683
> *WHAT? FASHO FINALLY GIVING THE GAME THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE? DID YOU FIND JESUS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Big nene 1

Since u guys are talking about dogs also.....my dog need a babydaddy.....anyone?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:21 PM~20156844
> *Since u guys are talking about dogs also.....my dog need a babydaddy.....anyone?
> *


WHAT KIND OF DOGG HOMIE


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20156844
> *Since u guys are talking about dogs also.....my dog need a babydaddy.....anyone?
> *


que onda Nene estuvo bueno los brincos wey! :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## JUST2C

:wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 22 2011, 06:42 PM~20154919
> *Yes they got some nice shit up there...... but **** has been pounding that ass in this hopp shit even in the dayz when Vmax was the shit taking lose's from ****....so don't get us twisted .....we ready....
> *


 :uh: 
With what?


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20157267
> *:uh:
> With what?
> *


From lowbottom 63 at orange fair hounds where it was the shit on Sunday and the tray was doing it with no weight. But LA had it
......


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 22 2011, 10:07 PM~20157366
> *From lowbottom 63 at orange fair hounds where it was the shit on Sunday and the tray was doing it with no weight. But LA had it
> ......
> *



:nono: We shut that down with the blue 64 hard top.
Click king of the streets in the video gallery  
http://www.ultimatehydraulics.com/vidgallery.html


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20155683
> *WHAT? FASHO FINALLY GIVING THE GAME THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE? DID YOU FIND JESUS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




*EBAY PLEASE STOP IT.. U ARE ON THE WRONG TOPIC PIMP. THIS IS A CITY TO CITY THANG WE GOT GOING HERE. IF U AIN'T SWANGING NOTHING SIT ON THE SIDE LINES AND ENJOY THE SHOW.

I DON'T FUED WIT STR8 GAME WHEN IT'S WAR TIME AGAINST ANOTHER COUNTY.
CAN'T U SEE DREAMTEAM AND ALL STARS GETTING ALONE FOR THERE CITY.
DON'T U THINK WE SHOULD DO THE SAME DUMB ???
WHEN THE WAR IS OVER THEY WILL BE RIVALS AGAIN JUST LIKE WE SILL IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT!! :twak:	

I STILL OWE U SERVING ANYWAY. ONE WAY OR ANOTHER MY CHEVY IS PULLING UP TO UR BUMPER JACK AND I DONT CARE THAT UR IN A RAG. :angry: 

AND FOR THE RECORD I NEVER HAD TO FIND OR LOOK FOR JESUS BECAUSE I NEVER LEFT HIM JABRONEE. :nono: :angry: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20155683
> *WHAT? FASHO FINALLY GIVING THE GAME THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE? DID YOU FIND JESUS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*ANOTHER THANG I SPOKE ON EVERY RIDA FROM SD THAT WENT TO LA TO HOP.

I DON'T CALL THAT CREDIT I CALL THAT FACTS!
IF U KNOW ME THAN U KNOW WHEN I'M IN WAR MODE I DON'T GIVE PROPS I GIVE HOPS! THE WORLD KNOWS STR8 GAME DOES THERE THANG THEY DON'T NEED MY PROPS EVEN THO MORE THAN HALF OF THEM GOT MY RESPECT AND PROPS.
*


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

looks like everyone is workin,......... see you guys soon!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 22 2011, 09:15 PM~20156778
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



*:nono::nono::nono:
DON'T LET THIS CROSS TOWN FUCK UP OUR SD SWAG.
I GUESS U DIDN'T KNOW THE CAT NAME IS CRENSHAW MARTY UHH?
SOMEONE PROBABLY PAYING HIM UNDER THE TABLE TO THROW SALT IN OUR SD MOVEMENT.

IF U AND MARTY WAS ON YA'LLS GAME YA'LL WOULD HAVE NOTICE I SQUASH OUR CITY BEEF ON OUR SD BUMPER CHECKIN TOPIC. I GUESS YA'LL FORGOT WHO TOLD YA'LL ABOUT THIS CITY WAR TOPIC. :banghead: *


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:21 PM~20157887
> *:nono::nono::nono:
> DON'T LET THIS CROSS TOWN FUCK UP OUR SD SWAG.
> I GUESS U DIDN'T KNOW THE CAT NAME IS CRENSHAW MARTY UHH?
> SOMEONE PROBABLY PAYING HIM UNDER THE TABLE TO THROW SALT IN OUR SD MOVEMENT.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 2ndchance




----------



## JUST2C

GOT PRO HOPPER SACO?


----------



## dolby

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 27 2011, 12:47 PM~19972371
> *Where's crisp burgers at thought it was chris burgers :0
> *


You know every time you're at crenshaw you wobble your fatass into chris burgeer nd start stuffing your fat face :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 58RAG

WHAT YOU RIDERS NEED TO DO IS MEET UP IN THE 909 AT THE PARK ON THE STREET IN THE COMPLEX WHATEVER !! GET THIS SHIT OUT THE WAY. ALL THIS NO SHOW TALKING,TO FAR, NO GAS, ETC. (RIDERS RIDE REGUARDLESS) THIS WAY EVERYBODY HAS TO TRAVEL. WHAT UP :tears: ASS


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 23 2011, 08:31 PM~20164347
> *WHAT YOU RIDERS NEED TO DO IS MEET UP IN THE 909 AT THE PARK ON THE STREET IN THE COMPLEX WHATEVER !! GET THIS SHIT OUT THE WAY. ALL THIS NO SHOW TALKING,TO FAR, NO GAS, ETC. (RIDERS RIDE REGUARDLESS) THIS WAY EVERYBODY HAS TO TRAVEL. WHAT UP :tears: ASS
> *


Its not about how far and gas prices.....if you had a hopper you would know how much it cost just to come out and hop.....I come out every weekend I spend $300 on Sunday...just imagine a hop battle........


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 23 2011, 08:24 PM~20164940
> *Its not about how far and gas prices.....if you had a hopper you would know how much it cost just to come out and hop.....I come out every weekend I spend $300 on Sunday...just imagine a hop battle........
> *


BIG NENE. WHAT UP ! YOU NO DAM WELL I KNOW WHAT IT COST TO DO ALL OF THIS SHIT. FROM THE BEGINING TO THE END & THEN WATCH THIS SHIT OVER & OVER. i DONT HAVE TO IMAGINE. :wow: 
YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY IF YOU DONT KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 23 2011, 08:37 PM~20165023
> *BIG NENE. WHAT UP ! YOU NO DAM WELL I KNOW WHAT IT COST TO DO ALL OF THIS SHIT. FROM THE BEGINING TO THE END & THEN WATCH THIS SHIT OVER & OVER. i DONT HAVE TO IMAGINE.  :wow:
> YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY IF YOU DONT KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


What's MR RAG WERES THE 58 AT


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Mar 22 2011, 11:39 AM~20151762
> *fasho orange lincoln vs nene's lincoln vs OJ's lincoln...now that wouldl be a good hop!!!
> *



THERE YOU GO BIG DOGG I FIXED THAT FOR YOU


----------



## dolby

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 22 2011, 11:10 AM~20151122
> *I GOT THAT BUBBLE TOP ACE DOULBLE STRREET 63 RAG SINGLE STREET WILL THAT MAKE IT BETTER
> *


Nicca you ain't got nothin but piece of shit biscanes get a real impala :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dolby

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 22 2011, 01:39 AM~20148956
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM ON U GOT SOME SICK AS FLICKS TO !!!!WHY DONT U GET ME A STICKER TO FOR MY CARS!!!!YOU AND YASTUVO TOGETHER WILL TAKE OVER THE VIDEO SEEN!!!!
> *


***** u ain't got nothin but piece of shits that only do 75"man we had to get you and happy out of 75" and move you on up to the 80" and even higher :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUMBLES84

SATURDAY'S HOP





SUNDAY'S HOP

Las Vegas


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Mar 24 2011, 12:33 AM~20167004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY'S HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY'S HOP
> 
> Las Vegas
> *


  RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Mar 23 2011, 09:29 PM~20165608
> *Nicca you ain't got nothin but piece of shit biscanes get a real impala :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats as real as it gets pull up any year 60 - 64 i got every year working right now i hop impalas nothing less so pull up or shut up never even sat in a biscane do ur homework nikka


----------



## DIPN714

............................NOW THATS REAL TALK FOR ALL U CHEERLEEDERS.....


----------



## DIPN714

HOP AND SERVER IN DA HOUSE;;;WITH DA BIG INCHES;;


----------



## DIPN714

DA BLACK COP CAR;;;HAVE U SEEN IT??????????????????</span>


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2011, 08:06 AM~20168150
> *HOP AND SERVER IN DA HOUSE;;;WITH DA BIG INCHES;;
> *


u know it sup big al just tryen to keep up with the big doggs and u guys do it big much props to the real hoppers who stay in this hopping game takes a lot of time and money a lot of fun tho


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2011, 08:11 AM~20168185
> *
> DA BLACK COP CAR;;;HAVE U SEEN IT??????????????????
> *


thats my bros car but i built it i got the 60 -64 impalas that are street cars this foo on here talken on my shit dont know whats up but i made them paint that cop car black we get pulled over all the time cause of it and i ride dirty so had to switch it up


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 24 2011, 08:15 AM~20168210
> *u know it  sup big al just tryen to keep up with the big doggs and u guys do it big much props to the real hoppers who stay in this hopping game takes a lot of time and money a lot of fun tho
> *


REAL TALK MAN;;U NO DA DEAL'''


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 24 2011, 08:00 AM~20168116
> *thats as real as it gets pull up any year 60 - 64 i got every year working right now i hop impalas nothing less so pull up or shut up never even sat in a biscane do ur homework nikka
> *


*And you hopping raggs to not giving a fuck dogging them out!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sd4life619

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2011, 01:40 PM~20152625
> *i'm not here to talk shit. but everyone knows where the hot spot is at.....and LA is where it all happens at. just my opinion.
> *


Well I see you u hat a big body what is do


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 10:53 AM~20169352
> *And you hopping raggs to not giving a fuck dogging them out!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP HOMIE I SEE U DOING UR THANG PUTTEN IT DOWN WITH SUM CLEAN SHIT TOO ITS ALL IN THA GAME I BEEN HOPPING MY RAG FOR YEARS ALREADY BUT FUCK IT WE BEAT THESE CARS UP


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 24 2011, 12:58 PM~20170041
> *SUP HOMIE I SEE U DOING UR THANG PUTTEN IT DOWN WITH SUM CLEAN SHIT TOO  ITS ALL IN THA GAME I BEEN HOPPING MY RAG FOR YEARS ALREADY BUT FUCK IT WE BEAT THESE CARS UP
> *


*Man I remember in the 90's ur pops and brothers beating up raggs back then all in the IE..!!!CLEAN SHIT no buckets either!!!*


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20171358
> *Man I remember  in the 90's ur pops and brothers beating up raggs back then all in the IE..!!!CLEAN SHIT no buckets either!!!
> *


WUT UP ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS UP IN THIS BITCH :twak:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2011, 09:37 AM~20168800
> *
> REAL TALK MAN;;U NO DA DEAL'''
> *


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 04:23 PM~20171358
> *Man I remember  in the 90's ur pops and brothers beating up raggs back then all in the IE..!!!CLEAN SHIT no buckets either!!!
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE IE BIGG DOGG


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Mar 24 2011, 04:25 PM~20171378
> *WUT UP  ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS UP IN THIS BITCH :twak:
> *


SUP GEE!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by HOP AND SERVE_@Mar 24 2011, 05:00 PM~20171609
> *U KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE IE BIGG DOGG
> *


*TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!*


----------



## big_koolaid

sup angel


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 04:13 PM~20171680
> *SUP GEE!!!
> *


YOU GOIN TO S.D THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 24 2011, 05:14 PM~20171692
> *sup angel
> *


*SUP GEE!!!*


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20165173
> *What's MR RAG WERES THE 58 AT
> *


DOWN HERE NEXT TO MY 59 :biggrin: ITS A HARD TOP IN CONSTRUCTION. 
NEW YEARS DAY 2012 COMPLETION DATE  
WHERES THAT LANDU


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 24 2011, 06:40 PM~20172377
> *DOWN HERE NEXT TO MY 59 :biggrin:  ITS A HARD TOP IN CONSTRUCTION.
> NEW YEARS DAY  2012 COMPLETION DATE
> WHERES THAT LANDU
> *


Almost done check it out on project rides under EL MALANDRIN ITS COMING OUT SICK THESE HATERS BETTER have something to top me


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:38 PM~20172363
> *SUP GEE!!!
> *


Sup fool


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:38 PM~20172363
> *SUP GEE!!!
> *


see u at tha show sun


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 24 2011, 07:17 PM~20172819
> *Sup fool
> *


*sup gee!*


----------



## THA LIFE

We need more clubs to participate...
If interested please email me your shop or club plaque to
[email protected]
310 692 3526 cee

each sponsor must purchase 5 shirts at 10.00 pc.
please state the sizes in the email
As you can see the project is coming to life.. Thanks to Charlie Brown of CB Auto for participating..


----------



## SGREGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

looks like the allstars want 2 play me john and hoss just got done trying out my new shit and man are we going 2 brake some 1 off :0 thats why i have not got on lay it low 4 some days because the shit did not work like we wanted now its not 2 be fucked with mr fasho please get your ass out here you are about 2 get broke the fuck off in a real way and dont bring chio old cut dog thats not going 2 do it :0


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 07:10 PM~20181869
> *looks like the allstars want 2 play me john and hoss just got done trying out my new shit and man are we going 2 brake some 1 off  :0 thats why i have not got on lay it low 4 some days because the shit did not work like we wanted now its not 2 be fucked with mr fasho please get your ass out here you are about 2 get broke the fuck off in a real way and dont bring chio old cut dog thats not going 2 do it  :0
> *


CAN WE BRING OUT THE PURPLE MONTE FRO THE LIGHT WEI :biggrin: GHTS?


----------



## 2ndchance

:0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 07:10 PM~20181869
> *looks like the allstars want 2 play me john and hoss just got done trying out my new shit and man are we going 2 brake some 1 off  :0 thats why i have not got on lay it low 4 some days because the shit did not work like we wanted now its not 2 be fucked with mr fasho please get your ass out here you are about 2 get broke the fuck off in a real way and dont bring chio old cut dog thats not going 2 do it  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 25 2011, 08:12 PM~20182477
> *CAN WE BRING OUT THE PURPLE MONTE FRO THE LIGHT WEI :biggrin: GHTS?
> *


if you bring me the fucking adex or send me the money so i can get it from my boy :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 25 2011, 08:18 PM~20182531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

well lay it low i think we going 2 sd sunday like i said we dont talk we just do it fuck it we going 2 sd this sunday :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20157887
> *:nono::nono::nono:
> DON'T LET THIS CROSS TOWN FUCK UP OUR SD SWAG.
> I GUESS U DIDN'T KNOW THE CAT NAME IS CRENSHAW MARTY UHH?
> SOMEONE PROBABLY PAYING HIM UNDER THE TABLE TO THROW SALT IN OUR SD MOVEMENT.
> 
> IF U AND MARTY WAS ON YA'LLS GAME YA'LL WOULD HAVE NOTICE I SQUASH OUR CITY BEEF ON OUR SD BUMPER CHECKIN TOPIC. I GUESS YA'LL FORGOT WHO TOLD YA'LL ABOUT THIS CITY WAR TOPIC. :banghead:
> *



war it is fun boy see you sunday and bring your dog 2 we have something 4 him 2 :roflmao: :roflmao: no but on the real its on sunday and we cant wait on you because you lie 2 fucking much so war is what you want and war is what you going 2 get


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 PM~20183491
> *well lay it low i think we going 2 sd sunday like i said we dont talk we just do it fuck it we going 2 sd this sunday  :0
> *


BRING ME JOHN'S UNDERCARRIAGE AND PICK ME UP ON THE WAY THERE GAS IS EXPENSIVE LOL... :roflmao:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 12:08 AM~20183491
> *well lay it low i think we going 2 sd sunday like i said we dont talk we just do it fuck it we going 2 sd this sunday  :0
> *


Got the cameras ready!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 PM~20183491
> *<span style='color:red'>I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN..
> 
> BRING IT ON BRA BRA, MY SHIT IS READY HYDRO WISE. I WOULD LIKE TO CLEAN HER UP A LIL BUT IF YA'LL SHOW UP I WILL SEND THAT BITCH ON THE TRACK AS IS AND STILL GET MY MONEY.
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 08:10 PM~20181869
> *looks like the allstars want 2 play me john and hoss just got done trying out my new shit and man are we going 2 brake some 1 off  :0 thats why i have not got on lay it low 4 some days because the shit did not work like we wanted now its not 2 be fucked with mr fasho please get your ass out here you are about 2 get broke the fuck off in a real way and dont bring chio old cut dog thats not going 2 do it  :0
> *



*WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT BECAUSE THAT'S THE SAME REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THE BOARDS. WELL I TAKE THAT BACK I WAS JUST CONFUSED ON WHAT CAR IMMA BREAK U OFF IN?? :dunno:

CONGRATS ON GETTING UR CAR WORKING, AND YEA I DID BUY CHAIO'S CUTTY AND MAN I MUST SAY THE LOWRIDER GODS ALWAYS SEEM TO BLESS ME FOR WHAT EVER REASON BECAUSE THIS BITCH IS WORKING FOR ME BETTER THAN SHE EVER WORK FOR HIM.. :biggrin: 

PS. ANY BITCH THAT COMES UNDER ME DOES IT AND DOES IT GOOD. TRUST ME U WILL NOT BE MAKING THIS CUTTY LOOK BAD AT ALL.,*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 25 2011, 09:12 PM~20182477
> *CAN WE BRING OUT THE PURPLE MONTE FRO THE LIGHT WEI :biggrin: GHTS?
> *



OFCOURSE U CAN MAKE SURE U DON'T BE LATE.....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 25 2011, 10:14 PM~20183544
> *Got the cameras ready!!
> *


what time you and mike want 2 go :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20183607
> *WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT BECAUSE THAT'S THE SAME REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THE BOARDS. WELL I TAKE THAT BACK I WAS JUST CONFUSED ON WHAT CAR IMMA BREAK U OFF IN?? :dunno:
> 
> CONGRATS ON GETTING UR CAR WORKING, AND YEA I DID BUY CHAIO'S CUTTY AND MAN I MUST SAY THE LOWRIDER GODS ALWAYS SEEM TO BLESS ME FOR WHAT EVER REASON BECAUSE THIS BITCH IS WORKING FOR ME BETTER THAN SHE EVER WORK FOR HIM..  :biggrin:
> 
> PS. ANY BITCH THAT COMES UNDER ME DOES IT AND DOES IT GOOD. TRUST ME U WILL NOT BE MAKING THIS CUTTY LOOK BAD AT ALL.,
> *



good see you sunday and i got money on it because i no what that car does and if you guys still have it single we got the malibu 4 you 2 and it will be their 2 not that you can beat it im just saying :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 10:14 PM~20183546
> *I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN..
> 
> BRING IT ON BRA BRA, MY SHIT IS READY HYDRO WISE. I WOULD LIKE TO CLEAN HER UP A LIL BUT IF YA'LL SHOW UP I WILL SEND THAT BITCH ON THE TRACK AS IS AND STILL GET MY MONEY.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sunday it is


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20183538
> *BRING ME JOHN'S UNDERCARRIAGE AND PICK ME UP ON THE WAY THERE GAS IS EXPENSIVE LOL... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 12:52 AM~20184061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL BE OUT THERE....


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 12:52 AM~20184061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 12:50 AM~20184056
> *good see you sunday and i got money on it because i no what that car does and if you guys still have it single we got the malibu 4 you 2 and it will be their 2 not that you can beat it im just saying  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*
WHY DOES IT MATTER IF IT'S STILL SINGLE OR NOT. LAST TIME I CHECKED JOHN DOESNT CARE IF IT'S SINGLE OR DOUBLE HE WILL HOP AGAINST WHAT EVER.
SWANG WHAT U BRING...


AND U KNOW I CAN BEAT THAT MALIBU THAT'S WHY UR MAKING LIGHT WIEGHT EXCUSES ALREADY. :biggrin: *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

This thread is hot.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 12:51 AM~20184059
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sunday it is
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 26 2011, 09:15 AM~20185431
> *
> WHY DOES IT MATTER IF IT'S STILL SINGLE OR NOT. LAST TIME I CHECKED JOHN DOESNT CARE IF IT'S SINGLE OR DOUBLE HE WILL HOP AGAINST WHAT EVER.
> SWANG WHAT U BRING...
> AND U KNOW I CAN BEAT THAT MALIBU THAT'S WHY UR MAKING LIGHT WIEGHT EXCUSES ALREADY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: excuses my ass jush have it ready sunday and you no i fuck with doubles thats why i said that because win i brake you the fuck off your going 2 say im single like i give a fuck and your car dont stand a chance with it single because we got this single shit down 2 the math :0 so stop with the bull shit :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20188050
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

cant wait for the vids


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2011, 07:34 PM~20188656
> *cant wait for the vids
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## E

x3


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2011, 09:34 PM~20188656
> *cant wait for the vids
> *


YEAH ME TOO! :biggrin: THAT WAY I KNOW WHAT TO BRING TO VEGAS!!!! LOL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 26 2011, 07:31 PM~20188637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: excuses my ass jush have it ready sunday and you no i fuck with doubles thats why i said that because win i brake you the fuck off your going 2 say im single like i give a fuck and your car dont stand a chance with it single because we got this single shit down 2 the math  :0 so stop with the bull shit  :0
> *



*SINCE YA'LL GOT THE SINGLE PUMP SHIT DOWN 2 THE MATH.. AND U KNOW UR DOUBLE PUMP IS GOING TO BREAK ME OFF.

WHY IN THE HELL DID U LET SAN DIEGO TAKE THE CHAMPION BELTS AND THE MONEY ON NEW YEARS DAY? :dunno:

I THINK U NEED TO STUDY MORE MATH BRA BRA.  *


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 26 2011, 11:28 PM~20190652
> *SINCE YA'LL GOT THE SINGLE PUMP SHIT DOWN 2 THE MATH.. AND U KNOW UR DOUBLE PUMP IS GOING TO BREAK ME OFF.
> 
> WHY IN THE HELL DID U LET SAN DIEGO TAKE THE CHAMPION BELTS AND THE MONEY ON NEW YEARS DAY? :dunno:
> 
> I THINK U NEED TO STUDY MORE MATH BRA BRA.
> *


 :rant: D PLEASE EXPLAIN TO THE MAN THAT IT GETS LONELY AT THE TOP , AND SO YOU LET OTHER PEOPLE HAVE THE MINUTE OF FAME


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 AM~20191694
> *:rant: D PLEASE EXPLAIN TO THE MAN THAT IT GETS LONELY AT THE TOP , AND SO YOU LET OTHER PEOPLE HAVE THE MINUTE OF FAME
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 AM~20191694
> *:rant: D PLEASE EXPLAIN TO THE MAN THAT IT GETS LONELY AT THE TOP , AND SO YOU LET OTHER PEOPLE HAVE THE MINUTE OF FAME
> *



*WELL NEXT TIME TELL HIM TO PASS THE FAME TO U BECAUSE WE ALREADY HAVE IT BRA BRA.... :yes:

IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO JUST TO LET U OUTTA TOWNERS KNOW. SD RATHER DO IT ON A SUNNY DAY IN DIEGO SO WE CAN REALLY CHILL,HOP,EAT AND HAVE SOME FUN.

BUT IF UR MIND IS MADE UP.. MUCH LUV GOD BLESS AND I HOPE ALL U DRIVE THEM HEAVY MATHA FUCKAS SAFE IN THE RAIN... :biggrin: *


----------



## SGREGAL

Sun is comin out :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 09:58 AM~20192114
> *
> 
> IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO
> *


not until later 2nite 10pm & later ?????


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 09:58 AM~20192114
> *WELL NEXT TIME TELL HIM TO PASS THE FAME TO U BECAUSE WE ALREADY HAVE IT BRA BRA.... :yes:
> 
> IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO JUST TO LET U OUTTA TOWNERS KNOW. SD RATHER DO IT ON A SUNNY DAY IN DIEGO SO WE CAN REALLY CHILL,HOP,EAT AND HAVE SOME FUN.
> 
> BUT IF UR MIND IS MADE UP..  MUCH LUV GOD BLESS AND I HOPE ALL U DRIVE THEM HEAVY MATHA FUCKAS SAFE IN THE RAIN...  :biggrin:
> *


SO FOSHO ARE U READY FOR TODAY HOMIE?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 09:58 AM~20192114
> *WELL NEXT TIME TELL HIM TO PASS THE FAME TO U BECAUSE WE ALREADY HAVE IT BRA BRA.... :yes:
> 
> IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO JUST TO LET U OUTTA TOWNERS KNOW. SD RATHER DO IT ON A SUNNY DAY IN DIEGO SO WE CAN REALLY CHILL,HOP,EAT AND HAVE SOME FUN.
> 
> BUT IF UR MIND IS MADE UP..  MUCH LUV GOD BLESS AND I HOPE ALL U DRIVE THEM HEAVY MATHA FUCKAS SAFE IN THE RAIN...  :biggrin:
> *


OK COO HOMIE WILL SEE U NEXT SUNDAY THEN !!!! SO THAT MEANS UR COME TO LA THEN RIGHT?


----------



## harborarea310

:rofl: ohh yeah this is going to be good


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 27 2011, 12:01 PM~20192925
> *SO FOSHO ARE U READY FOR TODAY HOMIE?
> *


*TRUTH IS PIMP JUICE I AM NOT ALL THE READY ONLY BECAUSE I WANNA PAINT THE CAR AND PUT MY FINAL TOUCH ON MY NEW BIOCH. :biggrin:  
I HAVE BEEN TALKING A WHOLE LOT OF SHIT AND CLOWNING AROUND WITH MY LOWRIDER PATNAS SO IF U GUYS DO CHOOSE TO COME OUT HERE I CAN'T DO NOTHING OTHER THAN TO PUSH EXCEPT.

IF I TALK IT I HAVE TO WALK IT WIN LOSE OR DRAW.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 27 2011, 12:30 PM~20193074
> *OK COO HOMIE WILL SEE U NEXT SUNDAY THEN !!!! SO THAT MEANS UR COME TO LA THEN RIGHT?
> *



*I DID'NT SAY I WAS PUNKING OUT.. I SAID LETS RESCHEDULE FOR A SUNNY DAY IN THE SD AND HAVE SOME FUN IN SOME SUN. :cheesy: 

I WILL CHECK WITH THE FELLAS THO. THEY MIGHT NOT MIND TAKING ANOTHER ROAD TRIP.

BUT TRUTH IS.... FARE EXCHANGE IS NO ROBBERY S.D JUST CAME FROM UP THERE.
*


----------



## SGREGAL

ttt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*<span style='color:green'>MAKE SURE U PICK UP ALL 3 COPIES AND SUPPORT OUR HOMIES MOVEMENTS.
MUCH LUV AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Y-TEE

Is this shit going down today in s.d or whut????? :angry:


----------



## SGREGAL

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 27 2011, 02:49 PM~20193836
> *Is this shit going down today in s.d or whut????? :angry:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 02:36 PM~20193780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:green'>MAKE SURE U PICK UP ALL 3 COPIES AND SUPPORT OUR HOMIES MOVEMENTS.
> MUCH LUV AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS. :thumbsup:
> *


*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## HOT IN READY




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

did thay hop :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sd4life619

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 27 2011, 12:01 PM~20192925
> *SO FOSHO ARE U READY FOR TODAY HOMIE?
> *


and 
Man you and dena and la is full of shit man ytyou ****** ant go come to the town becuz you ****** no you go get broke the fuck off


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 10:08 AM~20200898
> *did thay hop :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


from what i read is that fo $ho said he wasn't ready and that it was supposed to rain. :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam fuck the rain


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 11:09 AM~20201317
> *dam fuck the rain
> *


but you know them nikkas.......they do it in the rain too.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

tru tru


----------



## 58RAG

> _Originally posted by sd4life619_@Mar 28 2011, 11:52 AM~20201173
> *and
> Man you and dena and la is full of shit man ytyou ****** ant go come to the town becuz you ****** no you go get broke the fuck off
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL+Mar 27 2011, 10:33 AM~20192367-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is comin out :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:38 AM~20192423
> *not until later 2nite 10pm & later ?????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Y-TEE_@Mar 27 2011, 02:49 PM~20193836
> *Is this shit going down today in s.d or whut????? :angry:
> *



*GLAD TO SEE THAT OUR STR8 GAME HOMIES WERE HOTT AND READY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN YESTURDAY. :h5: 
DON'T TRIP FELLAS KEEP UR RIDAZ HOTT AND READY BECAUSE NEXT SUNDAY IT HAS TO GO DOWN.*


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 10:08 AM~20200898
> *did thay hop :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this coming sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 01:39 PM~20201920
> *SD OR LA ?????*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 28 2011, 02:54 PM~20202485
> *I HOPE THEY COME DOWN TO S.D SO WE CAN GIVE OUR LOCAL PEEPS A SHOW.
> AND WE CAN GO UP THERE THE FOLLOWING WEEK.</span>
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 28 2011, 10:59 AM~20201237
> *from what i read is that fo $ho said he wasn't ready and that it was supposed to rain.  :dunno:
> *



thank you


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 12:04 PM~20193235
> *TRUTH IS PIMP JUICE I AM NOT ALL THE READY ONLY BECAUSE I WANNA PAINT THE CAR AND PUT MY FINAL TOUCH ON MY NEW BIOCH.  :biggrin:
> I HAVE BEEN TALKING A WHOLE LOT OF SHIT AND CLOWNING AROUND WITH MY LOWRIDER PATNAS SO IF U GUYS DO CHOOSE TO COME OUT HERE I CAN'T DO NOTHING OTHER THAN TO PUSH EXCEPT.
> 
> IF I TALK IT I HAVE TO WALK IT WIN LOSE OR DRAW.
> *



dont start i dont want 2 put you on blast or my boy and im not talking about the sd guy please dont make me go their please :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste 1 i see you looking some of the homies in sd said your shit is not ready and they dont no why you on here talking :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by sd4life619_@Mar 28 2011, 11:52 AM~20201173
> *and
> Man you and dena and la is full of shit man ytyou ****** ant go come to the town becuz you ****** no you go get broke the fuck off
> *


WHO IS THIS NEW BOOTY CLOWN...OR DID SOMEONE MAKIN A FAKE NAME WITH NO NUTS....WHO EVER HE IS THIS FOOL SENT ME A PM WITH SOME SIMILAR JIBBERISH.....WHAT A CLOWN :wow: HE NEEDS TO GO BACK TO PRE-SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST...LMAO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 28 2011, 09:42 PM~20205730
> *WHO IS THIS NEW BOOTY CLOWN...OR DID SOMEONE MAKIN A FAKE NAME WITH NO NUTS....WHO EVER HE IS THIS FOOL SENT ME A PM WITH SOME SIMILAR JIBBERISH.....WHAT A CLOWN :wow: HE NEEDS TO GO BACK TO PRE-SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST...LMAO
> *


 :wow: 


Sup Jizzle :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 28 2011, 08:42 PM~20205730
> *WHO IS THIS NEW BOOTY CLOWN...OR DID SOMEONE MAKIN A FAKE NAME WITH NO NUTS....WHO EVER HE IS THIS FOOL SENT ME A PM WITH SOME SIMILAR JIBBERISH.....WHAT A CLOWN :wow: HE NEEDS TO GO BACK TO PRE-SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST...LMAO
> *


wud up OJ? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20206150-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> Sup Jizzle :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-strictly ricc_@Mar 28 2011, 09:51 PM~20206444
> *wud up OJ? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP PLAYERS.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 28 2011, 06:59 PM~20204655
> *dont start i dont want 2 put you on blast or my boy and im not talking about the sd guy please dont make me go their please  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*WHAT PART DIDN'T U UNDERSTAND FOLKS? I SAID IT CLEAR AS DAY IF I TALK THE TALK I HAVE TO WALK THE WALK WIN,LOSE OR DRAW. EVEN THO I WOULD LIKE TO PUT MY TOUCH ON THE CAR.... SO HOW COULD U PUT ME ON BLAST WHEN I KEPT IT REAL AND TOLD JOHN/LAYITLOW I WAS NOT 100% READY? 
BUT THAT DIDNT MEAN I WAS GOING TO TUCK TAIL LIKE OTHERS..

IF THERE'S SOME LAME SHIT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT'S GOING AROUND ABOUT STEFEEZY... PM ME AND LET ME KNOW G AND PLEASE KNOW I WOULD AND WILL DO THE SAME. 
REAL RECOGNIZE REAL!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20204957
> *<span style='color:red'>THEM SAME INFORMANT'S AND DOUBLE AGENT'S THAT'S TELLING U FALSE SHIT ABOUT MY HOMIE SHISTE MIKE FROM THERE OWN CITY. IS THE SAME JABRONEES THAT AIN'T GOING TO HAVE SHIT TO BRING TO THE TABLE WHEN IT'S TIME FOR HOPPIN WAR.
> 
> DO ME A FAVOR AND ASK THEM HOMIES OF URS FROM S.D WOULD THEY LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS. BECAUSE THEM ****** IS SWANGIN AND DANCING FROM U AND JOHN'S SACKS.
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PLEASE TELL ME AND LAYITLOW HOW YA'LL MAKE UMM DO SUCH A THANG??
> U ARE A TRIPLE OG REAL SHIT.. :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## shiste1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20204957
> *shiste  1 i see you looking some of the homies in sd said your shit is not ready and they dont no why you on here talking  :0
> *


Well them are the same double agent that keep putting u up on ever cars inch count down here.. so ask them guys do they want some honey to go with ur nutts.....


----------



## harborarea310

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 28 2011, 10:53 PM~20207027
> *Well them are the same double agent that keep putting u up on ever cars inch count down here..  so ask them guys do they want some honey to go with ur nutts.....
> *


*DON'T TRIP MIKE ****** IS JUST MAD BECAUSE U CAN SPEAK FOR THE TOWN AND THEY CAN'T..

DENA IS GETTING HIS INFO FROM EITHER MEMBERS FROM CAR CLUB#? OR CAR CLUB#? PERIOD. *


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 10:53 PM~20207026
> *THEM SAME INFORMANT'S AND DOUBLE AGENT'S THAT'S TELLING U FALSE SHIT ABOUT MY HOMIE SHISTE MIKE FROM THERE OWN CITY.  IS THE SAME JABRONEES THAT AIN'T GOING TO HAVE SHIT TO BRING TO THE TABLE WHEN IT'S TIME FOR HOPPIN WAR.
> 
> DO ME A FAVOR AND ASK THEM HOMIES OF URS FROM S.D WOULD THEY LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . BECAUSE THEM ****** IS SWANGIN AND DANCING FROM U AND JOHN'S SACKS. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/l5F5e29e225a5fda4e7b2fbac1bb707386f.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PLEASE TELL ME AND LAYITLOW HOW YA'LL MAKE UMM DO SUCH A THANG??
> U ARE A TRIPLE OG REAL SHIT.. :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## HOT IN READY

:biggrin:


----------



## MUMBLES84

LAS VEGAS
Uz9tlnLFxdc&hd


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

TTT for all those putting in work!! :biggrin:


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson

:drama:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 28 2011, 07:59 PM~20204655
> *dont start i dont want 2 put you on blast or my boy and im not talking about the sd guy please dont make me go their please  :0 [/size][/color]
> *




d pm me your number


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 1 2011, 07:51 PM~20239382
> *LAS VEGAS
> Uz9tlnLFxdc&hd
> *



*GOOD VIDEO*


----------



## mister x

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 09:16 PM~20279577
> *
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


i like the ultra slow motion...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:16 PM~20279577
> *
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 6 2011, 11:27 PM~20280163
> *:thumbsup:  :0
> *



hahah goodshyt!! METALLIC MUTT!!! ..

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:16 PM~20279577
> *
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


*thats whats up right there , props 2 both hoppers ..... thats a great look 4 this lowriding community *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20271107
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:16 PM~20279577
> *
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *



*LOOKS GOOD CONGRADS*


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 11:16 PM~20279577
> *
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## elognegro

Fuck everbody in this topic....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THIS FOOL :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: GET THE FUCK ON


----------



## uso4vida

got to get this back to the top so that the posters can find it easy to put out the flikas of what went down tonight!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Yastuvo

Sunday at the Shaw


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM I NEED MY RIDE OUT SOON


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


Nice Ride's in The video


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


GOOD video homie !!! When are you going to put out a DVD with ur footage ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

Thanks Fellas :biggrin: 

I'm workin on gettin a dvd out


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 07:35 PM~20323644
> *Thanks Fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm workin on gettin a dvd out
> *


 :0 

RIGHT ON!!!!LET ME KNOW I DO YOUR COVER!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


tight ass video playboy.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


You always bless us with your videos, props homie


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Apr 12 2011, 08:41 PM~20323727-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> RIGHT ON!!!!LET ME KNOW I DO YOUR COVER!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Deal Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20324034
> *tight ass video playboy.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8 Klownin_@Apr 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20324139
> *You always bless us with your videos, props homie
> *


 Thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG

Good Videos  Be ready for EASTER SUNDAY. If you anit Ready get Ready :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


good video homie


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *



kool video my boy you keep this topic hot :0


----------



## OC714Santanero

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20317260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday at the Shaw
> *


Good stuff have the camera ready for easter on Bristol bigg dogg


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 07:35 PM~20323644
> *Thanks Fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm workin on gettin a dvd out
> *


 :biggrin: count me in for a few copies :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Apr 13 2011, 11:09 PM~20334846
> *Good stuff have the camera ready for easter on Bristol bigg dogg
> *


i'll be ready homie :thumbsup: 

Thanks Fellas on all ur comments :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 15 2011, 11:19 AM~20345995
> *i'll be ready homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Fellas on all ur comments  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 58RAG

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $ 85 POMONA SWAPMEET ROW 26 SPACE 8 4-17-11


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 13 2011, 08:36 PM~20334442
> *kool video my boy you keep this topic hot  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


just keep daryl from talking so much in the video ! :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 17 2011, 06:39 AM~20357242
> *just keep daryl from talking so much in  the video ! :biggrin:
> *


where the riders going to be today


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 15 2011, 11:19 AM~20345995
> *i'll be ready homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Fellas on all ur comments  :biggrin:
> *


You and Tony do a great job on keeping this updated with a visual for the rest of us!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: Let me know if you want to distribute them up North!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 13 2011, 09:36 PM~20334442
> *kool video my boy you keep this topic hot  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats good .....D......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Mejia

To the top!


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 18 2011, 11:05 AM~20365349
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats good .....D......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not shit just staying out the way


----------



## ringo

WHATS UP WITH THE FOOTAGE FROM SUNDAY .......SPIKE NO SHOW


----------



## Yastuvo

Crenshaw Sunday 11'


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


good footage.


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 20 2011, 12:24 AM~20379044
> *good footage.
> *


Great video.....


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Apr 19 2011, 10:33 PM~20378434
> *WHATS UP WITH THE FOOTAGE FROM SUNDAY .......SPIKE NO SHOW
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 11:11 PM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *



real nice footage


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 01:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


good vid :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## I SPY ON U

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 01:21 PM~20382130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :inout:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This vato should order that one framed...great flika!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 
Buen ojo Cunado!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 20 2011, 04:42 PM~20383819
> *This vato should order that one framed...great flika!! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> Buen ojo Cunado!!
> *


Thank's Robert!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 12:43 PM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*SICK ASS PIC*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 02:21 PM~20382130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEEN Pic, Tony :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 PM~20386911
> *CLEEN Pic, Tony  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SE VALE!!! JOSER!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

TIERRA ON THE BUMPER!!!


----------



## sg90rider

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 10:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP BIG JOHN  










LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:


----------



## SPOOK82

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 22 2011, 12:07 PM~20397194
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397194
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:
> *


X66 :0 :worship:


----------



## mannyjr520

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397194
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397194
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:
> *


HELL YA I WANT THAT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 24 2011, 01:43 AM~20406874
> *HELL YA I WANT THAT HOMIE!!!!
> *



ITS DONE BIG JOHN!!!! :0 

20"X30" AND WITH THE FRAME READY TO HANG IT UP!!!!

THANK'S

:h5:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 24 2011, 08:27 AM~20407629
> *ITS DONE BIG JOHN!!!! :0
> 
> 20"X30" AND WITH THE FRAME READY TO HANG IT UP!!!!
> 
> THANK'S
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and Hoppy Easter to the Dream Team, All Stars, Yastuvo Y Cunado, and all the rest of the gente that provide all the fun and masa!!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 03:11 AM~20379009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw Sunday 11'
> *


nice footage homie!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 24 2011, 08:44 AM~20407711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> and Hoppy Easter to the Dream Team, All Stars, Yastuvo Y Cunado, and all the rest of the gente that provide all the fun and masa!!
> *



THANK'S ROBERT!!!!


----------



## Lowrod deuce

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS. 818 471-5820


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by uso4vida+Apr 24 2011, 09:44 AM~20407711-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> and Hoppy Easter to the Dream Team, All Stars, Yastuvo Y Cunado, and all the rest of the gente that provide all the fun and masa!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-o g switchman_@Apr 25 2011, 04:28 PM~20416857
> *nice footage homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Apr 25 2011, 07:03 PM~20418546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS.  818 471-5820
> *



BACK BUMMPER JUAN GOT LA HANDLE ON MOTOR PLAYER U CAN HAVE 818 CHIPPER CAPITOL


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Apr 25 2011, 06:03 PM~20418546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS.  818 471-5820
> *


I CALLED YOU NO ANSWER :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## mrtungring6622




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20381506
> *BACK BUMPER!!!! THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love this pic


----------



## DREAM ON

HITTING IT FROM THE DOOR!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 27 2011, 11:03 AM~20431811
> *love this pic
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Apr 27 2011, 06:50 AM~20430263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 27 2011, 12:25 PM~20432292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HITTING IT FROM THE DOOR!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*TTT*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 27 2011, 12:25 PM~20432292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HITTING IT FROM THE DOOR!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## LUXMAN

ITS REAL GOOD TO SEE THE SHAW BACK CRACKIN MAYNE, IF ANY OF YALL 

RIDERS WANT A REPLICA OF YOUR CAR BUILT HIT ME UP , I BEEN AROUND AND 

I'LL BE BACK IN L.A. THIS MONTH. CHEVYORNUTHIN ON YOUTUBE, CHECKOUT MY 

TOPIC IN THE MODEL CAR SECTION OR HIT ME UP DIRECT SHYT 720 240 8435 . 

BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT SINCE RESPECT HYDRAULICS WAS ON SLAUSON YA 

DIG . . .


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

MUCH LUV TOO DEE BEACH CITY 4 DOE DOING IT'S THANG. MADD PROP'S TO THE"DOE KING" BIG BERDIE BEACH CITY RIDAZ. :yes: HAD FUN DOGG.


----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK THIS PIC YESTERDAY!!! AT CRENSHAW!! AT THE RIGHT TIME AT THE RIGHT PLACE :wow: 










YASTUVO,YOUNG HOGG,BIG FISH


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 12:25 AM~20473187
> *TOOK THIS PIC YESTERDAY!!! AT CRENSHAW!! AT THE RIGHT TIME AT THE RIGHT PLACE :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASTUVO,YOUNG HOGG,BIG FISH
> *


ALL THE BEST VIDEO GUYS JUST MISSING TRUUCHA!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 3 2011, 12:27 AM~20473340
> *ALL THE BEST VIDEO GUYS JUST MISSING TRUUCHA!!!!
> *


Serio :uh:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 3 2011, 01:27 AM~20473340
> *ALL THE BEST VIDEO GUYS JUST MISSING TRUUCHA!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 01:44 AM~20473376
> *:yes:
> *


AND KJ WHERE ARE THAY NOW


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 12:25 AM~20473187
> *TOOK THIS PIC YESTERDAY!!! AT CRENSHAW!! AT THE RIGHT TIME AT THE RIGHT PLACE :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASTUVO,YOUNG HOGG,BIG FISH
> *


 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 12:25 AM~20473187
> *TOOK THIS PIC YESTERDAY!!! AT CRENSHAW!! AT THE RIGHT TIME AT THE RIGHT PLACE :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YASTUVO,YOUNG HOGG,BIG FISH
> *


THE PAST THE PRESENT AND THE NEW THAT A HISTORY SHOT RITE THERE PLAYA  MILLION DOLLAR SHOT BABY!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397194
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT A POSTER!! :wave:
> *


 :0 DAMMMMMMMM :thumbsup:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 3 2011, 02:27 AM~20473340
> *ALL THE BEST VIDEO GUYS JUST MISSING TRUUCHA!!!!
> *


dnt 4get rolln


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POOR GUYS PROBABLY GOT LEAD POISONING NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Darrell has that same thing on his tool box. :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 6 2011, 07:29 PM~20500603
> *POOR GUYS PROBABLY GOT LEAD POISONING NOW  :biggrin:
> *


lead poisoning my ass he smokes lead and does big drugs and im not playing he does what ever we say on the real :0 lol dream team got 1 at leo shop street life lancaster :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 6 2011, 07:57 PM~20500781
> *Darrell has that same thing on his tool box.  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU HAVE THE SAME ON YOUR ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST THAT PIC OF MY BOY MIKE :0


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20500988
> *lead poisoning my ass he smokes lead and does big drugs and im not playing he does what ever we say on the real  :0 lol dream team got 1 at leo shop street life lancaster  :0
> *


is he the one that ate the red ants


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 07:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 6 2011, 09:38 PM~20501004
> *is he the one that ate the red ants
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@May 6 2011, 11:33 PM~20501634
> *IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS  :biggrin:
> *


STEWY LIL!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20500994
> *AND YOU HAVE THE SAME ON YOUR ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POST THAT PIC OF MY BOY MIKE  :0
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95+May 6 2011, 04:47 PM~20499824-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 yessir stewy little
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@May 7 2011, 09:23 AM~20503056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: those shits were fucken bangin


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 7 2011, 10:51 AM~20503172
> *:0 yessir stewy little
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: those shits were fucken bangin
> *


Like you're ass cheecks


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 7 2011, 10:51 AM~20503172
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: those shits were fucken bangin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

Is that the guy that had a GOOD TIME In Vegas with the ice chest?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: not bad for ur first time


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 6 2011, 08:38 PM~20501004
> *is he the one that ate the red ants
> *


and you no it :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 7 2011, 11:50 PM~20506390
> *Is that the guy that had a GOOD TIME In Vegas with the ice chest?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 7 2011, 10:23 AM~20503056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2011, 12:50 AM~20506390
> *Is that the guy that had a GOOD TIME In Vegas with the ice chest?
> *


YEZZIRR HE HAD A REAL GOODTIME IN VEGAS WITH THE ICE CHEST :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

Heading to Crenshaw......


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
I Heard Mister X, is Next on his stomach :wow:


----------



## DamnGina

how much big john charge for tats????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2011, 12:50 AM~20506390
> *Is that the guy that had a GOOD TIME In Vegas with the ice chest?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DamnGina

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 8 2011, 01:44 PM~20508260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


whats up chipp'N D when u guys comin across to victorville??


----------



## DamnGina

this is 86bluemcLS i have the white LS in victorville ii know you remember me lol :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 8 2011, 06:59 PM~20510770
> *:0  :0
> I Heard Mister X, is Next on his stomach :wow:
> *


I already got my allstar tatt homie but I heard big fish got all the footage tonite didn't see u out there :uh:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 9 2011, 12:55 AM~20512216
> *I already got my allstar tatt homie but I heard big fish got all the footage tonite didn't see u out there :uh:
> *


big mike's all star's tat


----------



## Los 210

:drama:


----------



## mister x

I :0


> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 9 2011, 06:35 AM~20513119
> *big mike's all star's tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yezzir :0


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 9 2011, 09:10 AM~20513324
> *I :0
> oh yezzir :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 8 2011, 07:59 PM~20510770
> *:0  :0
> I Heard Mister X, is Next on his stomach :wow:
> *


that would perfect....its already round. It would look 3D!


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499824
> * THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT STUWEY? LOL! NOW U GOTTA GET HIM A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20500988
> *lead poisoning my ass he smokes lead and does big drugs and im not playing he does what ever we say on the real  :0 lol dream team got 1 at leo shop street life lancaster  :0
> *


YES SIR AND WE GOING TO TOP THAT WATCH :biggrin: IM GOING TOPUT IT ON HIS FORHEAD


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@May 9 2011, 08:23 PM~20518384
> *IS THAT STUWEY?  LOL! NOW U GOTTA GET HIM A CAR :biggrin:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:wow:


----------



## JUST2C

818 471-5820 $90 or $85at shows


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@May 3 2011, 06:25 PM~20478405
> *THE PAST THE PRESENT AND THE NEW THAT A HISTORY SHOT RITE  THERE PLAYA    MILLION DOLLAR SHOT BABY!!!!!! :yes:
> *


Tru dat Stretch..........


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 9 2011, 07:35 AM~20513119
> *big mike's all star's tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now we just want 2 c da hopper :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2011, 06:45 AM~20592312
> *now i just want 2 suck his  whopper</span> :0
> *


:0 :0 mind your wants cuz no one wants your mind :0 :uh:


----------



## jackhopper

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## DIPN714

now we just want 2 c da hopper</span> :0
[/b][/quote]
BETTER READ IT GOOD BOY


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2011, 09:34 AM~19979087
> *Its cuz i got tired of standing , so i sat in the car n dropped the top to see the hopping action....but that shit went back up b4 i hit the frwy hno:
> *


damn I know that shit was cold den a mug out there...is this shit normal for this time of year..I have been here for 3 weeks...I thought I was gonna hit it perfect its cold den a bitch out here lately specially at night..


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 23 2011, 06:12 AM~20609171
> *
> BETTER TASTE  :0 GOOD BOY
> *


. :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

MAN ,,U DA MAN...MR X;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;BIG AL.....


----------



## mister x

Yastvo posting video roundmidnite from sundayz action


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 23 2011, 10:56 PM~20615918
> *Yastvo posting video roundmidnite from sundayz action
> *


IS COMING OUT TODAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

CrenshawSunday


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20620072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Al cool as fuck. but damn!... dat foo look like Lamont Sanford! :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20620065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrenshawSunday
> *


CHECK OUT SOME OF MY PICS ON THE NEW YASTUVO VIDEO

 :h5:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20620065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrenshawSunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 25 2011, 09:10 AM~20625070
> *CHECK OUT SOME OF MY PICS ON THE NEW YASTUVO VIDEO
> 
> :h5:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20620072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 25 2011, 06:40 PM~20628797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Juan we were at avideo shoot sunday afternoon on 6th St and Santa Fe AV n the rappers were asking for you they needed a low rider it was the Cali life video


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20630916
> *What up Juan we were at avideo shoot sunday afternoon on 6th St and Santa Fe AV n the rappers were asking for you they needed a low rider it was the Cali life video
> *



GET AT ME I JUST IM YOU WHEN THE NEXT ONE IM THERE


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 25 2011, 09:10 AM~20625070
> *CHECK OUT SOME OF MY PICS ON THE NEW YASTUVO VIDEO
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 26 2011, 01:06 AM~20631436
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP JOHN


----------



## Los 210




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 26 2011, 12:17 AM~20631321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pix homie! :worship:


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 6 2011, 08:35 PM~20500988
> *lead poisoning in my ass he smokes lead and does big drugs and im  playing he do what ever we say on the real  :0 lol dream team got 1 at leo shop street life lancaster  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 26 2011, 12:17 AM~20631321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SUPERB

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 26 2011, 12:17 AM~20631321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*maaannnn !!!!!!!!! them pics look great homie*


----------



## TROUBLESOME




----------



## harborarea310

:roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE




----------



## DREAM ON

CHRIS BURGERS WAS PACKED THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

strech iamcomming for u;;;so now u no don't go run and hide;;;


----------



## DIPN714

strech,,,,,meet me in santa barbra sunday;;nite life haveing a hop;;oh u cant leave L.A;;;


----------



## DIPN714

*stretch yo assssssssssssssss is getting served*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

DIPN714 said:


> strech iamcomming for u;;;so now u no don't go run and hide;;;




:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*JUNE 4TH THE NEXT ONE*


----------



## mrtungring6622

NEXT LEVEL CC said:


> HUMMM...... BIG GAL HEAR WE GO AGAIN. NO. WERE NOT IMA "G"


 I WAS ASKED TO DELIVER THIS TO BIG AL 714


----------



## DIPN714

*just pull up ;;;;;;;;;DONT HATE;;;*


----------



## JUST2C

pro hopper saco motors $90 or $85 at shows.
pomona road 20 space 18-20 also takeing other hydraulic products.


----------



## Mrv8killer

Is it gonna be crackin today


----------



## Fleetangel

DIPN714 said:


> strech iamcomming for u;;;so now u no don't go run and hide;;;


WUT HAPPENED AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW????...Y DIDNT U HOPP??


----------



## DREAM ON

BACK BUMPER SUNDAY!!! IN SANTA BARBARA!!!


----------



## TUKINSTANG

I heard it was raining hard out there


----------



## DIPN714

Fleetangel said:


> WUT HAPPENED AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW????...Y DIDNT U HOPP??


broke the ear off the real end when it came off the trailer in all da mud;;the car slide and break;;thats why


----------



## harborarea310

DIPN714 said:


> broke the ear off the real end when it came off the trailer in all da mud;;the car slide and break;;thats why


thats life of a hopper< on the road> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast

DREAM ON said:


> BACK BUMPER SUNDAY!!! IN SANTA BARBARA!!!


sick shot very nice!


----------



## harborarea310

FOR SALE 10'GZ HIT ME UP


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


----------



## Big nene 1

Where's the vegas footage?


----------



## ROBLEDO

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


 John looking at his shoes like damn they got me out here in all this mud and shit fucking up my fresh white tennies... Derrell don't give a fuck cause he's the wrench man. waiting for the opportunity to change a ball joint. :roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

ROBLEDO said:


> John looking at his shoes like damn they got me out here in all this mud and shit fucking up my fresh white tennies... Derrell don't give a fuck cause he's the wrench man. waiting for the opportunity to change a ball joint. :roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

LAS VEGAS...................


----------



## Los 210

Nice pic


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> 818 471-5820 $90 or $85at shows


 WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:inout:


----------



## Yastuvo

Preview on Royals cc Picnic out in Vegas


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:thumbsup::thumbsup:GOOD SHIT HOMIE!!~!!


----------



## DREAM ON

Yastuvo said:


> Preview on Royals cc Picnic out in Vegas


 :h5: BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

Who is going to victor ville tonight? ?


----------



## JUST2C

*saco*

lower is the real saco!


----------



## Eddie-Money

Yastuvo said:


> Preview on Royals cc Picnic out in Vegas




*Yastuvo your video is hot brotha keep up the good work.*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

TIGHT VIDEO I NEED THAT HOMIE


Yastuvo said:


> Preview on Royals cc Picnic out in Vegas


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## 58RAG

:thumbsup:Its about time I get to see some Utah action. Thanks 1st ladyWhat up Big John. Keep it up. Pretty Soon Youll be coast to coast Dirty south/ North east like your boy:biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


>


----------



## Wife-E

58RAG said:


> :thumbsup:Its about time I get to see some Utah action. Thanks 1st ladyWhat up Big John. Keep it up. Pretty Soon Youll be coast to coast Dirty south/ North east like your boy:biggrin:


 :thumbsup: yes she will!! They were puttin it down in the 801


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

MIKE HOPING AT THE HOMEDEPOT......THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

NICE FLICKS SARA!!!!THANKS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

NICE DREAM ON! MIKE SHIT WAS WORKING!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> NICE DREAM ON! MIKE SHIT WAS WORKING!!!!


Thanks John!!! Yeap it was.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mister x

DREAM ON said:


>


fucker clean


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

58RAG said:


> :thumbsup:Its about time I get to see some Utah action. Thanks 1st ladyWhat up Big John. Keep it up. Pretty Soon Youll be coast to coast Dirty south/ North east like your boy:biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::yes:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mister x

DREAM ON said:


>


Its that allstar how high thang


----------



## 58RAG

:thumbsupam thats pretty good that this Caprice is still holding its own for how long Mike tell them your just playing cuzz I know the real:biggrin: 2012 NEW YEARS DAY WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT SO ALL RIDERS GET READY CUZZ BRAN NEW SHIT IS HOT & READY NOW!!!! JUST WAITING ON 2011-2012 TO ARRIVE


----------



## Wife-E

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> NICE FLICKS SARA!!!!THANKS


 Thanks John :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## mister x

da blu one


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

iNDiViDUALS H0P 0FF
http://youtu.be/f_iY_kkPuEk


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## tru2thagame

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> iNDiViDUALS H0P 0FF
> http://youtu.be/f_iY_kkPuEk


How High out there looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> iNDiViDUALS H0P 0FF
> http://youtu.be/f_iY_kkPuEk


What was the inch count on that 64 upper 80's


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

shiste1 said:


> What was the inch count on that 64 upper 80's


85 to 87


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

shiste1 said:


> What was the inch count on that 64 upper 80's


85 to 87


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> How High out there looking good... :thumbsup:


 goodlooken homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> How High out there looking good... :thumbsup:


 goodlooken homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo

raw footage


----------



## dena4life-D

AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO MY CUT DOG IS SINGLE NOW LOOK AT IT NOW


----------



## P.E. PREZ

dena4life-D said:


> AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO MY CUT DOG IS SINGLE NOW LOOK AT IT NOW


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

Yastuvo said:


> raw footage


 bad as footage!!!! YASTUVO!!! 
Se vale!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH YOUR CARS JUNK


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH YOUR CARS JUNK


 its ok john will help you do more then 81" with that crazy lock up and all that shit in the trunk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> its ok john will help you do more then 81" with that crazy lock up and all that shit in the trunk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


FUCKER ITS ONLY 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES ...:roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> its ok john will help you do more then 81" with that crazy lock up and all that shit in the trunk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


FUCKER ITS ONLY 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES ...:roflmao:AND IT WAS 85 ON THE RULER


----------



## dena4life-D

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


 :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> FUCKER ITS ONLY 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES ...:roflmao:


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:stop it


----------



## sg90rider

dena4life-D said:


> its ok john will help you do more then 81" with that crazy lock up and all that shit in the trunk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


lol those town cars been around since 98 99 i hav'ent seen one higher yet !!!!!! talk about crazy shit what about that g body you had with the complete leaf spring welded to the bumper hahahahhaha now thats crazy:buttkick::buttkick::barf::barf::loco::loco::werd::werd::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GREAT HOP


Yastuvo said:


> raw footage


----------



## dena4life-D

sg90rider said:


> lol those town cars been around since 98 99 i hav'ent seen one higher yet !!!!!! talk about crazy shit what about that g body you had with the complete leaf spring welded to the bumper hahahahhaha now thats crazy:buttkick::buttkick::barf::barf::loco::loco::werd::werd::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


 me my boy john and mike d broke off sd and you guys onley have 2 cars the 64 and big boy man stop it you see the video and your car dont do shit and its been around 4 years and you think its the shit witch it is shit :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsdown:


----------



## sg90rider

dena4life-D said:


> me my boy john and mike d broke off sd and you guys onley have 2 cars the 64 and big boy man stop it you see the video and your car dont do shit and its been around 4 years and you think its the shit witch it is shit :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsdown:


hahahaha what you blind you did'ent see a town car serving your ass :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: i had my shit 4 a min you right and how many time you buy that cutless that shit been back and forth so many times bring something new that car looks like hot ass checks NASTY AND DONT GET OFF THE SUPJECT THAT REGAL WITH THE LEAF SPRING WEID TO THE BUMPER COME ON CHIPPEN D WHO DOES THAT LMAO


----------



## sg90rider

YASTUVO GREAT FOOTAGE LIKE ALWAYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## dena4life-D

sg90rider said:


> hahahaha what you blind you did'ent see a town car serving your ass :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: i had my shit 4 a min you right and how many time you buy that cutless that shit been back and forth so many times bring something new that car looks like hot ass checks NASTY AND DONT GET OFF THE SUPJECT THAT REGAL WITH THE LEAF SPRING WEID TO THE BUMPER COME ON CHIPPEN D WHO DOES THAT LMAO


 I SOLD THE CAR 2 MY BOY FROM SD GOT IT BACK AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO I STILL HAVE THE REGAL WHAT DO YOU HAVE A PARTS CAR 90 THAT YOUR GIRL WAS TRYING 2 TAKE FROM YOU SO STOP IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU LOOK BAD YOU CANT FUCK WITH ME YOU A CLOWN NOT JUST THAT I HAVE MORE CARS THEN YOU CAN THINK OFF JUST LIKE THIS TOWN CAR I JUST SOLD 2 MY BOY DOWN THEIR YOU JACK ASS AND YOU NO I NO MORE SHIT ABOUT YOU FUN BOY SO KEEP IT UP :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Yastuvo

sg90rider said:


> YASTUVO GREAT FOOTAGE LIKE ALWAYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Y'all some fools.....


----------



## sg90rider

AND I STILL GOT THAT MOTHER FUCKER RIGHT OUT SIDE YOU STILL GOT THAT CHIPPIN ASS REGAL THATS GOOD IM LOOK FOR SOME LEAF SPRINGS SELL ME YOUR BACK BUMPER ILL CUT THE SHIT OFF MY SELF DONT TRIP HAHAHHAHHA YOUR HOLE PILL OF SHIT CARS YOU GOT ARE ALL PARTS CARS THAT JUMP SOMETIME AND THATS IT YOU CANT DRIVE YOUR SHIT WHERE YOU GOING WHERE YOU GOING IN THAT TELL ME HAVE YOU BEEN TO DMV DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS STOP IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU LOOK BAD :rofl::rofl::rofl:



dena4life-D said:


> I SOLD THE CAR 2 MY BOY FROM SD GOT IT BACK AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO I STILL HAVE THE REGAL WHAT DO YOU HAVE A PARTS CAR 90 THAT YOUR GIRL WAS TRYING 2 TAKE FROM YOU SO STOP IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU LOOK BAD YOU CANT FUCK WITH ME YOU A CLOWN NOT JUST THAT I HAVE MORE CARS THEN YOU CAN THINK OFF JUST LIKE THIS TOWN CAR I JUST SOLD 2 MY BOY DOWN THEIR YOU JACK ASS AND YOU NO I NO MORE SHIT ABOUT YOU FUN BOY SO KEEP IT UP :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

sg90rider said:


> AND I STILL GOT THAT MOTHER FUCKER RIGHT OUT SIDE YOU STILL GOT THAT CHIPPIN ASS REGAL THATS GOOD IM LOOK FOR SOME LEAF SPRINGS SELL ME YOUR BACK BUMPER ILL CUT THE SHIT OFF MY SELF DONT TRIP HAHAHHAHHA YOUR HOLE PILL OF SHIT CARS YOU GOT ARE ALL PARTS CARS THAT JUMP SOMETIME AND THATS IT YOU CANT DRIVE YOUR SHIT WHERE YOU GOING WHERE YOU GOING IN THAT TELL ME HAVE YOU BEEN TO DMV DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS STOP IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU LOOK BAD :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 did you not tell me this my girl is trying 2 take my car from me how much do you want 2 buy the parts off my car 4 lol my girl cant take shit from me junk or not and i have a 2dr let me not say you no what it is and i have classic cars 2 you no that so stop it 1 junk lac man


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## sg90rider

yea but your to cheap to pay what i wanted for my lac parts remember still got them BALLER HAHAHAHAHAHA SHOW ME THE MONEY D


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

wow!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

dena4life-D said:


> did you not tell me this my girl is trying 2 take my car from me how much do you want 2 buy the parts off my car 4 lol my girl cant take shit from me junk or not and i have a 2dr let me not say you no what it is and i have classic cars 2 you no that so stop it 1 junk lac man


:0:0DAM!!!! THATS SAD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## harborarea310

ttt shit is too funy


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


dena4life-D said:


> did you not tell me this my girl is trying 2 take my car from me how much do you want 2 buy the parts off my car 4 lol my girl cant take shit from me junk or not and i have a 2dr let me not say you no what it is and i have classic cars 2 you no that so stop it 1 junk lac man


----------



## harborarea310

dena4life-D said:


> did you not tell me this my girl is trying 2 take my car from me how much do you want 2 buy the parts off my car 4 lol my girl cant take shit from me junk or not and i have a 2dr let me not say you no what it is and i have classic cars 2 you no that so stop it 1 junk lac man


was it in a text????:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: WOW


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn its heated in here


----------



## Afterlife

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW HHH/ALL STARS LEADERS CAME TO S.D AND THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO STICK OUR DICKS IN THE DIRT BUT THEY HAD ANOTHER THING COMING AS U ALL SEEN ON THE VIDEO. IN THE PROCESS OF ALL THAT MR. DENA AND BIG HAUS SAID I HAVE'NT CAME TO L.A AND PUT IN NO WORK AND MY BUILDER FROM STREET FAME HYDROS AIN'T #1 IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT!!! SO I STEFEEZY FROM THE SUNNY S.D IS CALLING OUT ALL L.A HOPPERS/LEADERS TO SOME HOP SHIT TO PROVE THAT I AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT I AM TRUE TO THIS SHIT AND STREET FAME HYDROS AND S.D AIN'T TO BE FUCKED WITH PERIOD IN THIS HOP GAME.

PS. HEY DARREL AND HAUS... WHEN I PUT IT ON MY KIDS THAT I WILL BE THERE NEXT SUNDAY TO PLAY. I MENT IT! 
IT'S WAR TIME GENTLEMEN SO HAVE YO SHIT AND FRIENDS SHIT AT THE BURGER SPOT AROUND 5PM IF THERE'S ANOTHER SPOT TO HOP AT. PLEASE LETS US KNOW!! :thumbsup: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yes sir Team Street Fame Ready


----------



## JUST2C

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS 818 471-5820


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hope this is gonna be on video cause we gotta see this fo sure


----------



## TUKINSTANG

POST up vid ASAP wanna check out the action


----------



## Eddie-Money

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW HHH/ALL STARS LEADERS CAME TO S.D AND THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO STICK OUR DICKS IN THE DIRT BUT THEY HAD ANOTHER THING COMING AS U ALL SEEN ON THE VIDEO. IN THE PROCESS OF ALL THAT MR. DENA AND BIG HAUS SAID I HAVE'NT CAME TO L.A AND PUT IN NO WORK AND MY BUILDER FROM STREET FAME HYDROS AIN'T #1 IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT!!! SO I STEFEEZY FROM THE SUNNY S.D IS CALLING OUT ALL L.A HOPPERS/LEADERS TO SOME HOP SHIT TO PROVE THAT I AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT I AM TRUE TO THIS SHIT AND STREET FAME HYDROS AND S.D AIN'T TO BE FUCKED WITH PERIOD IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> PS. HEY DARREL AND HAUS... WHEN I PUT IT ON MY KIDS THAT I WILL BE THERE NEXT SUNDAY TO PLAY. I MENT IT!
> IT'S WAR TIME GENTLEMEN SO HAVE YO SHIT AND FRIENDS SHIT AT THE BURGER SPOT AROUND 5PM IF THERE'S ANOTHER SPOT TO HOP AT. PLEASE LETS US KNOW!! :thumbsup: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

WOW SOUNDS LIKE WAR


----------



## GT~PLATING

War it is gentleman  .....Someone made Steefeezy really mad


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> WOW SOUNDS LIKE WAR


*
YEA IT WAS WAR TIME BUT THERE GENERALS DIDN'T SHOW UP SO WE HAD TO BEAT ON THERE SOILDERS AND IT WASN'T NOTHING NICE..
WE DID HAVE FUN THO I JUST WISH WE HAD MORE CARS TO HOP WITH AND I COULD HAVE TASTE ONE OF THOSE CRIS BURGERS.
MUCH LUV TO ALL MY L.A HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AGAIN.

PS. NEXT TIME PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WASTE OUR GAS GENARALS IF UR NOT READY FOR ACTION!
THANKS IN ADVANCE... *


----------



## DIPN714

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> YEA IT WAS WAR TIME BUT THERE GENERALS DIDN'T SHOW UP SO WE HAD TO BEAT ON THERE SOILDERS AND IT WASN'T NOTHING NICE..
> WE DID HAVE FUN THO I JUST WISH WE HAD MORE CARS TO HOP WITH AND I COULD HAVE TASTE ONE OF THOSE CRIS BURGERS.
> MUCH LUV TO ALL MY L.A HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AGAIN.
> 
> PS. NEXT TIME PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WASTE OUR GAS GENARALS IF UR NOT READY FOR ACTION!
> THANKS IN ADVANCE... *



wATCH OUT NOW PIMP JUICE;;;PAY BACK AINT NICE;;AND YES BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## P.E. PREZ

DIPN714 said:


> wATCH OUT NOW PIMP JUICE;;;PAY BACK AINT NICE;;AND YES BIG AL SAID IT;;;[/SIZE]


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

Yastuvo said:


> raw footage


fuckin badass homie !!!


----------



## dena4life-D

STUCK GENTLEMEN IS WHAT GT PLATING WAS WITH HIS FULL SIZE SHOW PIECE TOWN CAR WITH ALL THE PARTS ON IT :rofl:TEAM STREET FAM WAS IN THE HOUSE DOING IT WITH THAT TOWN CAR :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> YEA IT WAS WAR TIME BUT THERE GENERALS DIDN'T SHOW UP SO WE HAD TO BEAT ON THERE SOILDERS AND IT WASN'T NOTHING NICE..
> WE DID HAVE FUN THO I JUST WISH WE HAD MORE CARS TO HOP WITH AND I COULD HAVE TASTE ONE OF THOSE CRIS BURGERS.
> MUCH LUV TO ALL MY L.A HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AGAIN.
> 
> PS. NEXT TIME PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WASTE OUR GAS GENARALS IF UR NOT READY FOR ACTION!
> THANKS IN ADVANCE... *


THATS BECAUSE WE DONT NO WHEN YOU PLAYING BUT YOU DID GOOD WE WILL BE IN SD THIS SUNDAY AND YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU LOOKING 4 TRUST ME THE ALLSTARS DONT RUN ALSTARS RUN UP :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

POST UP VIDEO OF WHAT YOU GUYS DID SO LAY IT LOW CAN SEE WHAT YOU GUYS DID 2 LA LOL WELL LA GOT 1 WITH THE REGAL AND THE TOWN CAR AND YOU GUYS GOT 3 LETS SEE WHAT ITS GOING 2 BE THIS SUNDAY IN SD


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SAN DIEGO DID THERE THING LAST NIGHT I TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM BUT ITS STILL EARLY IN THE GAME BUT YOU GUYS DID THAT THE WAGON WAS WORKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER AND THAT TOWNCAR & THAT CUTLESS BUT L.A DID THAT TO STREACH DID THAT BUMPER CHECKIN KEEP IT REAL THAT FOR DOOR CUTTY DID THAT THAT BLUE REGAL NO WAY OUT UP THERE RICK DID THAT TO ON THE FREE WAY .CITY 2CITY CLEAN ASS LS DID THAT. BIG AL WAS THE HIGHEST OUT THERE. BUT IN ALL IT WAS POPIN GLAD TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE GOOD SPOT HOPE IT GOES DOWN EVERY WEEKEND 


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> YEA IT WAS WAR TIME BUT THERE GENERALS DIDN'T SHOW UP SO WE HAD TO BEAT ON THERE SOILDERS AND IT WASN'T NOTHING NICE..
> WE DID HAVE FUN THO I JUST WISH WE HAD MORE CARS TO HOP WITH AND I COULD HAVE TASTE ONE OF THOSE CRIS BURGERS.
> MUCH LUV TO ALL MY L.A HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AGAIN.
> 
> PS. NEXT TIME PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WASTE OUR GAS GENARALS IF UR NOT READY FOR ACTION!
> THANKS IN ADVANCE... *


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG GAL CAR WAS I TOLD MY BOY MIKE D THAT WATCH AND SEE WHAT WE DO THIS SUNDAY SD DONT HAVE SHIT WATCH AND SEE THIS SUNDAY THEY GOING 2 HAVE 2 PULL OUT THAT 64 4 OUR CARS BECAUSE THEY CANT FUCK WITH OUR G BODY AND MY 62 IS GOING 2 BE BACK OUT 4 THE STRAIGHT GAME CAR SHOW AND VEGAS AND WATCH WHAT I DO 2 THAT 64


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THATS RIGHT D SMASH ON THEM FOOLS HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS WEEK TO SD


dena4life-D said:


> BIG GAL CAR WAS I TOLD MY BOY MIKE D THAT WATCH AND SEE WHAT WE DO THIS SUNDAY SD DONT HAVE SHIT WATCH AND SEE THIS SUNDAY THEY GOING 2 HAVE 2 PULL OUT THAT 64 4 OUR CARS BECAUSE THEY CANT FUCK WITH OUR G BODY AND MY 62 IS GOING 2 BE BACK OUT 4 THE STRAIGHT GAME CAR SHOW AND VEGAS AND WATCH WHAT I DO 2 THAT 64


----------



## P.E. PREZ

dena4life-D said:


> BIG GAL CAR WAS I TOLD MY BOY MIKE D THAT WATCH AND SEE WHAT WE DO THIS SUNDAY SD DONT HAVE SHIT WATCH AND SEE THIS SUNDAY THEY GOING 2 HAVE 2 PULL OUT THAT 64 4 OUR CARS BECAUSE THEY CANT FUCK WITH OUR G BODY AND MY 62 IS GOING 2 BE BACK OUT 4 THE STRAIGHT GAME CAR SHOW AND VEGAS AND WATCH WHAT I DO 2 THAT 64


 ROAD TRIP


----------



## GT~PLATING

I GOT STUCK WHEN I WENT UP AGAINST THE REGAL YEAH HE GOT THAT WHEN WE CHANGED THE POSITION OF THE CAR I DID NOT GET STUCK AND I DID NOT SEE ANYONE PULL UP TOO IT. BUT LIKE ALWAYS MY SHIT DOES 90'S AND YOU DARRYLL WILL SAY IT DOES 80. THE CUTTY DOES OVER 100 AND YOU GUYS SAY IT'S NOT 100. I TAKE THAT LOSS WITH THAT REGAL CUZ I GOT STUCK BUT BRING THAT SHIT WITH YOU NEXT WEEK TOO CUZ I WANT THAT REMATCH. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> POST UP VIDEO OF WHAT YOU GUYS DID SO LAY IT LOW CAN SEE WHAT YOU GUYS DID 2 LA LOL WELL LA GOT 1 WITH THE REGAL AND THE TOWN CAR AND YOU GUYS GOT 3 LETS SEE WHAT ITS GOING 2 BE THIS SUNDAY IN SD


MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT REGAL WITH YOU........


----------



## mrtungring6622

NEXT LEVEL WAS IN THA HIZZLE FOR LA! JODY DID THE DAMN THANG. SD WAS WORKIN LIKE A MUTHAPHUCCA.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> BIG AL WAS THE HIGHEST OUT THERE.


*COME ON NOW HARBOR RIDER I THOUGHT U KEEP IT 100 PIMP JUICE.
BIG AL SHIT WAS NOT THE HIGHEST THING OUT THERE AND IF U WANNA SAY IT WAS. THAT BITCH DID BETTER THAN USAUAL BUT IT WASN'T SWANGING!!!
EVEN THO MY CUTTY WAS NOT THERE FOR AL IT WORE HIS ASS OUT IN 2 LICKS UP AND DOWN REAL HARD AND FAST.. AND U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mrtungring6622 said:


> NEXT LEVEL WAS IN THA HIZZLE FOR LA! JODY DID THE DAMN THANG. SD WAS WORKIN LIKE A MUTHAPHUCCA.


*U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN PIMP...
NEXT LEVEL WAS THE ONLY REAL RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT TO REP FOR THERE CITY WIN,LOSE OR DRAW. MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT NEXT LEVEL!!!!!! 
DARREL KEEP SPEAKING ON THAT WACK ASS REGAL AGAIST THAT NICE ASS LINCOLN.
SPEAK ON HOW U KNOW DAAMN WELL THAT CUTTY AND THAT WAGON CAME TO SEE THE WHOLE HHH PERIOD.
HOW IS IT U BRING 3 CARS TO S.D LAST WEEK AND DON'T BRING OUT NO CARS IN UR OWN CITY.
I'M VERY DISAPPOINTED RIGHT NOW. MY CITY FEEL GOOD BUT I DON'T!
BUT IT IS ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO COME KICK IT WITH YA'LL. :thumbsup:*


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Someone post a vid....I wanna see the action.....Allstars and Dream Team keep doin your thing theres nothing better then a good street fight with cars and switches:thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN PIMP...
> NEXT LEVEL WAS THE ONLY REAL RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT TO REP FOR THERE CITY WIN,LOSE OR DRAW. MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT NEXT LEVEL!!!!!!
> DARREL KEEP SPEAKING ON THAT WACK ASS REGAL AGAIST THAT NICE ASS LINCOLN.
> SPEAK ON HOW U KNOW DAAMN WELL THAT CUTTY AND THAT WAGON CAME TO SEE THE WHOLE HHH PERIOD.
> HOW IS IT U BRING 3 CARS TO S.D LAST WEEK AND DON'T BRING OUT NO CARS IN UR OWN CITY.
> I'M VERY DISAPPOINTED RIGHT NOW. MY CITY FEEL GOOD BUT I DON'T!
> BUT IT IS ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO COME KICK IT WITH YA'LL. :thumbsup:*



THATS WHAT WE DO STAY HATED, AND STILL DO WHAT WE DO. NO MATTER WHAT THE RIG UP IS... WE STILL GONNA MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO! in my Ray Charles voice lol 


CMB IT THE MOTTO, NEXT LEVEL IS THE LOGO, LOOK AT THE TOP OF A HATERS LIST AND THERE WE GO!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

GT~PLATING said:


> I GOT STUCK WHEN I WENT UP AGAINST THE REGAL YEAH HE GOT THAT WHEN WE CHANGED THE POSITION OF THE CAR I DID NOT GET STUCK AND I DID NOT SEE ANYONE PULL UP TOO IT. BUT LIKE ALWAYS MY SHIT DOES 90'S AND YOU DARRYLL WILL SAY IT DOES 80. THE CUTTY DOES OVER 100 AND YOU GUYS SAY IT'S NOT 100. I TAKE THAT LOSS WITH THAT REGAL CUZ I GOT STUCK BUT BRING THAT SHIT WITH YOU NEXT WEEK TOO CUZ I WANT THAT REMATCH. :thumbsup:


GT WHY ARE U EXPLANING TO THIS DUDE? WE ALL KNOW THAT LINCOLN IS THE HIGHEST BIG BODY JUMPING RIGHT NOW. AND HOW IN THE HELL CAN HE SPEAK ON STUCK WHEN MOST OF THERE SHIT STAY FLOATING AND GETTING STUCK!!

FEEL GOOD BECAUSE YO SHIT IS SWANGING AND HE KNOWS IT!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

MAN IT LOOK HIGH TO ME THE CUTTY WAS HIGH AS FUCK TO LIKE I SAID SD GETS PROPS YOU DID THAT 


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *COME ON NOW HARBOR RIDER I THOUGHT U KEEP IT 100 PIMP JUICE.
> BIG AL SHIT WAS NOT THE HIGHEST THING OUT THERE AND IF U WANNA SAY IT WAS. THAT BITCH DID BETTER THAN USAUAL BUT IT WASN'T SWANGING!!!
> EVEN THO MY CUTTY WAS NOT THERE FOR AL IT WORE HIS ASS OUT IN 2 LICKS UP AND DOWN REAL HARD AND FAST.. AND U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

TUKINSTANG said:


> Someone post a vid....I wanna see the action.....Allstars and Dream Team keep doin your thing theres nothing better then a good street fight with cars and switches:thumbsup:


CUT THE CRAP BRO... HOW CAN IT BE A GOOD FIGHT WHEN THE OTHER SIDE DON'T EVEN SHOW UP?!?
WOULD U SEND UR LIGHT WIEGHT HOMIES TO GO FIGHT SOME HEAVY WIEGHT BIG GEEZ FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN THAT U KNOW THEY CAN'T BEAT?!?
HEAVY VS HEAVY... LIGHT VS LIGHT. 
S.D DO LIKE TO PLAY FAIR...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> MAN IT LOOK HIGH TO ME THE CUTTY WAS HIGH AS FUCK TO LIKE I SAID SD GETS PROPS YOU DID THAT


*U RIGHT HABOR RIDER UR OPION COUNT'S HOMIE AND IF HIS SHIT LOOK HIGHER IN UR EYES THAN IT WAS.
TRUTH IS I WAS TO CLOSE TO EVEN CALL IT. I'M JUST GOING BY WHAT I WAS TOLD AND THE POWER THAT THE CUTTY WAS GIVING OUT.


*


----------



## GT~PLATING

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GT WHY ARE U EXPLANING TO THIS DUDE? WE ALL KNOW THAT LINCOLN IS THE HIGHEST BIG BODY JUMPING RIGHT NOW. AND HOW IN THE HELL CAN HE SPEAK ON STUCK WHEN MOST OF THERE SHIT STAY FLOATING AND GETTING STUCK!!
> 
> FEEL GOOD BECAUSE YO SHIT IS SWANGING AND HE KNOWS IT!!!


*I SAID IT LAST WEEK AND I'LL SAY IT THIS WEEK TEAM STREET FAME READY....*


----------



## mrtungring6622

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> CUT THE CRAP BRO... HOW CAN IT BE A GOOD FIGHT WHEN THE OTHER SIDE DON'T EVEN SHOW UP?!?
> WOULD U SEND UR LIGHT WIEGHT HOMIES TO GO FIGHT SOME HEAVY WIEGHT BIG GEEZ FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN THAT U KNOW THEY CAN'T BEAT?!?
> HEAVY VS HEAVY... LIGHT VS LIGHT.
> S.D DO LIKE TO PLAY FAIR...


FIRST OF YEA YALL SHOWED UP , BUT NEXT LEVEL IS NEVER A LIGHT WEIGHT PIMPIN, BE CLEAR. . . NAH WE ARENT A SHOP, A TEAM, A COALITION OR NONE OF THAT. JUST A REAL LOWRING CLUB. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame

Sd TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

mrtungring6622 said:


> FIRST OF YEA YALL SHOWED UP , BUT NEXT LEVEL IS NEVER A LIGHT WEIGHT PIMPIN, BE CLEAR. . . NAH WE ARENT A SHOP, A TEAM, A COALITION OR NONE OF THAT. JUST A REAL LOWRING CLUB. :thumbsup:


yeah i caught that light weight shot he through out there. i'm glad you spoke up on it. for reals though...ya'll out there every weekend and no one pulls up cause ya'll shit work 24/7. ya'll stay ready. much love to Big Stretch and the rest of ya'll. cause ya'll be out there freeway driving and BBQ chillin every weekend.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## mrtungring6622

:wave:GOOD LOOKIN ROBLEDO AND MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE LA CLUBS IN THESE STREETS EVERY WEEK. :thumbsup::worship::yes::h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mrtungring6622 said:


> FIRST OF YEA YALL SHOWED UP , BUT NEXT LEVEL IS NEVER A LIGHT WEIGHT PIMPIN, BE CLEAR. . . NAH WE ARENT A SHOP, A TEAM, A COALITION OR NONE OF THAT. JUST A REAL LOWRING CLUB. :thumbsup:


U TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY PIMP.
U GUYS BROUGHT STREET CARS AND WE BROUGHT TRAILER CARS. EXCEPT FOR THAT LINCOLN THAT SHIT DRIVES.
IT WAS NOT A FAIR HOP OG. YA'LL DID SWANG WHAT U BRING AND THAT'S ALL THAT COUNTS.
BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT WAS NOT A FAIR MATCH PERIOD.
S.D GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS IS DUE AND U GOT THAT. HOLDING ARE WHEELS UP WASN'T COOL BUT WE OVER THAT ALREADY.


----------



## GT~PLATING

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> U TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY PIMP.
> U GUYS BROUGHT STREET CARS AND WE BROUGHT TRAILER CARS. EXCEPT FOR THAT LINCOLN THAT SHIT DRIVES.
> IT WAS NOT A FAIR HOP OG. YA'LL DID SWANG WHAT U BRING AND THAT'S ALL THAT COUNTS.
> BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT WAS NOT A FAIR MATCH PERIOD.
> S.D GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS IS DUE AND U GOT THAT. HOLDING ARE WHEELS UP WASN'T COOL BUT WE OVER THAT ALREADY.


IT'S OK PIMPIN WE'LL BE IN SD WAITING THIS WEEKEND:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

DIPN714 said:


> wATCH OUT NOW PIMP JUICE;;;PAY BACK AINT NICE;;AND YES BIG AL SAID IT;;;[/SIZE]


WHEN U USE TO SAY BIG AL SAID IT I USE TO BELEAVE IT BUT NOW....
I DON'T BELEAVE THAT SHIT AT ALL BRA BRA.. NOW ALL OF SUDDEN U WANNA PLAY WITH THE BIG S.D. WHEN USUALLY U WANNA HOLD HANDS AND KICK CANS.
IT'S ALL GOOD THO. WE GOT CHA.


----------



## mrtungring6622

BIG PROPS TO BIG SHAG AND NO WAY OUT CAR CLUB FOR THAT WIN LAST NITE


----------



## GT~PLATING

mrtungring6622 said:


> BIG PROPS TO BIG SHAG AND NO WAY OUT CAR CLUB FOR THAT WIN LAST NITE


YES SIR I'LL TAKE THAT LOSS......


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

GT~PLATING said:


> IT'S OK PIMPIN WE'LL BE IN SD WAITING THIS WEEKEND:thumbsup:


YES WE WILL BE WAITING THIS SUNDAY. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GIVE US A TIME SO WE CAN GIVE THEM THE PLACE.
WHEN U SPEAK ON THAT LOSE U TOOK PIMP. U HAVE TO ALSO SPEAK ON THAT WIN U GOT AT HOME DEPO. 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrtungring6622

NO DOUBT... WE WILL NEVER TUCK OR RUN. WE KNEW YALL CAR DOES MORE BUT WE DONT BEND, BREAK, OR BOW DOWN! In my Big Stretch Voice ! 

THIS STILL NEXT LEVEL LOS ANGELES LOWRIDING CLUB!:ninja:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mrtungring6622 said:


> NO DOUBT... WE WILL NEVER TUCK OR RUN. WE KNEW YALL CAR DOES MORE BUT WE DONT BEND, BREAK, OR BOW DOWN! In my Big Stretch Voice !
> 
> THIS STILL NEXT LEVEL LOS ANGELES LOWRIDING CLUB!:ninja:


THAT'S WHY S.D GIVES U MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT HOMIES BECAUSE U SWANG WHAT U BRANG AND DON'T GIVE A FUCK.
OH YEA WE DID SEE U ****** ON THE FREEWAY RIDING OUT AFTER PUTTING THAT MOFO IN THE AIR.. 
I CAN DIG IT FOLKS!! :bowrofl: REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS!!


----------



## switches4life

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> YES WE WILL BE WAITING THIS SUNDAY. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GIVE US A TIME SO WE CAN GIVE THEM THE PLACE.WHEN U SPEAK ON THAT LOSE U TOOK PIMP. U HAVE TO ALSO SPEAK ON THAT WIN U GOT AT HOME DEPO.


[/QUOTE]It's all gravy Steefezzy I don't cry nor make excuses


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GT~PLATING said:


> IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER.....
> :thumbsup:


WHATS GOOD LOKO ITS GOING 2 BE A LONG SUMMER GT UP ....:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yes sir it is


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

ttt for the big bad SD


----------



## mrtungring6622

:thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THAT'S WHY S.D GIVES U MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT HOMIES BECAUSE U SWANG WHAT U BRANG AND DON'T GIVE A FUCK.OH YEA WE DID SEE U ****** ON THE FREEWAY RIDING OUT AFTER PUTTING THAT MOFO IN THE AIR.. I CAN DIG IT FOLKS!! :bowrofl: REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS!!


 Yes it was on the freeway doing about 45mph but it was on there .. ..good shit next level see u Sunday


----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## ROBLEDO

*All I know is Mike was busy..... *























*OWWWEEEE This shit is the BOMB!*












*Is that San Diego?*












*Fuck dem miggas....I'm hungry!!!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE GOOD IT IS


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U RIGHT HABOR RIDER UR OPION COUNT'S HOMIE AND IF HIS SHIT LOOK HIGHER IN UR EYES THAN IT WAS.
> TRUTH IS I WAS TO CLOSE TO EVEN CALL IT. I'M JUST GOING BY WHAT I WAS TOLD AND THE POWER THAT THE CUTTY WAS GIVING OUT.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

ROBLEDO said:


> *All I know is Mike was busy..... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OWWWEEEE This shit is the BOMB!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is that San Diego?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuck dem miggas....I'm hungry!!!*


NOW THAT SOME FUNNY STUFF PIMP. MIKE MIGHT HAVE BEEN BUSY BUT HIS BIG HOMIEs D&J AND THE REST OF THE HHH WASN'T...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

GT~PLATING said:


>


THANKS FOR THE VIDEO PIMP BUT WE CALL THAT TESTING TESTING 1,2 CHECK 1,2 :naughty:
IT'S COOL TO SHARE WHAT IT THAN AND THEY WILL SEE WHAT IT REALLY DO SUNDAY IF THEY SHOW UP.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THANKS FOR THE VIDEO PIMP BUT WE CALL THAT TESTING TESTING 1,2 CHECK 1,2 :naughty:
> IT'S COOL TO SHARE WHAT IT THAN AND THEY WILL SEE WHAT IT REALLY DO SUNDAY IF THEY SHOW UP.


HAHA 96 COME ON HOMIE YOU JUST BE READY FOR THIS LIL SHOP CAR WE COMEING WITH YES ITS DA MALIBLUE!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THANKS FOR THE VIDEO PIMP BUT WE CALL THAT TESTING TESTING 1,2 CHECK 1,2 :naughty:
> IT'S COOL TO SHARE WHAT IT THAN AND THEY WILL SEE WHAT IT REALLY DO SUNDAY IF THEY SHOW UP.


  IF WE SHOW UP STOP IT MAN LAY IT LOW NOW WHAT YOU DO GO LOOK AT SOME OLD POST I WILL BE IN LA IM GOING 2 DO THIS IM GOING 2 DO THAT AND YOU NO WHAT YOU DO DONT SHOW UP :thumbsdown: WE GOING 2 SEE WHAT YOU SAY WHEN THE REAL LA RIDERS AND THE ALLSTARS SHOW UP THIS SUNDAY THATS ALL IM GOING 2 SAY AND WE GOT CARS


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes sir it is


 IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OFF 2 WITH THE MALIBLUE YOU NO THAT CAR LAST NIGHT GOT YOU WHEN YOU WAS STUCK AND WHEN YOU WAS NOT STUCK IM GOING 2 MAKE YOU GO BACK 2 GOLD PLATING MY FRIEND


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> YEA IT WAS WAR TIME BUT THERE GENERALS DIDN'T SHOW UP SO WE HAD TO BEAT ON THERE SOILDERS AND IT WASN'T NOTHING NICE..
> WE DID HAVE FUN THO I JUST WISH WE HAD MORE CARS TO HOP WITH AND I COULD HAVE TASTE ONE OF THOSE CRIS BURGERS.
> MUCH LUV TO ALL MY L.A HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY AGAIN.
> 
> PS. NEXT TIME PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WASTE OUR GAS GENARALS IF UR NOT READY FOR ACTION!
> THANKS IN ADVANCE... *


LMFAO HOMIE!!!! WE WILL SEE U SUNDAY MR 96!!!!


----------



## harborarea310

ohhh shit! did s.d just roll up with out a phone call??


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> CUT THE CRAP BRO... HOW CAN IT BE A GOOD FIGHT WHEN THE OTHER SIDE DON'T EVEN SHOW UP?!?
> WOULD U SEND UR LIGHT WIEGHT HOMIES TO GO FIGHT SOME HEAVY WIEGHT BIG GEEZ FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN THAT U KNOW THEY CAN'T BEAT?!?
> HEAVY VS HEAVY... LIGHT VS LIGHT.
> S.D DO LIKE TO PLAY FAIR...


COME ON CHIPFEEZY 8 OUT OF 10 TIMES YOU SAY U GOING TO SHOW UP TO A HOP UR A NO SHOW:dunno:SO WHY IN DA FUCK WOULD WE TAKE YOU SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


>


GT PLATING NICE VIDEO :thumbsup: OF IT DOING 96!!!!


----------



## mister x

Shit maton does 95 single so wut all this hype about


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mister x said:


> Shit maton does 95 single so wut all this hype about


SHIT THATS WHAT IM SAYING MY BOY!!!!:dunno:


----------



## mister x

It is wut it is


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Shit maton does 95 single so wut all this hype about


SPEAK ON IT DOWG


----------



## ROBLEDO

FLEET~HOOD said:


> SPEAK ON IT DOWG





mister x said:


> It is wut it is


:wave:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

ROBLEDO said:


> :wave:


WUS UP HOMIE LONG TIME NO SEE EVERYTHING GOOD


----------



## mister x

ROBLEDO said:


> :wave:


 Ay u fucken fake ass mod hahaha


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FLEET~HOOD said:


> SPEAK ON IT DOWG


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mister x said:


> It is wut it is


YEZZ IT IS HOOMIE!!!!


----------



## mister x

FLEET~HOOD said:


> SPEAK ON IT DOWG


 Qvo


----------



## ROBLEDO

mister x said:


> Ay u fucken fake ass mod hahaha


careful there slim... i'm an administrator now.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YEZZIRR!!!!


IF THEY COULDNT KEEP UP WITH "MATON"
I CAN ALREADY SEE THERE EXPRESION WHEN THE"MALIBLUE" SHUTS IT DOWN
OH ITS GOIN DOWN


----------



## harborarea310

so s.d should start mixing more cement???????????????


----------



## ROBLEDO

FLEET~HOOD said:


> WUS UP HOMIE LONG TIME NO SEE EVERYTHING GOOD


all's good playboy. just having fun as usual.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Qvo


WUS UP MY BOY HOWS THINGS DOWGY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

ROBLEDO said:


> all's good playboy. just having fun as usual.


AS YOU SHOULD CARRY ON PIMP


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

harborarea310 said:


> so s.d should start mixing more cement???????????????


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM LOL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FLEET~HOOD said:


> IF THEY COULDNT KEEP UP WITH "MATON"
> I CAN ALREADY SEE THERE EXPRESION WHEN THE"MALIBLUE" SHUTS IT DOWN
> OH ITS GOIN DOWN


AND U KNOW THIS MAN!!!!


----------



## mister x

ROBLEDO said:


> careful there slim... i'm an administrator now.


 I know wut u did last summer fucker


----------



## ROBLEDO

mister x said:


> I know wut u did last summer fucker


hno:


----------



## tru2thagame

harborarea310 said:


> so s.d should start mixing more cement???????????????


Don't worry about that. SD riders have tooken care of breaking in our streets and parking lots.


----------



## GT~CHAIO

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> GT PLATING NICE VIDEO :thumbsup: OF IT DOING 96!!!!


 JOHN WAT DID THE BLUE CUTTY HIT IN YUMA. SINGLE PUMP.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

harborarea310 said:


> ohhh shit! did s.d just roll up with out a phone call??


HELL NAA BRO... S.D MATTER OF FACT I GAVE A WEEK NOTICE AND I POSTED THIS LONG ASS WAR NOTICE...
MOST OF L.A KNEW WE WERE ON OUR WAY. PLUS THEM DUDES HAD 5 PLUS HOURS TO GO GET THERE CARS AND THEY DIDN'T BECAUSE THEY WERE SCARED.
THEY WANTED TO SIZE ME UP FIRST NOW THERE READY TO PLAY....


HERE'S WHAT I POSTED ON SATURDAY PIMP.. DON'T LET THESE DUDES LIE TO YA'LL.



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW HHH/ALL STARS LEADERS CAME TO S.D AND THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO STICK OUR DICKS IN THE DIRT BUT THEY HAD ANOTHER THING COMING AS U ALL SEEN ON THE VIDEO. IN THE PROCESS OF ALL THAT MR. DENA AND BIG HAUS SAID I HAVE'NT CAME TO L.A AND PUT IN NO WORK AND MY BUILDER FROM STREET FAME HYDROS AIN'T #1 IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT!!! SO I STEFEEZY FROM THE SUNNY S.D IS CALLING OUT ALL L.A HOPPERS/LEADERS TO SOME HOP SHIT TO PROVE THAT I AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT I AM TRUE TO THIS SHIT AND STREET FAME HYDROS AND S.D AIN'T TO BE FUCKED WITH PERIOD IN THIS HOP GAME.
> 
> PS. HEY DARREL AND HAUS... WHEN I PUT IT ON MY KIDS THAT I WILL BE THERE NEXT SUNDAY TO PLAY. I MENT IT!
> IT'S WAR TIME GENTLEMEN SO HAVE YO SHIT AND FRIENDS SHIT AT THE BURGER SPOT AROUND 5PM IF THERE'S ANOTHER SPOT TO HOP AT. PLEASE LETS US KNOW!! :thumbsup: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> COME ON CHIPFEEZY 8 OUT OF 10 TIMES YOU SAY U GOING TO SHOW UP TO A HOP UR A NO SHOW:dunno:SO WHY IN DA FUCK WOULD WE TAKE YOU SERIOUS!!!!


BECAUSE BIG AL SAID IT...:roflmao:
THAT DUDE CALLED ME AT 10AM AND I TOLD HIM WE WILL BE THERE FA SHO NOT FA SURE!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

FLEET~HOOD said:


> IF THEY COULDNT KEEP UP WITH "MATON"
> I CAN ALREADY SEE THERE EXPRESION WHEN THE"MALIBLUE" SHUTS IT DOWN
> OH ITS GOIN DOWN


COME ON NOW FLEET HOOD....
READ BETWEEN THE LINES BRO. IT'S A REASON HE WANNA BRING THE MALISTUCK BECAUSE S.D HAS ALREADY BETEEN THAT SHIT AND PLUS IT WON'T HELP THIS HOP WAR.
REAL SHIT.COM


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mister x said:


> Shit maton does 95 single so wut all this hype about


MATON DID 90 INCHES LAST WEEK AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW. DID U FORGET WE WAS RIGHT THERE.

ONLY IF U GUYS KNEW I ASKED GT PLATEING TO PUT THAT TESTING VIDEO UP FOR ME. HE DIDN'T KNOW I WANTED TO SEE HOW U HHH WOULD REACT...
I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD CATCH DARREL NOT U AND JOHN SO FAST.
BUT IT'S WAR TIME SO BRING THAT STUCK CAPRICE AND MALISTUCK OUT HERE. SO I CAN SHOW U GUYS HOW TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR UR CITY.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY TRUE GAMERS FROM THE BIG S.D FOR LETTING THESE DUDES KNOW WHAT IT REALLY DO.*:h5:
*619 ALL THE TIME!!*




mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> ttt for the big bad SD





tru2thagame said:


> Don't worry about that. SD riders have tooken care of breaking in our streets and parking lots.


----------



## BIGJOE619

SUP PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## shiste1

dena4life-D said:


> IF WE SHOW UP STOP IT MAN LAY IT LOW NOW WHAT YOU DO GO LOOK AT SOME OLD POST I WILL BE IN LA IM GOING 2 DO THIS IM GOING 2 DO THAT AND YOU NO WHAT YOU DO DONT SHOW UP :thumbsdown: WE GOING 2 SEE WHAT YOU SAY WHEN THE REAL LA RIDERS AND THE ALLSTARS SHOW UP THIS SUNDAY THATS ALL IM GOING 2 SAY AND WE GOT CARS


So Chipper "D" what you trying to tell us that you john,team all stars are the real "LA" and the other clubs and hopper from LA isn't a facter in this...... I think Next Level and the rest are factorers too.....dam you. Must be a bad boy??????????? And we all knows what happens to bad boys.........dam. i got to spank you and tell ur rolling reporter from here the SD Wany,ray Dogg they ass is next.....P.S I told you to bring me something driving and wheels in the Wells can you do that


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

shiste1 said:


> So Chipper "D" what you trying to tell us that you john,team all stars are the real "LA" and the other clubs and hopper from LA isn't a facter in this...... I think Next Level and the rest are factorers too.....dam you. Must be a bad boy??????????? And we all knows what happens to bad boys.........dam. i got to spank you and tell ur rolling reporter from here the SD Wany,ray Dogg they ass is next.....P.S I told you to bring me something driving and wheels in the Wells can you do that


DAAAMN LIKE THAT MIKE...... U SAID ROLLING REPORTER!! UR A COLD BROTHA.. :rofl:


----------



## shiste1

GT~CHAIO said:


> JOHN WAT DID THE BLUE CUTTY HIT IN YUMA. SINGLE PUMP.


 Hell in the first 2 meeting. With the blue cutlass beat u... New Years, later that month in La and in El Centro he got stuck be was doing more inches so that would have made 3.......Wow.....I always thought the king always keep the belt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THE BATTLE IS STARTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> MATON DID 90 INCHES LAST WEEK AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW. DID U FORGET WE WAS RIGHT THERE.
> 
> ONLY IF U GUYS KNEW I ASKED GT PLATEING TO PUT THAT TESTING VIDEO UP FOR ME. HE DIDN'T KNOW I WANTED TO SEE HOW U HHH WOULD REACT...
> I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD CATCH DARREL NOT U AND JOHN SO FAST.
> BUT IT'S WAR TIME SO BRING THAT STUCK CAPRICE AND MALISTUCK OUT HERE. SO I CAN SHOW U GUYS HOW TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR UR CITY.


THE WEEK B4 MAT0N DID 95' AT DA INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.I ALREADY KNEW THT G0ING 2 SD U GUYS W0ULD CHEAT ME INCHES CUZ SD ARE A BUNCH 0F HATERS!!!!!AND 4 DA MALIBLUE THTS Y IT NVR HAS BEEN BEATN SINGLE 0R D0UBLE!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BIGJOE619 said:


> SUP PIMPIN :wave:


WHAT IT DO BIG S.D.. SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY HOMIE JUST LETTING THESE DUDES KNOW.
WE AIN'T KNEW TO THIS WE TRUE TO THIS HOPPIN SHIT!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> THE WEEK B4 MAT0N DID 95' AT DA INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.I ALREADY KNEW THT G0ING 2 SD U GUYS W0ULD CHEAT ME INCHES CUZ SD ARE A BUNCH 0F HATERS!!!!!AND 4 DA MALIBLUE THTS Y IT NVR HAS BEEN BEATN SINGLE 0R D0UBLE!!!


*NAA. I WOULD'NT CHEAT U BIG HOMIE :no: SD HAS MORE LUV FOR BIG JOHN/HHH THAN THAT. :yes:
MAYBE OUR RULERS ARE CORRECT AND OTHER RULERS ARE A LIL OFF. :naughty: I SEEN 90/91 AND MIKE DID 94/95 EITHER WAY BOTH CARS DID DO THERE THANG IN S.D.

IMMA KEEP IT REAL WITH U JOHN. IF UR MALIBU IS A TRUE SINGLE PUMP AND U NEVER BEEN BEAT BY A DOUBLE. 
THEM DOUBLE PUMPS SUCK ASS AND BALLS!! :barf: THEM DAYS ARE FUCKIN OVER IF U BRING THAT SHIT THIS SUNDAY!
IF UR SINGLE PUMP BEAT OR OUT SWANG ANY FACTOR DOUBLE PUMP FROM S.D U ARE THE MATHA FUCKIN MAN HANDS DOWN. :bowrofl:
SEE YA ON SUDAY BRA BRA AND GOOD LUCK GOT DAAMN IT..*:biggrin:


----------



## shiste1

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NAA. I WOULD'NT CHEAT U BIG HOMIE :no: SD HAS MORE LUV FOR BIG JOHN/HHH THAN THAT. :yes:MAYBE OUR RULERS ARE CORRECT AND OTHER RULERS ARE A LIL OFF. :naughty: I SEEN 90/91 AND MIKE DID 94/95 EITHER WAY BOTH CARS DID DO THERE THANG IN S.D.IMMA KEEP IT REAL WITH U JOHN. IF UR MALIBU IS A TRUE SINGLE PUMP AND U NEVER BEEN BEAT BY A DOUBLE. THEM DOUBLE PUMPS SUCK ASS AND BALLS!! :barf: THEM DAYS ARE FUCKIN OVER IF U BRING THAT SHIT THIS SUNDAY!IF UR SINGLE PUMP BEAT OR OUT SWANG ANY FACTOR DOUBLE PUMP FROM S.D U ARE THE MATHA FUCKIN MAN HANDS DOWN. :bowrofl:SEE YA ON SUDAY BRA BRA AND GOOD LUCK GOT DAAMN IT..*:biggrin:


Hey eddie is a good dude he wouldn't cheat you if he gave you 90' that's what you did.....he wouldn't not cheat u..... and fools can't give a good reading of a scale looking up........ that's real shit!!!!!!!! But if you look at the video He is the one standing back behind the scaleI got his number if he need it on the real?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*YUSTAVO,BIG FISH,CELL PHONES, CAMCORDERS WHAT IT DO CAN WE SEE SOME KIND OF FOOTAGE...
ANY OTHER TIME I SEE FOOTAGE UP THE NEXT DAY FELLAS. IT'S NOW WEDS AND LAYITLOW WANNA SEE A SNEAK PEAK OF SUNDAYS HOPPIN WAR PART 1.
THANKS IN ADVANCE HOMIEZ!

DENA WHAT IT DO HOMIE I SEE YA!*


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste1 said:


> So Chipper "D" what you trying to tell us that you john,team all stars are the real "LA" and the other clubs and hopper from LA isn't a facter in this...... I think Next Level and the rest are factorers too.....dam you. Must be a bad boy??????????? And we all knows what happens to bad boys.........dam. i got to spank you and tell ur rolling reporter from here the SD Wany,ray Dogg they ass is next.....P.S I told you to bring me something driving and wheels in the Wells can you do that


 what a jack ass what im saying is that real la ****** go out of town with cars and ****** that dont are just la ***** you see what im say :biggrin: fuck it you a sd ***** not a real sd ***** look at a video you have a car and you talk all this shit about this and that and you have not did shit in la or sd and i no you like 2 cry so we got a wagon 4 you in the wheel wells my friend so make sure your clean show 62 is their and ray dogg car is clean and chrome just 2 let you no good luck with you and him wany thats my nigg i just sold him a full frame 2000 town car you can get at it and if you think next level and the rest of la that dont go no where are facters thats you and just because you go out of town 1 time dont make you a facter and make sure when you do it again you bring a car not your phone with your car on it that shit dont count :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YUSTAVO,BIG FISH,CELL PHONES, CAMCORDERS WHAT IT DO CAN WE SEE SOME KIND OF FOOTAGE...
> ANY OTHER TIME I SEE FOOTAGE UP THE NEXT DAY FELLAS. IT'S NOW WEDS AND LAYITLOW WANNA SEE A SNEAK PEAK OF SUNDAYS HOPPIN WAR PART 1.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE HOMIEZ!
> 
> **DENA WHAT IT DO HOMIE I SEE YA!*


what it do my boy its on watch and see i love this shit i got something that you going 2 say damn like that dena


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste1 said:


> Hey eddie is a good dude he wouldn't cheat you if he gave you 90' that's what you did.....he wouldn't not cheat u..... and fools can't give a good reading of a scale looking up........ that's real shit!!!!!!!! But if you look at the video He is the one standing back behind the scaleI got his number if he need it on the real shiste 1 can you hop your car ? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ?


and you be on here talking all this shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

dena4life-D said:


> what a jack ass what im saying is that real la ****** go out of town with cars and ****** that dont are just la ***** you see what im say :biggrin: fuck it you a sd ***** not a real sd ***** look at a video you have a car and you talk all this shit about this and that and you have not did shit in la or sd and i no you like 2 cry so we got a wagon 4 you in the wheel wells my friend so make sure your clean show 62 is their and ray dogg car is clean and chrome just 2 let you no good luck with you and him wany thats my nigg i just sold him a full frame 2000 town car you can get at it and if you think next level and the rest of la that dont go no where are facters thats you and just because you go out of town 1 time dont make you a facter and make sure when you do it again you bring a car not your phone with your car on it that shit dont count :thumbsdown:


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: AHHHHHH SHIT THEY PISSED MY BOY OFF


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> JOHN WAT DID THE BLUE CUTTY HIT IN YUMA. SINGLE PUMP.


98 99 i told u that day what i seen!


----------



## shiste1

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: AHHHHHH SHIT THEY PISSED MY BOY OFF


 Wow........ them are Bigg words from a person that can't take a lost!!!!!!! Yes I see I made you clean that shit up......that 2000 Lincoln is another Chipper D peace of shit and ray dogg chrome or not he is going to get it....... see ur phoney ass Sunday .....hey make sure that wagon drive you know Driveshaft and all


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Damn he done got this room all stirred up....This is gonna be good


----------



## mister x

On sunday we gone see who tha fuck is who plain and simple .....HHH ALLSTARS HOPP SHIT EVERY SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!not just on special events


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mister x said:


> On sunday we gone see who tha fuck is who plain and simple .....HHH ALLSTARS HOPP SHIT EVERY SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!not just on special events


NO NO NO MY FRIEND.. HHH HOP EVERY SUNDAY EXCEPT WHEN THE BIG SD COMES TO TOWN.
SINCE WERE ON THIS SUBJECT.. EXPLAIN TO US WHY U,JOHN OR DARREL DIDN'T HOP SHIT LAST SUNDAY WHEN YA'LL USUALLY HOP SHIT EVERY SUNDAY PIMP JUICE?!?


----------



## BIGJOE619

DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE OUT HERE THIS SUNDAY... CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN...


----------



## mister x

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> NO NO NO MY FRIEND.. HHH HOP EVERY SUNDAY EXCEPT WHEN THE BIG SD COMES TO TOWN.SINCE WERE ON THIS SUBJECT.. EXPLAIN TO US WHY U,JOHN OR DARREL DIDN'T HOP SHIT LAST SUNDAY WHEN YA'LL USUALLY HOP SHIT EVERY SUNDAY PIMP JUICE?!?


 Hahaha blue regal hhh allstar got that win and rick grey regal was out there green four door alll hhh shit u know hhh got this shit on lock even in your own county u see that hhh shit that's wut u call runing this shit loco u da man as of sunday but might just be a short run


----------



## GT~PLATING

fuck the politics and let the mothafucken cars swang ........What's good bigjoe619 see you down there.....got your 64 grill and molding


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mister x said:


> Hahaha blue regal hhh allstar got that win and rick grey regal was out there green four door alll hhh shit u know hhh got this shit on lock even in your own county u see that hhh shit that's wut u call runing this shit loco u da man as of sunday but might just be a short run


*
THOSE CARS U NAME DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE PERIOD POINT BLANK.. THE BLUE REGAL WAS A ONE HIT WONDER, RICK SHIT SUCKS AND MY S.D BOYS BOX HIS ASS END AND HAND HIM LOOKING REAL BAD, THAT GREEN FOUR DOOR DID NOT LOOK OUR WAY ONCE. HE PLAYED SMART AND HOP WITH HIS L.A RIVALS WHICH WAS VERY SMART OF HIM.
AND THOSE HHH CARS THAT'S IN OUR COUNTY. U COULDN'T PAY THEM CARS TO COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US. THIS IS A CITY WAR SO IMMA LEAVE THAT TOPIC IN S.D!!

HERE'S THE HHH GUYS WE WANT. U,DARREL,JOHN AND OFCOURSE HAUS!! THE SAME CATS THAT CAME TO S.D TALKING THAT HOPPIN SHIT!
LETS DO THIS GENTLEMEN!
*
*HERE'S VIDEO OF THE REAL HHH CATS COMING TO S.D AND GOT THERE ASSES HANDED TOO RIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW EVEN STARTED!!! YEA BUDDY! NOW WE UNDERSTAND WHY U GUYS DID'NT SHOW UP SUNDAY IN UR CITY. JUST ADMIT IT U WASN'T READY FOR STEFEEZY AND THE BIG S.D*


----------



## BIGJOE619

GT~PLATING said:


> fuck the politics and let the mothafucken cars swang ........What's good bigjoe619 see you down there.....got your 64 grill and molding


 NICE WHAT ABOUT THE 62 GRILL


----------



## mister x

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THOSE CARS U NAME DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE PERIOD POINT BLANK.. THE BLUE REGAL WAS A ONE HIT WONDER, RICK SHIT SUCKS AND MY S.D BOYS BOX HIS ASS END AND HAND HIM LOOKING REAL BAD, THAT GREEN FOUR DOOR DID NOT LOOK OUR WAY ONCE. HE PLAYED SMART AND HOP WITH HIS L.A RIVALS WHICH WAS VERY SMART OF HIM.AND THOSE HHH CARS THAT'S IN OUR COUNTY. U COULDN'T PAY THEM CARS TO COME OUT AND PLAY WITH US. THIS IS A CITY WAR SO IMMA LEAVE THAT TOPIC IN S.D!!HERE'S THE HHH GUYS WE WANT. U,DARREL,JOHN AND OFCOURSE HAUS!! THE SAME CATS THAT CAME TO S.D TALKING THAT HOPPIN SHIT! LETS DO THIS GENTLEMEN!*


 See u sunday and yastuvo working on video for yall putting in work last sunday..like u said against our soldiers got generals peace


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BIGJOE619 said:


> DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE OUT HERE THIS SUNDAY... CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN...


COME ON NOW BIG HOMIE U ALREADY KNOW HOW IT'S GOING TO GO. S.D FEEL A LIL DISRESPECTED!
SINCE U DON'T KNOW HOW IT'S GONNA GO LET ME HELP U A LIL....
WE GONNA SERVE THERE MATHA FUCKIN ASSES AND THAN TREAT THEM TO SOME MCDOUBLES!! :rofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mister x said:


> See u sunday and yastuvo working on video for yall putting in work last sunday..like u said against our soldiers got generals peace


SOUNDS GOOD BIG HOMIE... IT'S ALL LUV AND RESPECT BIG DAWG BUT WE ARE GONNA WEAR THAT CAPRICE OF OUT GOT DAAAMN IT!!


----------



## mister x

Yezzir and at least a 50 peice wit sweet n sour


----------



## GT~PLATING

mister x said:


> Yezzir and at least a 50 peice wit sweet n sour


fucken mike you always get caught getting your grub on ...


----------



## mister x

GT~PLATING said:


> fucken mike you always get caught getting your grub on ...


 Because i was high lol


----------



## BigVics58

Going to be a good weekend


----------



## GT~PLATING

mister x said:


> Because i was high lol


PUFF PUFF GIVE LOKO......:420:


----------



## GT~PLATING

BigVics58 said:


> Going to be a good weekend


YES IT IS HOMIE.....Y'ALL GOTTA COME DOWN


----------



## BIGJOE619

WHERE IS IT GOIN DOWN AT????? JST, GATEWAY? CUZ U KNOW WAL MART WILL GET SHUT DOWN


----------



## shiste1

*sg90rider*
*BIGJOE619*
*FA SHO RIDAZ*......i see u fellas


----------



## shiste1

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHERE IS IT GOIN DOWN AT????? JST, GATEWAY? CUZ U KNOW WAL MART WILL GET SHUT DOWN


 we well find some where


----------



## BIGJOE619

WHAT UP SHISTE1


----------



## sg90rider

what it do


----------



## shiste1

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHAT UP SHISTE1


just working on my purple girl...whats good with u u homie


----------



## BIGJOE619

just ridin my harley and sittin on the side lines watchin the show...


----------



## Yastuvo

LA vs SD 
Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!


----------



## sg90rider

good video


----------



## mister x

E


Yastuvo said:


> LA vs SD Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!


 There it is sd enjoy it for next couple days stay classy san diego


----------



## dena4life-D

look at the video big gal got that and my boy regal got the town car and look at chio talking about he is here and its not even his fucking car this shit is crazy and now we got noshow talking shit when i was in his town and he did not have shit at the car show in his town like i said this shit is crazy now we got videos with my car not doing shit and the town car up in the air thats fucking crazy but im sure lay it low saw the yastuvo video some pages back and saw what i did 2 that wagon and that town car im done with this i will see you girls sunday and shit 1 stop fucking crying about a drive shaft you jack ass how do you think the car is going 2 drive with out 1 i no you not smart but dont let lay it:roflmao: low no that my friend smfh se you sunday 2 im out i will be back on layitlow sunday when i get back from sd with the win till then you girls suck it ez :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:inout:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

great video


Yastuvo said:


> LA vs SD
> Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GET THEM FOOLS D BREAK THEM THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!


dena4life-D said:


> look at the video big gal got that and my boy regal got the town car and look at chio talking about he is here and its not even his fucking car this shit is crazy and now we got noshow talking shit when i was in his town and he did not have shit at the car show in his town like i said this shit is crazy now we got videos with my car not doing shit and the town car up in the air thats fucking crazy but im sure lay it low saw the yastuvo video some pages back and saw what i did 2 that wagon and that town car im done with this i will see you girls sunday and shit 1 stop fucking crying about a drive shaft you jack ass how do you think the car is going 2 drive with out 1 i no you not smart but dont let lay it:roflmao: low no that my friend smfh se you sunday 2 im out i will be back on layitlow sunday when i get back from sd with the win till then you girls suck it ez :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Now Darryll how in the fuck does that work. I got that regal on inches watch the video dumbass. I got stuck fuck it I take the loss. Now big Al gets stuck and he wins WTF. Stop being a sore ass hater. So if anyone gets stuck they lose but y'all get stuck you win either way....


----------



## sg90rider

its like talking to a brick wall gt


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yea I know fuck it Darryll wins them all lol


----------



## GT~CHAIO

HARBOR RIDER said:


> GET THEM FOOLS D BREAK THEM THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!


 GO D! GO D! GET EM HAHAHAHA


----------



## GT~CHAIO

GT~PLATING said:


> Yea I know fuck it Darryll wins them all lol


 HE'S THE CHAMP.


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Another great hop....Good Vid both LA and SD was puttin in work...Keep doin ur thang homies


----------



## Mendy404

If you forum want to know more more about 
transport.join with us.


----------



## BigVics58

GT~PLATING said:


> YES IT IS HOMIE.....Y'ALL GOTTA COME DOWN


I'm going to try


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArCCg-NCnzg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

CHAIO YOU DID YOUR THING ON SUNDAY G I GIVE YOU THAT BUT IT STILL A L.A THING ON MINE I GOT TO GO FOR THE HOME TEAM :thumbsup:


GT~CHAIO said:


> GO D! GO D! GET EM HAHAHAHA


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


> *we got noshow talking shit when i was in his town and he did not have shit at the car show in his town like i said this shit is crazy *now we got videos with my car not doing shit.


*LET EXPLAIN THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND U NOT SHOWING UP. WHEN U CAME TO DAYGO WE ALL CAN SEE I DID'NT BRING A CAR OR TURN MY SWANG ON. BUT MY RIDAZ WAS THERE AND I MADE THE SHIT SNAP,CRACKLE AND POP BEFORE THE RULER SHIT. LIKE I SAID HOW U GONNA CALL ME AND U CAN'T BEAT ANY OF MY ******!!! WHICH U DIDN'T!
YEA I DIDN'T HAVE A CAR THAT DAY BUT I WAS THE ONE ALL ON YA'LL ASSES!!!!
NOW WHEN WE CAME TO L.A U DIDN'T HAVE SHIT TO PULL UP. U KEEP SPEAKING ON THAT WACK ASS REGAL THAT DIDN'T DO SHIT. BIG BOY AND ARCHI WOULD HAVE WORE THAT SHIT OUT. THAT'S WHY YA'LL DID'NT FIX IT AND U KEPT UR FOCUS ON THE LINCOLN.
U ALSO GOT A NOTICE THAT S.D WAS COMING TO L.A.. I DIDN'T GET A NOTICE FROM ANYONE THAT U WERE COMING TO SEE ME. WE BOTH NO DAAMN WELL THAT RAGADY ASS CUTTY AIN'T ENOUGH TO WIN ANYWAY. SO CUTT THE BULLSTHIT! 

THE BIG S.D #1

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Yastuvo said:


> LA vs SD
> Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!



*I GUESS DENA MUST OF PAID YASTUVO TO EDIT THE FUCK OUT THIS FOOTAGE. :shh:
BECAUSE S.D MADE THAT ***** LOOK LIKE SHIT :barf: AND A REAL CHIPPER!!! IF I GOTTA PAY U YASTUVO TO SHOW BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY THAN I WILL HOMIE.








BUT FAR AS THAT ***** TALKING THAT LIL BIT OF SHIT DOESNT COME CLOSE TO ALL THE SHIT BIG BOY,MYSELF AND THE WHOLE S.D TALK THAT NIGHT! :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, BUT DON'T HAVE ME TALKING A GANG OF SHIT IN ONE VIDEO WITH NO CAR LOOKING FUCKED UP AND BUMMIE. :run:
THAN I GET FRESH TURN MY SD SWAG ON,BRING A CAR AND SOME FRIENDS TO JOIN ME AND I GET NO VIDEO PLAY. :dunno:
NO DISRESPECT BUT THERES A DIFFERANCE HOMIE...




*


----------



## sg90rider

Yastuvo said:


> LA vs SD
> Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!


damn the cuttys 2 lickin hard :thumbsup:

look at archie from the door :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I GUESS DENA MUST OF PAID YASTUVO TO EDIT THE FUCK OUT THIS FOOTAGE. :shh:
> BECAUSE S.D MADE THAT ***** LOOK LIKE SHIT :barf: AND A REAL CHIPPER!!! IF I GOTTA PAY U YASTUVO TO SHOW BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY THAN I WILL HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT FAR AS THAT ***** TALKING THAT LIL BIT OF SHIT DOESNT COME CLOSE TO ALL THE SHIT BIG BOY,MYSELF AND THE WHOLE S.D TALK THAT NIGHT! :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, BUT DON'T HAVE ME TALKING A GANG OF SHIT IN ONE VIDEO WITH NO CAR LOOKING FUCKED UP AND BUMMIE. :run:
> THAN I GET FRESH TURN MY SD SWAG ON,BRING A CAR AND SOME FRIENDS TO JOIN ME AND I GET NO VIDEO PLAY. :dunno:
> NO DISRESPECT BUT THERES A DIFFERANCE HOMIE...
> SO WHO HAD THE HIGHEST INCHES;;SOME ONE SAY THAT??????????*


----------



## DIPN714

SO WHO GOT THAT;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;OR DO WE NEED A RULER



Yastuvo said:


> LA vs SD
> Here's a clip from This past Sunday when SD came down to LA!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

DIPN714 said:


> SO WHO GOT THAT;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;OR DO WE NEED A RULER


*BIG AL DID SAY IT BUT IT DON'T SOUND believable.. WE ALL KNOW DIFFERENT ANGLES GIVE U DIFFERENT LOOKS. IF DUDE WAS AWAY FROM MY CAR AND CLOSE TO URS THE VIEW CHANGES TRUST ME. TRUUCHA TAUGHT ME THAT A LONG TIME AGO BRA BRA.
WE ALL KNOW WHO GOT THAT... NOT U BECAUSE U GOT STUCK STUCK. IS THIS A NEW L.A THANG OR IS IT JUST U AND DENA?
STUCK IS A LOST PERIOD,POINT BLANK. UR CAR DID DO BETTER THAN EVER PIMP BUT A LOST IS A LOST.

U MY BOY AL BUT FROM THIS DAY ON IMMA MAKE SURE S.D WEAR YO ASS OUT EVERY CHANCE WE GET. 

PS. THIS AIN'T NO SHOW, THIS IS HOPPING WARS SO U CAN LEAVE THAT RULER IN THE SHOWPIT.*


----------



## BIGJOE619

SUP FELLAS... S.D TO THE TOP


----------



## GT~CHAIO

DIPN714 said:


> SO WHO GOT THAT;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;OR DO WE NEED A RULER


 BRING A RULER AL SEE U SUNDAY.... AND A SWITCHMAN.


----------



## GT~PLATING

GT~CHAIO said:


> BRING A RULER AL SEE U SUNDAY.... AND A SWITCHMAN.


hno:


----------



## Yastuvo

To CLEAR things up! I just put a quik clip of Sundays footage, i was saving the rest for the dvd.
So NO disrespects towards SD, or anybody else. Much Respects towards everybody that put it 
down, that Don't Talk About it, But Be About It!! Hopefully this clears things up! 

Much Respects Towards ALL True Hoppers Out There!!!!


----------



## OC714Santanero

When is the realease of the 1st dvd doggy?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

OC714Santanero said:


> When is the realease of the 1st dvd doggy?


 x2 :yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Yastuvo said:


> To CLEAR things up! I just put a quik clip of Sundays footage, i was saving the rest for the dvd.
> So NO disrespects towards SD, or anybody else. Much Respects towards everybody that put it
> down, that Don't Talk About it, But Be About It!! Hopefully this clears things up!
> 
> Much Respects Towards ALL True Hoppers Out There!!!!


I need to get this DVD when it comes out!!!!!


----------



## harborarea310

x87


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Yastuvo said:


> To CLEAR things up! I just put a quik clip of Sundays footage, i was saving the rest for the dvd.
> So NO disrespects towards SD, or anybody else. Much Respects towards everybody that put it
> down, that Don't Talk About it, But Be About It!! Hopefully this clears things up!
> 
> Much Respects Towards ALL True Hoppers Out There!!!!


*NO DISRESPECT TAKING PIMP SKILLET..:no:

SD SHOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT U WERE SAVING THE REST FOR THE HOTTEST 1ST VOL..:uh: DENA RUNNING HIS PINK LIPS AND NOT BRINGING A CAR MADE OUR MINDS PLAY TRICKS ON US. :around:

LET'S CLAP IT UP FOR THE HOMIE YASTUVO CLEARING THINGS UP FOR US AND LETTING US KNOW IT'S ALL LUV AND THE BEST MAN DO WIN ON HIS CAMCORDER. :h5:





































MUCH LUV AND RESPECT BACK TO U PIMP AND OUR BAD FOR ASSUMEING G! *:twak:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ITS STILL BIG BAD LOS ANGELES TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP... WE RUN THE HOP GAME..


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

ALTERED ONES said:


> ITS STILL BIG BAD LOS ANGELES TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP... WE RUN THE HOP GAME..


 WE SHALL SEE WUT IT DO ON SUNDAY


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

ALTERED ONES said:


> ITS STILL BIG BAD LOS ANGELES TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP... WE RUN THE HOP GAME..



:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:IF YOU DONT KNOCK IT OFF FO SHO LOL FUNNY SHIT L.A GOIN TO GET THAT ASS ON SUNDAY GEEZY


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> :rofl::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## sg90rider

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> :rofl::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


hahahahaha damnnn


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

TODAY IS BATTLE IN SAN DIEGO HOPE ALL IS GOOD L,A GO CHOP THAT ASS UP :thumbsup: S,D THE TIME HAS COME:machinegun:TO GET BROKE OFF:twak: HOP WARS 2011 GOOD IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Now Darryll how in the fuck does that work. I got that regal on inches watch the video dumbass. I got stuck fuck it I take the loss. Now big Al gets stuck and he wins WTF. Stop being a sore ass hater. So if anyone gets stuck they lose but y'all get stuck you win either way....


 wow you go big on layitlow but in real life you dont say shit :thumbsdown: look at a video and see where you at and see if you talking like this my friend i dont think so and what city are you from santa ana or la because you rep sd with your car you gt close say la your city on face book says santa ana wtf ok now back 2 this hop shit stuck we all no you dont win but you new 2 this so you dont no and a sore ass hater stop it i did not just get in this game my boy thats you so look at the video and take the lost like i would fuck it we will see today what it do:roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

HARBOR RIDER said:


> TODAY IS BATTLE IN SAN DIEGO HOPE ALL IS GOOD L,A GO CHOP THAT ASS UP :thumbsup: S,D THE TIME HAS COME:machinegun:TO GET BROKE OFF:twak: HOP WARS 2011 GOOD IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


you no it now watch and see when we brake no show off they go and get that junk ass 64 and 1000 ****** and mexicans push and run in back off that shit its cool we no sd dont got shit and that 64 is all they got that whats up but next month im going 2 brake that shit off with my 62 in a real way watch and see like i said watch the video when we get back and you will see lay it low sd dont have no cars out their trust me i no we got cars going out their today


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Yea I know fuck it Darryll wins them all lol


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you a real clown :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~CHAIO said:


> HE'S THE CHAMP.


 you so right because i have a car and you dont or did gt give you 1 lol


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LET EXPLAIN THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND U NOT SHOWING UP. WHEN U CAME TO DAYGO WE ALL CAN SEE I DID'NT BRING A CAR OR TURN MY SWANG ON. BUT MY RIDAZ WAS THERE AND I MADE THE SHIT SNAP,CRACKLE AND POP BEFORE THE RULER SHIT. LIKE I SAID HOW U GONNA CALL ME AND U CAN'T BEAT ANY OF MY ******!!! WHICH U DIDN'T!
> YEA I DIDN'T HAVE A CAR THAT DAY BUT I WAS THE ONE ALL ON YA'LL ASSES!!!!
> NOW WHEN WE CAME TO L.A U DIDN'T HAVE SHIT TO PULL UP. U KEEP SPEAKING ON THAT WACK ASS REGAL THAT DIDN'T DO SHIT. BIG BOY AND ARCHI WOULD HAVE WORE THAT SHIT OUT. THAT'S WHY YA'LL DID'NT FIX IT AND U KEPT UR FOCUS ON THE LINCOLN.
> U ALSO GOT A NOTICE THAT S.D WAS COMING TO L.A.. I DIDN'T GET A NOTICE FROM ANYONE THAT U WERE COMING TO SEE ME. WE BOTH NO DAAMN WELL THAT RAGADY ASS CUTTY AIN'T ENOUGH TO WIN ANYWAY. SO CUTT THE BULLSTHIT!
> 
> THE BIG S.D #1
> 
> *


blah blah blah lets see what you say today because i see you like 2 tell stories and alll kind of shit and if my cut dog is ragady please tell me what you car is pleas tell me and lay it low what it is look at the video first and then tell me dont just start talking because its going 2 make you look bad and my car runs and all the in sides in it and it drives and its a real 86 not a real 81 and not just that my shit man fuck it tell me about your car now you fucking hater lol


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste1 said:


> just working on my purple girl...whats good with u u homie


I HAVE 1000$ SAYING THIS GUY DONT SHOW UP WITH SHIT BUT HIS PHONE AND HIS BIG ASS MOUTH WATCH LAY IT LOW I NOW THIS ***** HAS HIS CAR ON HIS PHONE FROM YEARS AGO AND THATS ALL HE DOES IS SHOW IT AT HOPS MAN PLEASE BRING YOUR JUNK ASS 62 TODAY WE GOING 2 MAKE YOU LOOK BAD 2 AND DONT FUCKING CRY TODAY WE DONT WHANT 2 HERE THAT SHIT LETS JUST DO IT :ninja:


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT LAY IT LOW BE BACK TONIGHT WITH SOME GOOD VIDEOS WHEN WE GET BACK LATE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GOOD IT IS L,A ALL MOTHA FUCKIN DAY


----------



## bigpops915

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BAD ASS HOPPERS.


----------



## sg90rider

so what time and where does L.A want to lose ?????


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> wow you go big on layitlow but in real life you dont say shit :thumbsdown: look at a video and see where you at and see if you talking like this my friend i dont think so and what city are you from santa ana or la because you rep sd with your car you gt close say la your city on face book says santa ana wtf ok now back 2 this hop shit stuck we all no you dont win but you new 2 this so you dont no and a sore ass hater stop it i did not just get in this game my boy thats you so look at the video and take the lost like i would fuck it we will see todaywhat it do:roflmao:


 Not once have I said I'm from SD. I'm from team Street fame. And WTF that have to do with hopping. Take the loss foo I took that loss that day and put that on layitlow can't u read. New to this nah homie been away from it but not new do your homework. And WTF I gotta woof on camera for I don't wanna take ur spotlight. See ya tonight and I'll bring you a pack of gum.


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> you so right because i have a car and you dont or did gt give you 1 lol


 Nope I sold him a Luxury Sport didn't give him one.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE VIDEO "D" WUTT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## tru2thagame

It was a cOol night.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE THE RESULTS AT AND PICS AND VIDEO.*


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## GT~PLATING

Street Fame Lincoln 3-0.......


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

L.A CAME DOWN AND DID THE DAMN THING PROPS GIVEN BY A "GAMER" SESD STRAIGHTGAME C.C


----------



## GT~PLATING

Gotta give LA props they pulled on deep


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SO WHO TOOK THE HOP :dunno:


----------



## sg90rider

all i know is theres a big ass oil stain on the floor !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider

HARBOR RIDER said:


> SO WHO TOOK THE HOP :dunno:



TO BE CONTINUE NEXT SUNDAY IN LA BUT IT WAS COOL


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

sg90rider said:


> all i know is theres a big ass oil stain on the floor !!!!!!!!!!!


 WE CANT HAVE ALL THAT MESS AT THE BIG BAD ASS STR8GAME PICNIC SHITTTTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

WHO TOOK MORE WINS HOMIE L,A OR SD


sg90rider said:


> TO BE CONTINUE NEXT SUNDAY IN LA BUT IT WAS COOL


----------



## sg90rider

HARBOR RIDER said:


> WHO TOOK MORE WINS HOMIE L,A OR SD


WAS'ENT COUNTING DOG


----------



## sg90rider

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> WE CANT HAVE ALL THAT MESS AT THE BIG BAD ASS STR8GAME PICNIC SHITTTTT


OH NOOOO BABY


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

OK KOO IT WAS A GOOD HOP


sg90rider said:


> WAS'ENT COUNTING DOG


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

There was alot of bumper checking hard to say who had more W's


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

GOOD TURN OUT IN SD LA AND THE ALLSTARTS TEAM WENT AND PUT IT DOWN HARD


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

HARBOR RIDER said:


> SO WHO TOOK THE HOP :dunno:


LA T00K iT!ViDE0S WiLL B P0STED SH0RTLY!..


----------



## GT~PLATING

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> LA T00K iT!ViDE0S WiLL B P0STED SH0RTLY!..


 Come on Angie you know nothing LA brought beat GT Lincoln.... John saw da video.....GT UP


----------



## GT~PLATING

But my car ain't SD.


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

GT~PLATING said:


> Come on Angie you know nothing LA brought beat GT Lincoln.... John saw da video.....GT UP


GT ALL DAY EVRYDAY,,iM N0T SPEAKN 0N GT CARS iM SPEAKN 0N DiEAG0 & LA CARS!


----------



## GT~PLATING

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> GT ALL DAY EVRYDAY,,iM N0T SPEAKN 0N GT CARS iM SPEAKN 0N DiEAG0 & LA CARS!


 That's right....GT UP first lady So Cal calling Fools out lol. You crazy Angie


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## BIGJOE619

L.A did the damn thing.. S.D held their own though...


----------



## harborarea310

tHATS RITE ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

BIGJOE619 said:


> L.A did the damn thing.. S.D held their own though...


I AGREE THERE WAS ALOT OF GOOD HOPS TONIGHT


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


DAMN LIKE THAT ANGIE.....YOU ALL GANGSTA WITH IT AN SHIT LOL


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> DAMN LIKE THAT ANGIE.....YOU ALL GANGSTA WITH IT AN SHIT LOL


U KN0 iT!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> U KN0 iT!


HOW WAS THE DRIVE DID YA GUYS MAKE IT BACK FINE


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> HOW WAS THE DRIVE DID YA GUYS MAKE IT BACK FINE


 STiL 0N DA R0AD,,WE HAVE AB0UT AN0THR HR 2 G0..iN DA MEANTiME ENj0YN LiL"


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> STiL 0N DA R0AD,,WE HAVE AB0UT AN0THR HR 2 G0..iN DA MEANTiME ENj0YN LiL"


DAMN WHAT TIME DID EVERYONE END UP LEAVING? DID JOHN END UP HOPPING THE MALI


----------



## mister x

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


 Yesmam and that was nowhere near half of all the shit we got


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

mister x said:


> Yesmam and that was nowhere near half of all the shit we got


THAT WASNT NEAR HALF THE SHIT THAT DAYGO GOT NEITHER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

THAT WAS JUST A SAMPLE DOSE OF WHAT SD HAS


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

BUT I GIVE PROPS LA CAME WITH THE BUSINESS AND THOUGHT IT WOULD BE A BLOWOUT BUT IT WASNT  THERE WAS SOME DAMN GOOD HOPS TONIGHT BUT YA GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO THE SD WAGON IT COULDNT BE FUCKED WITH


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FOR WHAT EVRYONE SAYS IS A BULLSHIT CAR IT DID THE MOST HOPPING AND NEVER BROKE NOT ONCE SO THAT BULLSHIT DID THE DAMN THANG FOR SD I GIVE HIM MAD PROPS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> SO WHO TOOK THE HOP :dunno:


*IT WAS TOO CLOSE TO CALL IT PIMP.
LA DID SHOW UP HELLA DEEP AND DO THE DAMN THANG THO. BUT S.D DID HOLD THERE OWN ALL DAY AND NIGHT.

MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THE LA HOMIES FOR COMING DOWN AND HAVING A GREAT TIME. 
I HOPE YA'LL ENJOYED BECAUSE I SURE IN THE HELL DID. :h5:

I HOPE YA'LL READY TO RUN IT BACK BECAUSE S.D WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY. ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON FOLKS!!

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!! MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.

GOOD NIGHT I'M FUCKING SLEEPY!! *:420:


----------



## mister x

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> THAT WASNT NEAR HALF THE SHIT THAT DAYGO GOT NEITHER


 Only thing missing was fashos and that 64 wut u mean


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

mister x said:


> Only thing missing was fashos and that 64 wut u mean


NA THATS NOT ALL THAT WAS MISSING THATS ALL THAT WAS THERE THAT DIDNT COME OUT THATS ALL THAT WAS THERE IS PLENTY MORE THEN THAT BUT WE DIDNT NEED THEM ALL THATS ALL WE WAS FINE WITH WHAT WE HAD AT HAND


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## mister x

Yastuvo said:


> View attachment 340075


 Nice straight posted in sd wit fasho n big boy n cru after all the fandango some just talk the game we live it


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

harborarea310 said:


> tHATS RITE ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN


TES WE SURE DID!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS TOO CLOSE TO CALL IT PIMP.
> LA DID SHOW UP HELLA DEEP AND DO THE DAMN THANG THO. BUT S.D DID HOLD THERE OWN ALL DAY AND NIGHT.
> 
> MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THE LA HOMIES FOR COMING DOWN AND HAVING A GREAT TIME.
> I HOPE YA'LL ENJOYED BECAUSE I SURE IN THE HELL DID. :h5:
> 
> I HOPE YA'LL READY TO RUN IT BACK BECAUSE S.D WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY. ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON FOLKS!!
> 
> BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!! MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.
> 
> GOOD NIGHT I'M FUCKING SLEEPY!! *:420:


CHIPFEEZY CHIPFEEZY CHIPFEEZY :dunno::dunno::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yastuvo said:


> View attachment 340075


 Thats the west coast right there!!!!! Good pic fellas


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> LA T00K iT!ViDE0S WiLL B P0STED SH0RTLY!..


----------



## DIPN714

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> TES WE SURE DID!!!!


see u sunday dont count da elco out;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

BIRDY KILLIN IT FROM THE DOOR LIKE ALWAYS


GT~PLATING said:


>


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> see u sunday dont count da elco out;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS TOO CLOSE TO CALL IT PIMP.
> LA DID SHOW UP HELLA DEEP AND DO THE DAMN THANG THO. BUT S.D DID HOLD THERE OWN ALL DAY AND NIGHT.
> 
> MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THE LA HOMIES FOR COMING DOWN AND HAVING A GREAT TIME.
> I HOPE YA'LL ENJOYED BECAUSE I SURE IN THE HELL DID. :h5:
> 
> I HOPE YA'LL READY TO RUN IT BACK BECAUSE S.D WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY. ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON FOLKS!!
> 
> BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!! MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.
> 
> GOOD NIGHT I'M FUCKING SLEEPY!! *:420:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

DIPN714 said:


>


 DAMN BIG AL WHAT HAPPEN :wow: I LOVE TO SEE THAT ELCO JUMP


----------



## Y-TEE

WHERE IS THE ROOF?????


----------



## sg90rider

its a rag cameno


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


YOU KNOW THIS BABY!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


YOU KNOW THIS BABY!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​


YOU KNOW THIS BABY!!!!


----------



## mister x

DIPN714 said:


> see u sunday dont count da elco out;;BIG AL SAID IT


 Boo boo caca


----------



## GT~PLATING

mister x said:


> Boo boo caca


 Pinche Mike haha


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GT~PLATING said:


>


GT UP ALEX....... THAT LINCOLN DOING GOOD LOKO


----------



## GT~CHAIO

The lincoln got that


----------



## big $uge

*SD VS LA .... I GOTTA KEEP IT 100 ON THIS ONE THE OVERALL "W" MUST GO TO THE HOMETOWN ON THIS ONE FELLAS, L.A CAME TOGETHER AND DID THERE THANG AS ALWAYS; BUT ALL THOSE SAN DIEGO SINGLE PUMPS WHERE OUT THEIR DOING SOME REAL LIFE DAMAGE REAL TALK.... *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

big $uge said:


> *SD VS LA .... I GOTTA KEEP IT 100 ON THIS ONE THE OVERALL "W" MUST GO TO THE HOMETOWN ON THIS ONE FELLAS, L.A CAME TOGETHER AND DID THERE THANG AS ALWAYS; BUT ALL THOSE SAN DIEGO SINGLE PUMPS WHERE OUT THEIR DOING SOME REAL LIFE DAMAGE REAL TALK.... *


COME ON SUGE YOU SAID U WERE GOING TO KEEP IT 100 FOR LA TO BE IN SAN DIEGO WE HAD MORE CARS AND EVERY CAR WE TOOK WAS ON DA BUMPER!!!!SO I GOT TO GIVE IT TOO LA!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

GT WON  .......


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GREAT VIDEO L,A WORKIN


big $uge said:


> *SD VS LA .... I GOTTA KEEP IT 100 ON THIS ONE THE OVERALL "W" MUST GO TO THE HOMETOWN ON THIS ONE FELLAS, L.A CAME TOGETHER AND DID THERE THANG AS ALWAYS; BUT ALL THOSE SAN DIEGO SINGLE PUMPS WHERE OUT THEIR DOING SOME REAL LIFE DAMAGE REAL TALK.... *


----------



## big $uge

*


BiG J0HN 95 said:



COME ON SUGE YOU SAID U WERE GOING TO KEEP IT 100 FOR LA TO BE IN SAN DIEGO WE HAD MORE CARS AND EVERY CAR WE TOOK WAS ON DA BUMPER!!!!SO I GOT TO GIVE IT TOO LA!!!!

Click to expand...

U GUYS WHERE HELLA DEEP AND DIGGING UP ASPHALT, :thumbsup: BOTH SIDES TOOK L'S AND W'S; NO ONE KNOWS THE EXACT NUMBER... BUT SD GOT THAT IN MY OPINION BECAUSE THEY WHERE OUT THERE SMASHING WITH SINGLE PUMPS, THE GAME'S DOUBLE PUMP WAS A LIL SICK AND TOOK AN L FOR SD BUT EVERY DOG HAS IT'S DAY. ALL OTHER SD CARS WHERE SINGLE GOING NECK AND NECK WITH THE L.A DOUBLES....*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

i watch all the videos twice and l,a did that and so did s,d props to all the hoppers clubs and riders this all makes for a bomb ass summer :thumbsup:but its still a l,a thing


----------



## BIGJOE619

I AGREE ...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> i watch all the videos twice and l,a did that and so did s,d props to all the hoppers clubs and riders this all makes for a bomb ass summer :thumbsup:but its still a l,a thing


 X46:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Yastuvo said:


> View attachment 340075


damn Mike....why you leaning on Marlon? That foo can't hold you up. :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider

YEPPPPP SD SINGLES GAVE LA DOUBLES A RUN FOR THERE MONEY :thumbsup: 





big $uge said:


> *
> 
> U GUYS WHERE HELLA DEEP AND DIGGING UP ASPHALT, :thumbsup: BOTH SIDES TOOK L'S AND W'S; NO ONE KNOWS THE EXACT NUMBER... BUT SD GOT THAT IN MY OPINION BECAUSE THEY WHERE OUT THERE SMASHING WITH SINGLE PUMPS, THE GAME'S DOUBLE PUMP WAS A LIL SICK AND TOOK AN L FOR SD BUT EVERY DOG HAS IT'S DAY. ALL OTHER SD CARS WHERE SINGLE GOING NECK AND NECK WITH THE L.A DOUBLES....*


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## 48221

Hey D, who were those fools that pulled up on that stock trey rag from the "M"?

Obviously some new booty's. Only new booty's can't tell when a car is cut or not.

LOL musta been the only win they got:buttkick:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

mister x said:


> Only thing missing was fashos and that 64 wut u mean


 hope they bring that 64 on sunday cop car cant b fucked wit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

big $uge said:


> *BUT SD GOT THAT IN MY OPINION BECAUSE THEY WHERE OUT THERE SMASHING WITH SINGLE PUMPS, ALL OTHER SD CARS WHERE SINGLE GOING NECK AND NECK WITH THE L.A DOUBLES....*


 I AGREE WITH U A 1000 PERCENT BIG $.IF OUR SINGLE PUMPS WERE GIVING THEM A RUN. CAN U IMAGIN WHAT SD DOUBLE PUMPS ARE GONNA GIVE THEM. AIGHT I'M GOING BACK TO WATCHING YO GABA GABA WITH MY LIL GIRLS. THE BIG BAD SD #1


----------



## 619sick duece

HOP AND SERVE said:


> hope they bring that 64 on sunday cop car cant b fucked wit


 SHIT HOMIE IMA BREAK YO ASS OFF AGAIN HOPE U GOT SUM $ ON IT !


----------



## GT~PLATING

619sick duece said:


> SHIT HOMIE IMA BREAK YO ASS OFF AGAIN HOPE U GOT SUM $ ON IT !


 I guess he gonna try that again....


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

619sick duece said:


> SHIT HOMIE IMA BREAK YO ASS OFF AGAIN HOPE U GOT SUM $ ON IT !


 THATS RIGHT I GOT SUM MONEY LETS DO THIS SEE U AT THE SHOW AND AFTER LETS GET THIS OVER WITH


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

EBAY said:


> Hey D, who were those fools that pulled up on that stock trey rag from the "M"?
> 
> Obviously some new booty's. Only new booty's can't tell when a car is cut or not.
> 
> LOL musta been the only win they got:buttkick:


IM THAT FOOL THAT PULLED UP U MUST CANT AFORD TO CUT IT AND I PULL UP ON U AGAIN SO KEEP CRYN TO BIG D


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I AGREE WITH U A 1000 PERCENT BIG $.IF OUR SINGLE PUMPS WERE GIVING THEM A RUN. CAN U IMAGIN WHAT SD DOUBLE PUMPS ARE GONNA GIVE THEM. AIGHT I'M GOING BACK TO WATCHING YO GABA GABA WITH MY LIL GIRLS. THE BIG BAD SD #1


CHIPFEEZY U MITE WANT TO KEEP UR MOUTH CLOSED!!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

WHATS UP MY BOY I SEE U DOWN THERE MR BUFFET!!!!WE ABOUT TO POST MORE VIDEOS


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> IM THAT FOOL THAT PULLED UP U MUST CANT AFORD TO CUT IT AND I PULL UP ON U AGAIN SO KEEP CRYN TO BIG D


 AFORD? YOU MUST NOT KNOW CRENSHAW MARTY FROM THE S.D YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY MY BOY!! HE DOING DRIVE THRUS RAG TOPS UP BLOWING AC AND TURNING DOWN DOWN THE MUSIC TO ORDER HIS GRUB WOWWWWSERS NEW TO THE "GAME"


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-14-03-40.mp4
http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-28-31.mp4
http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-38-43.mp4


----------



## mister x

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> WHATS UP MY BOY I SEE U DOWN THERE MR BUFFET!!!!WE ABOUT TO POST MORE VIDEOS


 Who me


----------



## dena4life-D

EBAY said:


> Hey D, who were those fools that pulled up on that stock trey rag from the "M"?
> 
> Obviously some new booty's. Only new booty's can't tell when a car is cut or not.
> 
> LOL musta been the only win they got:buttkick:


 THATS 1 OF MY ALLSTARS BOYS HE DONT NO WHATS UP AND HE DONT GIVE A SHIT I TOLD HIM THAT 63 WAS NOT CUT AND HE SAID SO WHAT I NO NOT 2 DO SHIT LIKE THAT BUT HE IS NOT ALL THEIR LOL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mister x said:


> Who me


u kno damn well who im talkn about Y0U


----------



## dena4life-D

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-14-03-40.mp4
> http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-28-31.mp4
> http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-38-43.mp4


MAN WHAT IS THIS SHIT SEND IT 2 MIKE D AND LET HIM POST IT UP I CANT SEE SHIT


----------



## dena4life-D

JUAN STOP IT YOU MY BOY AND WITH THE SHIT HE GOT HE CAN TAKE JUST 1 OF HIS CARS AND BY 1000 REGALS IM NOT PLAYING HE CAN DONT MAKE YOU OR US LOOK BAD MY BOY


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I AGREE WITH U A 1000 PERCENT BIG $.IF OUR SINGLE PUMPS WERE GIVING THEM A RUN. CAN U IMAGIN WHAT SD DOUBLE PUMPS ARE GONNA GIVE THEM. AIGHT I'M GOING BACK TO WATCHING YO GABA GABA WITH MY LIL GIRLS. THE BIG BAD SD #1


 DONT YOU FUCKING START IM BACK ON LAYITLOW AND READY 2 TALK SOME SHIT IT WAS A GOOD HOP WITH LA AND SD AND AS YOU SEE WE DID NOT HAVE 2 PULL THE SHOP CAR DOWN MY BOY SO WHAT DOES THAT SAY WE DID THAT AND SD I MUST SAY YOU GUYS DID TRY SO I GUESS YOU CAN SAY SD AND LA DID THAT BUT YOU NO WE GOT THAT:yes:


----------



## harborarea310

A daryl you going to start doing comentarys on big fish,yastuvo and rollin ??? lol dude said when the camera is on you switch to another person! :roflmao:wats up wit that i gotta make you a shirt that says i talk the talk !


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

dena4life-D said:


> DONT YOU FUCKING START IM BACK ON LAYITLOW AND READY 2 TALK SOME SHIT IT WAS A GOOD HOP WITH LA AND SD AND AS YOU SEE WE DID NOT HAVE 2 PULL THE SHOP CAR DOWN MY BOY SO WHAT DOES THAT SAY WE DID THAT AND SD I MUST SAY YOU GUYS DID TRY SO I GUESS YOU CAN SAY SD AND LA DID THAT BUT YOU NO WE GOT THAT:yes:


D WHERE THE VIDEO AT


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-14-03-40.mp4http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-28-31.mp4http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-07-24-15-38-43.mp4


 All dat shit talking homie and they all still got served by the Lincoln on dead batteries still doing it's thing. I aint talkin about ur car my boy but all others GT did that.


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~CHAIO said:


> The lincoln got that


 IT DID THATWHAT CAN I SAY THAT
WAS 1 4 SD


----------



## dena4life-D

harborarea310 said:


> A daryl you going to start doing comentarys on big fish,yastuvo and rollin ??? lol dude said when the camera is on you switch to another person! :roflmao:wats up wit that i gotta make you a shirt that says i talk the talk !


 YOU NO IT LOL THAT GUY IS A CLOWN HE DONT HAVE A CAR A NOT EVER GOING 2 HAVE A CAR LOL


----------



## dena4life-D

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> D WHERE THE VIDEO AT


 LOOK NOW HE FIXED IT WHAT YOU ON YOUR PHONE LOL


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> All dat shit talking homie and they all still got served by the Lincoln on dead batteries still doing it's thing. I aint talkin about ur car my boy but all others GT did that.


 BLAH BLAH BLAH ITS ABOUT TIME LIL GIRL YOU DID GOOD AND NOW WE WANT 2 SEE IT THIS SUNDAY WITH THE BATTERIES READY :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GT~PLATING said:


> All dat shit talking homie and they all still got served by the Lincoln on dead batteries still doing it's thing. I aint talkin about ur car my boy but all others GT did that.


THANKS 2 THE CREW FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE GOOD TIMES FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

Yastuvo said:


> View attachment 340075


 SOME REAL LA ****** AND SOME REAL SD ****** WHAT CAN I SAY WE HADE A GOOD TIME LOL BUT IM NOT FROM GOODTIMES :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

dena4life-D said:


> SOME REAL LA ****** AND SOME REAL SD ****** WHAT CAN I SAY WE HADE A GOOD TIME LOL BUT IM NOT FROM GOODTIMES :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


YOU GET THE PARTY STARTED HOMIE :roflmao:WITH ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN ...


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH ITS ABOUT TIME LIL GIRL YOU DID GOOD AND NOW WE WANT 2 SEE IT THIS SUNDAY WITH THE BATTERIES READY :dunno:


 It'll be there don't worry....Lil Girl come on D u still sore


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (13 members and 5 guests)

*OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY*
*big $uge*
*dena4life-D*
*BiG J0HN 95*
*GT~CHAIO*
*GT~PLATING*
*valledelsol*
*RIDES3*
*OC714Santanero*
*mister x*
*WEST COAST HOPPER*
*CHROME-N-PAINT*
*BACKBUMMPERJUAN*
 
WHATS GOOD HOMIES ANY 1 HOSTING THE AFTER HOPP FOR THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> SOME REAL LA ****** AND SOME REAL SD ****** WHAT CAN I SAY WE HADE A GOOD TIME LOL BUT IM NOT FROM GOODTIMES :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 Da hops where good....can't wait for Big John and Steefeezy to nose them up....That's the main event


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste1 said:


> Wow........ them are Bigg words from a person that can't take a lost!!!!!!! Yes I see I made you clean that shit up......that 2000 Lincoln is another Chipper D peace of shit and ray dogg chrome or not he is going to get it....... see ur phoney ass Sunday .....hey make sure that wagon drive you know Driveshaft and all


 THIS GUY IS A FUCKING JOKE LOOK AT ALL THIS SHIT HE POST UP AND DONT SHOW UP NEXT TIME YOU GET ON HERE TALKING SHIT SHOW UP OR SHUT UP SOME FRIENDS I HAVE IN SD TOLD ME YOU TALK THE TALK THEN EAT YOUR WORDS AND NOT SHOW UP LIKE YOU DID YOU SAID MAKE SURE THE WAGON DRIVES ASK SOME OF YOUR BOYS IT DID SMFH YOU A REAL JOKE AND I TALKED 2 YOU AND YOU SAID IM ON MY WAY WITH MY 62 AND DID NOT SHOW UP SO WE HADE 2 BRAKE BIG BOY OFF WITH IT :no:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> It'll be there don't worry....Lil Girl come on D u still sore


STOP IT IM NOT NEW 2 THIS AND TRUST ME IF I WAS YOU WOULD NO


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Da hops where good....can't wait for Big John and Steefeezy to nose them up....That's the main event


I JUST WANT 2 NO WHEN THEY DO WHAT SIDE YOU GOING 2 BE ON uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> YOU GET THE PARTY STARTED HOMIE :roflmao:WITH ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN ...


IF THEY KEEP IT UP IM GOING 2 HAVE 2 TURN IT UP ON THIS PAGE :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

dena4life-D said:


> IF THEY KEEP IT UP IM GOING 2 HAVE 2 TURN IT UP ON THIS PAGE :roflmao:


YOU MAKE SALES AND RATINGS GO UP LMAO


----------



## GT~PLATING

It don't matter cuz they both GT built


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK TUESDAY MY BOYS AND GIRLS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big dawgs anything goin on this week


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> It don't matter cuz they both GT built


LOL GOOD 1 BUT THATS NOT TRUE JOHN CAR IS DENA4LIFE BUILT ASK HIM I WAS GOING 2 DO THAT LOCK UP ON MY CAR FIRST AND I SOLD MY CAR AND ME AND HIM DID IT 2 HIS CAR AND NO SHOW CAR IS NOT A GT CAR SO TELL ME WHAT SIDE YOU ON PLEASE MR GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GT~PLATING said:


> It don't matter cuz they both GT built


:thumbsup: HOW HIGH & STREET FAME HOLDING IT DOWN BUT ITS A GT THANG !!! GLAD 2 HAVE BOTH OF THEM ON OUR TEAM :h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup big dawgs anything goin on this week


 YOU NO IT A BIG SHOW IN LA


----------



## dena4life-D

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> :thumbsup: HOW HIGH & STREET FAME HOLDING IT DOWN BUT ITS A GT THANG !!! GLAD 2 HAVE BOTH OF THEM ON OUR TEAM :h5:


STAY OUT OF THIS LOL IM ASKING MR GT DONT MAKE ME ASK YOU LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

dena4life-D said:


> YOU NO IT A BIG SHOW IN LA


 Kool Kool.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

dena4life-D said:


> STAY OUT OF THIS LOL IM ASKING MR GT DONT MAKE ME ASK YOU LOL


:roflmao:

:sprint:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> LOL GOOD 1 BUT THATS NOT TRUE JOHN CAR IS DENA4LIFE BUILT ASK HIM I WAS GOING 2 DO THAT LOCK UP ON MY CAR FIRST AND I SOLD MY CAR AND ME AND HIM DID IT 2 HIS CAR AND NO SHOW CAR IS NOT A GT CAR SO TELL ME WHAT SIDE YOU ON PLEASE MR GT


U said Dena4life built and u said you and John did it so Johns Dena4life now? You a mothafucken clown homie. Just pull your shit up Sunday


----------



## GT~PLATING

And it's a GT thing homie. Stephan is Game Over dumb ass....


----------



## GT~PLATING

They both my boys may the best man win


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> U said Dena4life built and u said you and John did it so Johns Dena4life now? You a mothafucken clown homie. Just pull your shit up Sunday


IS JOHN DENA4LIFE NOW WTF SMFH WHAT A CLUB MEMBER LMFAO WELL I SEE YOU LIKE 2 TALK IM GOING 2 PULL THAT SHOP CAR UP ON YOU NOW AND SEE WHAT IT DO AND DONT GO CRYING 2 PAUL BECAUSE ITS NOT JOHNS CAR ITS A SHOP CAR HIS TOWN CAR IS A GT CAR AND I STILL WANT 2 NO WHAT SIDE YOU GOING 2 BE ON IM JUST ASKING


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> And it's a GT thing homie. Stephan is Game Over dumb ass....


OK SIDES PLEASE BECAUSE YOU DID NOT SAY YOU NO IM A DUMB ASS SO TELL ME


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> IS JOHN DENA4LIFE NOW WTF SMFH WHAT A CLUB MEMBER LMFAO WELL I SEE YOU LIKE 2 TALK IM GOING 2 PULL THAT SHOP CAR UP ON YOU NOW AND SEE WHAT IT DO AND DONT GO CRYING 2 PAUL BECAUSE ITS NOT JOHNS CAR ITS A SHOP CAR HIS TOWN CAR IS A GT CAR AND I STILL WANT 2 NO WHAT SIDE YOU GOING 2 BE ON IM JUST ASKING


 Do what u gotta do. I'll bring u another pack of gum too


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

:wave:WUS UP ALLSTARS AND GOODTIMERS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

WUS UP ALLSTARS AND GOODTIMERS


----------



## GT~PLATING

What up Jay


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> U said Dena4life built and u said you and John did it so Johns Dena4life now? You a mothafucken clown homie. Just pull your shit up Sunday


I GOT NUTHN BUT L0VE 4 GT!THIS IS ALL FUN & GAMES..4 A CLUB MEMEBER 2 ASK SUM1 ELSE THTS N0T IN DA CLUB IS AN0THR CLUB MEMBR FRM AN0THR CLUB MAKES IT L00K BAD..WE ALL KN0 CHIP TLKS AL0T 0F SHIT WITH HIS BIG M0UTH THTS JUST HIM AT DA SH0P WE TLK SHIT 2 EACH 0THR & HELP EACH 0THER 0UT THT DNT MAKE HIM GT 0R ME DENA 4 LIFE & IF CHIP WNTS 2 H0P DA MALIBLUE AGAINST U IM N0T H0PN IT IM G0NA STAND 0N UR SIDE AS I SH0ULD BCUZ ITS A SH0P CAR IT HAS NUTHN 2 D0 WIT GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

FLEET~HOOD said:


> :wave:WUS UP ALLSTARS AND GOODTIMERS


SUP JAY DOGG


----------



## allbluedup

dena4life-D said:


> OK SIDES PLEASE BECAUSE YOU DID NOT SAY YOU NO IM A DUMB ASS SO TELL ME


:roflmao:u a foo d wut up!!!!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

GT~PLATING said:


> What up Jay


JUST HERE CATCHIN UP ON SOME READING


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Do what u gotta do. I'll bring u another pack of gum too


JUST LIKE I THOUGHT LIKE A GIRL DONT NO WHAT 2 SAY ITS COOL YOU MAKE YOU LOOK BAD AND YOUR CLUB WITH THE SHIT YOU SAY I NO YOU NEW 2 THIS SHIT HAVE A GOOD NIGHT IM OUT HATER NEXT TIME YOU TALK 2 ME LET ME NO WHAT SISDE YOU GOING 2 BE ON NO SHOW OR BIG JOHN ITS NOT ABOUT SHOPS WHEN ITS YOU CLUB BROTHER SMFH AND CHIO CAN HOP THE CAR BECAUSE HE DID IT MY BOY JOHN DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT JUST AS LONG AS ITS NOT A GT CAR HE TOLD ME THATS WHY I CANT HOP THE SHOP CAR WITH YOU TILL HE GET THAT GT OFF THE TOP OF IT SEE NOW THATS A REAL ***** 4 YOU SOMETHING YOU NO NOTHING ABOUT GOOD NIGHT NOW FUN BOY


----------



## allbluedup

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> I GOT NUTHN BUT L0VE 4 GT!THIS IS ALL FUN & GAMES..4 A CLUB MEMEBER 2 ASK SUM1 ELSE THTS N0T IN DA CLUB IS AN0THR CLUB MEMBR FRM AN0THR CLUB MAKES IT L00K BAD..WE ALL KN0 CHIP TLKS AL0T 0F SHIT WITH HIS BIG M0UTH THTS JUST HIM AT DA SH0P WE TLK SHIT 2 EACH 0THR & HELP EACH 0THER 0UT THT DNT MAKE ME GT 0R DENA 4 LIFE & IF CHIP WNTS 2 H0P DA MALIBLUE AGAINST U IM N0T H0PN IT IM G0NA STAND 0N UR SIDE AS I SH0ULD BCUZ ITS A SH0P CAR IT HAS NUTHN 2 D0 WIT GT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

Fuck all politics allstar/how high run this shit if u ain't wit us u against us period


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> SUP JAY DOGG


YOU KNOW JUST HERE LOOKIN AT VIDEOS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Fuck all politics allstar/how high run this shit if u ain't wit us u against us period


COULDNT OF SAID IT ANY BETER MY SELF 
WUS UP MY BOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

FLEET~HOOD said:


> YOU KNOW JUST HERE LOOKIN AT VIDEOS


ESTODO LOKO SE VALE ....


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> I GOT NUTHN BUT L0VE 4 GT!THIS IS ALL FUN & GAMES..4 A CLUB MEMEBER 2 ASK SUM1 ELSE THTS N0T IN DA CLUB IS AN0THR CLUB MEMBR FRM AN0THR CLUB MAKES IT L00K BAD..WE ALL KN0 CHIP TLKS AL0T 0F SHIT WITH HIS BIG M0UTH THTS JUST HIM AT DA SH0P WE TLK SHIT 2 EACH 0THR & HELP EACH 0THER 0UT THT DNT MAKE ME HIM GT 0R ME DENA 4 LIFE & IF CHIP WNTS 2 H0P DA MALIBLUE AGAINST U IM N0T H0PN IT IM G0NA STAND 0N UR SIDE AS I SH0ULD BCUZ ITS A SH0P CAR IT HAS NUTHN 2 D0 WIT GT


Yezzirr it don't look right I was quoting off of what he's saying. Like I posted homie it's a GT thang too me.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mister x said:


> Fuck all politics allstar/how high run this shit if u ain't wit us u against us period


AND Y0U KN0W THIS MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

FLEET~HOOD said:


> JUST HERE CATCHIN UP ON SOME READING


WHATS UP MY NIGG WHAT SIDE YOU ON NO SHOW OR GT BECAUSE THE CAR IS A SHOP CAR AND I CANT HOP IT WITH YOUR BOY TILL THE GT GETS OFF SO I GUESS ITS A GOODTIME CAR STILL SO SIDES PLEASE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> I GOT NUTHN BUT L0VE 4 GT!THIS IS ALL FUN & GAMES..4 A CLUB MEMEBER 2 ASK SUM1 ELSE THTS N0T IN DA CLUB IS AN0THR CLUB MEMBR FRM AN0THR CLUB MAKES IT L00K BAD..WE ALL KN0 CHIP TLKS AL0T 0F SHIT WITH HIS BIG M0UTH THTS JUST HIM AT DA SH0P WE TLK SHIT 2 EACH 0THR & HELP EACH 0THER 0UT THT DNT MAKE HIM GT 0R ME DENA 4 LIFE & IF CHIP WNTS 2 H0P DA MALIBLUE AGAINST U IM N0T H0PN IT IM G0NA STAND 0N UR SIDE AS I SH0ULD BCUZ ITS A SH0P CAR IT HAS NUTHN 2 D0 WIT GT


QUOTED FOR TRUTH WUS UP MY BOY SEE YOU WEDNSDAY


----------



## dena4life-D

allbluedup said:


> :thumbsup:


YOU 2 SIDES PLEASE LOL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

dena4life-D said:


> WHATS UP MY NIGG WHAT SIDE YOU ON NO SHOW OR GT BECAUSE THE CAR IS A SHOP CAR AND I CANT HOP IT WITH YOUR BOY TILL THE GT GETS OFF SO I GUESS ITS A GOODTIME CAR STILL SO SIDES PLEASE


U KN0W CRAZY EYES IS WITH HHH AND ALLSTARS


----------



## allbluedup

dena4life-D said:


> YOU 2 SIDES PLEASE LOL


homie u know i dont give a fuck it aint my battle but if i have to u know with my boys u already now u and john !!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

allbluedup said:


> homie u know i dont give a fuck it aint my battle but if i have to u know with my boys u already now u and john !!!!!!!


WHATS UP MY B0Y


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

dena4life-D said:


> WHATS UP MY NIGG WHAT SIDE YOU ON NO SHOW OR GT BECAUSE THE CAR IS A SHOP CAR AND I CANT HOP IT WITH YOUR BOY TILL THE GT GETS OFF SO I GUESS ITS A GOODTIME CAR STILL SO SIDES PLEASE


WUTT UP MY BOY OK IM GT ALL THE WAY BUT LET ME EXPLAIN SO PEOPLE DONT GET IT TWISTED 
IM FROM GOODTIMES CC AND ROLL WITH THE BEST WICH IS THE ALLSTARS AND ITS TWO DIFRENT THINGS SO IF YOU ASK ME I GOTTA AGREE WITH YOU YEAH THE MALIBLUE IS GT SO IT SHOULDNT HOPP AGAINTS ONOTHER GT CAR BUT NOW IF ITS A HOW HIGH CAR ITS NO BOUNDRYS TIME TO BREAK SOME PEOPLE OFF AND WE ALL KNOW THA MALIBLUE IS ON A ROLL


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Yezzirr it don't look right I was quoting off of what he's saying. Like I posted homie it's a GT thang too me.


LOL MAN STOP IT SOUNDS GOOD YOU JUST LUCKED UP JOHN NOT GOING 2 TAKE THE GT OFF THE CAR THIS SUNDAY SO I GUESS YOU WIN I SOLD MY CUT DOG 2 DAY SO YOU GOT THE WIN TILL I LOOK IN BACK OF THE SHOP AND SEE WHAT CAR IM GOING 2 BRING OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x

FLEET~HOOD said:


> COULDNT OF SAID IT ANY BETER MY SELF WUS UP MY BOY


 Sup perrito wut that HHH like gee


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> U KN0W CRAZY EYES IS WITH HHH AND ALLSTARS


100% NO QUESTIONS ASKED 
YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES
ITS ALLSTARS ALL DAY EVERYDAY AND TWICE ON SUNDAYS


----------



## allbluedup

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> WHATS UP MY B0Y


nothing much here seeing chip act a foo like always!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Sup perrito wut that HHH like gee


YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW IT IS AT HHH AND THE ALLSTARTS
IT DONT STOP WONT STOP


----------



## dena4life-D

allbluedup said:


> homie u know i dont give a fuck it aint my battle but if i have to u know with my boys u already now u and john !!!!!!!


IM NOT GT SIDES PLEASE NO SHOW OR THE GOODTIMES CAR SIDES PLEASE LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> LOL MAN STOP IT SOUNDS GOOD YOU JUST LUCKED UP JOHN NOT GOING 2 TAKE THE GT OFF THE CAR THIS SUNDAY SO I GUESS YOU WIN I SOLD MY CUT DOG 2 DAY SO YOU GOT THE WIN TILL I LOOK IN BACK OF THE SHOP AND SEE WHAT CAR IM GOING 2 BRING OUT :thumbsdown:


 I ain't going anywhere GT gonna be right here.


----------



## allbluedup

dena4life-D said:


> LOL MAN STOP IT SOUNDS GOOD YOU JUST LUCKED UP JOHN NOT GOING 2 TAKE THE GT OFF THE CAR THIS SUNDAY SO I GUESS YOU WIN I SOLD MY CUT DOG 2 DAY SO YOU GOT THE WIN TILL I LOOK IN BACK OF THE SHOP AND SEE WHAT CAR IM GOING 2 BRING OUT :thumbsdown:


damm foo u dont quit do u my boy!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## mister x

FLEET~HOOD said:


> 100% NO QUESTIONS ASKED YOU KNOW HOW IT GOESITS ALLSTARS ALL DAY EVERYDAY AND TWICE ON SUNDAYS


 Palabra .........all u tweaking ass foos posting at 130am wtf


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

dena4life-D said:


> LOL MAN STOP IT SOUNDS GOOD YOU JUST LUCKED UP JOHN NOT GOING 2 TAKE THE GT OFF THE CAR THIS SUNDAY SO I GUESS YOU WIN I SOLD MY CUT DOG 2 DAY SO YOU GOT THE WIN TILL I LOOK IN BACK OF THE SHOP AND SEE WHAT CAR IM GOING 2 BRING OUT :thumbsdown:


YOU A FOOL LOL THERES PLENTY TO CHOSE FROM FOO


----------



## dena4life-D

OK IM OUT THIS TIME FUCK JOHN MIKE D AND JAY AND ALL OF LAY IT LOW THATS WHAT SIDE IM ON SE VALE LOL


----------



## allbluedup

dena4life-D said:


> IM NOT GT SIDES PLEASE NO SHOW OR THE GOODTIMES CAR SIDES PLEASE LOL


why would i be on no shows side if he s a no show hahaha lol! u now LIKE ALWAYS MY MATHAFUCKIN GT!!!!:drama:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

dena4life-D said:


> OK IM OUT THIS TIME FUCK JOHN MIKE D AND JAY AND ALL OF LAY IT LOW THATS WHAT SIDE IM ON SE VALE LOL


SE VALE YES SIR!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Palabra .........all u tweaking ass foos posting at 130am wtf


LOL FUCKIN COFFE GOT ME ON A GOOD ONE


----------



## mister x

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> SE VALE YES SIR!!!!


 Thanx for that shrimp earlier perro u got down ese


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

dena4life-D said:


> OK IM OUT THIS TIME FUCK JOHN MIKE D AND JAY AND ALL OF LAY IT LOW THATS WHAT SIDE IM ON SE VALE LOL


OK MY NIGG GOODNITE
SE VALE


----------



## mister x

FLEET~HOOD said:


> LOL FUCKIN COFFE GOT ME ON A GOOD ONE


 Just wait for the chorro


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

mister x said:


> Just wait for the chorro


PINCHE PUERCO


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

ALLRITE ALLSTARS GOODNITE HOMIES


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mister x said:


> Thanx for that shrimp earlier perro u got down ese


----------



## mister x

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


 Ay dios mio ....OMG


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

mister x said:


> Ay dios mio ....OMG


LMA0


----------



## mister x

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> LMA0


 U FUCKERS OWE ME


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

SE VALE LiKE DA H0MiE DREAM 0N B SAYN!L0l


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

mister x said:


> U FUCKERS OWE ME


MARiSC0S U DWN 4 THT?


----------



## mister x

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> MARiSC0S U DWN 4 THT?


 DOES A BEAR SHIT IN DA WOODS


----------



## 48221

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> IM THAT FOOL THAT PULLED UP U MUST CANT AFORD TO CUT IT AND I PULL UP ON U AGAIN SO KEEP CRYN TO BIG D


:thumbsup: You right I cant afford to cut a car. You should just pull up to a Toyota dealership and hop on those cars too, get your W's anyway you can. Crying? Bwah :rofl:, never that, more like laughing pawtnah.


----------



## ROBLEDO

mister x said:


> Thanx for that shrimp earlier perro u got down ese





BiG J0HN 95 said:


>





mister x said:


> *Ay dios mio ....OMG*


mike, you a foo...:roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SE VALE LiKE DA H0MiE DREAM 0N B SAYN!L0l


lol!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

NONE OF THIS SHIT MAKIN ANY SENSE TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE BIG JOHN AND CHIAO GOING AT IT.. TWO GT BROTHERS...TWO OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE GAME PERIOD , AND BOTH FROM THE GT FAMILY GOES TO SHOW THAT GT RUNS THIS HOP SHIT...PERIOD


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

NEXT WEEKEND L,A SHOW OF THE YEAR THE SHAW SHOULD BE KRACKIN


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NEXT WEEKEND L,A SHOW OF THE YEAR THE SHAW SHOULD BE KRACKIN


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

I HEARD A LOT OF SD GOT GARBAGE BUT LA CARS AINT SO PRETTY NEITHER OTHER THEN JOHNS CARS AND SPIKES AND THAT BEACH CITY WAS PRETTY CLEAN TO BUT OTHER THEN THAT THAT'S ALL I HAVE SEEN THAT'S ON SOME CLEAN SHIT IN MY OPINION SO THAT'S NOT ENOUGH TO SAY SD GARBAGE JUST MY 2 CENTS THO


----------



## tru2thagame

:yes:


----------



## harborarea310

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NEXT WEEKEND L,A SHOW OF THE YEAR THE SHAW SHOULD BE KRACKIN


x81


----------



## dena4life-D

SEISDOSINTHE619 said:


> NONE OF THIS SHIT MAKIN ANY SENSE TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE BIG JOHN AND CHIAO GOING AT IT.. TWO GT BROTHERS...TWO OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE GAME PERIOD , AND BOTH FROM THE GT FAMILY GOES TO SHOW THAT GT RUNS THIS HOP SHIT...PERIOD


 THATS CRAZY YOU SAY THAT BECAUSE I WAS LOOKING AT THE PAGES AND I DID NOT SEE JOHN AND CHIAO GOING AT IT


----------



## dena4life-D

STRAIGHT GAME HAS SOME CLEAN SHIT THE BIG M HAVE SOME CLEAN CARS GROUP HAS SOME CLEAN CARS GOODTIMES HAS SOME CLEAN CARS BIG BOY AND NO SHOW AND THAT GAME OVER TEAM HAVE ALL JUNK SO THATS WHAT LA WAS TALKING ABOUT NOT THE HOLE SD :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D

NOT SHOULD BE THOSE ALLSTARS ARE GOING 2 BE OUT THEIR KRACKIN ****** OFF IN A REAL WAY WATCH AND SEE YOU NO LA DONT PLAY MY BOY :ninja:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

dena4life-D said:


> STRAIGHT GAME HAS SOME CLEAN SHIT THE BIG M HAVE SOME CLEAN CARS GROUP HAS SOME CLEAN CARS GOODTIMES HAS SOME CLEAN CARS BIG BOY AND NO SHOW AND THAT GAME OVER TEAM HAVE ALL JUNK SO THATS WHAT LA WAS TALKING ABOUT NOT THE HOLE SD :nono:


 WE JUST DOIN WAT WE DO D U KNOW


----------



## dena4life-D

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> WE JUST DOIN WAT WE DO D U KNOW


 THATS WHATS UP


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

dena4life-D said:


> STRAIGHT GAME HAS SOME CLEAN SHIT THE BIG M HAVE SOME CLEAN CARS GROUP HAS SOME CLEAN CARS GOODTIMES HAS SOME CLEAN CARS BIG BOY AND NO SHOW AND THAT GAME OVER TEAM HAVE ALL JUNK SO THATS WHAT LA WAS TALKING ABOUT NOT THE HOLE SD :nono:


I was talking about hoppers not cruisers cause yeah SD and la both got some clean ass street cars I was talking about hoppers I'm sure there is a couple I'm forgetting but the point is clean or not that wagon checking the Shit out the bumper and same for some la cars that are ragedy but still checking the bumper that's what matters we ain't entering car shows just hops  so clean or not swing what ya bring no excuses as to who has beat or who has paint who has Chrome who care take the w or the l without all the excuses that's how I see it just my 2 cents


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U have a point there d. Chrome n paint don't make u get more inches. But it does look better. In my opinion.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Hannibal Lector said:


> U have a point there d. Chrome n paint don't make u get more inches. But it does look better. In my opinion.


 Hell yeah it looks better but people try to use that as an excuse when they lose cause Shit when ya pulled up on the car you new it didn't have Chrome and paint but soon as a person lose they start yelling that Shit and I don't get it cause you knew from the get go it didn't have it so why hate when ya lose its used as an excuse when they lose that's all


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Hell yeah it looks better but people try to use that as an excuse when they lose cause Shit when ya pulled up on the car you new it didn't have Chrome and paint but soon as a person lose they start yelling that Shit and I don't get it cause you knew from the get go it didn't have it so why hate when ya lose its used as an excuse when they lose that's all


 AMEN TO THAT SHIT!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> AMEN TO THAT SHIT!


But the real riders take the loss with a smile fuck it can't win them all but a lot get hurt when they lose that's just how I see it but fuck it who am I lol just my opinion tho


----------



## big $uge

[SUP][SUB]*[SUB][SUP]TOPIC LINK :
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309973-straight-game-c-c-san-diego-picnic-hop-8-28-11-a.html [/SUP][/SUB]*







[/SUB][/SUP]​


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*OK I'M DONE PUTTING IN DAYS/HRS WITH THE FAMILY. NOW IT'S TIME TO GET ON U JABRONEEZ!!!

TO U CATS THAT DON'T KNOW DENA AND JOHN PULLED UP TO THE SHOP WHILE I WAS GETTING MY SHIT READY FOR WAR AND THESE DUDES WOULD NOT LEAVE FOR SHIT.
HOW AM I A NO SHOW WHEN MY CAR WAS IN UR FACE AND WE TESTED THE BITCH AT THE END ON SOME FUCK IT TYPE SHIT.

LET ME EXPLAIN THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND U... WHEN I CAME TO L.A U DIDN'T BRING NO CAR AT ALL PERIOD POINT BLANK. THAT WHAT WE CALL A NO SHOW!
U CAME TO S.D AND MY CAR WAS NOT READY DUE TO U ****** PULLING UP TO THE SHOP AT 12:30AM. DAMN AT LEAST LET CHURCH GET OUT OF SERVICE FIRST.

WHEN U DID'NT SHOW UP IT WAS OK I GUESS AND UR CAR WAS WORKING BUT U WERE NERVOUS TO BRING IT. MY SHIT WAS THERE WITH MINOR TROUBLES AND I'M A NO SHOW. 

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

big $uge said:


> [SUP][SUB]*[SUB][SUP]TOPIC LINK :
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309973-straight-game-c-c-san-diego-picnic-hop-8-28-11-a.html [/SUP][/SUB]*
> View attachment 341203
> [/SUB][/SUP] .​


U MIGHT WANNA PUT UR NUMBER ON THERE THAT NUMBER NEVER PICKS UP OUR RETURN MSG..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


> STRAIGHT BIG BOY AND NO SHOW AND THAT GAME OVER TEAM HAVE ALL JUNK SO THATS WHAT LA WAS TALKING ABOUT NOT THE HOLE SD :nono:


*AND WHAT THE FUCK HAVE U HAD AND GOT?!?!?!? :werd:
LETS KEEP IT REAL G. WE SEE ALOT OF TALK BUT NOT ENOUGH WALK OUT OF U. WHAT KIND OF LOWRIDER FACTOR WHICH UR NOT WOULD WANNA GRAB JOHNS MALIBU TO HOP AGAINST GT WHICH IS HIS OWN MEMBER. :thumbsdown: ***** GET YO OWN SHIT! :buttkick:
ALOT OF CARS I HAVE SEEN U WITH BEEN BULLSHIT WITH NO CHROME OR CANDY. :barf:AND THEY FUCKIN FLOAT!! HOW ABOUT U POST PICS OF UR OLD AND NEW SHIT AND I WILL DO THE SAME.

HERES A FEW OF MY RAGADY BULLSHIT THATS ON MY RESUME!! AND I DO HAVE MORE TO POST MR.ALL TALK NO WALK!!
MY RAGADY STREET HOPPIN CUTTY.
































MY RAGDY STREET HOPPIN LAC.








U WILL SEE THIS A.S.A.P SO STAY TUNED BRAND NEW EVERYTHING!! STREET SHIT
MY RAGADY CUTTY WILL BE OUT AGAIN MID AUG.
















MY RAGADY REGAL.. 90 PLUS INCHES
















MY RAGADY MALIBU 100 PLUS INCHES.




















[/QUOTE]
MY RAGADY LINCOLN. 100 PLUS INCHES








LOOK AT MY HHH HOMIEZ AMAZED AT HOW MY BITCH GOT UP IN TWO LICKS. :uh::uh:

















*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*MUST I KEEP GOING MR. ALL TALK BORROW ANOTHER MANS CAR TO HOP AGAINST HIS OWN MEMBER.. WHAT A JANRONEE.:rofl:
NOW POST SOME OF UR STREET OR RADICAL HOPPIN CARS. I BET THEM BITCHES DON'T COME CLOSE TO WHAT I POSTED AND THEY DAAAMN SURE AIN'T GOING TO HAVE NO CHROME OR CANDY PAINT ON THAT BITCH. :nono: SO CUTT THE BULLSHIT AND STOP SPEAKING ON CLEAN SHIT UNTILL U COME CLEAN URSELF.:thumbsup:

LAYITLOW AND MYSELF WILL BE WAITING TO SEE UR CLEAN ASS CARS/HOPPERS!! :drama:
AND PLEASE DON'T POST UR FRIENDS OR A CAR U WORKED ON AND CLAIM IT WAS URS BUT U SOLD IT BACK TO HIM 2 WEEKS AGO. *:rimshot:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUST I KEEP GOING MR. ALL TALK BORROW ANOTHER MANS CAR TO HOP AGAINST HIS OWN MEMBER.. WHAT A JANRONEE.:rofl:
> NOW POST SOME OF UR STREET OR RADICAL HOPPIN CARS. I BET THEM BITCHES DON'T COME CLOSE TO WHAT I POSTED AND THEY DAAAMN SURE AIN'T GOING TO HAVE NO CHROME OR CANDY PAINT ON THAT BITCH. :nono: SO CUTT THE BULLSHIT AND STOP SPEAKING ON CLEAN SHIT UNTILL U COME CLEAN URSELF.:thumbsup:
> 
> LAYITLOW AND MYSELF WILL BE WAITING TO SEE UR CLEAN ASS CARS/HOPPERS!! :drama:
> AND PLEASE DON'T POST UR FRIENDS OR A CAR U WORKED ON AND CLAIM IT WAS URS BUT U SOLD IT BACK TO HIM 2 WEEKS LATER. *:rimshot:


DAMN HOMIE LIKE THAT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> DAMN HOMIE LIKE THAT


*HELL YEA LIKE DAT... I CAN'T BELEAVE LAYITLOW LISTEN AND BELEAVE THIS DUDE WHEN HE SPEAKS..

READ BETWEEN THE LINE MOFO'S THIS ***** IS MR. ALL TALK AND BORROW ANOTHER MANS CAR TO HOP AGAINST HIS OWN MEMEBER.
WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THAT PEOPLE.

NOW LETS SEE IF THIS ALL TALK ASS HOPPER CAN POST AND SHOW US BETTER THAN WHAT I POSTED AND U KNOW LIKE I KNOW I STILL HAVE ALOT MORE TO POST.

THE BIG SD #1*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

YOU WAS JUST HERE IN SD 2 DAYS AGO SAYING THE CUTTY WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP WHAT HAPPEN NOW ALL THE SUDDEN YOU SOLD IT???



dena4life-D said:


> LOL MAN STOP IT SOUNDS GOOD YOU JUST LUCKED UP JOHN NOT GOING 2 TAKE THE GT OFF THE CAR THIS SUNDAY SO I GUESS YOU WIN I SOLD MY CUT DOG 2 DAY SO YOU GOT THE WIN TILL I LOOK IN BACK OF THE SHOP AND SEE WHAT CAR IM GOING 2 BRING OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> View attachment 341290
> 
> YOU WAS JUST HERE IN SD 2 DAYS AGO SAYING THE CUTTY WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP WHAT HAPPEN NOW ALL THE SUDDEN YOU SOLD IT???


*HELL YEA HE WAS JUST SAYING THE CUTTY IS GETTING ALL CLEANED UP AND READY FOR THIS SUNDAY TO SERVE S.D. I KNEW IT WAS BULLSHIT WHEN HE FIRST SAID IT.

HERE'S SOME MORE BULLSHIT HE SAYING.... :rant:
YEA I TALK THE TALK BUT DON'T WALK THE WALK BUT FUCK IT IMMA SERVE U WITH MY HOMIES CAR.. :bowrofl:*







:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*HERE'S ANOTHER ONE OF MY RAGADY PIECE OF SHIT BEFORE I HEAD TO THE SHOP MR. ALL TALK BORROW A HOMIES CAR TO HOP AGAINST HIS OWN CLUB MEMBER...

I HOPE U HAVE ATLEAST A PIC OF SOMETHING WHEN I GET BACK HOME. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*









*TO MY S.D FAMILY/RIDAZ FEEL GOOD BECAUSE THESE ****** CAN'T FUCK WITH US AND US SD RIDAZ ARE GONNA SHOW U BETTER THAN I CAN TELL U!!
THE BIG S.D #1 *:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

:inout:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


> BIG BOY AND NO SHOW AND THAT GAME OVER TEAM HAVE ALL JUNK SO THATS WHAT LA WAS TALKING ABOUT NOT THE HOLE SD :nono:


*DAAMN 10 HRS GO BY AND LAYITLOW STILL AIN'T SEEN NO PHOTO FROM DENA OR NO POST FROM MY LA PATNAS... :dunno:

BIG BOY SAID CUTT THE BULLSHIT CHIPPIN D!! U AIN'T HAD NOTHING SUPER CLEAN AND U DAAMN SURE AIN'T NEVER HIT THE BUMPER SO HARD THAT UR BACK WHEELS CAME OFF THE GROUND!!! *:shocked:
*









**ME AND BIG BOY AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT WE ARE TRUE TO THIS HOPPIN SHIT BRA BRA!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Hell yeah it looks better but people try to use that as an excuse when they lose cause Shit when ya pulled up on the car you new it didn't have Chrome and paint but soon as a person lose they start yelling that Shit and I don't get it cause you knew from the get go it didn't have it so why hate when ya lose its used as an excuse when they lose that's all


what are you talking about and who was crying about chrome and what took a lose and did that


----------



## Eddie-Money

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AND WHAT THE FUCK HAVE U HAD AND GOT?!?!?!? :werd:
> LETS KEEP IT REAL G. WE SEE ALOT OF TALK BUT NOT ENOUGH WALK OUT OF U. WHAT KIND OF LOWRIDER FACTOR WHICH UR NOT WOULD WANNA GRAB JOHNS MALIBU TO HOP AGAINST GT WHICH IS HIS OWN MEMBER. :thumbsdown: ***** GET YO OWN SHIT! :buttkick:
> ALOT OF CARS I HAVE SEEN U WITH BEEN BULLSHIT WITH NO CHROME OR CANDY. :barf:AND THEY FUCKIN FLOAT!! HOW ABOUT U POST PICS OF UR OLD AND NEW SHIT AND I WILL DO THE SAME.
> 
> HERES A FEW OF MY RAGADY BULLSHIT THATS ON MY RESUME!! AND I DO HAVE MORE TO POST MR.ALL TALK NO WALK!!
> MY RAGADY STREET HOPPIN CUTTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGDY STREET HOPPIN LAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U WILL SEE THIS A.S.A.P SO STAY TUNED BRAND NEW EVERYTHING!! STREET SHIT
> MY RAGADY CUTTY WILL BE OUT AGAIN MID AUG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGADY REGAL.. 90 PLUS INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGADY MALIBU 100 PLUS INCHES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
MY RAGADY LINCOLN. 100 PLUS INCHES








LOOK AT MY HHH HOMIEZ AMAZED AT HOW MY BITCH GOT UP IN TWO LICKS. :uh::uh:

















*[/QUOTE]


:thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> View attachment 341290
> 
> YOU WAS JUST HERE IN SD 2 DAYS AGO SAYING THE CUTTY WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP WHAT HAPPEN NOW ALL THE SUDDEN YOU SOLD IT???


you a real clown and you must dont no me fun boy i sell shit every day look on a video and see 4 your self i cant help it if i sell my shit and you guys junk shit and i guess the sd guy did not buy that full frame town car from me last week :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S ANOTHER ONE OF MY RAGADY PIECE OF SHIT BEFORE I HEAD TO THE SHOP MR. ALL TALK BORROW A HOMIES CAR TO HOP AGAINST HIS OWN CLUB MEMBER...
> 
> I HOPE U HAVE ATLEAST A PIC OF SOMETHING WHEN I GET BACK HOME. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO MY S.D FAMILY/RIDAZ FEEL GOOD BECAUSE THESE ****** CAN'T FUCK WITH US AND US SD RIDAZ ARE GONNA SHOW U BETTER THAN I CAN TELL U!!
> THE BIG S.D #1 *:thumbsup:


trash


----------



## ROBLEDO

Mike D said something about meeting up at the IHop. 

































i don't think he had hopping on his mind.


----------



## dena4life-D

ok you ask 4 it fun boy and dont post that 63 you no i no lol


----------



## dena4life-D

ok you ask 4 it fun boy and dont post that 63 you no i no lol


----------



## dena4life-D

boy you just fucked up its going 2 take me some time hold on lay it low you tell me who got clean shit and all my junks are old cars that you do over like the 1960 i just sold his boy he no whats up and im not goimg 2 post up all my old cars i sold or cars from back in the day this is all 2010 and 2011shit on me


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AND WHAT THE FUCK HAVE U HAD AND GOT?!?!?!? :werd:
> LETS KEEP IT REAL G. WE SEE ALOT OF TALK BUT NOT ENOUGH WALK OUT OF U. WHAT KIND OF LOWRIDER FACTOR WHICH UR NOT WOULD WANNA GRAB JOHNS MALIBU TO HOP AGAINST GT WHICH IS HIS OWN MEMBER. :thumbsdown: ***** GET YO OWN SHIT! :buttkick:
> ALOT OF CARS I HAVE SEEN U WITH BEEN BULLSHIT WITH NO CHROME OR CANDY. :barf:AND THEY FUCKIN FLOAT!! HOW ABOUT U POST PICS OF UR OLD AND NEW SHIT AND I WILL DO THE SAME.
> 
> HERES A FEW OF MY RAGADY BULLSHIT THATS ON MY RESUME!! AND I DO HAVE MORE TO POST MR.ALL TALK NO WALK!!
> MY RAGADY STREET HOPPIN CUTTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGDY STREET HOPPIN LAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U WILL SEE THIS A.S.A.P SO STAY TUNED BRAND NEW EVERYTHING!! STREET SHIT
> MY RAGADY CUTTY WILL BE OUT AGAIN MID AUG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGADY REGAL.. 90 PLUS INCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RAGADY MALIBU 100 PLUS INCHES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
MY RAGADY LINCOLN. 100 PLUS INCHES








LOOK AT MY HHH HOMIEZ AMAZED AT HOW MY BITCH GOT UP IN TWO LICKS. :uh::uh:

















*[/QUOTE]not 1 car with a real paint or chrome under it fuck it lets see how much money could you get 4 all this trash you just posted up on a good day 2500$ if they dont no about cars and not 1 has a full frame stop it my nigg you cant fuck with me post up that straight game car you got its clean you could get about 10 4 that 1 and that 63 about 12 if you still have it post it up you still about 2 lose you hater im out im about 2 post up my shit


----------



## dena4life-D




----------



## dena4life-D

dena4life-D said:


>


the wagon i sold 2 rick you saw it in sd the malibu is still in the works i still have it the real rag 63 your boy wants 2 buy it im still thinking the gray town car i sold it 2 son of god car club the white caprice i sold 2 no way out the red 63 mr damu will be out 4 new years the tan 63 all og my girl still got it the gray ls still have it in the works the green town car sold it 2 straight game the yellow ls mr allstar will be out new years the stock yellow caprice about 2 make it a street car next month the 62 still got it you cant fuck with it and it will be at the game picnic next month the big boady sold it 2 my boy bimbo the 63 wagon still have its 4 sale if you have money lol malibu wagon coming out real soon 4 you the elco sold it monday and if you want me 2 i can still post up more pic if you like and the red ls sold it 2 city 2 city my cut dog that sd was loving when i sold it 2 the sandiego guy i got it back and singled it beat big boy and tha gt guys town car and sold it tuesday2 city 2 city so now tell me about all that junk you have please and that 60 in the back ground i sold it 2 your boy dont play like you dont no this is what i do sell cars and i can get what ever kind of car you want ask spike he can tell you he doubt me before and i hade 2 show him how i get down i just dont care 2 show what i have because i sell out before i can bring shit out then clowns like you say i dont have shit well just 2 let you no i like money i sell cars not dogs :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

should i post up more please dont make me and all the shit i got i can show you when ever you want fun boy i told you you cant fuck with me


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

:drama::drama:


----------



## harborarea310

going to hop this bucket too right DARYL? IM CHARGING ALL 8 BATTERIES FOR YOU!


----------



## harborarea310




----------



## dena4life-D

harborarea310 said:


> going to hop this bucket too right DARYL? IM CHARGING ALL 8 BATTERIES FOR YOU!


lol i 4 got about this car i did with my boy mario and kongo at the other shop i be at keep it 100


----------



## dena4life-D

harborarea310 said:


>


bring it out this sunday my boy you no you love the car now that you on the bumper lol


----------



## harborarea310

dena4life-D said:


> bring it out this sunday my boy you no you love the car now that you on the bumper lol


IT WILL BE OUTSIDE AFTER THE SHOW SO WAT EVERYONE GOING TO THE SPOT OFF THE 110 AND SEPULVEDA ??????? WHERE ALL THIS FKN SHOW & TELL SHIT GOING TO GET SQUASHED AT? LOCATION FELLAZ???


----------



## allbluedup

dena4life-D said:


> [/QUOTE DAMM MY BOY THATS NOT EVEN HALF THE SHIT U GOT :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

dena4life-D said:


> should i post up more please dont make me and all the shit i got i can show you when ever you want fun boy i told you you cant fuck with me


WERE THE REST OF YOUR CARS FOOL I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT AINT ALL YOU GOT GO OPEN THE STORAGE AND YOUR GARAGE AND THE GARAGE DOWN THE STREET FROM YOUR HOUSE AND YOUR DADS GARAGE ***** JUST DOIT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

COME ON D YOU JUST ASKED ME WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CHROME AND PAINT THEN YOU TURN AROUND AND COMMENT FASHO TALKIN BOUT NONE OF THEM HAVE PAINT OR CHROME LOL THATS THE POINT I WAS MAKING WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THE PAINT AND CHROME AS LONG AS THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE AIR FUCK THE REST IN MY OPINION AND IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY 2 LICK BETTY HAD PEOPLE TRASHING THERE 64 TO HOP WITH IT AND IT WAS PRIMER THEN AND STILL WAS KILLING THE BUMPER HOPPER AINT ENTERING THE INDOOR SHOW SO WHO CARE ABOUT THE CHROME THEY ENTERING THE HOP PIT JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

DONT GET ME WRONG I LIKE THE CHROME AND PAINT BUT EVERYONE GOT DIFF TASTE AND WITH OR WITHOUT IT IT DONT MAKE THE CAR HOP HIGHER SO SPEND THE MONEY IN THE TRUNK AND THE REAREND AND FOCUS ON THE INCHES IF THATS WHAT YA LIKE ME PERSOANLY ITS MORE IMPRESSIVE TO ME TO SEE A HOPPER DOING 70'S AND ON THE FREEWAY IN TRAFFIC AT THE BEACHES AN SHIT RATHER THEN 90 ON A TRAILER


----------



## allbluedup

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> COME ON D YOU JUST ASKED ME WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CHROME AND PAINT THEN YOU TURN AROUND AND COMMENT FASHO TALKIN BOUT NONE OF THEM HAVE PAINT OR CHROME LOL THATS THE POINT I WAS MAKING WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THE PAINT AND CHROME AS LONG AS THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE AIR FUCK THE REST IN MY OPINION AND IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY 2 LICK BETTY HAD PEOPLE TRASHING THERE 64 TO HOP WITH IT AND IT WAS PRIMER THEN AND STILL WAS KILLING THE BUMPER HOPPER AINT ENTERING THE INDOOR SHOW SO WHO CARE ABOUT THE CHROME THEY ENTERING THE HOP PIT JUST MY 2 CENTS


:uh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


>


*U MADE US WAIT THIS LONG FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf: HOW COULD U DARE CALL ME AND BIG BOY SHIT RAGADY POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS? SHOW US BETTER NOT WORSE!!
I CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THE CARS BUT LAYITLOW AND I WANNA KNOW WHY UR CHEVY'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!?!
























AND WHY UR G-BODY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? 


















AND WHY UR LINCOLN'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? :dunno:
















AND SINCE U POSTED A STOCK CAPRICE ON UR CLEAN CAR LIST. WHY DON'T URS LOOK LIKE THESE?!?**:tears:*








*








*
*AS WE ALL CAN SEE THIS CASE IS CLOSED LAYITLOW.. THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT NERVES TO CALL ME AND MY BOY CARS RAGADY AND HE CAN'T EVEN SHOW US THE definitions OF CLEAN. EITHER I'M TRIPPIN OR THIS ***** CARS LOOK PLAN JANE... NO CHROME,CANDY OR SHIT STUNTIN ABOUT THEM. THE LS AND 6TREY IS COOL BUT OTHER THAN THAT HIS SHIT LOOKS HELLA BOARING/TRUE DEFF OF RAGADY.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U MADE US WAIT THIS LONG FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf: HOW COULD U DARE CALL ME AND BIG BOY SHIT RAGADY POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS? SHOW US BETTER NOT WORSE!!
> I CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THE CARS BUT LAYITLOW AND I WANNA KNOW WHY UR CHEVY'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR G-BODY DON'T LOOK OR LIKE THESE?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR LINCOLN'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SINCE U POSTED A STOCK CAPRICE ON UR CLEAN CAR LIST. WHY DON'T URS LOOK LIKE THESE?!?**:tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS WE ALL CAN SEE THIS CASE IS CLOSED LAYITLOW.. THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT NERVES TO CALL ME AND MY BOY CARS RAGADY AND HE CAN'T EVEN SHOW US THE definitions OF CLEAN. EITHER I'M TRIPPIN OR THIS ***** CARS LOOK PLAN JANE... NO CHROME,CANDY OR SHIT STUNTIN ABOUT THEM. THE LS AND 6TREY IS COOL BUT OTHER THAN THAT HIS SHIT LOOKS HELLA BOARING/TRUE DEFF OF RAGADY.*


DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE A CLEAN ASS LIST TO ME


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


> junk you have please and that 60 in the back ground i sold it 2 your boy dont play like you dont no this is what i do sell cars and i can get what ever kind of car you want ask spike he can tell you he doubt me before and i hade 2 show him how i get down i just dont care 2 show what i have because i sell out before i can bring shit out then clowns like you say i dont have shit well just 2 let you no i like money i sell cars not dogs :thumbsdown:


*TRUST ME I LOVE MONEY JUST AS MUCH AS U DO. 
I DON'T DOUBT THAT U CAN GET OR SELL CARS. :no: MATTER OF FACT I DON'T DOUBT U AT ALL. :nono:
U SPOKE ON SOME SHIT U HAD NO FACTS ON BY SAYING ME,BIG BOY AND THE GAME OVER CHAMPS HAVE RAGADY RIDAZ. 
UR A GOT DAAMN LIE... DON'T COUNT US OUT!! WE GOT SOME SHIT AROUND HERE RATHER IF WE BOUGHT OR BUILT IT. :naughty:
I NEVER SAID U DON'T HAVE SHIT.. I SAID U DON'T HAVE NOTHING CLEAN TO BE SPEAKING ON THE NEXT MAN/CITY CARS PERIOD POINT BLANK.
IVE DONE MY RESEARCH ON U DENA AND UR CARS AIN'T AS FLY AS U THINKING.. :barf:

OH YEA I KNOW WHY U DON'T SELL DOGS BECAUSE THEM MATHA FUCKAS ARE HEAVY IN WIEGHT JUST LIKE UR CARS. 
HHH KENNELS.COM:rofl: 









WHEN U PRODUCE SHIT LIKE THIS DENA, TRUST ME U WILL SELL DOGS RIGHT ALONG WITH THEM CARS AND DOUBLE UP PIMP JUICE.. :yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*I CAN DO THIS SHIT ALL DAY LONG LAYITLOW..
THIS SHIT IS ALL FUN AND GAMES. :h5:
BUT JUST KNOW IT'S GONNA BE HARD TO CLOWN A CLOWNER!! 
I'M ABOUT TO HIT THE HAY AND CATCH SUM ZZZ
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> COME ON D YOU JUST ASKED ME WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CHROME AND PAINT THEN YOU TURN AROUND AND COMMENT FASHO TALKIN BOUT NONE OF THEM HAVE PAINT OR CHROME LOL THATS THE POINT I WAS MAKING WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THE PAINT AND CHROME AS LONG AS THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE AIR FUCK THE REST IN MY OPINION AND IF *I REMEMBER CORRECTLY 2 LICK BETTY HAD PEOPLE TRASHING THERE 64 TO HOP WITH IT AND IT WAS PRIMER THEN AND STILL WAS KILLING THE BUMPER HOPPER AINT ENTERING THE INDOOR SHOW SO WHO CARE ABOUT THE CHROME THEY ENTERING THE HOP PIT* JUST MY 2 CENTS


*REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS.. THAT CHEVY DID NOT COMPLAIN ONCE. :no: IT'S CALLED SWANG WHAT U BRANG. :naughty:
I THINK UR TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE PIMP. *


----------



## TUKINSTANG

:sprint:


----------



## kold187um

:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE A CLEAN ASS LIST TO ME


*THANKS BUD AND U KNOW LIKE I KNOW THIS IS ONLY MY TOYS THAT I HOP,BUY,BUILD AND SELL...
WE AIN'T EVEN GOING TO SPEAK ON HOW RAGADY MY DAILY DRIVERS ARE! 

THE BIG SD #1 BABY BIZZNOY!! *


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS.. THAT CHEVY DID NOT COMPLAIN ONCE. :no: IT'S CALLED SWANG WHAT U BRANG. :naughty:
> I THINK UR TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE PIMP. *


 thats my clean ass 61 still higher than that two lick shit if u think different its ready and i drive that it will b at the show on sunday


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

nice line up geezy


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U MADE US WAIT THIS LONG FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf: HOW COULD U DARE CALL ME AND BIG BOY SHIT RAGADY POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS? SHOW US BETTER NOT WORSE!!
> I CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THE CARS BUT LAYITLOW AND I WANNA KNOW WHY UR CHEVY'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR G-BODY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR LINCOLN'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SINCE U POSTED A STOCK CAPRICE ON UR CLEAN CAR LIST. WHY DON'T URS LOOK LIKE THESE?!?**:tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS WE ALL CAN SEE THIS CASE IS CLOSED LAYITLOW.. THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT NERVES TO CALL ME AND MY BOY CARS RAGADY AND HE CAN'T EVEN SHOW US THE definitions OF CLEAN. EITHER I'M TRIPPIN OR THIS ***** CARS LOOK PLAN JANE... NO CHROME,CANDY OR SHIT STUNTIN ABOUT THEM. THE LS AND 6TREY IS COOL BUT OTHER THAN THAT HIS SHIT LOOKS HELLA BOARING/TRUE DEFF OF RAGADY.*


----------



## dena4life-D

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> COME ON D YOU JUST ASKED ME WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CHROME AND PAINT THEN YOU TURN AROUND AND COMMENT FASHO TALKIN BOUT NONE OF THEM HAVE PAINT OR CHROME LOL THATS THE POINT I WAS MAKING WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THE PAINT AND CHROME AS LONG AS THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE AIR FUCK THE REST IN MY OPINION AND IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY 2 LICK BETTY HAD PEOPLE TRASHING THERE 64 TO HOP WITH IT AND IT WAS PRIMER THEN AND STILL WAS KILLING THE BUMPER HOPPER AINT ENTERING THE INDOOR SHOW SO WHO CARE ABOUT THE CHROME THEY ENTERING THE HOP PIT JUST MY 2 CENTS


well just 2 let you no clown boy he post up all junk and if i got it why not talk about it please tell me why i should not talk about it my cars do have it and now that i see you on no show dick after i just posted up some of my cars and you see he cant fuck with me post up some of your shit 4 lay itlow


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U MADE US WAIT THIS LONG FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf: HOW COULD U DARE CALL ME AND BIG BOY SHIT RAGADY POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS? SHOW US BETTER NOT WORSE!!
> I CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THE CARS BUT LAYITLOW AND I WANNA KNOW WHY UR CHEVY'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR G-BODY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR LINCOLN'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SINCE U POSTED A STOCK CAPRICE ON UR CLEAN CAR LIST. WHY DON'T URS LOOK LIKE THESE?!?**:tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS WE ALL CAN SEE THIS CASE IS CLOSED LAYITLOW.. THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT NERVES TO CALL ME AND MY BOY CARS RAGADY AND HE CAN'T EVEN SHOW US THE definitions OF CLEAN. EITHER I'M TRIPPIN OR THIS ***** CARS LOOK PLAN JANE... NO CHROME,CANDY OR SHIT STUNTIN ABOUT THEM. THE LS AND 6TREY IS COOL BUT OTHER THAN THAT HIS SHIT LOOKS HELLA BOARING/TRUE DEFF OF RAGADY.*


lol stop it did you just post up a 91 caprice on some 18" rims stop it i have a 1996 reals ss on 24" rims that 63 you got ask your boy i did not want 2 pay 6000$ 4 it ask your boy so i told him and you got it that 1987 caprice you have i dont do i do ls brougham caprice witch i have at the shop 2 so stop before you keep looking bad and i told you this shit i posted up is from 2010 2011 not 1995 or 2000 if you show me some real cars i will show you more and i do have more fun boy keep it up you and lowlow mike do he have a car ?


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U MADE US WAIT THIS LONG FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf: HOW COULD U DARE CALL ME AND BIG BOY SHIT RAGADY POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS? SHOW US BETTER NOT WORSE!!
> I CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THE CARS BUT LAYITLOW AND I WANNA KNOW WHY UR CHEVY'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR G-BODY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY UR LINCOLN'S DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE?!? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SINCE U POSTED A STOCK CAPRICE ON UR CLEAN CAR LIST. WHY DON'T URS LOOK LIKE THESE?!?**:tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS WE ALL CAN SEE THIS CASE IS CLOSED LAYITLOW.. THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT NERVES TO CALL ME AND MY BOY CARS RAGADY AND HE CAN'T EVEN SHOW US THE definitions OF CLEAN. EITHER I'M TRIPPIN OR THIS ***** CARS LOOK PLAN JANE... NO CHROME,CANDY OR SHIT STUNTIN ABOUT THEM. THE LS AND 6TREY IS COOL BUT OTHER THAN THAT HIS SHIT LOOKS HELLA BOARING/TRUE DEFF OF RAGADY.*


wow i was just looking and the clean cars you have are from straight game and my boys that sold you the 63 4 the low smfh look at that red 63 from the 1980 stop it you cant fuck with me and all my shit is full frame not like your shit and if you want 2 post pic from back in the day i hade a 63 full frame hopper with electric windows fuelinjection chrome tilt and i was 16yrs old go look at a old trucha or young hog my nigg you just dont no me and i sold it 2 siko see you a jack ass i told you i like money or was that not my car lol you can not fuck with me fuck it i have a rag 62 i can go get out my storage this sunday im going 2 drive it and you drive what you got this sunday deal or no deal and my shit is in my name and it has the date i register it 2 yrs ago jack ass keep fucking with me


----------



## dena4life-D

FLEET~HOOD said:


> WERE THE REST OF YOUR CARS FOOL I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT AINT ALL YOU GOT GO OPEN THE STORAGE AND YOUR GARAGE AND THE GARAGE DOWN THE STREET FROM YOUR HOUSE AND YOUR DADS GARAGE ***** JUST DOIT


they just dont no my boy they just dont :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> COME ON D YOU JUST ASKED ME WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CHROME AND PAINT THEN YOU TURN AROUND AND COMMENT FASHO TALKIN BOUT NONE OF THEM HAVE PAINT OR CHROME LOL THATS THE POINT I WAS MAKING WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THE PAINT AND CHROME AS LONG AS THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE AIR FUCK THE REST IN MY OPINION AND IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY 2 LICK BETTY HAD PEOPLE TRASHING THERE 64 TO HOP WITH IT AND IT WAS PRIMER THEN AND STILL WAS KILLING THE BUMPER HOPPER AINT ENTERING THE INDOOR SHOW SO WHO CARE ABOUT THE CHROME THEY ENTERING THE HOP PIT JUST MY 2 CENTS


i dont no about no 64 and all the shit you talking about just post up some of your cars then im going 2 post up 2 four every 1 you have because i see you like 2 talk what you dont no lets go


----------



## kerncountyhopper

Damn its heated in here what up d


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

dena4life-D said:


> i dont no about no 64 and all the shit you talking about just post up some of your cars then im going 2 post up 2 four every 1 you have because i see you like 2 talk what you dont no lets go


 Shit homie you don't wanna go there with me on who had more cars trust me on that I change car more then you change undies pimp and all my Shit clean Nd yes for the record I do have a car full frame all kandy and chrome everything so all that garbage you posted can't fuck with my Shit except inches cause I don't care about that trailer Shit put that bitchs on the streets and ride then come talk to me pimp all my cars had Chrome undies with the guts done and painted I've had them all from lacs to Lincoln to cuttys pimp and I can post pics if ya would like there big.mouth


----------



## harborarea310

dena4life-D said:


> they just dont no my boy they just dont :roflmao:


enough already D! LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE TRYN TO IMPRESS YOU! FUCK THAT, WHY TRY TO PROVE TO THE NEXT MAN????:dunno: YOU GUYS BOTH HAVE A DAM MINI CAR LOT!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

harborarea310 said:


> going to hop this bucket too right DARYL? IM CHARGING ALL 8 BATTERIES FOR YOU!


*UR SHIT DON'T LOOK LIKE A BUCKET BUT SINCE U SEEM TO WANNA JOIN THE FUN BRING THAT CHIPPIN 35 INCH OUT AND GET BUMPER CHECK IN THE WORSE WAY!
WORD OF ADVISE.. UR GONNA NEED MORE THAN 8 BATTERY'S AND MY BAD I MENT TO SAY 30 INCHES!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> nice line up geezy


*GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP SKILLET... :thumbsup:
THANKS FOR KEEPING IT REAL AND GIVING PROPS WHEN THERE DUE!! :worship:
I KNOW THIS IS A CITY HOPPING WAR BUT REAL RECONIZE REAL HOMIE!!! *:h5:


----------



## harborarea310

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *UR SHIT DON'T LOOK LIKE A BUCKET BUT SINCE U SEEM TO WANNA JOIN THE FUN BRING THAT CHIPPIN 35 INCH OUT AND GET BUMPER CHECK IN THE WORSE WAY!
> WORD OF ADVISE.. UR GONNA NEED MORE THAN 8 BATTERY'S AND MY BAD I MENT TO SAY 30 INCHES!*


:thumbsup: WILL DO. MR ADVISE GIVER


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HOP AND SERVE said:


> thats my clean ass 61 still higher than that two lick shit if u think different its ready and i drive that it will b at the show on sunday


*DAAMN HOMIE I DIDN'T SPEAK BAD ON UR SHIT. :nosad: I SAID U HOP AGAINST MY LINCOLN WITH NO COMPLAINTS. :| I THOUGHT I WAS GIVING U PROPS :thumbsup: BUT SINCE U WANNA JUMP THE GUN AND NOT EXCEPT THE PROPS I WAS GIVING. :dunno: NOW I'M MAD... BRING THAT BULLSHIT BACK OUT AND GET SERVED ONCE AGAIN AND I HOPE U FIX THAT RAGADY ASS HOOD OF URS. :rofl:
AND UR SHIT DIDN'T GET HIGHER UR SHIT GOT BUMPER CHECK AND SKYED ALL AT ONCE!! *:naughty:

*THE BIG SD #1*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

THATS ONLY A COUPLE DO YA NEED MORE? YOU SEE THE KANDIES AND THE CHROME


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

harborarea310 said:


> enough already D! LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE TRYN TO IMPRESS YOU! FUCK THAT, WHY TRY TO PROVE TO THE NEXT MAN????:dunno: YOU GUYS BOTH HAVE A DAM MINI CAR LOT!


*COME ON NOW DOGGIE I KNOW U HAVE BEEN READING THIS TOPIC. :nicoderm: SO U SHOULD KNOW HOW THIS CAR/RAGADY SHIT GOT STARTED. :yes:
THIS DUDE SAID ME AND MY DUDES RIDE RAGADY SHIT IN SD. :rant: "SO TO THOSE THAT DON'T NO US LIKE URSELF" I'M SHOWING U AND OTHERS WE RIDE JUST FINE OUT HERE IN THE SUNNY SD~~
I AIN'T TRYING TO IMPRESS NO ONE HOMIE. JUST LETTING FACTS BE FACTS. *


----------



## big $uge

*


















FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

big $uge said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
> HOP CATAGORIES:
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
> SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
> SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
> 
> *


GOOD SHOW PIMP SEE YA THERE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> View attachment 341617
> View attachment 341618
> View attachment 341620
> View attachment 341621
> View attachment 341622
> View attachment 341623
> View attachment 341625
> View attachment 341626
> View attachment 341627
> View attachment 341628
> THATS ONLY A COUPLE DO YA NEED MORE? YOU SEE THE KANDIES AND THE CHROME


*DAAAMN U DIDN'T HAVE TO DO HIM LIKE THAT MIKE... :bowrofl: I THOUGHT I HIT HIM HARD ENOUGH BUT DAAAAMN!! :inout:
DENA REALLY DO GOT SOME OF US FUCK UP OUT HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D! *:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*
OK LAYITLOW PLEASE HELP SD UNDERSTAND THE SHIT THAT'S GOING ON IN SOME OF THESE PICS... 

THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT A 13 INCH NO NAME WIRE WHEEL IN THE BACK WITH A 18 INCH STOCK MICKEY THOMPSON TIRE IN THE FRONT WITH A STOCK PAINT. :barf::barf::barf:








SINCE HE GETTING ALL THIS MONEY. PLEASE TELL ME HOW MUCH HE'S GONNA GET FROM THIS CADDY ON BLACK WALLS WITH 300,000 MILES ON THE DASH? :barf::barf:








AM I TRIPPIN OR DO THIS MATHA FUCKA GOTTA OLD SKOOL SHALOW RIM IN THE BACK OF THIS BITCH?
ATLEAST COLOR MATCH THE FUCKIN SPOKES!! :barf::barf:








ONCE AGAIN SINCE HE'S GETTING ALL THIS MONEY. HOW MUCH U THINK HE GOT FOR THIS LINCOLN ON BLACK WALLS? ONCE AGAIN STOCK PAINT!! :barf::barf:








NOT BLACK WALLS AGAIN LAYITLOW. :rofl:









MAN I'M NOT SATISfied LAYITLOW I KNOW DAAMN WELL DENA CAN DO BETTER THEN THIS BULLSHIT. WE FIND SHIT LIKE THIS AT THE AUCTION ALL DAY LONG.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

big $uge said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
> HOP CATAGORIES:
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
> SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
> SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
> 
> *


GOOD SHOW PIMP SEE YA THERE


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN U DIDN'T HAVE TO DO HIM LIKE THAT MIKE... :bowrofl: I THOUGHT I HIT HIM HARD ENOUGH BUT DAAAAMN!! :inout:
> DENA REALLY DO GOT SOME OF US FUCK UP OUT HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D! *:drama:


YEAH HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW ALL MY SHIT IS KANDY AND CHROME COME THE FUCK ON WITH THAT BULLSHIT AND THATS ONLY A COUPLE HE DONT WANNA BATTLE ME ON CARS I GOT/HAD MANY MANY CARS JUST THIS YEAR ALONE I CANT BE FUCKED WITH ON THE CARS YOU KNOW THAT PIMP GOD DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE SD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

harborarea310 said:


> :thumbsup: WILL DO. MR ADVISE GIVER


*ANYTIME PIMP JUICE... *


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

dena4life-D said:


>


DAMN FOR 2010-2011 PHOTOS IT LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED TO UPGRADE YOUR PHONE TO AND PUT THAT CRICKET FLIP PHONE AWAY AND UPGRADE TO A NEW IPHONE CAUSE THE PICS LOOK LIKE THEY WAS TAKEN IN 1991 WITH THE 1.5 MEGAPIXEL FLIP PHONE


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> View attachment 341617
> View attachment 341618
> View attachment 341620
> View attachment 341621
> View attachment 341622
> View attachment 341623
> View attachment 341625
> View attachment 341626
> View attachment 341627
> View attachment 341628
> THATS ONLY A COUPLE DO YA NEED MORE? YOU SEE THE KANDIES AND THE CHROME


DWELL ON THESE RAGEDY CARS WHEN YA GET DONE DROOLING ILL BE BACK LATER GOTTA GO FINISH UP MY OTHER RAGEDY SHIT PEACE


----------



## bumperbanger310

what r u guys fighting about,who has more ragedy shit :thumbsdown::werd:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

bumperbanger310 said:


> what r u guys fighting about,who has more ragedy shit :thumbsdown::werd:


Yep something like that hah


----------



## bumperbanger310

from all those pics u guys b posting this topic should called junk yard wars except them chevys i'll give ya'll a :thumbsup: 4 the chevys the rest :barf:


----------



## 58RAG

THIS IS SOME REAL STUPID SHIT MY BOY:thumbsdown:. WE DONT SHOW & TELL BUT FUCK IT. TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL. SHOW THESE CLOWNS "OUR" 34' OFF SHORE ***** THAT WE WILL BRING TO THERE PICNIC ***** THEN HIT THE WATER AFTER WE BUST THAT ASS. :roflmao::roflmao: WERE BRINGING THE BENTLY RAG ***** TO THE LA SHOW ALONG WITH OUR 58 RAG 60 RAG 61 RAG.:dunno: SHOULD I KEEP GOING.:twak: GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. YOU SEE HOW WE ROLL IN 4DR KODIAKS ***** FOR FUN. STEP YOUR GAME UP PARTNA:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

TODAY.......


















































....AND ITS NOT EVEN ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## ROBLEDO

i JUST BOUGHT THIS RAG TRE FROM DARRELL TODAY. GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE. FOO GOT A LOT OF CARS....


----------



## dena4life-D

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Yep something like that hah


REAL CLOWN SOME MORE TRASH ITS COOL YOU AND NO SHOW ARE THE MAN WHAT CAN I SAY


----------



## dena4life-D

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> OK LAYITLOW PLEASE HELP SD UNDERSTAND THE SHIT THAT'S GOING ON IN SOME OF THESE PICS...
> 
> THIS MATHA FUCKA GOT A 13 INCH NO NAME WIRE WHEEL IN THE BACK WITH A 18 INCH STOCK MICKEY THOMPSON TIRE IN THE FRONT WITH A STOCK PAINT. :barf::barf::barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINCE HE GETTING ALL THIS MONEY. PLEASE TELL ME HOW MUCH HE'S GONNA GET FROM THIS CADDY ON BLACK WALLS WITH 300,000 MILES ON THE DASH? :barf::barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM I TRIPPIN OR DO THIS MATHA FUCKA GOTTA OLD SKOOL SHALOW RIM IN THE BACK OF THIS BITCH?
> ATLEAST COLOR MATCH THE FUCKIN SPOKES!! :barf::barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN SINCE HE'S GETTING ALL THIS MONEY. HOW MUCH U THINK HE GOT FOR THIS LINCOLN ON BLACK WALLS? ONCE AGAIN STOCK PAINT!! :barf::barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT BLACK WALLS AGAIN LAYITLOW. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I'M NOT SATISfied LAYITLOW I KNOW DAAMN WELL DENA CAN DO BETTER THEN THIS BULLSHIT. WE FIND SHIT LIKE THIS AT THE AUCTION ALL DAY LONG.*


THAT BLACK TOWN CAR CHIO GOT IT AND I SOLD IT 4 3000$ AND WHEN IM NOT AT THE SHOP IM AT THE AUCTION ALL DAY THATS WHAT YOU DO WHEN YOU HAVE MONEY FUCK IT YOU AND MIKE ARE THE MAN I LOST SMFH LOL


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

shit homie ur shit didnt get higher u got there in 2 licks i give that to u but that was 97 inches my ace does 103 i dont give a fuck if it took 20 hits inches is what counts give credit where its do homie so bring that lincoln down so we can get this straight san bernardino is gunna show some inches never seen before see u at the show


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

HOP AND SERVE said:


> shit homie ur shit didnt get higher u got there in 2 licks i give that to u but that was 97 inches my ace does 103 i dont give a fuck if it took 20 hits inches is what counts give credit where its do homie so bring that lincoln down so we can get this straight san bernardino is gunna show some inches never seen before see u at the show


103 is cool but that's not inches unseen cause chaio single pump did 103 d 62 is well over 103 and lazano 64 is well over 103 so I hope your car is higher then that if your gonna show some unseen inches I hope I can make it to the show to see it live keep up the good work pimpin


----------



## 58RAG

IT TAKES MONEY TO GET MONEY & THERES MORE CARS THAN MONEY


----------



## bumperbanger310

So do u win a hop now by getting to the bumper in 2 licks or inches cause all I read on this topic is my car made it 2 the bumper faster or is this jus an gaygo thing


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> 103 is cool but that's not inches unseen cause chaio single pump did 103 d 62 is well over 103 and lazano 64 is well over 103 so I hope your car is higher then that if your gonna show some unseen inches I hope I can make it to the show to see it live keep up the good work pimpin


 yea homie i got the belt from the last torrez empire show 103 it hit but im talken bout a differnt car for the un seen inches its that 60 cop car


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

58RAG said:


> IT TAKES MONEY TO GET MONEY & THERES MORE CARS THAN MONEY


Ain't that the Damn truth never enough money


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

HOP AND SERVE said:


> yea homie i got the belt from the last torrez empire show 103 it hit but im talken bout a differnt car for the un seen inches its that 60 cop car


Oh ok cool


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

bumperbanger310 said:


> So do u win a hop now by getting to the bumper in 2 licks or inches cause all I read on this topic is my car made it 2 the bumper faster or is this jus an gaygo thing


It's the inches that count but come on homie 2 licks over a 100 is impressive no matter what


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam that right homie


ROBLEDO said:


> TODAY.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....AND ITS NOT EVEN ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

dena4life-D said:


> REAL CLOWN SOME MORE TRASH ITS COOL YOU AND NO SHOW ARE THE MAN WHAT CAN I SAY


COME ON PIMP EVERYTHING I JUST SHOWED YOU WAS CLEAN THE BOX ON 24S MY LINCOLN WITH FULL CHROME UNDIES AND THE GUTS DONE ON KANDY PAINT THE 97 CUTEFACE FULL WRAP KANDIED OUT THE FULL WRAP FRAME FOR MY CUTTY NOW PATTERENED OUT AND ALL CHROME MY CADDILAC WITH THE KANDY AND THE 5TH WHEEL COME ON PIMP KEEP IT 100 ATLEAST YOU KNOW THAT SHIT IS CLEAN FOR DAILY DRIVER STREET CARS COME ON SAME WITH THE CUTTY WHEN ITS DONE DAILY DRIVEN PIMP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

bumperbanger310 said:


> So do u win a hop now by getting to the bumper in 2 licks or inches cause all I read on this topic is my car made it 2 the bumper faster or is this jus an gaygo thing


*GAYGO...
FROM THE SOUNDS OF THINGS UR NOT A BUMPER BAGER AND U DON'T HAVE ENOUGH POST UNDER UR BELT TO EVEN SPEAK ON THIS TOPIC ROOKIE POSTER. 
U ARE DISMISSED GOOD BYE!! :wave:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

58RAG said:


> THIS IS SOME REAL STUPID SHIT MY BOY:thumbsdown:. WE DONT SHOW & TELL BUT FUCK IT. TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL. SHOW THESE CLOWNS "OUR" 34' OFF SHORE ***** THAT WE WILL BRING TO THERE PICNIC ***** THEN HIT THE WATER AFTER WE BUST THAT ASS. :roflmao::roflmao: WERE BRINGING THE BENTLY RAG ***** TO THE LA SHOW ALONG WITH OUR 58 RAG 60 RAG 61 RAG.:dunno: SHOULD I KEEP GOING.:twak: GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. YOU SEE HOW WE ROLL IN 4DR KODIAKS ***** FOR FUN. STEP YOUR GAME UP PARTNA:thumbsup:


*WTF...
NOW U NEED HELP DENA? UR BOY SAID "OUR" 34' SHORE AND OUR BENTLY RAG. :rofl:

LISTEN HOMIE CATCH UP ON THE POST THAN U WILL UNDERSTAND WHY WE SPEAKING ON CARS. DENA,MIKE AND I
BUT PLEASE DON'T GET IT TWISTED.. U AIN'T THE ONLY ***** WITH A RAG BENTLY OR A 60 OR 61 RAG. :nono:

THANKS FOR THE ADVISE BUT WE DON'T NEED TO STEP OUR GAME UP BECAUSE OUR SHIT IS ALREADY STEP UP FOR THE 2011!!*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

bumperbanger310 said:


> So do u win a hop now by getting to the bumper in 2 licks or inches cause all I read on this topic is my car made it 2 the bumper faster or is this jus an gaygo thing


ya these clowns think u win a hop by who gets to the bumper in two licks ya its nice getting there in two licksbut thats not how u win a hopits by the inches !!!!thats some funny shit aint it u get there in two licks but the other car is 10 inches higher how could u think u won it i guess thats how they get down down there in the sunny sd!!!! Lmfao


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

ROBLEDO said:


> i JUST BOUGHT THIS RAG TRE FROM DARRELL TODAY. GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE. FOO GOT A LOT OF CARS....


*
CONGRATS ON UR BUY HOMIE. :shocked: I WISH U THE BEST OF LUCK WITH THAT TREY. :thumbsup:
EVEN THO U BOUGHT IT FROM DENAS PROJECT CAR SALES. U CAME UP WHILE OTHERS DON'T.

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> ya these clowns think u win a hop by who gets to the bumper in two licks ya its nice getting there in two licksbut thats not how u win a hopits by the inches !!!!thats some funny shit aint it u get there in two licks but the other car is 10 inches higher how could u think u won it i guess thats how they get down down there in the sunny sd!!!! Lmfao


*WHEN THERE'S A HOPPIN WAR U DON'T BRING NO RULER TO THE STREETS. RULERS BELONGS IN THE SHOW PIT.
WHEN UR ON THE STREETS 2 LICK 98 INCHES HARD TO THE BUMPER WILL ALWAYS OUT SHINE A 5 LICK 104 INCH SLOW AS FUCK TO THE BUMPER PERIOD.

SO WHO'S REALLY THE CLOWNS THE SD FAST BACK HOPPERZ OR THE HHH SLOW FLOAT HOPPERZ!?! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

dena4life-D said:


> THAT BLACK TOWN CAR CHIO GOT IT AND I SOLD IT 4 3000$ AND WHEN IM NOT AT THE SHOP IM AT THE AUCTION ALL DAY THATS WHAT YOU DO WHEN YOU HAVE MONEY FUCK IT YOU AND MIKE ARE THE MAN I LOST SMFH LOL


I KNOW I SEEN IT *****.. 
THIS IS ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMIE.. ME AND MIKE AIN'T WON SHIT YET AND WHAT THE FUCK DOES SMFH MEAN


----------



## ANGELBOY

*shaking my fucking head!!SMFH!*


----------



## ROBLEDO

I JUST BOUGHT THIS RAG TRE FROM DARRELL TODAY. GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE. FOO GOT A LOT OF CARS....



























































FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> CONGRATS ON UR BUY HOMIE. :shocked: I WISH U THE BEST OF LUCK WITH THAT TREY. :thumbsup:
> EVEN THO U BOUGHT IT FROM DENAS PROJECT CAR SALES. U CAME UP WHILE OTHERS DON'T.
> 
> *


thanks......i guess. :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

ANGELBOY said:


> *shaking my fucking head!!SMFH!*


*WHY THANK U BUDDY O BUDDY O PALE... THAT SHIT SOUNDS...*:barf:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

Stupid mother fuckin HATERS "SMFH"


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

kerncountyhopper said:


> Stupid mother fuckin HATERS "SMFH"


T*HAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE IT. *


----------



## harborarea310

ANGELBOY said:


> *shaking my fucking head!!SMFH!*


thats some 2013 text message shit right there :roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310

SO WHATS UP EVERYONE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE SPOT OFF THE 110 FWY AND SEPULVEDA?????? BAD ACTORS SPOT???????????


----------



## bumperbanger310

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAYGO...
> FROM THE SOUNDS OF THINGS UR NOT A BUMPER BAGER AND U DON'T HAVE ENOUGH POST UNDER UR BELT TO EVEN SPEAK ON THIS TOPIC ROOKIE POSTER.
> U ARE DISMISSED GOOD BYE!! :wave:*


enough post 2 speak on this topic cut the bullshit,y dont u post current pics of that malibu with that 79 front end,n u think ur doing it wit that cutt-dogg,wuts it doing 97-99 iches double gate,when it was single it was doing 102-103,u making S.D look real bad player


----------



## harborarea310

bumperbanger310 said:


> enough post 2 speak on this topic cut the bullshit,y dont u post current pics of that malibu with that 79 front end,n u think ur doing it wit that cutt-dogg,wuts it doing 97-99 iches double gate,when it was single it was doing 102-103,u making S.D look real bad player


:drama::drama:


----------



## bumperbanger310

http://youtu.be/nzu9JZrE1Z4 :thumbsup: yea fo sho u doin player


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

bumperbanger310 said:


> http://youtu.be/nzu9JZrE1Z4 :thumbsup: yea fo sho u doin player


You bringing up a video from a year ago when you know Damn well that car done been back to la and everywhere else and served the Shit out of people that car is with the biz and if ya don't beleive then pull up on it and let it do what it do.....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

WHAT UP TONE I SEE YA DOWN THERE


----------



## harborarea310

harborarea310 said:


> SO WHATS UP EVERYONE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE SPOT OFF THE 110 FWY AND SEPULVEDA?????? BAD ACTORS SPOT???????????


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHEN THERE'S A HOPPIN WAR U DON'T BRING NO RULER TO THE STREETS. RULERS BELONGS IN THE SHOW PIT.
> WHEN UR ON THE STREETS 2 LICK 98 INCHES HARD TO THE BUMPER WILL ALWAYS OUT SHINE A 5 LICK 104 INCH SLOW AS FUCK TO THE BUMPER PERIOD.
> 
> SO WHO'S REALLY THE CLOWNS THE SD FAST BACK HOPPERZ OR THE HHH SLOW FLOAT HOPPERZ!?! *


c0me on chipfeezy u cant fuck with me period homie u cant even hit ur own switch homie i see the only thing ur good at is running ur big mouth!!!!


----------



## HATE ME

Well said big fatal


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> c0me on chipfeezy u cant fuck with me period homie u cant even hit ur own switch homie i see the only thing ur good at is running ur big mouth!!!!


*COME ON NOW JOHN.. I NEVER KNEW U LIKE TO MAKE AN ASS OUT OF UR SELF LIKE D... 
HOMIE I BEEN HITTING SWITCHES SINCE A TEEN, HERE'S ME HOPPIN AGAINST ONE OF MY HOMIES FOR FUN, I HOP AGAINST YUMYUM WITH THE REGAL FROM AZ, ARCHI AND LOTS OF OTHERS.
I WILL FIND VIDEO OF ME HOPPIN 2 LIC BETTY SO I CAN MAKE U FEEL DUMBER AND DUMBER, JUST LIKE I DID UR CO-WORKER. LET ME GUESS D&J TO THE TOP RIGHT?!? :bowrofl:
IT'S BY CHOICE NOT BY FORCE HOMIE! BY THE WAY I CAN FUCK WITH U PIMP SKILLET, UNTILL U PROVE ME WRONG.. 
S.D IS #1 WITH THIS SHIT AND GUESS WHAT I'M FROM S.D SO THAT MAKES ME #1 BABY BIZZNOY!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*BIG CONGRATS AGAIN TO THE BIG S.D FOR BRINGING HOME THE BACON.. :thumbsup: WE #1 LIKE I SAID PEOPLE. 


HEY JOHN AND DENA REMEMBER HOW U GUYS WERE SAYING THATS A HHH PUMP IN BIG BOY CAR? SOUNDED TO ME LIKE U GUYS WERE TRYING TO CLOWN. 

SO PLEASE EXPLAIN TO LAYITLOW WHY WAS STREET FAME PUMPS IN UR HHH SHOP CAR "MALIBU"? NOW I NO WHY U GUYS ARE 2 LICKIN ALL OF A SUDDEN! :thumbsdown: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HOP AND SERVE said:


> we can get this straight san bernardino is gunna show some inches never seen before see u at the show


*I HEARD SUNNY SAN DIEGO BEAT U GUYS TO THE PUNCH ON SHOWING THE WORLD THOSE INCHES THAT HAS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE.... :rofl:

BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME HOMIE... :thumbsup: DID U BRING LOSE OR WIN THAT MONEY BET?
HEY LAZONA I THINK IT'S UR TREAT BUD. APPLE TREE SOUNDS GREAT!! *:thumbsup: *CONGRATS HOMIE!!
STREET FAME #1 FOE LIFE!!*


----------



## GT~CHAIO

STREET FAME NUMBER 1... SORRY TO BREAK EVERYBODYS HEART AGAIN. ILL BE WAITING.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

GT~CHAIO said:


> STREET FAME NUMBER 1... SORRY TO BREAK EVERYBODYS HEART AGAIN. ILL BE WAITING.


DAMN LIKE THAT PIMP SHUT IT DOWN AGAIN


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

where's the pics. or video????????????:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> ALLSTARS H0W HiGH CNT B FCKD WiT iF U AiN'T WiT US U AGAiNST US BELiEVE THT!!!!!!!!!!!​



*SAN DIEGO #1 + STREET FAME #1= ALLSTARS HOW HIGH #2 IN THIS GAME. :ugh: 
PLEASE BELIEVE IT! BELIEVE PLEASE! :rofl:

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> where's the pics. or video????????????:dunno::dunno::dunno:


*JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup: IN THE WORDS OF MR. MEIGE... :angry:
IT'S TIME DAYELLSON!!*:yes::bowrofl:


----------



## kbron82

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THAT DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup:*


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

dena4life-D said:


> THAT BLACK TOWN CAR CHIO GOT IT AND I SOLD IT 4 3000$ AND WHEN IM NOT AT THE SHOP IM AT THE AUCTION ALL DAY THATS WHAT YOU DO WHEN YOU HAVE MONEY FUCK IT YOU AND MIKE ARE THE MAN I LOST SMFH LOL


SHIT CHIPPING D IS A KOOL AZZ A MOFO, THAT FOOL IS A REAL ***** AND LOOKOUT FO A BROTHA SO I CANT KNOCK THA HUSTLA AND THAT LINCOLN GOING TO BE THA HOTTEST SHIT WHEN IT KUM OUT FROM STREET FAME CUSTOM WHEN HE GET OFF HIS ASS LOL


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup: IN THE WORDS OF MR. MEIGE... :angry:
> IT'S TIME DAYELLSON!!*:yes::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM THAT FOOL THAT PULLED UP U MUST CANT AFORD TO CUT IT AND I PULL UP ON U AGAIN SO KEEP CRYN TO BIG D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D warned you so its on:ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Thats rite they don't know who they Just fucked with we will see!!!! :shh::shh:
> 
> What??????? I can't afford to lift it????:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> To me it looks like you can't afford a real car. Pulling up to me with those "BUCKET REGALS"
> 
> Crying there's no crying here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIGKID is going to spank that ass believe that. And then will see who goes crying to Big D
Click to expand...


----------



## kbron82

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup: IN THE WORDS OF MR. MEIGE... :angry:
> IT'S TIME DAYELLSON!!*:yes::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D warned you so its on:ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Thats rite they don't know who they Just fucked with we will see!!!! :shh::shh:
> 
> What??????? I can't afford to lift it????:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> To me it looks like you can't afford a real car. Pulling up to me with those "BUCKET REGALS"
> 
> BIGKID is going to spank that ass believe that. And then will see who goes crying to Big D
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
Click to expand...


----------



## GT~CHAIO

bumperbanger310 said:


> So do u win a hop now by getting to the bumper in 2 licks or inches cause all I read on this topic is my car made it 2 the bumper faster or is this jus an gaygo thing


 WE'LL TODAY ANOTHER DIEGO CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS AND DID OVER 125 AND CAME DOWN FASTER THEN IT WENT UP... IT IS A DIEGO THANG.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

GT~CHAIO said:


> WE'LL TODAY ANOTHER DIEGO CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS AND DID OVER 125 AND CAME DOWN FASTER THEN IT WENT UP... IT IS A DIEGO THANG.


Damn like that 125 DAMN SD CAN'T BE FUCKED WITH


----------



## leomajestics

:thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics

GT~CHAIO said:


> WE'LL TODAY ANOTHER DIEGO CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS AND DID OVER 125 AND CAME DOWN FASTER THEN IT WENT UP... IT IS A DIEGO THANG.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SAN DIEGO #1 + STREET FAME #1= ALLSTARS HOW HIGH #2 IN THIS GAME. :ugh: PLEASE BELIEVE IT! BELIEVE PLEASE! :rofl:*


 Come on pimp juice you didn't even show your face big props to street fame and straight game but you the war is on and didn't even show up


----------



## donkeypunch

we stab our own switch!!!! BIG KIDZ guess im gonna have to switch the frame on the cutty!!!


THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup: IN THE WORDS OF MR. MEIGE... :angry:
> IT'S TIME DAYELLSON!!*:yes::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D warned you so its on:ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Thats rite they don't know who they Just fucked with we will see!!!! :shh::shh:
> 
> What??????? I can't afford to lift it????:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> To me it looks like you can't afford a real car. Pulling up to me with those "BUCKET REGALS"
> 
> Crying there's no crying here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIGKID is going to spank that ass believe that. And then will see who goes crying to Big D
Click to expand...


----------



## GT~CHAIO

gmorg said:


> Come on pimp juice you didn't even show your face big props to street fame and straight game but you the war is on and didn't even show up


 Looks like sd has the upper hand. .......


----------



## gmorg

GT~CHAIO said:


> Looks like sd has the upper hand. .......


 Chaio I gave you your props but we came to sd and he didn't pull out and he was a no show today so its time he come our and take his lost his car can't fuck with the malibu


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I HEARD SUNNY SAN DIEGO BEAT U GUYS TO THE PUNCH ON SHOWING THE WORLD THOSE INCHES THAT HAS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE.... :rofl:
> 
> BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME HOMIE... :thumbsup: DID U BRING LOSE OR WIN THAT MONEY BET?
> HEY LAZONA I THINK IT'S UR TREAT BUD. APPLE TREE SOUNDS GREAT!! *:thumbsup: *CONGRATS HOMIE!!
> STREET FAME #1 FOE LIFE!!*


 u didnt bring ur 2 lick betty i did get money i did get a belt what happen to ur shit


----------



## harborarea310

GT~CHAIO said:


> WE'LL TODAY ANOTHER DIEGO CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS AND DID OVER 125 AND CAME DOWN FASTER THEN IT WENT UP... IT IS A DIEGO THANG.


:yessad: going to give the man props! 64 is doing it!no hating here


----------



## GT~CHAIO

TTT FOR THE BIG SD


----------



## GT~CHAIO

STREET FAME CUSTOMS. 619 966 8312. DON'T LET THE WAR GET IN BETWEEN BUSINESS... BRING YO CARS. OR PM ME. IF I DON'T ANSWER JUST SHOOT ME A TEXT.


----------



## BIGJOE619

TTT FOR THE BIG S.D.


----------



## MR.SUPERB

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST KNOW S.D IS NUMBER 1 IN THIS GAME AND SD NEEDS U TO HURRY UP AND BRING THAT ???? OUT SO U CAN SERVE THEM DUDES THAT PULLED UP ON UR TREY AND I CAN SMILE BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY JUST FUCKED WITH FROM THE SUNNY D... :thumbsup: IN THE WORDS OF MR. MEIGE... :angry:
> IT'S TIME DAYELLSON!!*:yes::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D warned you so its on:ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Thats rite they don't know who they Just fucked with we will see!!!! :shh::shh:
> 
> What??????? I can't afford to lift it????:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> To me it looks like you can't afford a real car. Pulling up to me with those "BUCKET REGALS"
> 
> Crying there's no crying here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIGKID is going to spank that ass believe that. And then will see who goes crying to Big D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTMFT 4 THE BIG BAD ASS S.D 619-858-760* ....:thumbsup::rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.SUPERB

*SD ..... TTT*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Is there any vids or pics?


----------



## big $uge

*STRAIGHT GAME BUMPER CHECKING AT THE KOOL-AID AFTER HOP
*


----------



## big $uge

*SOME LA BOYZ WERE SCREAMING SD "STRAIGHT GAME" WAS SCARED TO GET ON THE STICKS AND CAN'T HIT A "C" NOTE... THE CAT IN THE WHITE SHIRT READING THE SCALE EXPRESSION SAYS IT ALL... YES SIR 100 N 2 HITS *


----------



## tru2thagame

Yea dat


big $uge said:


> *SOME LA BOYZ WERE SCREAMING SD "STRAIGHT GAME" WAS SCARED TO GET ON THE STICKS AND CAN'T HIT A "C" NOTE... THE CAT IN THE WHITE SHIRT READING THE SCALE EXPRESSION SAYS IT ALL... YES SIR 100 N 2 HITS *


----------



## BIGJOE619

THE NAME OF THE TOPIC NEEDS TO CHANGE CUZ I DONT THINK ITS DREAM TEAM VS ALLSTARS ITS S.D. VS L.A AND ALL THE REST WHO WANNA JOIN THE FUN... S.D. TO THE TOP.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

gmorg said:


> Come on pimp juice you didn't even show your face big props to street fame and straight game but you the war is on and didn't even show up


*U RIGHT I DIDN'T SHOW MY FACE DUE TO A FAMILY REUNION I FORGOT ALL ABOUT HOMIE! 
FAMILY FIRST HOMIE!! PLEASE KNOW IT WASN'T BECAUSE THE CAR NOT WORKING OR A ***** SCARED. hno:
WE ALL KNOW WHY I DIDN'T BRING MY CAR OUT THE SHOP LAST WEEK... :squint:
U MOFOS WOULD NOT LEAVE THE SHOP SO WE COULDN'T GET THE LAST BUGS OUT. 
AS LONG AS MY CITY HOLDS IT DOWN... I'M STR8! THEY ALL KNOW I WILL MAKE UP MY ABSENTS! 

SD APPRICATE U GIVING THE FAME AND THE GAME PROPS. :thumbsup: BUT THIS IS A "SD VS LA HOPPING WAR" BUD.

DON'T CHANGE THE SUBJECT SD IS #1 NO MATTER WHAT SIDE OF THE CITY THEY FROM.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

big $uge said:


> SD​* BUMPER CHECKING AT THE KOOL-AID AFTER HOP
> *



GOOD SHIT SDSG THAT LAC IS DOING THE DAAMN THANG. 
SD #1 SHOCKING DUDES AND HURTING FEELING!! 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## big $uge




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BIG CONGRATS AGAIN TO THE BIG S.D FOR BRINGING HOME THE BACON.. :thumbsup: WE #1 LIKE I SAID PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> HEY JOHN AND DENA REMEMBER HOW U GUYS WERE SAYING THATS A HHH PUMP IN BIG BOY CAR? SOUNDED TO ME LIKE U GUYS WERE TRYING TO CLOWN.
> 
> SO PLEASE EXPLAIN TO LAYITLOW WHY WAS STREET FAME PUMPS IN UR HHH SHOP CAR "MALIBU"? NOW I NO WHY U GUYS ARE 2 LICKIN ALL OF A SUDDEN! :thumbsdown: *
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> 1ST CHAIO IS MY BOY AND CLUB MEMBER BUT AS FAR AS STREET FAME PUMPS HOMIE COME ON WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM WHERE HE GOT IT FROM ON RUNNING THE PUMPS LIKE THAT HOMIE HE GOT IT FROM ME WHY BACK FROM WHEN I HAD MY WAGON SO GET UR FACT STRAIGHT BUSTER!!!!!!


GT MY BOY.....WE DID THAT THING YESTERDAY.......MALIBLUE LOOKING AND WORKING REAL GOOD......MATON WORKING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA LIKE ALWAYS...NEW BOOTY LINCOLN DID ITS THANG PELON SHIT WORKING FASTER THAN EVER...GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

WELL ILL TELL YOU THIS HOMIE SUNNY S.D SURE IN THE FUCK DIDNT TAKE THIS BACK WITH THEM!!!!STILL SINGLE PUMP KING!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> GT MY BOY.....WE DID THAT THING YESTERDAY.......MALIBLUE LOOKING AND WORKING REAL GOOD......MATON WORKING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA LIKE ALWAYS...NEW BOOTY LINCOLN DID ITS THANG PELON SHIT WORKING FASTER THAN EVER...GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE MIGHTY GT


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY......LIKE YOU SAY SPECIALLY ON SUNDAYS.....

NOW SOMEONE GOTTA CHANGE MY CATEGORY I CANT FUCK WITH LOZANO AND THE STUCK COP.


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YEZZIRR!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> GT MY BOY.....WE DID THAT THING YESTERDAY.......MALIBLUE LOOKING AND WORKING REAL GOOD......MATON WORKING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA LIKE ALWAYS...NEW BOOTY LINCOLN DID ITS THANG PELON SHIT WORKING FASTER THAN EVER...GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE MIGHTY GT


THATS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> WELL ILL TELL YOU THIS HOMIE SUNNY S.D SURE IN THE FUCK DIDNT TAKE THIS BACK WITH THEM!!!!STILL SINGLE PUMP KING!!!!


congrats GT to the top.........


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

GT~PLATING said:


> GT MY BOY.....WE DID THAT THING YESTERDAY.......MALIBLUE LOOKING AND WORKING REAL GOOD......MATON WORKING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA LIKE ALWAYS...NEW BOOTY LINCOLN DID ITS THANG PELON SHIT WORKING FASTER THAN EVER...GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE MIGHTY GT


ALL DAY LONG HOMIE THEY CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT BUT STREET FAME / HHH ..... HHH / STREET FAME ON TOP OF THEY'RE GAME AND THEY'RE BOTH NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES BABY


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIG JOHN & FO SHO 

LET'S GET YOUR GRUDGE OVER WITH SET A DATE AND FUCK THE BULLSHIT.....


----------



## FiveNine619

Isnt the 64 from Majestics???


----------



## GT~PLATING

So.Cal Hopper said:


> ALL DAY LONG HOMIE THEY CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT BUT STREET FAME / HHH ..... HHH / STREET FAME ON TOP OF THEY'RE GAME AND THEY'RE BOTH NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES BABY


SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN BOTH CHAMPS ARE GT CANT TAKE THAT FROM NEITHER AND THEY CANT BE FUCKED WITH.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U RIGHT I DIDN'T SHOW MY FACE DUE TO A FAMILY REUNION I FORGOT ALL ABOUT HOMIE!
> FAMILY FIRST HOMIE!! PLEASE KNOW IT WASN'T BECAUSE THE CAR NOT WORKING OR A ***** SCARED. hno:
> WE ALL KNOW WHY I DIDN'T BRING MY CAR OUT THE SHOP LAST WEEK... :squint:
> U MOFOS WOULD NOT LEAVE THE SHOP SO WE COULDN'T GET THE LAST BUGS OUT.
> AS LONG AS MY CITY HOLDS IT DOWN... I'M STR8! THEY ALL KNOW I WILL MAKE UP MY ABSENTS!
> 
> SD APPRICATE U GIVING THE FAME AND THE GAME PROPS. :thumbsup: BUT THIS IS A "SD VS LA HOPPING WAR" BUD.
> 
> DON'T CHANGE THE SUBJECT SD IS #1 NO MATTER WHAT SIDE OF THE CITY THEY FROM.*


YES IT IS A LA VS SD WAR UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT CHIPFEEZY!!!!AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE OTHER WAR BIG JOHN VS CHIPFEEZY AND THATS TWO NO SHOWS FOR YOU TOO WEEKS IN A ROW SOUNDS LIKE SOME ONE IShno: IM SURE U HEARD WHAT THE LIL MALIBLUE DID AT THE SHOW


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

GT~PLATING said:


> GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY......LIKE YOU SAY SPECIALLY ON SUNDAYS.....
> 
> NOW SOMEONE GOTTA CHANGE MY CATEGORY I CANT FUCK WITH LOZANO AND THE STUCK COP.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I KNOW HUH ME EITHER :dunno::x::rofl: THAT 64 WAS WORKING
Click to expand...


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

FiveNine619 said:


> Isnt the 64 from Majestics???


YES IT IS LOZANO'S CAR


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> BIG JOHN & FO SHO
> 
> LET'S GET YOUR GRUDGE OVER WITH SET A DATE AND FUCK THE BULLSHIT.....


HES NO COMPETITION FOR ME IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET THIS HOP FOR TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!!!SO PLZ HOMIE DONT REFER TO HIM AS FO SHO REFER TO HIM AS NO SHO!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FiveNine619 said:


> Isnt the 64 from Majestics???


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN BOTH CHAMPS ARE GT CANT TAKE THAT FROM NEITHER AND THEY CANT BE FUCKED WITH.


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HES NO COMPETITION FOR ME IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET THIS HOP FOR TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!!!SO PLZ HOMIE DONT REFER TO HIM AS FO SHO REFER TO HIM AS NO SHO!!!!


 I JUST NEED SOMETHING TOO DO


----------



## GT~CHAIO

FiveNine619 said:


> Isnt the 64 from Majestics???


 STREET FAME SHOP CAR..... AND YES ITS FROM THE M. ???


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> I JUST NEED SOMETHING TOO DO


SHIT ME TOO HOMIE THE BOSS GAVE ME THE DAY OFF!:biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> SHIT ME TOO HOMIE THE BOSS GAVE ME THE DAY OFF!:biggrin:


IT'Z A YORKIE DAY :rofl:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> IT'Z A YORKIE DAY :rofl:


:roflmao:U KNOW THIS HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HES NO COMPETITION FOR ME IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET THIS HOP FOR TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!!!SO PLZ HOMIE DONT REFER TO HIM AS FO SHO REFER TO HIM AS NO SHO!!!!


*
I WILL TAKE THE NO SHO NAME AS LONG AS U TAKE THE NO JOHN NAME. I GUESS U FORGOT U DIDN'T SHOW UP WHEN I FIRST CAME TO LA UHH?

I GUESS WERE 1-1... SEE YA SOON!! 

NO JOHN I DON'T SEE U AT ALL... :no:




*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YES IT IS A LA VS SD WAR UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT CHIPFEEZY!!!!AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE OTHER WAR BIG JOHN VS CHIPFEEZY AND THATS TWO NO SHOWS FOR YOU TOO WEEKS IN A ROW SOUNDS LIKE SOME ONE IShno: IM SURE U HEARD WHAT THE LIL MALIBLUE DID AT THE SHOW


*I DIDN'T JUST HEAR WHAT IT DID.. I WATCH IT ON TANGO ON MY EVO PHONE..:nicoderm: THEM PHONES ARE PRETTY DAAMN COOL!!
IT DID THE DAAMN THANG NICE,FAST AND IN 2 LICKS. :drama: ME BEING SCARED IS THE LAST THING IN MY SYSTEM PIMP.
SCARED MAN CAN'T WIN. AND A SCARED MAN WOULD NEVER KNOCK ON A BIG DAWGS DOOR AND ASK HIM TO COME OUT AND PLAY.*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> IT'Z A YORKIE DAY :rofl:


----------



## gmorg

big $uge said:


> *SOME LA BOYZ WERE SCREAMING SD "STRAIGHT GAME" WAS SCARED TO GET ON THE STICKS AND CAN'T HIT A "C" NOTE... THE CAT IN THE WHITE SHIRT READING THE SCALE EXPRESSION SAYS IT ALL... YES SIR 100 N 2 HITS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> the car did a 100 dena 4 life dont hate that me at the ruler


----------



## 86cutt

gmorg said:


> big $uge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SOME LA BOYZ WERE SCREAMING SD "STRAIGHT GAME" WAS SCARED TO GET ON THE STICKS AND CAN'T HIT A "C" NOTE... THE CAT IN THE WHITE SHIRT READING THE SCALE EXPRESSION SAYS IT ALL... YES SIR 100 N 2 HITS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> the car did a 100 dena 4 life dont hate that me at the ruler
> 
> 
> 
> caddy is workin :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## mister x

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


 Mas puto


----------



## harborarea310

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HES NO COMPETITION FOR ME IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET THIS HOP FOR TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!!!SO PLZ HOMIE DONT REFER TO HIM AS FO SHO REFER TO HIM AS NO SHO!!!!


:rimshot:


----------



## harborarea310

so every tuesday?? at kool aids??? or back to sepulveda and vermont? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## harborarea310

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NoTGJIwAWCM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6cgG67op2uI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0y0rhguicTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

*TIERRA AT KOOL AIDS AFTER HOP!!!!!*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

*TIERRA AT KOOL AIDS AFTER HOP!!!!*


----------



## GT~PLATING

GOD DAMN HOMIE MATON SERVING THEM ALL BACK TOO BACK....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:yes:


GT~PLATING said:


> GOD DAMN HOMIE MATON SERVING THEM ALL BACK TOO BACK....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> GOD DAMN HOMIE MATON SERVING THEM ALL BACK TOO BACK....


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## GT~CHAIO

...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> NAH JOHN. I NEVER SEEN THE SETUP ON UR WAGON. AND WE RUN OUR SHIT DIFFRENT. YOU KNOW THAT.. DIFFRENT FITTING HOSES AND CHECK VAULES.. REMEMBER WE WENT OVER THAT ALREADY. U RUN 1/2 AND SMALLER RETURNS I DON'T.


:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Originally Posted by *BiG J0HN 95* 
FAR AS STREET FAME PUMPS HOMIE COME ON WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM WHERE HE GOT IT FROM ON RUNNING THE PUMPS LIKE THAT HOMIE HE GOT IT FROM ME WHY BACK FROM WHEN I HAD MY WAGON SO GET UR FACT STRAIGHT BUSTER!!!!!!








GT~CHAIO said:


> NAH JOHN. I NEVER SEEN THE SETUP ON UR WAGON. AND WE RUN OUR SHIT DIFFRENT. YOU KNOW THAT.. DIFFRENT FITTING HOSES AND CHECK VAULES.. REMEMBER WE WENT OVER THAT ALREADY. "U RUN 1/2 AND SMALLER RETURNS I DON'T".


*HEY NO JOHN I DON'T SPEAK UNLESS MY FACT OR STR8 PIMP SKILLET...
NOW WHO'S REALLY THE BUSTER? BUSTER!!! :bowrofl:*


----------



## sg90rider

what it really do !!!!!!! S D TTT


----------



## mister x

Tension in da compound tension in da compound


----------



## sg90rider

YOU HUNGERY AGAIN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

GT~CHAIO said:


> AND HOW WOULD YOU KNOW HOW I RUN THEM.?


*TRYIED TO CLOWN SD ABOUT SOME SHIT AND U OVER THERE DOING THE SAME GOT DAAMN THANG... :werd:
SHAME SHAME SHAME....*:420:













































*WORD OF ADVICE... DON'T EXPOSE OTHERS AND OTHERS WON'T EXPOSE U. *:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

sg90rider said:


> YOU HUNGERY AGAIN


 I'm always hungry let me get sum of ur banana chips


----------



## GT~CHAIO

mister x said:


> I'm always hungry let me get sum of ur banana chips


 OH SNAP HE WENT THERE HAHAHA


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

26 MORE DAYS WHO READYYYYY STR8GAME TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dream Team #1.


----------



## ROBLEDO

mister x said:


> Tension in da compound tension in da compound


:roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIG JOHNS MALIBLUE DOING 108










BIG JOHNS MATON DOING 95" SINGLE PUMP










PELON EL ASESINO DOING 94"










MY SHIT DOING 99"


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:dunno:


Hannibal Lector said:


> Dream Team #1.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> THEN UR NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT THOUGHT OF IT.... I RAN THEM LIKE THAT CUZ I RAN OUT OF FITTINGS. NOT CUS I COPYED. AND HOW WOULD YOU KNOW HOW I RUN THEM.?


:dunno:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

LMFAO UR THE BUSTER HOMIE!!!!I STAY IN THESE STREETS HOPPING EVERY WEEK END HOMIE THIS SHIT RUNS THROUGH MY VAINS IM A FULLTIMER AT THIS SHIT HOMIE NOT NO PARTTIMER LIKE YOU SAY YOU GOING TO BE THERE AND DONT SHOW UP!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> BIG JOHNS MALIBLUE DOING 108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG JOHNS MATON DOING 95" SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PELON EL ASESINO DOING 94"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SHIT DOING 99"


THATS RIGHT HOMIE ITS A "GT" THANG


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> THATS RIGHT HOMIE ITS A "GT" THANG


YES SIR....WE DID THAT BIG HOMIE....


----------



## BigVics58

GT can't be fukd with in this hop game. Glad to have both Street Fame and How High on our team


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

BigVics58 said:


> GT can't be fukd with in this hop game. Glad to have both Street Fame and How High on our team


 lets not forget STRAIGHTGAME we been on this map and the GAME dont stop.... Big john know about it


----------



## GT~CHAIO

...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> NOT ONLY THE WAGON BUT YOU SEEN THEM IN THE MALIBLUE WHEN CHIPPER TAKE IT TO O.C LAST YEAR WHEN IT WAS DOUBLE!!!!IVE BEEN RUNNING MY DOUBLE PUMPS LIKE THAT WHEN I USE PISTONS AND I NEVER SEEN ANYONE ELSE DO IT TILL AFTER YOU SEEN MY CARS LIKE THAT AND THATS HOW STRAIGHT GAME RUNS THEM NOW TO CUZ I TOLD THEM HOW TO DO IT!!!!


*WHEN DENA TOOK THAT THING TO O.C THAT MATHA FUCKA WAS MALISTUCK. THE WHOLE WORLD THOUGHT HE FUCKED YO SHIT UP AND IT WAS BETTER SINGLE PUMP. WHO WOULD WANNA COPY THAT? I THINK THAT'S THAT TIME.

IF U WERE THE ONE WHO CAME UP WITH THIS PISTON STUFF. WHY UR MALIBU AND OTHER HHH CARS JUST START HITTING THE BUMPER IN TWO LICKS HARD AS FUCK IN 2011?
STREET FAME BEEN 2 LICKIN SHIT HARD SINCE LATE 09 WITH PISTONS? REAL SHIT!!

HATE TO BUST ANY BUBBLES AND PUT THIS SHIT ON BLAST!! BUT MY BOY TOLD ME PERSONALLY HE GAVE UP THE FORMULA WHEN HE GAVE DENA THAT GREY CUTTY BACK TO HIM THE SAME WAY STREET FAME HAD IT. IT'S FUNNY HOW THEM SAME PUMPS ARE IN UR MALIBU DOING IT IN 2 LICKS HARD!! JUMPING IT'S BEST EVER. CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG

*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> LMFAO UR THE BUSTER HOMIE!!!!I STAY IN THESE STREETS HOPPING EVERY WEEK END HOMIE THIS SHIT RUNS THROUGH MY VAINS IM A FULLTIMER AT THIS SHIT HOMIE NOT NO PARTTIMER LIKE YOU SAY YOU GOING TO BE THERE AND DONT SHOW UP!!!!


*
WE ALL LOVE AND LIVE FOR THIS SHIT JOHN. I GUESS U GUYS ARE GOING TO HOLD ME NOT SHOWING UP AGAINST ME FOR LIFE UHH?
WE GOT A LONG SUMMER AHEAD OF US STILL PIMP. I WILL MAKE UP MY ABSENTS TRUST ME. 

FUCK WHO DID PISTONS,REAR END,WIEGHT OR ANYTHING FIRST FELLAS.... :|
THIS SHIT IS ALL FUN AND GAMES AND WE ARE GOING TO KEEP IT THAT WAY. :h5: I CLOWN AROUND FOR FUN AND I HOPE EVERY ONE DOES THE SAME. :rofl:
I KNOW DENA ,JOHN,MIKE,CHAIO AND MYSELF DO THIS SHIT FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..:roflmao: :h5:
TO THOSE THAT CAN'T HANDLE THE CLOWNING PLEASE PM ANYONE THAT FUCKS UR DAY OVER. :banghead: AND TELL THEM TO PLEASE CHILL OUT.. OUT OF RESPECT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS!! :thumbsup:

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL AND REMEBER THIS IS JUST A HOBBY!! *:yes:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE ALL LOVE AND LIVE FOR THIS SHIT JOHN. I GUESS U GUYS ARE GOING TO HOLD ME NOT SHOWING UP AGAINST ME FOR LIFE UHH?WE GOT A LONG SUMMER AHEAD OF US STILL PIMP. I WILL MAKE UP MY ABSENTS TRUST ME. FUCK WHO DID PISTONS,REAR END,WIEGHT OR ANYTHING FIRST FELLAS.... :|THIS SHIT IS ALL FUN AND GAMES AND WE ARE GOING TO KEEP IT THAT WAY. :h5: I CLOWN AROUND FOR FUN AND I HOPE EVERY ONE DOES THE SAME. :rofl:I KNOW DENA ,JOHN,MIKE,CHAIO AND MYSELF DO THIS SHIT FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..:roflmao: :h5:TO THOSE THAT CAN'T HANDLE THE CLOWNING PLEASE PM ANYONE THAT FUCKS UR DAY OVER. :banghead: AND TELL THEM TO PLEASE CHILL OUT.. OUT OF RESPECT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS!! :thumbsup:MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL AND REMEBER THIS IS JUST A HOBBY!! *:yes:


Amen pimp


----------



## harborarea310

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> WE ALL LOVE AND LIVE FOR THIS SHIT JOHN. I GUESS U GUYS ARE GOING TO HOLD ME NOT SHOWING UP AGAINST ME FOR LIFE UHH?
> WE GOT A LONG SUMMER AHEAD OF US STILL PIMP. I WILL MAKE UP MY ABSENTS TRUST ME.
> 
> FUCK WHO DID PISTONS,REAR END,WIEGHT OR ANYTHING FIRST FELLAS.... :|
> THIS SHIT IS ALL FUN AND GAMES AND WE ARE GOING TO KEEP IT THAT WAY. :h5: I CLOWN AROUND FOR FUN AND I HOPE EVERY ONE DOES THE SAME. :rofl:
> I KNOW DENA ,JOHN,MIKE,CHAIO AND MYSELF DO THIS SHIT FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..:roflmao: :h5:
> TO THOSE THAT CAN'T HANDLE THE CLOWNING PLEASE PM ANYONE THAT FUCKS UR DAY OVER. :banghead: AND TELL THEM TO PLEASE CHILL OUT.. OUT OF RESPECT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS!! :thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL AND REMEBER THIS IS JUST A HOBBY!! *:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

LA ON TOP AND WILL STAY ON TOP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

GT~CHAIO said:


> RIIIGGGHHHTTT!!! ILL LET U TELL IT. I NEVER COPIED SHIT. THE ONLY THING I TRIED WAS THOSE LIL SPRINGS. AND CUT THEM OFF CUZ I DIDN'T LIKE EM...


:roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

BIGKILLA503 said:


> :roflmao:


 Remember u said the 64 will never come down.............. It hit inches nobody ever seen befor. . Your next


----------



## harborarea310

so you whens the next hop?


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## BIGJOE619

WTF


----------



## Str8 Klownin

BIGJOE619 said:


> WTF


x2!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam al what happen to the elco


DIPN714;da14378574 said:


>


----------



## GT~PLATING

DIPN714 said:


>


IT'S SUMMERTIME SO NOW HE'S HOPPING A GIANT SEADOO......


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao:


GT~PLATING said:


> IT'S SUMMERTIME SO NOW HE'S HOPPING A GIANT SEADOO......


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tru2thagame

DIPN714 said:


>


Dam did ur barber take a Lil too much off the top?


----------



## Str8 Klownin

GT~PLATING said:


> IT'S SUMMERTIME SO NOW HE'S HOPPING A GIANT SEADOO......


LOL :rofl:


----------



## harborarea310

DIPN714 said:


>


:werd:


----------



## harborarea310

LAYITLOW FISHING TRIP!


----------



## harborarea310

DARYL LOTION UP BEFORE YOU RIDE FOOL!


----------



## harborarea310

CERTIFED CUSTOMS









STRAIGHT GAME


----------



## harborarea310

DAMM MY BAD SWITCH THE NAMES ... FUCK EVERYONE KNOWS WHOS WHO!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

GT~CHAIO said:


> Remember u said the 64 will never come down.............. It hit inches nobody ever seen befor. . Your next


im next?:roflmao::roflmao: i own my car that i hop homie. all the chrome and candy,the real ostrich interior,the moonroof, the chromed out 327 motor,the chrome flowmaster exaust,all new trim and bumpers and the small tires i own it all. so i speak on whats mine.i dont play that shit.anyways there will be something on bigg ass tires for that 64 soon enough.


----------



## fesboogie

Lol TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BIGKILLA503 said:


> im next?:roflmao::roflmao: i own my car that i hop homie. all the chrome and candy,the real ostrich interior,the moonroof, the chromed out 327 motor,the chrome flowmaster exaust,all new trim and bumpers and the small tires i own it all. so i speak on whats mine.i dont play that shit.anyways there will be something on bigg ass tires for that 64 soon enough.


KILLA WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING?I LIKE UR SIGNATURE HOMIE THAT "TEAM HHH" THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice pic


----------



## GT~CHAIO

BIGKILLA503 said:


> im next?:roflmao::roflmao: i own my car that i hop homie. all the chrome and candy,the real ostrich interior,the moonroof, the chromed out 327 motor,the chrome flowmaster exaust,all new trim and bumpers and the small tires i own it all. so i speak on whats mine.i dont play that shit.anyways there will be something on bigg ass tires for that 64 soon enough.


 THEY TOLD ME U WOULD CRY RIGHT OFF THE BACK. WELL HURRY UP THEN... AND STOP WRITING STORYS.. CUZ I DON'T CARE.


----------



## fesboogie

This is gonna be good!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

GT~CHAIO said:


> THEY TOLD ME U WOULD CRY RIGHT OFF THE BACK. WELL HURRY UP THEN... AND STOP WRITING STORYS.. CUZ I DON'T CARE.


:roflmao::roflmao:aint no crying thats facts........ i can do 100 so what you wanna hop on that come on up im ready now whats up i aint gonna loose no sleep win or loose head up here tommarow. MAYBE YOU DONT CARE THATS COOL....BUT YOU NEED TO CARE ABOUT GETTING YOUR OWN CAR.... I DONT SHARE MY SHIT ITS MINE:banghead:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGKILLA503 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:aint no crying thats facts........ i can do 100 so what you wanna hop on that come on up im ready now whats up i aint gonna loose no sleep win or loose head up here tommarow. MAYBE YOU DONT CARE THATS COOL....BUT YOU NEED TO CARE ABOUT GETTING YOUR OWN CAR.... I DONT SHARE MY SHIT ITS MINE:banghead:


AND MY SHITS WAY WAY TIGHTER THAN THAT SHIT BOX YOU SHARE.NOT NO V6


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> KILLA WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING?I LIKE UR SIGNATURE HOMIE THAT "TEAM HHH" THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!


AND IT DONT STOP !!!WHAT IT DO BIG JOHN..BEEN REAL BUSY IMMA CALL TOMMAROW HOMIE.


----------



## ShortRound

Check it out Chaio we got tarzan swinging on some nuts over here. Break this dude off like todd did.


----------



## GT~PLATING

ShortRound said:


> Check it out Chaio we got tarzan swinging on some nuts over here. Break this dude off like todd did.


 Lmfao........


----------



## GT~CHAIO

ShortRound said:


> Check it out
> Chaio we got tarzan swinging on some nuts over here. Break this dude off like todd did.



i sold my single pump SINGLE PUMP!! THAT HIT 100, CUZ THERE WAS NOBODY TO HOP,,,,, WERE WAS THIS CLOWN AT 3 MONTHS AGO,,, OH I FORGOT SENDING HIS HOPPER TO ANOTHER SHOP TO GET DONE RIGHT,,, HAHAHAHAAA HOW U GONNA OWN A SHOP AND CANT EVEN GET YOUR OWN CAR TO WRK,,, HAHAHAHA THIS DUDE IS A WAIST OF TIME, JUST LIKE HE WAS A WAIST OF TIME FOR TODD,,,,, WHEN THEY LOSE THEY WANNA TALK ABOUT CHROME WHO PIN STRIPED THERE CAR BLAH BLAH BLAH,, WELL LIL SHOP HOPPER WHEN WE SEE EACH OTHER PLEASE DONT SING ME A SONG JUST PULL UP,,


----------



## fesboogie

Lol


----------



## harborarea310

GT~CHAIO said:


> i sold my single pump SINGLE PUMP!! THAT HIT 100, CUZ THERE WAS NOBODY TO HOP,,,,, WERE WAS THIS CLOWN AT 3 MONTHS AGO,,, OH I FORGOT SENDING HIS HOPPER TO ANOTHER SHOP TO GET DONE RIGHT,,, HAHAHAHAAA HOW U GONNA OWN A SHOP AND CANT EVEN GET YOUR OWN CAR TO WRK,,, HAHAHAHA THIS DUDE IS A WAIST OF TIME, JUST LIKE HE WAS A WAIST OF TIME FOR TODD,,,,, WHEN THEY LOSE THEY WANNA TALK ABOUT CHROME WHO PIN STRIPED THERE CAR BLAH BLAH BLAH,, WELL LIL SHOP HOPPER WHEN WE SEE EACH OTHER PLEASE DONT SING ME A SONG JUST PULL UP,,


:drama:


----------



## alex75

tru2thagame said:


> Dam did ur barber take a Lil too much off the top?



:rimshot::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sg90rider

GT~PLATING said:


> Lmfao........


alex hit me up


----------



## GT~PLATING

GT~CHAIO said:


> i sold my single pump SINGLE PUMP!! THAT HIT 100, CUZ THERE WAS NOBODY TO HOP,,,,, WERE WAS THIS CLOWN AT 3 MONTHS AGO,,, OH I FORGOT SENDING HIS HOPPER TO ANOTHER SHOP TO GET DONE RIGHT,,, HAHAHAHAAA HOW U GONNA OWN A SHOP AND CANT EVEN GET YOUR OWN CAR TO WRK,,, HAHAHAHA THIS DUDE IS A WAIST OF TIME, JUST LIKE HE WAS A WAIST OF TIME FOR TODD,,,,, WHEN THEY LOSE THEY WANNA TALK ABOUT CHROME WHO PIN STRIPED THERE CAR BLAH BLAH BLAH,, WELL LIL SHOP HOPPER WHEN WE SEE EACH OTHER PLEASE DONT SING ME A SONG JUST PULL UP,,


 But he has lots of chrome and real ostrich lol!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider

gt suge trying to get a hold of you for his chrome he needs to know a time


----------



## GT~PLATING

sg90rider said:


> alex hit me up


CALLED U 3X U DONT ANSWER


----------



## GT~PLATING

sg90rider said:


> gt suge trying to get a hold of you for his chrome he needs to know a time


:thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

*SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!



*


----------



## GT~CHAIO

909 Bumpercheck said:


> *SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHAHAHA WOW THATS THE WHITE REGAL MY BOY STEVEN USED TO HAVE,,,, AND AINT THAT FUNNY A SANDIEGO GUY (ME) WENT UP THERE AND SHOWED MY BOI STEVEN HOW TO SET UP THE PUMPS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THEN COME GET SOME,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

http://youtu.be/iHO55XPImV0


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

GT~CHAIO said:


> HAHAHAHA WOW THATS THE WHITE REGAL MY BOY STEVEN USED TO HAVE,,,, AND AINT THAT FUNNY A SANDIEGO GUY (ME) WENT UP THERE AND SHOWED MY BOI STEVEN HOW TO SET UP THE PUMPS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THEN COME GET SOME,,,


 Tierra got the regal doing two licks not Steven


----------



## GT~CHAIO

909 Bumpercheck said:


> Tierra got the regal doing two licks not Steven



IS THAT THE CAR AND ARENT THE PUMPS IN THE BACK SEAT 2 PISTONS, AND ISNT THE SOLINOID RACK CHROMED. AND THE LEAF SPRINGS R OVER THE A ARMS,,,,,, YEAH HOMIE SAN DIEGO GOT THAT THING 2 LICKEN,,,, AND WE GOT A SINGLE PUMP THAT WILL CHOP THAT IN PIECES COME ON DOWN.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Lol....


----------



## GT~CHAIO

GT~PLATING said:


> Lol....


TO BAD ITS ONLY A REGAL.. THAT THING SHOULD GO OVER IN ONE LICK...


----------



## GT~CHAIO

GT~PLATING said:


> Lol....


TO BAD ITS ONLY A REGAL.. THAT THING SHOULD GO OVER IN ONE LICK...:shh:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

GT~CHAIO said:


> IS THAT THE CAR AND ARENT THE PUMPS IN THE BACK SEAT 2 PISTONS, AND ISNT THE SOLINOID RACK CHROMED. AND THE LEAF SPRINGS R OVER THE A ARMS,,,,,, YEAH HOMIE SAN DIEGO GOT THAT THING 2 LICKEN,,,, AND WE GOT A SINGLE PUMP THAT WILL CHOP THAT IN PIECES COME ON DOWN.


 Tierra re did the whole car nobody showed us how to do it. We'll be at the straight game picnic and we got a single pump for big boys wagon or u could come down here anytime we stay ready


----------



## GT~CHAIO

YOU GUYS GOT A DOUBLE PUMP??????? YOU STAY READY


----------



## GT~CHAIO

909 Bumpercheck said:


> Tierra re did the whole car nobody showed us how to do it. We'll be at the straight game picnic and we got a single pump for big boys wagon or u could come down here anytime we stay ready


AND I BET YOU 500 THE PUMPS R STILL THE SAME,,,,,:dunno: IM JUS SAYEN


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

GT~CHAIO said:


> YOU GUYS GOT A DOUBLE PUMP??????? YOU STAY READY


 Yeah we got a double pump cutlass and yes sir we stay ready!!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

JUS BE READY..


----------



## GT~CHAIO

http://youtu.be/Eh0yhYPlAvw i hope this aint the single pump your talken bout


----------



## GT~PLATING

909 Bumpercheck said:


> Yeah we got a double pump cutlass and yes sir we stay ready!!!


 If it's that brown cutlass double pump leave it at home the regal works better


----------



## GT~CHAIO

GT~PLATING said:


> If it's that brown cutlass double pump leave it at home the regal works better


HAHA TRUE VERY TRUE... YOU KNOW WHY IT WRKS, CUZ THEY DID THE HOLE CAR OVER,,, LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

Hahaha


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

GT~CHAIO said:


> http://youtu.be/Eh0yhYPlAvw i hope this aint the single pump your talken bout


 NO I WASNT TALKIN ABOUT THAT SINGLE BUT THATS AN OLD VIDEO HERE'S A NEWER ONE!!!!


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

i was talking about this single pump


----------



## ringo

my shit hits cleaner than that weighted down lincoln you got....i hop my own shit not other peoples cars..


----------



## GT~PLATING

909 Bumpercheck said:


> i was talking about this single pump


 That's the wrong video to post if ur bragging. Maton served them asses on that one


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

909 Bumpercheck said:


> i was talking about this single pump


LOOKS TO ME THE SINGLE PUMP KING GOT THAT WIN (THAT WOOD BE ME)BIG CAR DOING 95 SINGLE PUMP!!!!MY MALIBLUE WAS DOING 104 WHEN IT WAS SINGLE PUMP SO TIERRA U READY FOR ME?


----------



## GT~PLATING

ringo said:


> my shit hits cleaner than that weighted down lincoln you got....i hop my own shit not other peoples cars..


 Everybody got weight in this shit. My shits a complete full size car with a v8 and I got back seat still doing 99 on the ruler 2 licks want some come get some


----------



## GT~CHAIO

come on john.. DONT PICK ON THEM,,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

I KNOW YOUR NOT BRAGGING ABOUT 80 INCHES,,,,:thumbsdown:


----------



## ringo

we only got 10 batteries and we aint afraid to show our trunks we dont need 14 batteries for our single pump,,,,with somebody on the door to pull it down....


----------



## GT~PLATING

They can't fuck with the mighty GT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> Everybody got weight in this shit. My shits a complete full size car with a v8 and I got back seat still doing 99 on the ruler 2 licks want some come get some


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

Awh shit we got the single and double and luxury kings in the house lmao.....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> come on john.. DONT PICK ON THEM,,,,,


:roflmao:I GOT TO JOINED IN ON THIS WITH YOU !LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YEZZIRR!!!![/QUOTEThat's the mighty GT for ya!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

ringo said:


> we only got 10 batteries and we aint afraid to show our trunks we dont need 14 batteries for our single pump,,,,with somebody on the door to pull it down....


WE DONT GOT KNOW 14 BATTERIES EITHER HOMIE!AND SOMEONE ON THE DOOR TO PULL IT DOWN COME ON THAT MUST BE A STRONG MOTHAFUCKER!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> BiG J0HN 95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEZZIRR!!!![/QUOTEThat's the mighty GT for ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> GT CANT BE FUCKED WITH!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> I KNOW YOUR NOT BRAGGING ABOUT 80 INCHES,,,,:thumbsdown:


DAM 80:shocked:I WAS DOING 85 SINGLE PUMP IN 02!!!! MAYBE THEY ARE JUST A LIL BEHIDE


----------



## GT~PLATING

They from IE...iE still wearing Cortez lol....


----------



## ringo

thats cool.....why is hoss always on the door......


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~CHAIO said:


> I KNOW YOUR NOT BRAGGING ABOUT 80 INCHES,,,,:thumbsdown:


LET ME KNOW WHEN U GOING TO HIT THESE CLOWNS SO I CAN GO GET IN ON THIS!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

Fuck It I'm putting Tru Rays on the Lincoln


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> They from IE...iE still wearing Cortez lol....


:roflmao::roflmaoAM!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

ringo said:


> thats cool.....why is hoss always on the door......


HE HOLDS THE WHEEL !!!!


----------



## ringo

Damn.....


----------



## RIDES3

GT~PLATING said:


> They from IE...iE still wearing Cortez lol....


 GT IE TTT


----------



## ShortRound

909 Bumpercheck said:


> *SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol. any one can hop a toilet.


----------



## javib760

GT TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

GT~PLATING said:


> They from IE...iE still wearing Cortez lol....


:ugh:


----------



## 619sick duece

BIGKILLA503 said:


> im next?:roflmao::roflmao: i own my car that i hop homie. all the chrome and candy,the real ostrich interior,the moonroof, the chromed out 327 motor,the chrome flowmaster exaust,all new trim and bumpers and the small tires i own it all. so i speak on whats mine.i dont play that shit.anyways there will be something on bigg ass tires for that 64 soon enough.


 I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT U GOT IMA BREAK UR ASS OFF.... ALL TALK NO ACTION..lOl


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

look at what the allstars do when we go out mr no show next time you start a town war make sure you going too be in it now its a hole month that ur a no show don't ever ask me for a hop again mr no show final score me 4 you 1 let me count them for u 1 lowrider fest qual com u cam to la the next weekend that's ur 1 ! 2 was da shop call in sd in ur own town! 3 LA supershow !4 today lowrider nationals and you see the results mr no show!that's how HHH and da ALLSTARS GET DOWN!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

To add to my collection!!!READ THE FINE PRINT PLEASE THNKS!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

DAMN !!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*CONGRADS ON THE WIN BIG JOHN.*


----------



## Y-TEE

:wave:


----------



## Y-TEE

sg90rider said:


> gt suge trying to get a hold of you for his chrome he needs to know a time


x2 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> look at what the allstars do when we go out mr no show next time you start a town war make sure you going too be in it now its a hole month that ur a no show don't ever ask me for a hop again mr no show final score me 4 you 1 let me count them for u 1 lowrider fest qual com u cam to la the next weekend that's ur 1 ! 2 was da shop call in sd in ur own town! 3 LA supershow !4 today lowrider nationals and you see the results mr no show!that's how HHH and da ALLSTARS GET DOWN!!!!


 congrats


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

fesboogie said:


> congrats


 DATS WUTS UP HHH CONGRATS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave::thumbsup:ttt


BiG J0HN 95 said:


> To add to my collection!!!READ THE FINE PRINT PLEASE THNKS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS PUTN IT DOWN!!


----------



## harborarea310

:thumbsup:Too the allstar and HHH CREW!


----------



## big_koolaid

congrate gt up big homie


----------



## GT~PLATING

Congrats Homie GT....


----------



## SupremeAir

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS PUTN IT DOWN!!


Got to give it to you John one week in Diego next week in Utah then La to Bakersfield ...you and you're crew are on top of the game props to you guys ...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

SupremeAir said:


> Got to give it to you John one week in Diego next week in Utah then La to Bakersfield ...you and you're crew are on top of the game props to you guys ...


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

GT~PLATING said:


> Congrats Homie GT....


U KNOW HOMIE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!THANKS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

big_koolaid said:


> congrate gt up big homie


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

harborarea310 said:


> :thumbsup:Too the allstar and HHH CREW!


YEZZIRR THANKS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> DATS WUTS UP HHH CONGRATS


THANKS BIG DOG!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

Y-TEE said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

fesboogie said:


> congrats


THANKS!!!!


----------



## big $uge

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS PUTN IT DOWN!!


*
GOOD SHIT BRO!!!:nicoderm:*


----------



## Big nene 1

Malibu NO JOKE!


----------



## jorge63

Congrats to HHH. JOHN PUTTING DOWN. GT UP


----------



## P.E. PREZ

SAVING MY MONEY NOW!!!!!!! CAN'S,BOTTLE'S AND EVERYTHING ELSE I CAN!!!!!!! TTMFT HHH - ALLSTARS CONGRATS HOMIE'S


----------



## jojo67

CONGRATS GOODTIMER!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> look at what the allstars do when we go out mr no show next time you start a town war make sure you going too be in it now its a hole month that ur a no show don't ever ask me for a hop again mr no show final score me 4 you 1 let me count them for u 1 lowrider fest qual com u cam to la the next weekend that's ur 1 ! 2 was da shop call in sd in ur own town! 3 LA supershow !4 today lowrider nationals and you see the results mr no show!that's how HHH and da ALLSTARS GET DOWN!!!!


 WAY TO GO BIG JOHN ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> look at what the allstars do when we go out mr no show next time you start a town war make sure you going too be in it now its a hole month that ur a no show don't ever ask me for a hop again mr no show final score me 4 you 1 let me count them for u 1 lowrider fest qual com u cam to la the next weekend that's ur 1 ! 2 was da shop call in sd in ur own town! 3 LA supershow !4 today lowrider nationals and you see the results mr no show!that's how HHH and da ALLSTARS GET DOWN!!!!


*FIRST OFF... CONGRATS TO U AND THE WHOLE HHH/ALLSTARS TEAM HOMIE. :thumbsup: STEFEEZY NEVER SAID YA'LL AIN'T GOT WHAT IT TAKES. :no: I MIGHT TALK SUM SHIT BUT I HAVE ALWAYS RESPECTED WHAT U DO G!! 

NOW TO SOME FACTS OR FICTION... :squint:

I DON'T KNOW IF I AIN'T OUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S A GT THANG OR MY BUILDER JUST DON'T WANNA SEE ME ?? OR WHAT THE FUCK. I CAN'T CALL IT! :dunno: :banghead:
ALL I KNOW IS I DID EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO MAKE THIS HOPPING THING SNAP CRACKLE AND POP FOR THE LOVE OF IT AND FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD/POLITICS. :yes:
TRUTH IS I PUT ALL MY EGGS IN ONE BASKET NOW I'M LOOKING LIKE YOKE/SHIT! :uh: UR RIGHT JOHN I STARTED A WAR I CAN'T EVEN FINISH. :runIN HEART I WANNA FINISH G) 
THERE FOR I WON'T ASK U FOR ANOTHER HOP PERIOD. UNTILL THEN U WON'T HERE SHIT OUT OF ME OTHER THAN KEEP DOING YO THANG PIMP SKILLET! :thumbsup: 
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL YA'LL AND MY BAD FOR THE NO SHOWS!! :rofl: :roflmao::rofl:

PS. A FISH CAN'T SWIM WITH OUT WATER AND A CAR CAN'T BE BUILT WITHOUT A BUILDER! *:no:


----------



## MUFASA

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FIRST OFF... CONGRATS TO U AND THE WHOLE HHH/ALLSTARS TEAM HOMIE. :thumbsup: STEFEEZY NEVER SAID YA'LL AIN'T GOT WHAT IT TAKES. :no: I MIGHT TALK SUM SHIT BUT I HAVE ALWAYS RESPECTED WHAT U DO G!!
> 
> NOW TO SOME FACTS OR FICTION... :squint:
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF I AIN'T OUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S A GT THANG OR MY BUILDER JUST DON'T WANNA SEE ME ?? OR WHAT THE FUCK. I CAN'T CALL IT! :dunno: :banghead:
> ALL I KNOW IS I DID EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO MAKE THIS HOPPING THING SNAP CRACKLE AND POP FOR THE LOVE OF IT AND FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD/POLITICS. :yes:
> TRUTH IS I PUT ALL MY EGGS IN ONE BASKET NOW I'M LOOKING LIKE YOKE/SHIT! :uh: UR RIGHT JOHN I STARTED A WAR I CAN'T EVEN FINISH. :runIN HEART I WANNA FINISH G)
> THERE FOR I WON'T ASK U FOR ANOTHER HOP PERIOD. UNTILL THEN U WON'T HERE SHIT OUT OF ME OTHER THAN KEEP DOING YO THANG PIMP SKILLET! :thumbsup:
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL YA'LL AND MY BAD FOR THE NO SHOWS!! :rofl: :roflmao::rofl:
> 
> PS. A FISH CAN'T SWIM WITH OUT WATER AND A CAR CAN'T BE BUILT WITHOUT A BUILDER! *:no:



:shocked:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FIRST OFF... CONGRATS TO U AND THE WHOLE HHH/ALLSTARS TEAM HOMIE. :thumbsup: STEFEEZY NEVER SAID YA'LL AIN'T GOT WHAT IT TAKES. :no: I MIGHT TALK SUM SHIT BUT I HAVE ALWAYS RESPECTED WHAT U DO G!!
> 
> NOW TO SOME FACTS OR FICTION... :squint:
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF I AIN'T OUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S A GT THANG OR MY BUILDER JUST DON'T WANNA SEE ME ?? OR WHAT THE FUCK. I CAN'T CALL IT! :dunno: :banghead:
> ALL I KNOW IS I DID EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO MAKE THIS HOPPING THING SNAP CRACKLE AND POP FOR THE LOVE OF IT AND FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD/POLITICS. :yes:
> TRUTH IS I PUT ALL MY EGGS IN ONE BASKET NOW I'M LOOKING LIKE YOKE/SHIT! :uh: UR RIGHT JOHN I STARTED A WAR I CAN'T EVEN FINISH. :runIN HEART I WANNA FINISH G)
> THERE FOR I WON'T ASK U FOR ANOTHER HOP PERIOD. UNTILL THEN U WON'T HERE SHIT OUT OF ME OTHER THAN KEEP DOING YO THANG PIMP SKILLET! :thumbsup:
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL YA'LL AND MY BAD FOR THE NO SHOWS!! :rofl: :roflmao::rofl:
> 
> PS. A FISH CAN'T SWIM WITH OUT WATER AND A CAR CAN'T BE BUILT WITHOUT A BUILDER! *:no:


YEAH I KNOW THE FEELING PIMP LOOK AT MY CAR ALL BECAUSE OF THE BUILDER BEEN THERE DONE THAT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING NO DISRESPECT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

]:machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> YEAH I KNOW THE FEELING PIMP LOOK AT MY CAR ALL BECAUSE OF THE BUILDER BEEN THERE DONE THAT



I*'M SURE WE ALL HAVE BEEN THERE PIMP..
I CAN'T SPEAK ON OTHER BUILDERS BUT MY BUILDER MAKE THINGS UP WITH HARDER/HIGHER INCHES AND A SMILE.. 
SHIT HAPPENS EVERYDAY IN LIFE, SO I DON'T STRESS MUCH. SOME TIMES U GOTTA ROLE WITH THE PUNCHES AND HOPE/PRAY FOR THE BEST.
*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I*'M SURE WE ALL HAVE BEEN THERE PIMP..
> I CAN'T SPEAK ON OTHER BUILDERS BUT MY BUILDER MAKE THINGS UP WITH HARDER/HIGHER INCHES AND A SMILE..
> SHIT HAPPENS EVERYDAY IN LIFE, SO I DON'T STRESS MUCH. SOME TIMES U GOTTA ROLE WITH THE PUNCHES AND HOPE/PRAY FOR THE BEST.
> *


YEAH YOU RIGHT


----------



## ALTERED ONES

CONGRANTS TO BIG JOHN AND THE HHH CREW...THEY STILL ON TOP


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*DAAAMN JOHN WHAT DO U DO TO SUM OF THESE FOLKS...?
U WIN FIRST PLACE AND MOFOS FROM MY CITY AND OTHER CITY GO CRAZY!! :worship:
THE 64 DO THE MOST INCHES EVER SEEN FROM A HOPPER,MADE HISTORY 125plus inches AND TOOK 1ST PLACE AND MOFO'S FROM MY CITY AND OTHERS ACT LIKE THE SHIT NEVER HAPPEN. :shh: :|

IS IT ME OR AM I TRIPPIN?!? 
PLEASE PM ME AND TELL ME HOW U MAKE THEM PUT HONEY ON THEM NUTTS!!!??!! *:rimshot:


----------



## SHOELACES

:shocked:


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> :shocked:


x2.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FIRST OFF... CONGRATS TO U AND THE WHOLE HHH/ALLSTARS TEAM HOMIE. :thumbsup: STEFEEZY NEVER SAID YA'LL AIN'T GOT WHAT IT TAKES. :no: I MIGHT TALK SUM SHIT BUT I HAVE ALWAYS RESPECTED WHAT U DO G!!
> 
> NOW TO SOME FACTS OR FICTION... :squint:
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF I AIN'T OUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S A GT THANG OR MY BUILDER JUST DON'T WANNA SEE ME ?? OR WHAT THE FUCK. I CAN'T CALL IT! :dunno: :banghead:
> ALL I KNOW IS I DID EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO MAKE THIS HOPPING THING SNAP CRACKLE AND POP FOR THE LOVE OF IT AND FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD/POLITICS. :yes:
> TRUTH IS I PUT ALL MY EGGS IN ONE BASKET NOW I'M LOOKING LIKE YOKE/SHIT! :uh: UR RIGHT JOHN I STARTED A WAR I CAN'T EVEN FINISH. :runIN HEART I WANNA FINISH G)
> THERE FOR I WON'T ASK U FOR ANOTHER HOP PERIOD. UNTILL THEN U WON'T HERE SHIT OUT OF ME OTHER THAN KEEP DOING YO THANG PIMP SKILLET! :thumbsup:
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL YA'LL AND MY BAD FOR THE NO SHOWS!! :rofl: :roflmao::rofl:
> 
> PS. A FISH CAN'T SWIM WITH OUT WATER AND A CAR CAN'T BE BUILT WITHOUT A BUILDER! *:no:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN JOHN WHAT DO U DO TO SUM OF THESE FOLKS...?U WIN FIRST PLACE AND MOFOS FROM MY CITY AND OTHER CITY GO CRAZY!! :worship:THE 64 DO THE MOST INCHES EVER SEEN FROM A HOPPER,MADE HISTORY 125plus inches AND TOOK 1ST PLACE AND MOFO'S FROM MY CITY AND OTHERS ACT LIKE THE SHIT NEVER HAPPEN. :shh: :|IS IT ME OR AM I TRIPPIN?!? PLEASE PM ME AND TELL ME HOW U MAKE THEM PUT HONEY ON THEM NUTTS!!!??!! *:rimshot:


 IM FROM YO CITY AND I GIVE PROPS TO WHAT EVER MAN OR CREW WHEN PROPS IS DO AND LETS KEEP IT 100 I DONT HONEY UP NO NUTS PATNA


----------



## sg90rider

:h5: wheres the video of the 64 at la times post up a 45 min video and it showed the 64 doing 30 inches thats it you guys seen it but not S D just saying we just heard but dident see it yet


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> IM FROM YO CITY AND I GIVE PROPS TO WHAT EVER MAN OR CREW WHEN PROPS IS DO AND LETS KEEP IT 100 I DONT HONEY UP NO NUTS PATNA





sg90rider said:


> :h5:



*OUT OF THE SOME FOLKS WHICH COULD MEAN ANYONE FROM S.D OR L.A THAT EAT HONEY NUTT CHEERIOS. U TWO DUDES HAD TO BE THE ONES TO RESPOND.  WHEN I NEVER ONCE THOUGHT ABOUT EITHER ONE OF U. :nono: BUT SINCE YA'LL SPOKE ON IT I DECIDED TO GO BACK MUTIPLE PAGES AND SEE IF U GUYS GAVE PROPS WHEN THE STREET FAME 64 TOOK FIRST PLACE AND DID OVER 125 ON THE RULER IN 2 LICKS WHICH MADE HISTORY FOR S.D! :nicoderm: AND GUESS WHAT?!? :banghead: I COULDN'T FIND ANY PROPS FROM EITHER ONE OF U! :nono::no::nosad::thumbsdown:

BUT HERE IT IS JOHN DOING 107 IN 2 LICKS AND IT'S HIP HIP HOORAY! THANKS FOR PUTTING URSELF'S ON BLAST HOMIES! :h5:
*
*PS. SINCE YA'LL GIVE PROPS WHEN THERE DUE.. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 64 DUES?!? *:dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO JOHN AND THE HHH HOMIES FOR BRINGING HOME THE BACON WHEN EVER THEY SHOW UP...
NO DISRESPECT OR HATE AT ALL JOHN WHEN I SPEAK ON CERTAIN SHIT PIMP. :no:

JUST WANNA KNOW HOW U DO IT. :drama: BECAUSE SOME HOMIES IN S.D NEED TO TAKE SOME NOTES INCLUDING MYSELF!! :yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*AIGHT I'M OUTTA HERE LAYITLOW.. I GOT A HEADACHE AND I'M BOARD, SO IMMA TREAT MY LIL ONES TO SOME HOME TOWN BUFFET AND ASK THEM FOR A LIL FATHER TO SONS ADVISE.. :happysad:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL. :angel:
*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OUT OF THE SOME FOLKS WHICH COULD MEAN ANYONE FROM S.D OR L.A THAT EAT HONEY NUTT CHEERIOS. U TWO DUDES HAD TO BE THE ONES TO RESPOND.  WHEN I NEVER ONCE THOUGHT ABOUT EITHER ONE OF U. :nono: BUT SINCE YA'LL SPOKE ON IT I DECIDED TO GO BACK MUTIPLE PAGES AND SEE IF U GUYS GAVE PROPS WHEN THE STREET FAME 64 TOOK FIRST PLACE AND DID OVER 125 ON THE RULER IN 2 LICKS WHICH MADE HISTORY FOR S.D! :nicoderm: AND GUESS WHAT?!? :banghead: I COULDN'T FIND ANY PROPS FROM EITHER ONE OF U! :nono::no::nosad::thumbsdown:BUT HERE IT IS JOHN DOING 107 IN 2 LICKS AND IT'S HIP HIP HOORAY! THANKS FOR PUTTING URSELF'S ON BLAST HOMIES! :h5:**PS. SINCE YA'LL GIVE PROPS WHEN THERE DUE.. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 64 DUES?!? *:dunno:


 Wasnt on line at that time busy with other shit wen the big m's 64 did 100 plus but better late then never congrats lazano for the big inches honey and nutts free patna


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO JOHN AND THE HHH HOMIES FOR BRINGING HOME THE BACON WHEN EVER THEY SHOW UP... NO DISRESPECT OR HATE AT ALL JOHN WHEN I SPEAK ON CERTAIN SHIT PIMP. :no:JUST WANNA KNOW HOW U DO IT. :drama: BECAUSE SOME HOMIES IN S.D NEED TO TAKE SOME NOTES INCLUDING MYSELF!! :yes:*


 HONEY AND NUTTTTTSSSS YUP


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO JOHN AND THE HHH HOMIES FOR BRINGING HOME THE BACON WHEN EVER THEY SHOW UP...
> NO DISRESPECT OR HATE AT ALL JOHN WHEN I SPEAK ON CERTAIN SHIT PIMP. :no:
> 
> JUST WANNA KNOW HOW U DO IT. :drama: BECAUSE SOME HOMIES IN S.D NEED TO TAKE SOME NOTES INCLUDING MYSELF!! :yes:*


THANKS HOMIE!!!!I ALWAYS GIVE PROPS TO WHOEVER AND WHATEVER DESERVS PROPS I KEEP IT 100!!!!AND FA SHO U KNOW YOU CAN GET A HOP WHEN EVER UR READY IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY!!!!AND THANKS AGAIN FA SHO FOR THE PROPS AND RESPECT !!!!


----------



## ShortRound

much props to all. But there is a new shop In SD. doing some things Endless custom.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

ShortRound said:


> much props to all. But there is a new shop In SD. doing some things Endless custom.


 YES SIRRR


----------



## ALTERED ONES

~~~~~~~~SOUNDS LIKE ALOT OF CRYBABY'S IN SD... WIN LOSE OR TIE DOG IT'S LA ON TOP~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sg90rider

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OUT OF THE SOME FOLKS WHICH COULD MEAN ANYONE FROM S.D OR L.A THAT EAT HONEY NUTT CHEERIOS. U TWO DUDES HAD TO BE THE ONES TO RESPOND.  WHEN I NEVER ONCE THOUGHT ABOUT EITHER ONE OF U. :nono: BUT SINCE YA'LL SPOKE ON IT I DECIDED TO GO BACK MUTIPLE PAGES AND SEE IF U GUYS GAVE PROPS WHEN THE STREET FAME 64 TOOK FIRST PLACE AND DID OVER 125 ON THE RULER IN 2 LICKS WHICH MADE HISTORY FOR S.D! :nicoderm: AND GUESS WHAT?!? :banghead: I COULDN'T FIND ANY PROPS FROM EITHER ONE OF U! :nono::no::nosad::thumbsdown:
> 
> BUT HERE IT IS JOHN DOING 107 IN 2 LICKS AND IT'S HIP HIP HOORAY! THANKS FOR PUTTING URSELF'S ON BLAST HOMIES! :h5:
> *
> *PS. SINCE YA'LL GIVE PROPS WHEN THERE DUE.. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 64 DUES?!? *:dunno:


:twak: YOU KNOW I GIVE MORE THEN PROPS. YOU COULD GIVE ALL THE PROPS IN THE WORLD BUT I GAVE MY PROPS BY HELPING ON THAT CAR YOU KNOW FON COME ON


----------



## ShortRound

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> YES SIRRR



Yup. people are going to see alot of my work at the Straight game picnic and Vegas. Endless


----------



## sicc1904

:thumbsup:


ShortRound said:


> Yup. people are going to see alot of my work at the Straight game picnic and Vegas. Endless


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

ShortRound said:


> Yup. people are going to see alot of my work at the Straight game picnic and Vegas. Endless


 YEAH DAT IT DONT STOP TTT FOR DAT ENDLESS QUALITY WORK


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> THANKS HOMIE!!!!I ALWAYS GIVE PROPS TO WHOEVER AND WHATEVER DESERVS PROPS I KEEP IT 100!!!!AND FA SHO U KNOW YOU CAN GET A HOP WHEN EVER UR READY IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY!!!!AND THANKS AGAIN FA SHO FOR THE PROPS AND RESPECT !!!!


*THANKS FOR THE SMILE AND LUV BIG HOMIE! :tears::rofl: I CAN APPREICATE A REAL RIDA LIKE URSELF ANY GIVING SUNDAY! :thumbsup:
I CAN'T AND WON'T PROMISE U SHIT THIS TIME BUT WHEN I'M READY I WILL BE SURE TO MAKE THAT CALL. :drama:
I MIGHT HAVE TO SERVE SOME OTHER L.A HOMIES FIRST THAN WORK MY WAY BACK UP THE LADDER.. :rimshot:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS HOMIE!*:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

ALTERED ONES said:


> ~~~~~~~~SOUNDS LIKE ALOT OF CRYBABY'S IN SD... WIN LOSE OR TIE DOG IT'S LA ON TOP~~~~~~~~~~~~












*I NOTICE UR FROM (HHC) HITTIN HARD CUSTOMS.. IS THAT THE BACK BUMPER OR FRONT BUMPER... :rimshot:
THERE'S CRYBABY'S IN EVERY CITY CHIPPER! *:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

sg90rider said:


> :twak: YOU KNOW I GIVE MORE THEN PROPS. YOU COULD GIVE ALL THE PROPS IN THE WORLD BUT I GAVE MY PROPS BY HELPING ON THAT CAR YOU KNOW FON COME ON



*I ALREADY KNOW TONE LOCO... I WAS JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH U AND MAJORGAME.
IT'S ALL LUV S.D RIDAZ, NEXT TIME POP A NORCO OR X PILL AND RELAX! *:420:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::tears::roflmao:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NOTICE UR FROM (HHC) HITTIN HARD CUSTOMS.. IS THAT THE BACK BUMPER OR FRONT BUMPER... :rimshot:
> THERE'S CRYBABY'S IN EVERY CITY CHIPPER! *:yes:


----------



## harborarea310

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I ALREADY KNOW TONE LOCO... I WAS JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH U AND MAJORGAME.
> IT'S ALL LUV S.D RIDAZ, NEXT TIME POP A NORCO OR X PILL AND RELAX! *:420:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I ALREADY KNOW TONE LOCO... I WAS JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH U AND MAJORGAME.IT'S ALL LUV S.D RIDAZ, NEXT TIME POP A NORCO OR X PILL AND RELAX! *:420:


 Im always on them and they dont help no more homes fuckkk


----------



## GT~PLATING

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NOTICE UR FROM (HHC) HITTIN HARD CUSTOMS.. IS THAT THE BACK BUMPER OR FRONT BUMPER... :rimshot:THERE'S CRYBABY'S IN EVERY CITY CHIPPER! *:yes:


Why do chippers even post lol...


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## sg90rider

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I ALREADY KNOW TONE LOCO... I WAS JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH U AND MAJORGAME.
> IT'S ALL LUV S.D RIDAZ, NEXT TIME POP A NORCO OR X PILL AND RELAX! *:420:


a i dont know about no pills but bring that sticky green over homie uuuuuuuuuu knowwwwwww:420:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


sg90rider said:


> a i dont know about no pills but bring that sticky green over homie uuuuuuuuuu knowwwwwww:420:


----------



## DIPN714

:yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

where is the next hop war at


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> where is the next hop war at


*NOT SURE IF IT WILL BE A HOPPIN WAR OR NOT BUT THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD HOPPIN GOING ON,BEST SPORT BIKE/HAWGS,MUSIC,FOOD,PHOTO SHOOTS AND MUCH MORE DOWN HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D PRESANTED BY NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS.... IT'S THERE GRAND OPENING!!

HOP CONTEST... SINGLE AND DOUBLE MUST HAVE STOCK BOTTOM ARMS... RADICALS CLASS ALSO!

FOR MORE INFO CALL 619-287-1401*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:GOOD LOOKIN OUT


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOT SURE IF IT WILL BE A HOPPIN WAR OR NOT BUT THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD HOPPIN GOING ON,BEST SPORT BIKE/HAWGS,MUSIC,FOOD,PHOTO SHOOTS AND MUCH MORE DOWN HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D PRESANTED BY NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS.... IT'S THERE GRAND OPENING!!
> 
> HOP CONTEST... SINGLE AND DOUBLE MUST HAVE STOCK BOTTOM ARMS... RADICALS CLASS ALSO!
> 
> FOR MORE INFO CALL 619-287-1401*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:GOOD LOOKIN OUT


ANYTIME PIMP SKILLET!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

619sick duece said:


> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT U GOT IMA BREAK UR ASS OFF.... ALL TALK NO ACTION..lOl


you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


----------



## MUFASA

BIGKILLA503 said:


> you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


:shocked:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama:THAT RED 64 WORKS


BIGKILLA503 said:


> you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


----------



## shiste1

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :drama:THAT RED 64 WORKS


but it don't do 125'-130' and he got a super clean ass 63 rag chromed out and don't get my boy fucked up..... he got super clean shit........


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

shiste1 said:


> but it don't do 125'-130' and he got a super clean ass 63 rag chromed out and don't get my boy fucked up..... he got super clean shit........


COME ON HOMIE U SHOULDNT EVEN BE OPENING UR MOUTH UR A NO SHO WHY DONT YOU GO FIND UR SELF ANOTHER TOPIC TO REPLY IN CUZ U SURE IN DA FUCK DONT BELONG IN THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :drama:THAT RED 64 WORKS


YES IT DOES!!!!


----------



## harborarea310

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> COME ON HOMIE U SHOULDNT EVEN BE OPENING UR MOUTH UR A NO SHO WHY DONT YOU GO FIND UR SELF ANOTHER TOPIC TO REPLY IN CUZ U SURE IN DA FUCK DONT BELONG IN THIS ONE!!!!


:wow:john straight:buttkick:


----------



## big_koolaid

sup john whats good


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

big_koolaid said:


> sup john whats good


SAME OL SHIT HOMIE!!!! WHATS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT RED 64 WORKS AND IS CLEAN ASS FUCK IT MIGHT NOT HIT 125 BUT IT LOOKS BETTER IN THE AIR


shiste1 said:


> but it don't do 125'-130' and he got a super clean ass 63 rag chromed out and don't get my boy fucked up..... he got super clean shit........


----------



## big_koolaid

shit building a new one


----------



## sg90rider

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT RED 64 WORKS AND IS CLEAN ASS FUCK IT MIGHT NOT HIT 125 BUT IT LOOKS BETTER IN THE AIR[/QUO
> 
> :yes: i agree i like me some clean, hot ass rider over a peice of shit doing higher inches anyday player


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wow!!


----------



## toons

BIGKILLA503 said:


> you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


:roflmao::roflmao:carlos dont play homie


----------



## 87cutty530

BIGKILLA503 said:


> you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


----------



## 619sick duece

BIGKILLA503 said:


> you must be the owner of the front half of the car huh. you wanna talk sink some $$$ in that thing. look i will hop you right now.trailer that shit up here.whats up


 SAY ALL DA SHIT U WANT... BUT U DON'T KNW ME I BUILD RAGS NOT HARD TOPS SO SUCK DEZ NUTZ HOMMIE U BETER ASK SO 1! THAT'S MY TROW AWAY CAR! FUCKN HATERS U CAN'T TOUCH DIZ INCES......GRAB A STRAW AND SUCK IT UP.......THAT'S PROMEBLY THE ONLY SHIT U BUILT.....LOL


----------



## 619sick duece

shiste1 said:


> but it don't do 125'-130' and he got a super clean ass 63 rag chromed out and don't get my boy fucked up..... he got super clean shit........


 Fooooz don't understand its a hopper not a fuckn show car! That's da only car that foolz ever built....lol


----------



## GT~PLATING

619sick duece said:


> SAY ALL DA SHIT U WANT... BUT U DON'T KNW ME I BUILD RAGS NOT HARD TOPS SO SUCK DEZ NUTZ HOMMIE U BETER ASK SO 1! THAT'S MY TROW AWAY CAR! FUCKN HATERS U CAN'T TOUCH DIZ INCES......GRAB A STRAW AND SUCK IT UP.......THAT'S PROMEBLY THE ONLY SHIT U BUILT.....LOL


 But he has chrome and real ostrich lmao....


----------



## GT~PLATING

619sick duece said:


> Fooooz don't understand its a hopper not a fuckn show car! That's da only car that foolz ever built....lol


 Hahaha he said trailer that shit. . He must not know you own Lozanos Towing & Transport hahahaha


----------



## 619sick duece

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT RED 64 WORKS AND IS CLEAN ASS FUCK IT MIGHT NOT HIT 125 BUT IT LOOKS BETTER IN THE AIR


 GET OFF HIS NUTS...


----------



## 619sick duece

sg90rider said:


> HARBOR RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT RED 64 WORKS AND IS CLEAN ASS FUCK IT MIGHT NOT HIT 125 BUT IT LOOKS BETTER IN THE AIR[/QUO:yes: i agree i like me some clean, hot ass rider over a peice of shit doing higher inches anyday player
> 
> 
> 
> U on his nuts 2.....
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

619sick duece said:


> SAY ALL DA SHIT U WANT... BUT U DON'T KNW ME I BUILD RAGS NOT HARD TOPS SO SUCK DEZ NUTZ HOMMIE U BETER ASK SO 1! THAT'S MY TROW AWAY CAR! FUCKN HATERS U CAN'T TOUCH DIZ INCES......GRAB A STRAW AND SUCK IT UP.......THAT'S PROMEBLY THE ONLY SHIT U BUILT.....LOL


nah homie ive done several impalas:rofl::rofl: you aint the only one with rags.AND YOU DO BUILD HARDTOPS DIPSHIT THATS WHAT YOU OWN PART OF RIGHT!!! HATE IT ALL YOU WANT MY SHIT IS WAY CLEENER THAT YOURS!!! COME HOP ON ME OR GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD CUZZ THAT SHIT IS A JUNKYARD HOPPER.......


----------



## BIGKILLA503

619sick duece said:


> GET OFF HIS NUTS...


 THEY AINT ON MY NUTTS HOMIE I DONT EVEN KNOW THEM. THEY SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!!YOUR CAR IS A EYE SORE.DONT EVEN GOT ALL THE TRIM:rofl: WHAT KIND OF MOTOR IS IN THERE????:rofl:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

GT~PLATING said:


> Hahaha he said trailer that shit. . He must not know you own Lozanos Towing & Transport hahahaha


YOU SAID YOU WAS DOIN A IMPALA FOR ME A MONTH AGO!!! WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT. STOP SWEATING PEOPLES BALLS!! READ THE TOPIC BACK YOULL SEE WHAT I MEAN........CLOWN...........


----------



## 619sick duece

BRING YO SHIT I SAID HARTOPS ANT SHIT TO ME FOO......U A FUCKN CLOWN MY CLUB MEMBER EVEN BROKE U OFF.......


----------



## 619sick duece

BIGKILLA503 said:


> THEY AINT ON MY NUTTS HOMIE I DONT EVEN KNOW THEM. THEY SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!!YOUR CAR IS A EYE SORE.DONT EVEN GOT ALL THE TRIM:rofl: WHAT KIND OF MOTOR IS IN THERE????:rofl:


 ITS A HOPPER NOT A SHOW CAR YO SHIT ISN'T A SHOW OR A HOPPER SO TAKE UR SHIT TO DA PARKN LOT.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503

619sick duece said:


> ITS A HOPPER NOT A SHOW CAR YO SHIT ISN'T A SHOW OR A HOPPER SO TAKE UR SHIT TO DA PARKN LOT.....


:rofl::rofl: :rofl: MINES A SHOW CAR I JUST HOP AND BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA.SOMETHIN YOULL NEVER KNOW ABOUT!!!THROWIN MONEY AWAY *****!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl: you said you was serving me??now you say bring my car,what the fuck is that .....trailer that shitbox up here and handle business...or stop with all the lip service:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 619sick duece

YOUR JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME MONEY MAN! LOL I SHOULD OF WENT TO LA TO SHUT U DOWN WIT THEM 80inches hahahaha YOUR NOT EVEN WORTH MY TIME GO ON ........


----------



## BIGKILLA503

619sick duece said:


> YOUR JUST A WASTE OF MY TIME MONEY MAN! LOL I SHOULD OF WENT TO LA TO SHUT U DOWN WIT THEM 80inches hahahaha YOUR NOT EVEN WORTH MY TIME GO ON ........


does alot more than 80 potna.....i wa stalking to someone else when you side busted and started talking shit now its a waste of your time:rofl::rofl: i sure didnt think for a second you would bring that shit up here!!!!!:rofl::rofl: your talkin out the side of your neck........my shit is still way cleener than yours!!!get over it.:guns:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> To add to my collection!!!READ THE FINE PRINT PLEASE THNKS!!!!


PROPS BIG JOHN AND THE HHH TEAM GT UP LOKO !!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS PUTN IT DOWN!!


THAT MUTHA FUKA ALWAYS WORKIN :wow: LOOKIN REAL GOOD ...


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YOU SAID YOU WAS DOIN A IMPALA FOR ME A MONTH AGO!!! WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT. STOP SWEATING PEOPLES BALLS!! READ THE TOPIC BACK YOULL SEE WHAT I MEAN........CLOWN...........


 And I am dumbass!!!!




























And it aint no piece of shit 64. And dont go talking about ostrich cuz my corvette got ostrich Chrome I own a chrome so stop it!!!!Horsepower ? You coming up short playah


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Holy shit. U be burnin rubber all day homie


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:finger:


619sick duece said:


> GET OFF HIS NUTS...


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> Holy shit. U be burnin rubber all day homie


x2 GOD DAMN ALEX


----------



## GT~PLATING

.TODD said:


> x2 GOD DAMN ALEX


 What's popping Todd. You know how I do pimp even da Offroad toys on kandy and chrome and a 427 stroked out and chromed out.


----------



## .TODD

GT~PLATING said:


> What's popping Todd. You know how I do pimp even da Offroad toys on kandy and chrome and a 427 stroked out and chromed out.


:run: i hate the god damn GOODTIMES


----------



## sg90rider

619sick duece said:


> sg90rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> U on his nuts 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> :finger::nono::nono: what i know you dont thank it looks good dog, your 64 swangs but shes an ugly bitch just keep it 100 player no hard feeling :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## sg90rider

gt i see you player


----------



## 619sick duece

sg90rider said:


> 619sick duece said:
> 
> 
> 
> :finger::nono::nono: what i know you dont thank it looks good dog, your 64 swangs but shes an ugly bitch just keep it 100 player no hard feeling :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sayn it looks good I'm talkn inches pimp....I'm just keepn it 100
Click to expand...


----------



## kbron82

BIGKILLA503 said:


> does alot more than 80 potna.....i wa stalking to someone else when you side busted and started talking shit now its a waste of your time:rofl::rofl: i sure didnt think for a second you would bring that shit up here!!!!!:rofl::rofl: your talkin out the side of your neck........my shit is still way cleener than yours!!!get over it.:guns:


ALL THIS BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAHhno:hno:hno:
LETS SEE SOME FOOTAGE OF THIS 64 DOING OVER 80 :run::run::run:INCHES


----------



## BIGKILLA503

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsz2sxvVzDo

well over 80:rofl::rofl: ......OVER A MONTH AGO...RUN UP ON IT!!:rant:


----------



## sg90rider

619sick duece said:


> sg90rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sayn it looks good I'm talkn inches pimp....I'm just keepn it 100
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT THAT ANIT NOBODY FUCKIN WITH THAT:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tru2thagame

Let this shit be taken care of on the 28th. Who gonna take home that KING OF THE COAST belt?














*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEYHOP CATAGORIES:*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIEDSINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICALSINGLE PUMP RADICAL_[/QUOTE]


----------



## 86cutt

619sick duece said:


> sg90rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sayn it looks good I'm talkn inches pimp....I'm just keepn it 100
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## shiste1

BIGKILLA503 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsz2sxvVzDowell over 80:rofl::rofl: ......OVER A MONTH AGO...RUN UP ON IT!!:rant:


 85-87.......need better footage player


----------



## BIGKILLA503

shiste1 said:


> 85-87.......need better footage player


92-94 like i said that was awhile ago!! run up on it and see what it do


----------



## THE BIG HOMIE BUTTA

BIGKILLA503 said:


> 92-94 like i said that was awhile ago!! run up on it and see what it do


 DAMMMMMM


----------



## 87cutty530

BIGKILLA503 said:


> 92-94 like i said that was awhile ago!! run up on it and see what it do


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir

GT~PLATING said:


> What's popping Todd. You know how I do pimp even da Offroad toys on kandy and chrome and a 427 stroked out and chromed out.


what kind of off road toys you playing with I just came out on the cover of sand sport with my 1500 hp car and my other car is in the same issue all candy with murals by Fonzy .....I like seeing other people from lay it low in Glamis...


----------



## GT~PLATING

SupremeAir said:


> what kind of off road toys you playing with I just came out on the cover of sand sport with my 1500 hp car and my other car is in the same issue all candy with murals by Fonzy .....I like seeing other people from lay it low in Glamis...


 K5 blazers and F350s. Built one named 8ball was onthe cover of 8lug Diesel Magazine.


----------



## SupremeAir

Nice...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:shocked:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## 58RAG

:roflmao:SD Better enjoy those Belts & take plenty of pictures with them while you can. 


YOUR CLOCK IS TICKING & IT SAYS YOUR OUT OF TIME​ ! That shits coming to LA all of Them *​*:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsuprech


58RAG said:


> :roflmao:SD Better enjoy those Belts & take plenty of pictures with them while you can.
> 
> 
> YOUR CLOCK IS TICKING & IT SAYS YOUR OUT OF TIME​ ! That shits coming to LA all of Them *​*:thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsuprech


 Lol we took that shit 2day!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

PIX 


619sick duece said:


> Lol we took that shit 2day!


----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

hard to tell but that 62 looks higher but that 64 is up there to what where the inchs


----------



## SupremeAir

Man both cars were way in the he'll up there...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

tru tru!:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

the first time i hoped on da ruler i did 126 and they gave 120 so i raised my chain to show em 132 and my hose busted they gave da 64 125 the belt and da 400 and i told them when i fix my car i will hop them for a thousand and they said no and loaded da car up and left and they had da whole sd mad at them for runin from la after i fixed my car who runs after the hop is over with?!!and i still got that thousand today tomorrow wenever i guess this is a photoshop video now show me that 64 on da ruler


----------



## Gs up production

The 62 hit 115 and the 64 hit 125


----------



## dena4life-D

Gs up production said:


> The 62 hit 115 and the 64 hit 125


what a jackass the video is right here in ur face or u that much of a hater!!!!!count da mark from da 120 up​


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> what a jackass the video is right here in ur face or u that much of a hater!!!!!count da mark from da 120 up​


 I ain't no hater Dee in some video 64 looks higher in some 62 looks higher. I wasnt there im going of videos. Your shit is up there. A gang of props 2 you and HHH.


----------



## dena4life-D

this dude is from sd and he love chaio and street fame so i guess hes a lier to just like da video


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> I ain't no hater Dee in some video 64 looks higher in some 62 looks higher. I wasnt there im going of videos. Your shit is up there. A gang of props 2 you and HHH.


well tell them lets do this tomorrow or any other day!im down i bet they wont hop me no time soon


----------



## GT~PLATING

Man that's Lozanos call homie. I'm just giving both you guys your props homie. Me I don't give a fuck u saw I hop'd u guys on dead batteries and I said if I lose il take that. Like I said Dee much props homie


----------



## dena4life-D

Here's u guys 190 lol


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Man that's Lozanos call homie. I'm just giving both you guys your props homie. Me I don't give a fuck u saw I hop'd u guys on dead batteries and I said if I lose il take that. Like I said Dee much props homie


thats whats up i tryd to hop them allday allnight and they stil wouldnt do it


----------



## Gs up production

dena4life-D said:


> what a jackass the video is right here in ur face or u that much of a hater!!!!!count da mark from da 120 up​


 I'm not a hater chipper someone ask what were the inches so I posted them


----------



## dena4life-D

gs up 115" its kool you must be from sd like i said look real good 115" lol stop it and if someone asked you should fuck it you frome sd its kool its just a hop lol


----------



## dena4life-D

shiste1 i did not see that trash ass 62 now what you have 2 say im the king of sd as you can see and i got white boys 61 im doing over single and its going 2 drive see you in vegas if you can make it lol i no you not going because you dont show up in your town :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

max if they cant fuck with the 62 you no they cant fuck with the cop car get your ass 2 the shop tuesday and fix that pump so we can keep streetfame out the game lol ****** dont want it


----------



## dena4life-D

can i get a hop if i say this fuck streetfame big d said it now hop me and stop running fun boys :dunno:


----------



## 1sikMC

Lookin good D .


----------



## ShortRound

Lol all this crying for what the 64 won plain and simple .did not brake and it did the inches. Sd runs this hop game.


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> max if they cant fuck with the 62 you no they cant fuck with the cop car get your ass 2 the shop tuesday and fix that pump so we can keep streetfame out the game lol ****** dont want it


 thats right d u got that much props homie now we gunna come with the cop car an shut em down they aint even close 125 jus wont do it but ill b at the shop im ready ... HHH ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME


----------



## ShortRound

HOP AND SERVE said:


> thats right d u got that much props homie now we gunna come with the cop car an shut em down they aint even close 125 jus wont do it but ill b at the shop im ready ... HHH ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME[/QUOT dam tarzan swinging on some nuts there. It takes to cars to even try tp break off 1 car. You should quit already you lost 3 times in a row


----------



## 619sick duece

HOP AND SERVE said:


> thats right d u got that much props homie now we gunna come with the cop car an shut em down they aint even close 125 jus wont do it but ill b at the shop im ready ... HHH ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME


 YEA YEA U SHOULD OF BROUGHT IT!


----------



## BIGJOE619

ALL I KNOW IT THAT IT WAS A GOOD DAY YESTERDAY.. MUCH PROPS FOR ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME FROM SAN DIEGO AND LA.. IT WAS FUCKIN HOT BUT IT WAS CRACKIN...


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

619sick duece said:


> YEA YEA U SHOULD OF BROUGHT IT!


 dont trip i will b there jus let me know when ur ready u may have got me brfore but it was too close to call but i will bet you wont come close so get ur shit ready on the real 125 wont cut it


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

ShortRound said:


> HOP AND SERVE said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats right d u got that much props homie now we gunna come with the cop car an shut em down they aint even close 125 jus wont do it but ill b at the shop im ready ... HHH ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME[/QUOT dam tarzan swinging on some nuts there. It takes to cars to even try tp break off 1 car. You should quit already you lost 3 times in a row
> 
> 
> 
> it wont happen again put sum money behind that 4 then lets see what happens when the cop car swings over the 4s 125 mark it wont b by a few inches ur the only one swingen on nuts big tarzan anytime u got sum money an got the 4 worken better let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## gmorg

ShortRound said:


> Lol all this crying for what the 64 won plain and simple .did not brake and it did the inches. Sd runs this hop game.


 Its like this that 64 broke when out came to LA they let him fix it and hop it again he should have gave us action at another hop if he think he can be beat and hes the king he would have not loaded up and ran up out of their


----------



## 619sick duece

HOP AND SERVE said:


> dont trip i will b there jus let me know when ur ready u may have got me brfore but it was too close to call but i will bet you wont come close so get ur shit ready on the real 125 wont cut it


 U HAD 3 CHANCES BUT WHEN EVER I STAY READY! COME DOWN WHEN EVER!


----------



## 619sick duece

gmorg said:


> Its like this that 64 broke when out came to LA they let him fix it and hop it again he should have gave us action at another hop if he think he can be beat and hes the king he would have not loaded up and ran up out of their


 ANOTHER HATER!


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

619sick duece said:


> U HAD 3 CHANCES BUT WHEN EVER I STAY READY! COME DOWN WHEN EVER!


koo dont say i didnt warn u im tryen to give you time to work on it so theres no excuses but if you think ur ready now then we can do it tomarrow


----------



## 619sick duece

dena4life-D said:


> max if they cant fuck with the 62 you no they cant fuck with the cop car get your ass 2 the shop tuesday and fix that pump so we can keep streetfame out the game lol ****** dont want it


 NOW U CRYN WOLF ! LOL


----------



## ShortRound

Oh Well all is done the 64 won the 62 lost and the cop car did not show sd1


----------



## GT~CHAIO

MAX HOMIE YOU HAD YOUR CHANCES,,, GIVE UP ALREADY... D SEE U SUNDAY FUN BOY,, KEEP ALL THAT KRAZY TALK AT HOME MAN THIS IS HOPPING NOT BANGING, ENYBODY ELSE WANNA CLICK UP TO COME SEE SD YOU GUYS SHOULD START EXCHANGING NUMBERS NOW,,, DONT TRIP WE CAN ALL MEET UP SUNDAY,,, D YOU MUST BE BUT HURT TO SAY FUCK MY SHOP,, GOT NUTHING TO SAY TO U,, AND YES UR GETTING THAT HOP. SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## GT~CHAIO

MAX YOUR A BAN WAGONER IF YOUR A BUILDER HOW DO U TAKE YOUR CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP TO GET FIXED.... :dunno: COULDENT FIGURE IT OUT HUH!!!


----------



## MUFASA

:eatnpopcorn,shocked,eek,wave,etc:


----------



## 58RAG

SD PUT ON 1 HELL OF A GOOD PICNIC/CAR SHOW. WELL WORTH THE RIDE FROM THE AV. 

1 PROBLEM THOUGH WITH THE HOP. WHY IN THE HELL DID THE 64 LEAVE IN SUCH A RUSH? OK YOU WON THE BELT BUT AFTER YOU WON YOUR PRIDE & JOY HOW COME YOU DIDNT JUST HOP THE 62 AFTERWARDS JUST FOR POINTS TO SHOW YOUR NOT THE MAN. DENA 4 LIFE/ HHH/ ON TOP NOW CATCH UP !!!


----------



## ShortRound

Ant that the truth


----------



## tru2thagame

58RAG said:


> :roflmao:SD Better enjoy those Belts & take plenty of pictures with them while you can. YOUR CLOCK IS TICKING & IT SAYS YOUR OUT OF TIME​ ! That shits coming to LA all of Them *​*:thumbsup:


¡¡¡SIKE!!!


----------



## DIPN714

SO WHERE DA HOP GONA BE SUNDAY????? DA HEAVY HITTERS;;;;


----------



## GT~CHAIO

:shh: WE DO WAT WE WANT NOT WAT EVERYONE ELSE WANTS,, REMATCH SUNDAY,, FAMILY TIME THIS WEEK FUCK THESE CARS!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

STOP INSTIGATING OLD MAN, WE WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW,, BRING YOUR SEA DOO TOO


----------



## ShortRound

Sd dont need to catch up you guys do. Rember we been on top


----------



## GT~CHAIO

SEE U GUYS SUNDAY,, DONT CALL MY PHONE WIT NO BULL SHIT, IM OUT ,,FAMILY TIME,, :finger:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam you must be blind as fuck then if you see that :thumbsdown:


Gs up production said:


> The 62 hit 115 and the 64 hit 125


----------



## GT~CHAIO

dena4life-D said:


> can i get a hop if i say this fuck streetfame big d said it now hop me and stop running fun boys :dunno:


I CANT NEVER HEAR ENOUGH OF THIS THANKS BIG D


----------



## 58RAG

tru2thagame said:


> ¡¡¡SIKE!!!


 :thumbsup: SPEECHLESS:rofl:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

FUCK SD FUCK THE 64 FUCK STREET FAME,, HMMMMM AM I FORGETTING ENYBODY,, UHHHHHHHH WHATS THAT SOUND LIKE,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

IM OUT THIS BITCH,,  YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS GET NO HOP,,, SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW,


----------



## tru2thagame

58RAG said:


> :thumbsup: SPEECHLESS:rofl:


:rofl: Just hope everyone had a blast at the Straight Game 4th annual !! And best believe the 5th Annual is going to be bigger and better. !!! Thanks to all the outta towners for making that drive. Hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

from what i see from the video D you got that geezy :thumbsup:


dena4life-D said:


> can i get a hop if i say this fuck streetfame big d said it now hop me and stop running fun boys :dunno:


----------



## mister x

Gucci gucci louis, louis fendi fendi prada


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

GT~CHAIO said:


> MAX YOUR A BAN WAGONER IF YOUR A BUILDER HOW DO U TAKE YOUR CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP TO GET FIXED.... :dunno: COULDENT FIGURE IT OUT HUH!!!


come on homie my car was worken already before i took it there and thats all me in the driveway no shop or sponsors or partners u know my shit is up there thats why u been going higher too they jus helped me do sum way out shit now but u gotta give me sum credit homie i was over 125 by myself ... so where at on sunday? lets do this


----------



## 58RAG

mister x said:


> Gucci gucci louis, louis fendi fendi prada


 WTF HAVING A MOMENT BIG MIKE


----------



## mister x

58RAG said:


> WTF HAVING A MOMENT BIG MIKE


 Nah faded at work but these mutha fuckas was claping when my boy d hose blew on sum hating ass shit lol


----------



## 58RAG

THATS HOW REAL LOOSERS ACT & BAND TOGETHER WHEN THEY SEE A EASY WIN WHEN A HOSE BUST


----------



## lil jo3l

wtf big mike
thats yoo tracc right there


----------



## dena4life-D

chaio just like i said on video fuck streetfame till you guys man up and let me brake you girls off its all fun and games 2 me if it was me i would of did it 10 times in my town and not just that max is not a allstar he came 2 the shop and we did some more shit 2 his car 2 do more that all and the lock up is his we just saw something that he did not see and now the cop car is of the hook and just 2 let you no i did not have air in my piston when i did that 130" ask big boy and loco 4 life they was right their when i fixed it just watch the next time we hop if you guys dont bitch up and it will be doing it in 2 and much higher trust me im not going 2 let you guys get me im from la and we dont fucking play as you can see fuck it post up a video of that 64 on the ruler and show lay it low you guys beat me please


----------



## dena4life-D

damn i was just looking now you saying you not going 2 hop me and you just posted up this sunday we can do it now you saying at the next car show wow not the kings lol you no you cant fuck with that 62 thats why you saying all this shit just like i said fuck streetfame now do something


----------



## 58RAG

GT~CHAIO said:


> :shh: WE DO WAT WE WANT NOT WAT EVERYONE ELSE WANTS,, REMATCH SUNDAY,, FAMILY TIME THIS WEEK FUCK THESE CARS!


 YOU COULDNT HAVE SAID IT ANY PLAINER & TO TOP IT OFF WE SAW YOU DO THAT IN PERSON " QUICK LOAD & GO"


----------



## mister x

lil jo3l said:


> wtf big mikethats yoo tracc right there


 Cant beleive u left me for dead on that cut by litle wayne


----------



## ShortRound

He did beat you you even said you were beat. Yah you broke but you came and barley hitting 115 120 he did 127 from the gate. Its your bad you barely had any air or the chains werent rite. Your on the battle feild you got to be ready.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HOP AND SERVE said:


> come on homie my car was worken already before i took it there and thats all me in the driveway no shop or sponsors or partners u know my shit is up there thats why u been going higher too they jus helped me do sum way out shit now but u gotta give me sum credit homie i was over 125 by myself ... so where at on sunday? lets do this


:thumbsup:


dena4life-D said:


> the first time i hoped on da ruler i did 126 and they gave 120 so i raised my chain to show em 132 and my hose busted they gave da 64 125 the belt and da 400 and i told them when i fix my car i will hop them for a thousand and they said no and loaded da car up and left and they had da whole sd mad at them for runin from la after i fixed my car who runs after the hop is over with?!!and i still got that thousand today tomorrow wenever i guess this is a photoshop video now show me that 64 on da ruler





javib760 said:


>


MAN, Both them cars are up there....With out seeing them from the same camera view ,it is impossiable to tell. Very impressive, Props to all you guys


----------



## CovetedStyle

hey hey BHM i just sent u a pm about those mounts


----------



## big $uge

*HOP RESULTS: OUT OFF 5 FIRST PLACE BELTS SD TOOK HOME 4 AND LA TOOK HOME 1. GOOD JOB SD! AND MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR 4TH ANNUAL! 

ANOTHER SHOW IS IN A FEW WEEKS IN S.D AZTLAN PICNIC /HOP*


----------



## dena4life-D

THE KING IS HERE WHATS UP LAY IT LOW AND MY BOYS ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP


----------



## Y-TEE

dena4life-D said:


> THE KING IS HERE WHATS UP LAY IT LOW AND MY BOYS ALLSTARS 2 THE TOP


I TRIED TO CALL U BUT IT DIDNT GO THRU, CALL ME


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

so guess street fame is scared of that 62 they talk all that shit now they dont get on here they say they want 2 hop me at a car show then they say they not going 2 hop me what the fuck kind of shit is that well im going 2 tell you now im going 2 shop call you clowns so be ready because i have homies in sd and they going 2 let me no when you guys are at that tow yard so i guess you guys should load the shop up 2 before i do it with that hot ass 62:finger:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

them fools tucking there tail d thay dont want none from the video the 62 chop that ass up


dena4life-D said:


> so guess street fame is scared of that 62 they talk all that shit now they dont get on here they say they want 2 hop me at a car show then they say they not going 2 hop me what the fuck kind of shit is that well im going 2 tell you now im going 2 shop call you clowns so be ready because i have homies in sd and they going 2 let me no when you guys are at that tow yard so i guess you guys should load the shop up 2 before i do it with that hot ass 62:finger:


----------



## dena4life-D

HARBOR RIDER said:


> them fools tucking there tail d thay dont want none from the video the 62 chop that ass up


man you see how bad they look on layitlow they did the same thing in sd and the town was hot because i did that and they ran frome me like lil girls now im on 1 and im going 2 keep the 62 ready at all time they lil 125" run is over and im doing a lil more then 130 " right now im going 2 show lay it low that when i see the clown ass ****** with that trash ass 64 trust me


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

when is the shop call chop thay ass up that 62 got that thats why thay ran if thay got that thay should have hop again did it 64 break or what thay should come to l,a and hop now 


dena4life-D said:


> man you see how bad they look on layitlow they did the same thing in sd and the town was hot because i did that and they ran frome me like lil girls now im on 1 and im going 2 keep the 62 ready at all time they lil 125" run is over and im doing a lil more then 130 " right now im going 2 show lay it low that when i see the clown ass ****** with that trash ass 64 trust me


----------



## dena4life-D

I HAVE 5 OF MY BOYS IN SD GOING 2 LET ME NO WHEN THEY AT THE TOW YARD WORKING AND WE GOING 2 SHOW UP AND MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO AND NO THE 64 DID NOT BREAKE THEY NEW I WAS GOING 2 GET IN THAT ASS THATS WHY THEY DONT WANT 2 DO IT NOW AND HOW CAN IT BREAK THEY CANT DO 125 MORE THEN 1 TIME IF THATS WHAT IT IS LIKE I SAID I GOT 1000$ 2 THEIR 500$ THAT THEY CANT FUCK WITH ME LOOK AT SOME OLD POST AND ALL YOU SEE IS CHAIO TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE 64 NOW HIM AND THE GUY THAT PAYS ALL THE MONEY 2 SEE CHIAO HOP HIS 64 NOT SAYING SHIT ON LAYITLOW AND YOU NO THEY BE ON HERE LOOKING FUCK IT THE COP CAR IS DOING MORE THEN MY CAR CAN HE GET A HOP YOU GUYS SAID YOU GUYS WAS THE KINGS WELL FUCKING SHOW US FUN BOYS I SEE YOU GUYS DONT WANT 2 FUCK WITH THE SAME CAR YOU GUYS GOT YOU GIRLS WAS THE KING WHEN YOU WAS GOING AT IT WITH CAPRICE AND CUT DOGS AND SHIT LIKE THAT NOW ITS A 60 AND A 62 AND YOU GUYS FUCKING RUN


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> I HAVE 5 OF MY BOYS IN SD GOING 2 LET ME NO WHEN THEY AT THE TOW YARD WORKING AND WE GOING 2 SHOW UP AND MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO AND NO THE 64 DID NOT BREAKE THEY NEW I WAS GOING 2 GET IN THAT ASS THATS WHY THEY DONT WANT 2 DO IT NOW AND HOW CAN IT BREAK THEY CANT DO 125 MORE THEN 1 TIME IF THATS WHAT IT IS LIKE I SAID I GOT 1000$ 2 THEIR 500$ THAT THEY CANT FUCK WITH ME LOOK AT SOME OLD POST AND ALL YOU SEE IS CHAIO TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE 64 NOW HIM AND THE GUY THAT PAYS ALL THE MONEY 2 SEE CHIAO HOP HIS 64 NOT SAYING SHIT ON LAYITLOW AND YOU NO THEY BE ON HERE LOOKING FUCK IT THE COP CAR IS DOING MORE THEN MY CAR CAN HE GET A HOP YOU GUYS SAID YOU GUYS WAS THE KINGS WELL FUCKING SHOW US FUN BOYS I SEE YOU GUYS DONT WANT 2 FUCK WITH THE SAME CAR YOU GUYS GOT YOU GIRLS WAS THE KING WHEN YOU WAS GOING AT IT WITH CAPRICE AND CUT DOGS AND SHIT LIKE THAT NOW ITS A 60 AND A 62 AND YOU GUYS FUCKING RUN


COP CAR IS READY GOT A WARRENT OUT FOR THE 64


----------



## dena4life-D

DONT SAY THAT THEY GOING 2 RUN FROM YOU LIKE KINGS DO LOL


----------



## dena4life-D

LOOKS LIKE THE FAME IS OUT THE GAME IF YOU ASK ME AND IT TOOK LIL OLD ME 2 DO IT WHAT CAN I SAY THOSE ALLSTARS BE DOING SHIT LIKE THAT :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG

HOP AND SERVE said:


> COP CAR IS READY GOT A WARRENT OUT FOR THE 64


 SD's IN THE HOUSE ! ' OOPS MY BAD'  

ITS A SHAME THAT SOME SD RIDERS ? CAN DO THINGS TO MAKE YOU FEEL THIS THIS SMALL . TUCK & RUN !!!


----------



## 58RAG

dena4life-D said:


> the first time i hoped on da ruler i did 126 and they gave 120 so i raised my chain to show em 132 and my hose busted they gave da 64 125 the belt and da 400 and i told them when i fix my car i will hop them for a thousand and they said no and loaded da car up and left and they had da whole sd mad at them for runin from la after i fixed my car who runs after the hop is over with?!!and i still got that thousand today tomorrow wenever i guess this is a photoshop video now show me that 64 on da ruler


----------



## GT~PLATING

Chip I gave u your props homie. 1st hop 64 got that 62. You raised you chains and went higher. It's common sense any hopper knows that you raise a link get more inches risking getting stuck and you didn't major props homie. And STREET FAME ain't out the GAME. Stop the crying and pull up to the 64. You making it seem like u won the 1st hop and u didn't. Post videos of your 1st hop and show layitlow 64 got that.


----------



## GT~PLATING

As much as you cry if the 62 beat the 64 there's no fucking way Lozano would a took the belt in front of all them people. There a video where u said you lost that 1st hop. KEEZ IT 100 and tell it like it is not a one-sided story. Peace out Fun Boy!!!!

STREET FAME MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!


----------



## 58RAG

DAM !!!!! YOU ARE SO RIGHT !!!" TOOK" THE BELT & COULD'NT WAIT FOR A F2B HOSE BE REPAIRED FOR A SECOND TRY. YES HE GOT THAT FIRST 1 ON A TECH. BUT............

RIGHT IS RIGHT & WRONG IS WRONG. LIKE I SAID & I DON'T HATE. WHAT WAS WRONG WITH YOUR BOY JUST GIVING "D" A "IM THE KING" FADE. THATS ALL


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> As much as you cry if the 62 beat the 64 there's no fucking way Lozano would a took the belt in front of all them people. There a video where u said you lost that 1st hop. KEEZ IT 100 and tell it like it is not a one-sided story. Peace out Fun Boy!!!!
> 
> STREET FAME MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!


here we go another fucking clown lozano said if i said i lost he would hop me so make me a lie a post the video or shut your ass up just like when you wanted john 2 do your car :rofl: if he would of did itwoul you be saying how high mothafuckas :rofl: just like when i beat you with my single pump cut dog and chaio was fucking up that 20 batt 2 piston town car trying 2 win man you should stop fuck it if you keep on talking about shit you dont no about your ass is next do you want 2 do that idont think so and stop trying 2 be like me with the fun boy shit be your self if you can and you was not their so that lets me no chio told you that bull shit so do something 4 me go tell your boyfriend chaio 2 man up and pull up or shut his cheerleaders up and not just that chaio dont have a car fuck it you got money you say i got the same 1000$ 4 you if you think that 64 can fuck with that hot ass 62 and im going 2 make it eze 4 you bring 400$ and win 1000$ big mouth


----------



## dena4life-D

o shit the kings is on i see you chaio and 619sick duece did gt and all you guys get a can of man whats up lets do this show me what kings do please and i still got that 1000$ 4 you girls and im still saying fuck street fame whats up shut me up please


----------



## GT~PLATING

F2B hose wasn't gonna give him more inches raising the chains did. He came to the battle field set where he was set and got served not by much but enough. Fuck it STREET FAME 64 is still the king. I wasn't even there but I saw videos from same angle. Why they left let's just say they were enjoying seafood and beer on the winnings.


----------



## 58RAG

58RAG said:


> dena4life-D said:
> 
> 
> 
> the first time i hoped on da ruler i did 126 and they gave 120 so i raised my chain to show em 132 and my hose busted they gave da 64 125 the belt and da 400 and i told them when i fix my car i will hop them for a thousand and they said no and loaded da car up and left and they had da whole sd mad at them for runin from la after i fixed my car who runs after the hop is over with?!!and i still got that thousand today tomorrow wenever i guess this is a photoshop video now show me that 64 on da ruler
Click to expand...


----------



## dena4life-D

i see you guys down their whats it going 2 be and thats crazy now all you girls get on here at the same time fuck it you guys all do run together what am i talking about and i do mean run together :roflmao::roflmao::thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> F2B hose wasn't gonna give him more inches raising the chains did. He came to the battle field set where he was set and got served not by much but enough. Fuck it STREET FAME 64 is still the king. I wasn't even there but I saw videos from same angle. Why they left let's just say they were enjoying seafood and beer on the winnings.


wow how much they paying you 2 hate if i did all that why did they not do it and stay and have fun in la when his shit fucked up i gave him the air and he fixed it and got the win on the cop car and was on layitlow every day now i do it and im the bad guy man you a real clown i see fuck it me and you can do it with your car and my car because i no you not scared of my car lets make it good 500$ 2 your 200$ i like money is that a yes or a no :dunno::roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

wath this layitlow he going 2 say no and his boys is on her not saying shit and he still saying shit he no they cant do :buttkick:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

can the cop car get a hop tomarrow?


----------



## 58RAG

THAT SHIT HURTS & I KNOW IT DOES, BECAUSE IN ALL OF SD's REAL RIDERS HEARTS KNOW WHATS UP! DON'T TRIP THOUGH BECAUSE IT DON'T STOP IT JUST GETS BETTER:thumbsup: WE DON'T FAKE IT WE TAKE IT!" WIN OR LOOSE"ON SOME REAL SHIT NOW WHAT ABOUT YOU TUCK & RUN. BLUE & RED'S FOR MEN GUESS WHAT THIS IS FOR GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN


----------



## dena4life-D

chio just loged out now gt and mr 619 its you guys turn you guys king just did now run like he just did do like your told now :nosad:


----------



## dena4life-D

dena4life-D said:


> watch this layitlow he going 2 say no and his boys is on her not saying shit and he still saying shit he no they cant do :buttkick:


----------



## GT~PLATING

I ain't scared of your car foo. I know i cant beat it with my lincoln and how am I hating homie when I'm giving you your props. And trust me homie ain't no one paying me you know I got paper homie.


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> can the cop car get a hop tomarrow?


no your car is 2 high and we the kings of sd :roflmao:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> no your car is 2 high and we the kings of sd :roflmao:


 shop call it is then sd here we come


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> I ain't scared of your car foo. I know i cant beat it with my lincoln and how am I hating homie when I'm giving you your props. And trust me homie ain't no one paying me you know I got paper homie.


well talking what you dont no will get you in some shit that you cant fuck with so if you want 2 talk pull up im not in 2 the talking and not doing what i say thats why i have a big mouth and talk shit because i can back it up in what ever way and if you give me props thats kool but dont hate on me you no damn well looking at the video my shit is and was higher thats why i cant get a hop now me or the cop car thats all im saying and did they not fuck the 64 up and i gave him some air yes or no just like i said i did it and im the bad guy :dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> no your car is 2 high and we the kings of sd :roflmao:


 Pick me up on your way lol


----------



## 58RAG

GT~PLATING said:


> I ain't scared of your car foo. I know i cant beat it with my lincoln and how am I hating homie when I'm giving you your props. And trust me homie ain't no one paying me you know I got paper homie.


D YOU HAVE TO RESPECT THIS MAN HE'S KEEPING IT 100% LIKE ALOT OF FAKE AS KINGS DON'T. HE'S NOT EVEN IN THE LINE UP SO GIVE HIS PROPS & A BELT/CROWN:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> well talking what you dont no will get you in some shit that you cant fuck with so if you want 2 talk pull up im not in 2 the talking and not doing what i say thats why i have a big mouth and talk shit because i can back it up in what ever way and if you give me props thats kool but dont hate on me you no damn well looking at the video my shit is and was higher thats why i cant get a hop now me or the cop car thats all im saying and did they not fuck the 64 up and i gave him some air yes or no just like i said i did it and im the bad guy:dunno:


Yes you did never said u didn't homie. And I did say u were higher in theVideo u posted on the 2nd hop foo. Like I said Chip I'm keeing it 100 you got that 2nd hop and it was on the ruler so there's no fighting the funk.


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> shop call it is then sd here we come


saturday sounds good or friday fuck it you tell me im down but first let me make some phone call so we no they their before we go you no i dont like doing shit like spike and the dreamteam be doing just showing up but when ****** run from you i guess we have 2 :no:


----------



## GT~PLATING

58RAG said:


> D YOU HAVE TO RESPECT THIS MAN HE'S KEEPING IT 100% LIKE ALOT OF FAKE AS KINGS DON'T. HE'S NOT EVEN IN THE LINE UP SO GIVE HIS PROPS & A BELT/CROWN:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


 I keep it 100 homie. We all have good days and bad days. My shit hit 99 in LA and only did 70's in SD. But I'm still here backing my shit up. If I lose I'll come back no biggie.


----------



## 58RAG

GT~PLATING said:


> F2B hose wasn't gonna give him more inches raising the chains did. He came to the battle field set where he was set and got served not by much but enough. Fuck it STREET FAME 64 is still the king. I wasn't even there but I saw videos from same angle. Why they left let's just say they were enjoying seafood and beer on the winnings.


I TAKE IT ALL BACK! NO BELT NO CROWN NO NADA! YOU ARE ANOTHER NO SHOW! GTF OUT OF HERE:thumbsdown: TALKING ABOUT ANGLES & SHIT YOU SHOULD HAVE HAD YOUR ASS ON POINT:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes you did never said u didn't homie. And I did say u were higher in theVideo u posted on the 2nd hop foo. Like I said Chip I'm keeing it 100 you got that 2nd hop and it was on the ruler so there's no fighting the funk.


ok thats all i wanted 4 you 2 keep it real i new you hade it in you my boy lol now i just want 2 hop the 64 and go back 2 being kool with the kings its all in fun but thats not how you do it in your town and calling your self the kings so we 1 in 1 lets brake the ice chaio keep on asking me 2 bring the car back out i did and now he run from me thats fucked up and we at the shop every day fucking with shit by time he get back out im going 2 be doing 190" lol


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> I keep it 100 homie. We all have good days and bad days. My shit hit 99 in LA and only did 70's in SD. But I'm still here backing my shit up. If I lose I'll come back no biggie.


shit tell me about it :yessad:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> ok thats all i wanted 4 you 2 keep it real i new you hade it in you my boy lol now i just want 2 hop the 64 and go back 2 being kool with the kings its all in fun but thats not how you do it in your town and calling your self the kings so we 1 in 1 lets brake the ice chaio keep on asking me 2 bring the car back out i did and now he run from me thats fucked up and we at the shop every day fucking with shit by time he get back out im going 2 be doing 190" lol


 Haha he be back next week he got his son this week and u know he don't work when his son with him.


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Pick me up on your way lol


chaio will kill you if we did :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Aight homie I ain't running but I'm aboutto go fuck so I'm out this mothafucka!!! Hit me up D I'll let you know when u get that hop and the cop car.


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> chaio will kill you if we did :roflmao:


 Carpool my boy hahahaha


----------



## 58RAG

GT~PLATING said:


> Haha he be back next week he got his son this week and u know he don't work when his son with him.


​:thumbsup: FAMILY FIRST


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> Haha he be back next week he got his son this week and u know he don't work when his son with him.


ok well next week the 62 will be way 2 fucking high trust me and if he would of did it sunday i would not be on him so bad im just saying


----------



## dena4life-D

58RAG said:


> ​:thumbsup: FAMILY FIRST


man stop it he said that sunday and got the fuck out of their you no what he said


----------



## dena4life-D

im out you guys have fun


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> ok well next week the 62 will be way 2 fucking high trust me and if he would of did it sunday i would not be on him so bad im just saying


 Bring yo best game homie and may the best man win. You a homie he's my homie but it's still STREET FAME....lol good night gentleman


----------



## MUFASA

dena4life-D said:


> man stop it he said that sunday and got the fuck out of their you no what he said


hey d, can u try using some ?? .... !!!! or even $$$$ @@#&*^%()+

it takes me a couple to a few times to read and understand wtf u tryn to say :yessad:


----------



## sg90rider

gt was up man duckin and dodge me thats not cool player !!!!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

sg90rider said:


> gt was up man duckin and dodge me thats not cool player !!!!!!!


 WTF u talking about I called u when I was in SD. Ain't my fault u don't answer. I was down there at Suge's


----------



## TUKINSTANG

So its going down this weekend?:h5:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

619sick duece said:


> U HAD 3 CHANCES BUT WHEN EVER I STAY READY! COME DOWN WHEN EVER!


you said u stay ready when can i come down?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

dena4life-D said:


> saturday sounds good or friday fuck it you tell me im down but first let me make some phone call so we no they their before we go you no i dont like doing shit like spike and the dreamteam be doing just showing up but when ****** run from you i guess we have 2 :no:


hey fool give me a call i need a frame asap i got the 818 number still ill pm it to you


----------



## sg90rider

GT~PLATING said:


> WTF u talking about I called u when I was in SD. Ain't my fault u don't answer. I was down there at Suge's


ur right i did'ent answer my shit tired of bull shiters. anit my fault it gets old quick!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

sg90rider said:


> ur right i did'ent answer my shit tired of bull shiters. anit my fault it gets old quick!!!!


Damn pimp that's how ya feel


----------



## tru2thagame

:wave:


----------



## sg90rider

:wave:


----------



## Afterlife

:drama:


----------



## sg90rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## 58RAG




----------



## 58RAG

Can't get enough of this hopping "SHIT"  


BUT,At the same time low riding is GANGSTER shit dont get it twisted​


----------



## Los 210

:shocked:


----------



## sg90rider

one week later is it going down today :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame

sg90rider said:


> one week later is it going down today :dunno:


Everyone wants to know!?


----------



## bumberent

tru2thagame said:


> Everyone wants to know!?


I see u charging that double pump in the drive ways


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

SOME SPYING GOING ON :roflmao:


----------



## tru2thagame

bumberent said:


> I see u charging that double pump in the drive ways


Hahaha. I wish, but I could only afford 1 pump, let me hold sumthing so I can go grab another!


----------



## dena4life-D

sg90rider said:


> one week later is it going down today :dunno:


shit i want 2 no the same thing my 62 is doing more now and i cant wait 2 do this ask your boys can we do this some time this year and im still right here saying fuck streetfame :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

tru2thagame said:


> Everyone wants to know!?


so does la we want 2 no 2 now i got that 64 man down :no: and that cop car will kill my 62 and i went up more and he did the same by time we do it if they dont keep running from us they not going 2 even be close trust me its not going 2 be eze 2 do what we doing right now


----------



## dena4life-D

tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha. I wish, but I could only afford 1 pump, let me hold sumthing so I can go grab another!


stop by streetfags and see if they will give you 1 out the 64 because they not going 2 bring it out no more


----------



## tru2thagame

Man oh man!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


dena4life-D said:


> stop by streetfags and see if they will give you 1 out the 64 because they not going 2 bring it out no more


----------



## sg90rider

:dunno::drama:let me check hold on :inout:anit heard shit yet :dunno::nosad: :nosad: 



dena4life-D said:


> shit i want 2 no the same thing my 62 is doing more now and i cant wait 2 do this ask your boys can we do this some time this year and im still right here saying fuck streetfame :rofl:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

i will spot the 64 3 inches for every time he said he beat me thats 9 inches plus 125 lets do this asap ill go to sd whenever hit me up 760-561-2451


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

come fuck with the 62 or cop car were in the over 130' club... HHH TO THE TOP


----------



## sg90rider




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> i will spot the 64 3 inches for every time he said he beat me thats 9 inches plus 125 lets do this asap ill go to sd whenever hit me up 760-561-2451


man you just fucked up they 4 sure not going 2 hop us now well if you want we can go 2 him


----------



## dena4life-D

sg90rider said:


> :dunno::drama:let me check hold on :inout:anit heard shit yet :dunno::nosad: :nosad:


you no he stayed talking shit 2 me and i told him i was not going 2 bring out the 62 till the straight game show and i did and i told him he was not going 2 win now he dont no what the fuck 2 do i just want 2 no if they the kings why cant me or the cop car get a hop some time this month or year thats all and sd lost respect 4 streetfags just like i did


----------



## tru2thagame

ttt


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> man you just fucked up they 4 sure not going 2 hop us now well if you want we can go 2 him


 they gotta hop us i was tryen to warn them before to get their shit ready an he said he stays ready so i gotta get sd by at least 10 inches cuz they scream that 2 lick shit all the time but you know thats all over wit now 125 aint shit and now they wont hop us cuz they dont wanna lose damn what part of the game is this? im ready whenever you are lets do this


----------



## sg90rider

:thumbsup: i dont know what to tell you d. that hit and run shit is gay :thumbsdown: but sd dont got controll of that pimp :dunno:



dena4life-D said:


> you no he stayed talking shit 2 me and i told him i was not going 2 bring out the 62 till the straight game show and i did and i told him he was not going 2 win now he dont no what the fuck 2 do i just want 2 no if they the kings why cant me or the cop car get a hop some time this month or year thats all and sd lost respect 4 streetfags just like i did


----------



## sg90rider

by 10 inches shit i hope i dont miss this shit :drama:



HOP AND SERVE said:


> they gotta hop us i was tryen to warn them before to get their shit ready an he said he stays ready so i gotta get sd by at least 10 inches cuz they scream that 2 lick shit all the time but you know thats all over wit now 125 aint shit and now they wont hop us cuz they dont wanna lose damn what part of the game is this? im ready whenever you are lets do this


----------



## GT~CHAIO

TONE WAT THE FUCK U MEAN....


----------



## GT~CHAIO

COME ON GUYS ANSWER MY CALL,,,,,,,,, MAX DENA,,,,, SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## GT~CHAIO

HAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK YOU ASKING TONE FOR THAT FOO CANT EVEN GET OUT THE HOUSE


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> stop by streetfags and see if they will give you 1 out the 64 because they not going 2 bring it out no more


64 BE OUT SUNDAY AT THE AZTLAN PICNIC.....COME ON DOWN AND BRING THE COP CAR


----------



## GT~PLATING

JUST TALK TO DARRYL BIG SHOW IN L.A. NEXT WEEK SO THERE WILL BE NO HOP NEXT SUNDAY BUT WE'LL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT AND KEEP Y'ALL POSTED...

NO NEED FOR SNITCH ASS BITCHES CALL ME CHIP YOU GOT MY NUMBER HOMIE.....


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

GT~PLATING said:


> 64 BE OUT SUNDAY AT THE AZTLAN PICNIC.....COME ON DOWN AND BRING THE COP CAR


im ready


----------



## GT~PLATING

HOP AND SERVE said:


> im ready


SEPT 18TH ITS A DATE 

LOZANO'S 64 VS MAX 60
LOZANO'S 64 VS DARRYLS 62

MAY THE BEST CHIPPER WIN........


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~CHAIO said:


> COME ON GUYS ANSWER MY CALL,,,,,,,,, MAX DENA,,,,, SEE YOU SUNDAY


streetfag stop it lets do this tuesday sunday its a show in la and i put it down 4 la and i dont run in my town or out of town so lets do this and dont call me im kool on you you a real clown saying i said i was going 2 shoot you guys what the fuck call john and he will let me no or you can get at me on here so layitlow no how scared your are fuck boy :nosad:


----------



## GT~PLATING

HOP AND SERVE said:


> im ready


<br><br>SEPT 18TH ITS A DATE

LOZANO'S 64 VS MAX 60
LOZANO'S 64 VS DARRYLS 62
MAY THE BEST CHIPPER WIN........


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> streetfag stop it lets do this tuesday sunday its a show in la and i put it down 4 la and i dont run in my town or out of town so lets do this and dont call me im kool on you you a real clown saying i said i was going 2 shoot you guys what the fuck call john and he will let me no or you can get at me on here so layitlow no how scared your are fuck boy :nosad:


im down tuesday lets do it


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> SEPT 18TH ITS A DATE
> 
> LOZANO'S 64 VS MAX 60
> LOZANO'S 64 VS DARRYLS 62
> 
> MAY THE BEST CHIPPER WIN........


who said that i said tuesday or he can get his ass out 2 la im rep la so i will be in la 2 hold it down and not run :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> im down tuesday lets do it


well lets stop talking and go shit its on sunday if you go im going 2 miss it because my boy show is this nsunday


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> who said that i said tuesday or he can get his ass out 2 la im rep la so i will be in la 2 hold it down and not run :nicoderm:


HE TALK TO MAX


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Damn ill be sure to not miss this


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

GT~PLATING said:


> HE TALK TO MAX


he said thats when he is ready i told him come down sooner


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> HE TALK TO MAX


im not max and max can still go i just cant let la down like the kings do sd thats just not how i get down


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

i can b there tonight


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> he said thats when he is ready i told him come down sooner


ok see they not saying all that man thats why i dont want 2 talk 2 the clown on the phone layitlow is the place 2 talk 2 me so they can see the bitch in him


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> i can b there tonight


shit me 2 all he has 2 say is the word


----------



## GT~PLATING

HOP AND SERVE said:


> i can b there tonight


IF HE TOLD U THAT'S WHEN HE'S READY THEN THATS WHEN HE'S READY.....WHATS THE BIG FUCKEN DEAL


----------



## dena4life-D

man im done with this shit im not going 2 keep playing games what we going 2 do :dunno:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

dena4life-D said:


> ok see they not saying all that man thats why i dont want 2 talk 2 the clown on the phone layitlow is the place 2 talk 2 me so they can see the bitch in him


man i know the duece an the cop car is ready right now im on call 24 7 whenever im waiting


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> man im done with this shit im not going 2 keep playing games what we going 2 do :dunno:


THE HOMIE SAID SEPT 18TH.


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> IF HE TOLD U THAT'S WHEN HE'S READY THEN THATS WHEN HE'S READY.....WHATS THE BIG FUCKEN DEAL


then why you guys talking and the car did not brake that day and if they beat me why the fuck is the car not ready what the fuck man stop it now you looking bad talking about shit you dont no about :nosad:


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> THE HOMIE SAID SEPT 18TH.


im kool you guys are the man the 18th i will be in la let me no what streetfags want 2 do i will be in la or i might just show up tuesday on me


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

GT~PLATING said:


> IF HE TOLD U THAT'S WHEN HE'S READY THEN THATS WHEN HE'S READY.....WHATS THE BIG FUCKEN DEAL


i know he needs time to work on it im not gunna pull up when his shit is broke jus wanna handle this shit asap they gunna have to flip that shit over.. ill stay ready


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> man do you see this shit ***** saying shit i did not say and when you fuck with the hhh we stay ready just like last time no show was talking shit and we went down their and the clowns did not have shit 4 us now the 18 is when he going 2 be ready man stop it if he not ready now he not going 2 be on the 18th


----------



## GT~PLATING

HOP AND SERVE said:


> i know he needs time to work on it im not gunna pull up when his shit is broke jus wanna handle this shit asap they gunna have to flip that shit over.. ill stay ready


SEE U THEN ANY CHANGES WE'LL HIT U UP MAX....


----------



## dena4life-D

HOP AND SERVE said:


> i know he needs time to work on it im not gunna pull up when his shit is broke jus wanna handle this shit asap they gunna have to flip that shit over.. ill stay ready


real talk but its not broke john told us some bullshit man this club shit is crazy but we dont need john 2 keep it real i got some sd ****** on our side 2 on me i do


----------



## GT~PLATING

HEY CHIP, JOHN STILL LOOKING FOR SAL MANZANO LOOK DOWN THERE HE'S IN HERE AS CHAVALIN...


----------



## GT~PLATING

[h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h] There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 6 guests)


GT~PLATING
LOWLOW MIKE
them streets ssd1
dena4life-D
chavalin
HOP AND SERVE
STL_PETEY_G


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> SEE U THEN ANY CHANGES WE'LL HIT U UP MAX....


changes well max you do the math good luck im going 2 be in la if you have some changes :roflmao:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

GT~PLATING said:


> HEY CHIP, JOHN STILL LOOKING FOR SAL MANZANO LOOK DOWN THERE HE'S IN HERE AS CHAVALIN...


Wow homie quick to throw someone under the bus


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> HEY CHIP, JOHN STILL LOOKING FOR SAL MANZANO LOOK DOWN THERE HE'S IN HERE AS CHAVALIN...


lol we got some 1 2 take care of it its looking good go on his page he has pic


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> lol we got some 1 2 take care of it its looking good go on his page he has pic


HAHAHAHA YEAH I SAW THAT SHIT LOOKING SUPPER SIK


----------



## dena4life-D

GT~PLATING said:


> [h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h] There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 6 guests)
> 
> 
> GT~PLATING
> LOWLOW MIKE
> them streets ssd1
> dena4life-D
> chavalin
> HOP AND SERVE
> STL_PETEY_G


damn i do see him i hope john dont in real life :ninja:


----------



## dena4life-D

im out you guys have fun crenshaw is on right now and i gots 2 go :x:


----------



## GT~PLATING

dena4life-D said:


> damn i do see him i hope john dont in real life :ninja:


NOT ONLY JOHN HE GOT ONE COMING HOMIE.....


----------



## GT~PLATING

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Wow homie quick to throw someone under the bus


HE FUCKED MY SHIT UP TOO SO IF YOU DONT KNOW DONT TALK HOMIE.....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

GT~PLATING said:


> HE FUCKED MY SHIT UP TOO SO IF YOU DONT KNOW DONT TALK HOMIE.....


I do know homie I heard about what happen and I heard from all sides not just one side 
And I'm not saying its right or sticking up for him just for the record


----------



## GT~PLATING

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I do know homie I heard about what happen and I heard from all sides not just one side
> And I'm not saying its right or sticking up for him just for the record


HE PROBRABLY TELLING EVERYBODY THE SAME STORY HE TELLS ABOUT THE HOMIE FROM SEATTLE. TALKING ABOUT HOMIE DONT PAY BUT HOMIES ALREADY PAID HIM OVER 35K ON HIS PAINT JOB AND IT STILL AINT DONE.....MOTHAFUCKAS BITE THE HANDS THAT FEED THEM AND THEN YOU GIVE EVERYBODY SOB STORIES. THAT TWEEKING BASTARD HAS MORE DEAD FAMILY MEMBERS THAN HE'S HAD A LIVE. EVERY OTHER DAY HE SAID HIS FAMILY MEMBER DIED SO HE COULDNT COME. AFTER HE KILLED THEM ALL HE STARTED PUTTING THEM IN JAIL...:roflmao:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

What up tone loc I see ya down there pimp


----------



## sg90rider

GT~CHAIO said:


> HAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK YOU ASKING TONE FOR THAT FOO CANT EVEN GET OUT THE HOUSE


dont talk about stay out the house:x: MR I GOT TO GO CANT STAY FOR THE REST OF THE PICNIC NEEDED TO BE HOME LIKE RIGHT NOW :sprintroflmao::roflmao:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $90 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## tru2thagame

:wave:


----------



## ShortRound

alot of shit talking. I hope that cop car really works. I guess the 4th time is a charm not out. on the other hand that 62 is working going to be to close.


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

ShortRound said:


> alot of shit talking. I hope that cop car really works. I guess the 4th time is a charm not out. on the other hand that 62 is working going to be to close.


i hope it works too if it does the 4th time will make up for the others trust me.. and yes the duece is worken hpoe it happens soon


----------



## .TODD

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $90 each!!!!
> 
> cheaper if you buy so many
> 
> PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


HELL of a deal homie NICE i hope you still have them in about 6 months when im ready my frame is on and im building the rack!


----------



## DREAM ON

*HERE IS THE FINAL LAYOUT FOR THE STRICLY HOPPERS POSTER*










*THEY BE DONE IN TWO WEEKS I WILL BE BRINGING THESE TO LAS VEGAS SHOW....$20.00 EACH 24"X36"*


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

its real quiet in here ?


----------



## tru2thagame

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:dunno:


----------



## sg90rider

this sunday j st another picnic aztlan 5th annual is any out of towners going :wave:


----------



## sg90rider

HOP AND SERVE said:


> its real quiet in here ?


must be at the drawing board putting in work


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

sg90rider said:


> must be at the drawing board putting in work


yea i know what thats like its going down on the 18th with the big inch cars cant wait


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

GT~PLATING said:


> SEPT 18TH ITS A DATE
> 
> LOZANO'S 64 VS MAX 60
> LOZANO'S 64 VS DARRYLS 62
> 
> MAY THE BEST CHIPPER WIN........


 im ready for my date hope i dont get stood up


----------



## tru2thagame

HOP AND SERVE said:


> im ready for my date hope i dont get stood up


This should be good. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Mideast

Ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

the is not big john this is me dena4life-d me and max down here at the park with the 62 and the cop car chaio where you at you said the 18th should i post up the text on my phone or the text on facebook ? i dont want you saying you did not no because you even put it on layitlow what we going 2 do ? let me no im just saying


----------



## 58RAG




----------



## HOP AND SERVE

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> the is not big john this is me dena4life-d me and max down here at the park with the 62 and the cop car chaio where you at you said the 18th should i post up the text on my phone or the text on facebook ? i dont want you saying you did not no because you even put it on layitlow what we going 2 do ? let me no im just saying


damn this is fucked up i aint never been stood up by a female thought we had a date whats up ?


----------



## 58RAG

:nicoderm:Look Fellas you Guys shouldnt be Surprised That this is a no Show.:dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> the is not big john this is me dena4life-d me and max down here at the park with the 62 and the cop car chaio where you at you said the 18th should i post up the text on my phone or the text on facebook ? i dont want you saying you did not no because you even put it on layitlow what we going 2 do ? let me no im just saying


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mideast

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## DREAM ON

*OK I JUST PICK UP THE STRICLY HOPPERS POSTERS THEY ARE READY..... I WILL BE HAVING THESE IN VEGAS THEY CAME OUT SICK!!! I ALL READY HAVE FEW ORDERS...SO LET ME KNOW BEFORE THEY RUN OUT!!!! $15.00 EACH OR 2 FOR $25.00*










THANK YOU

TONY
DREAM ON


----------



## Big nene 1

Make sure I get mine before you run out!


----------



## DREAM ON

Big nene 1 said:


> Make sure I get mine before you run out!


You got it thank's!!


----------



## 58RAG

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

big AL WANTS HIS


DREAM ON said:


> *OK I JUST PICK UP THE STRICLY HOPPERS POSTERS THEY ARE READY..... I WILL BE HAVING THESE IN VEGAS THEY CAME OUT SICK!!! I ALL READY HAVE FEW ORDERS...SO LET ME KNOW BEFORE THEY RUN OUT!!!! $15.00 EACH OR 2 FOR $25.00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> TONY
> DREAM ON


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

I NEED PNE ASAP


----------



## DIPN714

bring big AL'S by his shop


----------



## ringo

Backbumper chipper


----------



## 1975 VERT

[h=2]







[/h]







EVERYONE WELCOME...... GOOD DAY IN THE OC.......​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JUST2C

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820


----------



## 58RAG

........VEGAS BOUND !! BE SAFE.......


----------



## HOP AND SERVE

JUS GOT BACK FROM VEGAS SHOW DIDNT SEE NO 64 OUT THERE ? COP CAR PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW WHAT HAPPEN ? DIDNT SHOW UP FOR THE DATE OR THE NEXT SHOW ?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## fesboogie

DREAM ON said:


>


nice pic!!!


----------



## tru2thagame

DREAM ON said:


> [/QUOTEThat's a bad ass picture man.


----------



## DREAM ON

*HERE IS DARRELL....*


----------



## P.E. PREZ

DREAM ON said:


> *HERE IS DARRELL....*


:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

Nice pic dream on...................!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT...POST A COMMENT HOMIES AND COME SUPPORT"...*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316708-big-fish-productions1.html


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

bad ass px


----------



## Y-TEE

Does anybody know what website or catalog i can order parts for my LS from...... I sent parts to gt plating over two months ago and i havent got them back, he doesnt return calls and barely returns text messages..... So i figured id jus buy some new parts and get them chromed from someone reliable.....


----------

